# Anyone over 35 want a buddy?



## Leeze

Hi everyone

I'm 38 and I'd love some buddies of a similar age to share the ups and downs of TTC. We're trying to conceive our first, have been trying since Jan this year. Had a m/c in June at 5 weeks and 5 days. 

Am just passed ovulation for this month so would also be lovely to buddy up with anyone who is at a similar point in their cycle.

Hope to hear from you 
x


----------



## chysantheMUM

Hi Leeze

I'm a few days ahead of you with my cycle but I'll be your buddy if you like :hugs: I'm 40 and TTC my 2nd child (although it will be my OH's 1st) :flower:


----------



## Leeze

Hi chysantheMUM

Lovely to hear from you and great to have my first buddy on here! How's it all going? x


----------



## chysantheMUM

Well.... i'm starting to think this month is not month to be honest :nope: I've not got any symptoms, in fact except for my catarrah and sore throat, I just feel like my usual self. I've been testing the past 2 days with IC and been :bfn: so far. I know its still too early though :wacko: How you been feeling, any signs :flower:


----------



## Redclaire

hi!
I'm 36 and TTC for 3 months!!
I'm CD15 now and BDing as much as possible!
Using Pre-seed, robitussin and drinking gallons of water!!
So i'm nearly at the 2ww...yuk!
One more BD with gusto tonight and then sit it out!!
Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Leeze

chysantheMUM said:


> Well.... i'm starting to think this month is not month to be honest :nope: I've not got any symptoms, in fact except for my catarrah and sore throat, I just feel like my usual self. I've been testing the past 2 days with IC and been :bfn: so far. I know its still too early though :wacko: How you been feeling, any signs :flower:

It's so hard to know really isn't it, because some women don't really get symptoms until after the BFP? I'm always looking out for symptoms and have been convinced for every month since the m/c (last 3 months) that I've had symptoms then I've tested and got BFN and then AF comes along quite soon afterwards! When I got the BFP in June I'd been having a little bit of cramping but otherwise didn't notice any sore boobs or tiredness until the day before I tested. The last 3 months I've had similar cramping and am pretty sure I never had it before. I checked it out with the Doctor and he said it's probably my body getting back to normal after the m/c. Can you remember if you had symptoms with your first child before the BFP? I find these 2 weeks really hard - the 2WW! I try hard not to be obsessed with it all but I do become quite obsessed, if I'm honest! I try not to test until the day AF is due but have sometimes tested 1-3 days early.

Sorry to hear you've got catarrah and a sore throat, actually I've just started sneezing this afternoon so I hope I'm not coming down with anything. I wouldn't want to take anything either just in case - hot lemon and honey is meant to be ok but I normally rely on lots of Lemsip! I'm trying to get early nights in and eat lots of fruit/veg too but it doesn't always go to plan! x


----------



## Leeze

Redclaire said:


> hi!
> I'm 36 and TTC for 3 months!!
> I'm CD15 now and BDing as much as possible!
> Using Pre-seed, robitussin and drinking gallons of water!!
> So i'm nearly at the 2ww...yuk!
> One more BD with gusto tonight and then sit it out!!
> Anyone else in the same boat?

Hi Redclaire 

Welcome to this thread! I've not tried robitussin, is that meant to improve CM? Maybe I'll check it out next month. I'm only a few days ahead of you so it would be good to share stories over the next couple weeks. I love the way you described the BD with gusto. Made me laugh because that was our intention on day 15 but actually we'd DTD every day from 11-14 and by the time 15 came along we were both too exhausted! Good luck x


----------



## chysantheMUM

My first pregnancy was such a long time ago (23 years to be exact) so I can't remember that much about it all :wacko: I do remember how easy it all was though, we decided to get pregnant - and blam, no messing around, next period missed. No timing :sex: , no supplementing, no conceive plus, it was so easy, so its come as a bit of a surprise that its proving less than easy this time. Hormones are a mystery thats for sure :shrug: There doesn't seem to be an exact picture of symptoms from one woman to another and you can't even trust that you can know your own body and its hormonal symptoms because they fluctuate all the time, each month can be different. :dohh: Sorry to hear about your m/c earlier this year Leeze, that must be pretty hard :hugs: I'm sure it won't be long till you catch on again :happydance:

Hi Redclaire, I never heard of robitussin, what is that?


----------



## Leeze

Hi again

Isn't it funny how we can all be so different with symptoms or not, and I guess also unfortunately age does have a factor in all these things - much as I hate to admit it! Although I think it's more and more common for women to wait until late 30's or early 40's to have a family. I try to be comforted by stories of women like John Travolta's wife being pregnant at 47 and remind myself that it shouldn't make much difference being an older Mum as long as we take good care of ourselves. Still can be quite disheartening each month when AF comes along! How are you feeling today, any possible symptoms? I'm feeling quite tired but I'm not sleeping great at the moment, probably too much on my mind! Trying to go to bed early but keep waking up in the night! I'm a great one for symptom-spotting though and can really talk myself into stuff each month only to find a BFN again! This could be the month, though ... you never know. 

Re Robitussim - I think it's a cough mixture that is meant to improve consistency of CM. have you heard of the Sperm Meets Egg Plan? it gets mentioned in that if I remember correctly xx


----------



## chysantheMUM

No can't say i've ever heard of sperm meets egg plan, how strange about the cough mixture that somebody noticed that it had such a useful side effect :haha: I was just about to say that I had still not had any pg symptoms then noticed that your ticker lists a stuffy nose as one :thumbup: although I'm not convinced. Woke up to an outbreak of spots around my chin today which is a usual AF sign, so guessing I'm out, also felt a lip tingle which I usually get before a cold sore (another AF symptom for me) so its not looking hopeful :nope: ah well, at least I'm feeling a bit more positive about the whole thing this month. Are the tiredness and sleeplessness your only symptoms so far Leeze, whats waking you up, do you know - overactive mind? xx


----------



## Leeze

I know, you wonder how people find this stuff out - don't you! I haven't tried the cough medicine yet, but I've also heard that grapefruit juice is good for your CM. I'm not that keen on it but I've been trying to wean myself onto it slowly by mixing it with orange juice and slowly reducing the amounts! It also means I'm getting more vitamins into me which also can't be a bad thing, I reckon! 

Sorry to hear you think you've got AF symptoms but what you also need to remember ist that getting pregnant lowers your immune system so these could also easily be pregnancy signs. What I think is such a wind-up is that lots of symptoms for AF are also pregnancy symptoms!

I'm feeling really exhausted today and I slept a bit better last night. It's funny though, because each of the last 3 months (since the mc) I've had trouble sleeping for the 2 weeks post ovulation and no trouble at all sleeping for the first 2 weeks of my cycle. So I reckon it's most likely due to the stress and excitement of the 2 week wait! My boobs feel a bit sore today but they often do about a week before AF is due which would be today so I can't really say if that's a symptom or not.

Good to hear you're feeling positive though. I think it's important to try to stay positive as much as possible although I do also let myself feel a bit down in the dumps every month when AF gets here! This forum is really helping me now though, knowing there's so many others in a similar situation. 

So, are you going to test tomorrow or wait to see if AF comes? Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## chysantheMUM

well AF not arrived yet :happydance: but then neither has a :bfp: I did a test this morning and there was nothing :shrug: I'll just have to see what tomorrow brings :dust:


----------



## Leeze

chysantheMUM said:


> well AF not arrived yet :happydance: but then neither has a :bfp: I did a test this morning and there was nothing :shrug: I'll just have to see what tomorrow brings :dust:

Ooh - fingers crossed for you! I've seen on other threads on here women say they didn't get a BFP until 19dpo - so I'm holding a good thought for you! :thumbup:

I'm still feeling exhausted, got sore boobs and a bit of back pain. Am really hoping this is my month, but am also reminding myself these could easily be AF symptoms! How difficult is all this?!! 
:dust:


----------



## bann1126

Hi. I hope you don't mind me joining your thread. I would love to be buddies with you guys. I am 36 and TTC my third child.

My husband and I have been trying since last December. I had a missed MC end of June and had a D&C beginning of July. Baby measured 7 weeks 6 days. September was our first month trying again. I have taken 5 pregnancy tests and all have been BFN. I have had no symptoms, just wishful thinking. AF is due tomorrow and I am anxious for AF to come so we can try again in October!

Good luck to you ladies! Hope you get BFP very soon!!


----------



## chysantheMUM

Oh well, how disappointing, I got a bit emotional when I woke up to my AF this morning :nope: This TTC business is no fun at all. I've been away for a few days for a nice relaxed break and was feeling really positive (even though all the tests were negative :winkwink:) because my periods are usually so regular, so as each day passed I started to become convinced that I must be pregnant, I know I shouldn't have got me hopes up but its sooo hard not to :dohh: Anyway its back to square 1 for me now, with the added knowledge that I can't take my usual menstrual patterns for granted. :shrug:

How you getting on leeze? Any new signs? Do you usually get all those symptoms with your AF or do they feel different than usual at all? I've got my fingers x'd for you :hugs:

Hi Bann1126 sorry to hear about your MC :hugs: Any sign of AF today?


----------



## Treykid3

hello ladies!
i hope you don't mind one more.
i am 37 and dh is 40 and we are ttc #3
i ov'd late this cycle ... i am 8 dpo today and started testing early.
bfn of course
we have been ttc for 5 months now.
the 1st two were so easy that we thought the 3rd would be the same
good luck to you all.

sorry that AF got you chysantheMUM


----------



## Leeze

hi ladies

firstly - sorry Chysanthemum that AF got you! How mean

welcome to the 2 newcomers, great to have some more buddies to share with!

I think AF is on the way for me too. I've done 3 tests now and all BFN. they're the early pregnancy ones so very sensitive so it's not looking too hopeful. all my earlier "symptoms" seem to have gone now too - I had thought the back ache especially was a symptom as this seemed like a new one to me - some of the others come each month with AF anyway. Not completely giving up this month yet but I'm preparing myself for the worst. Feeling quite emotional today in a familiar PMT way too so I'm pretty sure she's round the corner:witch:

I'm trying to make myself feel better to think about all the things I can do in the next 2 weeks to help things along. I've learnt lots in the last couple of weeks from this site (and thought I'd read a lot berore too). I'm going to stock up on grapefruit juice, soya milk, honey & cinnamon, mooncups, some pre-seed, conceive plus - and really go for it next time!! also I'm thinking about trying acupuncture - has anyone else tried it!

Fingers crossed and baby dust to you all

:dust:


----------



## bann1126

chysanthemum - AF arrived yesterday morning for me as well. My mind can slow down for a moment. At least until the next 2WW then I will drive myself crazy! 

Treykid3 - Good luck to you! I have my fingers crossed for you! Can't wait to hear!

Leeze - don't give up hope until AF arrives. My fingers are crossed for you as well!

I am excited to be buddies with you guys. We all can use the support! :flower:


----------



## chysantheMUM

Ah thats a shame Bann 1126 but yes I agree, at least theres going to be 2 weeks or so of calm now :coffee: when my period arrived I was so upset but its not the end of the world, there's always next month :thumbup: just have to convince myself somehow that I'm enjoying this whole process of TTC and that its just part of the journey :winkwink: 

treykid3 like you I didn't think it'd be a problem getting pregnant again because of the ease of getting pregnant the 1st time round but how wrong I was. I think my OH is becoming frustrated about it all now too, he commented yesterday that he didn't think it was going to be so stressful. Fingers x'd for you

Leeze, what is the mooncup for, is it for retaining the wrigglers after :sex: I have one but it never occured to me I could use it to help with TTC anyway you never know you might not need all that stuff, sometimes the tests don't give a positive response for weeks, so theres still hope yet :happydance:


----------



## Leeze

bann1126 said:


> chysanthemum - AF arrived yesterday morning for me as well. My mind can slow down for a moment. At least until the next 2WW then I will drive myself crazy!
> 
> Treykid3 - Good luck to you! I have my fingers crossed for you! Can't wait to hear!
> 
> Leeze - don't give up hope until AF arrives. My fingers are crossed for you as well!
> 
> I am excited to be buddies with you guys. We all can use the support! :flower:

Sorry to hear AF got you. I know the feeling about driving yourself crazy during the 2WW - I seem to be getting worse each month, more and more obsessed. Seeing pregnant women everywhere, even in the gym!! Being obsessed with symptom-spotting too. So tiring ... but I feel hopeful about getting there in the end

My prediction is that AF will come for me on Friday as it's always 16 days after I get the smiley face on the OPK. Last week I was feeling more hopeful but this week I'm pretty resigned to it not happening. I know it's not over yet but I think this was maybe I'll be less disappointed

I'm excited about having you guys as buddies too. I find it so helpful to have somewhere to share all this madness, and feel there are others out there who totally understand!:hugs:


----------



## Leeze

ooh - ChysantheMUM- I forgot to say about the mooncup - apparently it is to try to hold all the little :spermy: swimmers in - that you put it in backwards or something?

I haven't tried it yet but I do think I'm going to try everything this coming month. I've also got some Maca capsules that have just arrived. One of my friends had difficulties TTC her 3rd child and as soon as she used this she got pregnant the next month. Definitely going to give it a try. Apparently you have to be careful of side effects as it can have a bit of a stimulant effect so I'm going to try it at a low dose originally and not in the evenings. I'm going to wait for AF to come first though, just in case! :dust:


----------



## Leeze

Hi again everyone

Something for fun I wanted to share with you - I stole it from one of the other threads. It's a link to a site where you can put your photo in with your OH and then it generates a photo image of what your babies would look like www.morphthing.com

Here's mine - I think she's cute but I'm not sure where those ears came from (her Dad's side of the family obviously!)

Here's hoping very much to meet her one day! xx
 



Attached Files:







Baby-of-263-JPG-and-261-JPG.jpeg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chysantheMUM

Lol, this is ours, I can tell by the chubby cheeks
 



Attached Files:







Baby-of-me-jpg-and-dan-jpg.jpeg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Treykid3

Too cute, I love it!!


----------



## Leeze

how cute! I love it!

sad to report the nasty witch got me today :witch:

will be trying super hard next month!

How's everyone doing? X


----------



## bann1126

Oh no Leeze! Well at least you can start counting down the days to try again.

I am exhausted thinking about trying again this month. We need to spice things up somehow. Anyone have any good suggestions. We are fairly conservative so nothing too out there. LOL.

This is going to be a good month. I just feel it! (have to keep a positive attitude or I will drive myself nuts!)

Cute pictures by the way.


----------



## Leeze

I know - so unfair! Although have just reminded myself that if I get pregnant in October then I will be officially 1 day pregnant already today!

I know what you mean about needing tips to spice things up! I'm starting to feel a bit too much like it's a clinical process. In our first few months TTC I used to put on some nice underwear and sexy boots/high heel shoes - and make a real effort generally with sexy clothes, make-up etc - but in the last few months it's become more about frantically trying to do the deed as much as possible. I'm thinking maybe it's time to get out the boots again and the sexy underwear!

Also my OH and I planning to take a day off work this month in the middle of my fertile time as it always seems to be mid-week over the last few months and this is when we have least time and energy normally! So, I'm thinking I might suggest we book in to a hotel overnight even if it's just a cheap one - to try to inject a bit of romance and excitement into it all! :hugs:


----------



## chysantheMUM

oh no leeze, sorry to hear the witch got you :(

I know what you guys mean though, this whole TTC process is making the whole DTD business seem like a chore, I'm trying to remind myself that we once did this stuff just because we enjoyed it ;) 


Treykid how you getting on, any signs?


----------



## Leeze

It's funny isn't it how it can become like a chore rather than something just for the sake of enjoying it. I'm trying hard to keep things romantic and intimate the rest of the month but somehow it seems more of an effort!

This month we're aiming to DTD every other day :winkwink: - last month we tried to do it every day for 5 days around my fertile time but by the end of it we were exhausted and only managed 4, which I think meant we might have missed our best chance.

I'm also going to try to be healthy this next week or so, going to the gym and eating healthily, getting lots of sleep etc. 

How's everyone else doing? x


----------



## Treykid3

Sorry Ladies,
I didn't realize I hadn't posted in awhile. All is well in my world. As you can see from my ticker my AF showed up. last cycle was just screwed up and I'm glad it is over. Since I'm so behind...where is everyone in their cycle? I am CD 6 and want to try grapefruit juice. Leeze, like you, I want to be healthy. I've picked up some weight and its time to get it back off.


----------



## chysantheMUM

Oh thats a shame Treykid, looks like where all still here for another month then, I'm on CD7 and just planning on being as relaxed as possible about everything this cycle, not quite as easy as just saying it but I know getting anxious all the time isn't likely to help my cause :( Not sure I can muster up the energy to BD, quite as much as what you've got planned Leeze but I'm going to stop the little wrigglers from escaping by using my mooncup this time ;) Anyway good luck everyone and try to chill out as much as possible over the next week or so before the manic TWW starts all over again


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies:hi:

I'm on CD5 so it looks like we're all quite close this month. I'm expecting the positive ovulation test around day 12 or 13. I've booked next Tuesday morning off work to try to get a morning one in this month as when I got the BFP last time (when I had the m/c) this had been from a morning BD session. 

I haven't quite made it to the gym yet but am definitely going to try my best to make it twice this week! Had 8 hours sleep last night and am going to try to get at least 8 hours a night for the next week too.

I'm feeling quite positive today, also reminding myself that apparently as the weather cools down the little swimmers get stronger :spermy: - so let's keep those positive thoughts going and hope for a successful month for us all!! xx


----------



## bann1126

Hey everyone! I am on CD 8 today. My cycles are 30 days long. I have been on every ovulation calendar website out there and it looks like my time is next week with a probable ovulation date of 10/14. I am trying OPK's this time which I have not done in the past. I am not taking any chances though. Going to start this weekend and try doing it every other day through the following weekend no matter what the OPK says.

I am feeling very positive this time around myself. Hope the positive feeling last! Sending out positive thoughts to all of you!! 

Hey, what is the deal with grapefruit juice? I have seen that mentioned several times.


----------



## Treykid3

I'm not sure but i think it is supposed improve/increase CM.

My new testing day is Oct 27th.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

How's it going? Re Grapefruit juice I heard it's good to improve condition of CM so I'm giving it a go for the first time this month. Although the juice I've bought I've just realised has got quite a low percentage of grapefruit juice so I might need to buy some more and mix it in. I don't really like the taste of pure grapefruit juice so that why I got the mixed one but might have to "grin and bear it" to try to get passed the taste!

Am planning to try my best to relax lots over next few days with lots of sleep too, to try and get all my strength together for next week's BD-ing!


----------



## Treykid3

I might give it a try too.


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies

How's everyone doing? I hope the fact we've all been quiet the last few days is because we've been busy BD-ing! We're trying every other day this time and are going to take Tuesday morning off work so we can get a morning one in! I read yesterday that apparently most women ovulate around 4pm so that's one of the reasons why it's recommended to BD around lunchtime (as well as the little swimmers being stronger in the morning!). Can't help to try it, I reckon. 

I've also bought some softcups this cycle and have just tried them out. Not sure yet if I recommend, it's a bit uncomfortable! Possibly I'm not doing it right!

I've also started taking Maca tablets this month, not sure if they're doing anything but I do feel like I've got more energy and am feeling quite positive. I've been getting at least 8 hours sleep each night too so that might have something to do with it!

Be great to hear from you guys - hope you're all doing ok! xx


----------



## chysantheMUM

Hi Leeze, it has been quiet on here for a few days but I think its just the calm before the storm :winkwink: I've never heard that stuff about the :spermy: being stronger in the morning, we've been doing the exact opposite, in the past few days we've :sex: a couple of times and both we're around midnight :dohh: Although I reckon its too early for us yet cos I think I won't be ovulating for about 6 days yet. We could maybe try for first thing in a morning but lunchtime is definately out for us because we'll both be at work then, even at the weekend, cos OH works sundays :nope: Also I was intending to use mooncup to maybe help too (after you mentioned it a few posts back) but haven't yet got round to it :shrug: I just keep forgetting. :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Yes, I've read from a couple of sources that sperm counts are meant to be higher in the morning

Here's one of them...

https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/fertility/MC00023/NSECTIONGROUP=2

Saying that, there's hopefully millions of the little swimmers :spermy: so hopefully it doesn't make too much difference. What I do know is that back in June when I got the BFP (and went on to have a m/c) that we'd only BD-d once over my fertile time because my OH was away with work - and this was around lunchtime.

As for doing it in the morning before work, good luck with that one!!! We tried it a couple months ago but couldn't really get "in the mood" at 6.30am so abandoned it! :blush: Our compromise recently has been to try to BD at around 7 or 8pm when we both get in from work (making sure we've both had some food mid-afternoon so we can focus on each other and not our rumbling stomachs!!) 

The other good news is that the :spermy: are meant to be stronger in the autumn/winter months too because of it being generally cooler. (I'm already thinking we might need to turn the heating down and keep each other warm instead!) xx


----------



## bann1126

Hi everyone. I too think this is the calm before the storm. We started BD'ing Friday and are going to try every other day through next weekend. I am not due to ovulate till Thursday but my cycle has been sort of off since I miscarried. I don't want to take any chances missing the right time. I think we will try every day on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday but other day leading up to those days. 

Interesting to know about the sperm count possibly being higher in the morning. Unfortunately with our work schedules we can only BD late evening. 

Keeping positive thoughts for everyone! Good luck ladies! Have fun this week and let the countdown begin soon!! 

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## Treykid3

Calm before the storm is about right. We are all waiting to ovulate. 2WW is coming soon!!


----------



## Leeze

I'm the same! Right before ovulation - feeling happy and positive today. I wonder if we get lots of "feel good" hormones around ovulation as I can predict I will be going crazy in just a few days time once the 2WW has started and won't be feeling these same feelings!

I'm happy to report that I think I'm getting the hang of the softcups as it didn't feel uncomfortable this morning using it after we DTD. I have to say, I can definitely recommend taking some time off work if possible around O time - having a good long sleep last night then a leisurely start this morning before DTD was great. Also, I had a big smile on my face all afternoon at work!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Treykid3

Well I wiish I took some time off! I am tired. I think I OVd yesterday . I'm waiting for FF to confirm. How is everyone? What do u think about this month? PMA high?!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

I'm in a great mood tonight, just got positive OPK and my OH got his test results today from the SA and everything has come back within the normal range. So I'm definitely full of PMA and feel like this is a really good omen for us for this month! :happydance:

He's due home any minute now and I'm planning to jump on him as soon as he gets in!

Let's keep that positive spirit coming in! lots of baby dust too!


----------



## chysantheMUM

Ah thats good news leeze :happydance: one less thing to worry about.

I'm afraid I'm not full of PMA though girls, as I'm not sure if I have already Ov'd or not and well if I have I might have missed out on my most fertile days this month :dohh: On Sunday night I started the poas routine and got a double line result and couldn't tell for sure if it was a positive, it may have been slightly fainter but not sure. Anyway OH was too tired to :sex: then we were both busy the next day. So Monday night poas and it was a faint line and last night even fainter. So I feel like I didn't get a definate positive but that its also possible that I already Ov'd on the Monday perhaps :wacko: Anyway if thats the case then its too late to do anything about it now but I can't remember when we last :sex:, think it might have been Thursday night, so we might be in with a long shot but can't be sure. I have been so disorganised this month :dohh: Anyway I going to keep on testing just in case OV hasn't happened yet :winkwink: and we'll just have to see what happens. On the plus side, if I'm still testing for OV the 2ww might pass quicker :happydance:


----------



## Leeze

It's so difficult sometimes prioritising :sex: isn't it? My OH and I now plan a couple of weeks in advance and try to make sure we've got nothing else planned for the 5 days or so just before and on ovulation but sometimes we're just too tired or things come up that we can't get out of. I thought I was going to O yesterday which is why we took Tuesday morning off for :sex: but actually I got a much stronger positive today on the POAS (I got smiley face yesterday on clear blue one). My OH is out late at a work function tonight and I've made him promise me he won't drink too much and will have some energy for a quickie when he gets in tonight! 

But, chysantheMum, try not to worry too much - if you BD'd on Thursday then you still would be in with a chance if you O'd on Monday. The little swimmers can stay alive for up for a week if the conditions are right, and easily for 4 days. I read last week on another of the threads someone saying she'd BD'd 5 days before O and got a BFP. 

Almost at the start of the 2WW. I hate this bit the most but am trying really hard to stay positive. xx


----------



## chysantheMUM

I'm assuming that I am about 4 days into the 2ww but who knows :wacko: that is reassuring about that woman getting a :bfp: with 5 day old :spermy: 
I couldn't decide which I would prefer though, because for a split second I thought we had no chance of conceiving this month and I actually felt relieved at the idea of having a month off of the stress of the 2ww :shrug: The idea of having to go through all the tension and anxiety when I feel that we didn't even give it a good shot is a little frustrating :nope: Regarding :sex: my OH made it clear he didn't want to know when I was ovulating and didn't want to have a routine or schedule of BD'ing because he felt under too much pressure to perform, hence why we're not very organised :dohh: He didn't cope too well with the :sex: on command kind of approach. Ah well, I'm sure we'll get there in the end :thumbup: I just had a reading off a psychic (I know its probably meaningless :winkwink:) and she said I'd conceive this January :happydance:
Sounds like you've definatley got it covered though Leeze even if you don't manage another :sex: tonight, so fingers x'd for the :bfp:


----------



## bann1126

Hi ladies. I am in the same situation as chysantheMUM. My husband and I are on different work schedules. We are both tired after he gets home. And we have been arguing all week because he says he is feeling too much pressure. We have managed to BD 3 times this week. But I had 2 different crazy moments this week and completely broke down because my husband said he was too tired and I so don't want to miss the right moment. I feel like he just does not understand that small window of time and that is why I plan out when we are to BD to give us the best possible chance. :sad1:

Per the ovulation calendar I was suppose to ovulate today. I used the OPK all week and Tuesday morning I had a somewhat faint line. It was lighter than the test line but not by much. Yesterday and today there has been nothing. So I don't know if I OV'd already? This is my first time using OPK and I bought the cheap ones on-line. I might invest in better ones next month if needed. The fact that I am doing that is also stressing out my husband though.

I am holding on to hope. Trying not to stress out too much. Let the 2WW begin!

I have positive thoughts for you guys! :happydance:


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies

ChysantheMUM - I know what you mean about wanting to have a break from the stresses of it all. It's funny, because I had that for a month back in May when I didn't get a positive OPK that month at all - and that was the month I got the BFP (before I had a m/c) - I think that was partly because I wasn't stressing or obsessing about it! I was only testing first thing in the morning that month and have since read that the LH surge apparently goes up during the day so it's best not to test in the morning, also that it can last less than 24 hours so it's good to test twice a day just in case. 

This month I've been testing each morning and early evening - and saying that the day that I got the positive on the cheap internet tests was actually in the morning, the day before that I got a faint positive in the evening but I also did one of the clear blue tests in the evening and got a smiley face which shows it's positive. So I wonder if when you get a faint line it means maybe it's 36 hours away from O, and when it's a darker line it's when you're much closer to O. So, Bann1126 - I would guess the fact that you got a faint line would mean that you were not far off from ovulating. Were you testing twice a day, or just once a day?

Anyone got any tips from improving implantation? I've read somewhere that pineapple juice is meant to help, I think I'm going to go do some more research and see if I can come up with anything else! xx :hugs:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

hi there...i am new here too...looking for some buddies

hi!
My info
I'm 40 and TTC for 2 months!!
I'm CD19 so in the 2ww
Using Robitussin and CBFM, PREnatals!!
These are US values
DAY 3 TESTS....FSH level 8 LH 5.1 Estridol 51 Prolactin 8 
DAY 21 TEST ...Progestron 15.7

My guys "guys" no clue...havent gotten to that yet

Id love some buddies


----------



## bann1126

Wecome ttc1st_at_40! Sounds like you are really on top of things! 

Leeze, I used OPK once a day. If need be I will invest in them more next month and try them twice a day. I used the cheap internet ones. I am trying not to obsess too much. But that is hard for me to do!! I have not even thought about reading up on how to help with implantation until you mentioned it. Did some internet searching yesterday but did not come across too much. I read eating pineapple core or drinking the juice of it helps. But other than that I did not get much out of my search.

How is everybody doing during the 2WW? Staying busy and keeping your mind off of it? I am doing ok right now. AF is due October 30th so the week before that is when I will be driving myself crazy!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

I am 6 dpo and making up all kind of sympthoms in my head... oh was that a tug in my belly, perhaps thats an early preg sign..... oh I have gas (sorry tmi) oh maybe thats a preg sign... its really awful being in the 2ww zone...I drive myself crazy!! then if your AF comes you have to wait 2 more weeks before you can try again... gosh what women have to go through !! haha


----------



## Leeze

bann1126 said:


> Wecome ttc1st_at_40! Sounds like you are really on top of things!
> 
> Leeze, I used OPK once a day. If need be I will invest in them more next month and try them twice a day. I used the cheap internet ones. I am trying not to obsess too much. But that is hard for me to do!! I have not even thought about reading up on how to help with implantation until you mentioned it. Did some internet searching yesterday but did not come across too much. I read eating pineapple core or drinking the juice of it helps. But other than that I did not get much out of my search.
> 
> How is everybody doing during the 2WW? Staying busy and keeping your mind off of it? I am doing ok right now. AF is due October 30th so the week before that is when I will be driving myself crazy!

I'd say definitely worth doing them twice a day - it made a big difference to me this month and you can see more clearly when O is coming!

I'm trying to stay positive! AF is due 28th Oct so I'll be joining you in being crazy the week before! I'd like to say I'm keeping my mind of it but that would be a lie! This forum is really helping though as a lot of the time during the day I'm focusing on work then I can have a great outlet for my obsessing by coming on here and sharing! I keep hearing of more people becoming pregnant and I'm trying to stay with a positive mind about that and about how it's good because it shows that lots of people can get pregnant - but there's always that bit of jealousy and sadness too! One good thing about being in the 2WW is that I know there's nothing more I can do for the next couple of weeks!! xx


----------



## Leeze

ttc1st_at_40 said:


> I am 6 dpo and making up all kind of sympthoms in my head... oh was that a tug in my belly, perhaps thats an early preg sign..... oh I have gas (sorry tmi) oh maybe thats a preg sign... its really awful being in the 2ww zone...I drive myself crazy!! then if your AF comes you have to wait 2 more weeks before you can try again... gosh what women have to go through !! haha

Welcome tt1st-at-40

I tend to do crazy symptom spotting too but normally from about 8-9dpo as I think that's meant to be when implantation takes place - I think it's possible to implant at about 7dpo but I think it's unlikely you'd get any really noticeable signs. But isn't it funny how you notice all of these things, I wonder if we weren't TTC whether we wouldn't notice any of this at all!! Fingers crossed for us all - let's hope we've got some of those lovely BFPs coming along soon xx


----------



## Treykid3

I am officially 3 DPO, according to FF! I think we got BD covered pretty well this go around.


----------



## bann1126

Hi ladies. I am driving myself CRAZY today!! :wacko: I am reading every website, calculating projected due date, next date AF is due, etc. Even though I already know all of this info I am still on every website I can find. I don't have a single sign or symptom and I know it is too soon. Ugh! Why do I do this to myself???!!!

How is everyone else doing? Staying calm and positive? Or driving yourself insane like me? If you are staying calm please tell me your secret. :help:



:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Leeze

bann1126 said:


> Hi ladies. I am driving myself CRAZY today!! :wacko: I am reading every website, calculating projected due date, next date AF is due, etc. Even though I already know all of this info I am still on every website I can find. I don't have a single sign or symptom and I know it is too soon. Ugh! Why do I do this to myself???!!!
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Staying calm and positive? Or driving yourself insane like me? If you are staying calm please tell me your secret. :help:
> 
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Hi there

I can so relate to this - and am laughing out loud :haha: with how much you remind me of me the last few months. I've read so many books, articles, websites - I feel like I'm an expert in the subject! If only I had been so motivated at school or college then I might have become a Doctor and been rich now!!!

I wouldn't go so far as to say that I'm calm, but I'm much calmer this month (so far...it's early days yet). I think partly because I feel like we did a lot more this month - pre-seed, softcups, maca tablets - and also we DTD quite a lot in the days around O. I'm not sure if there might also be something in the maca tablets to help you feel calmer, I think it says they help reduce stress. But also I find writing on here really helps me - to know that I'm not alone and I've got you all to help me through this and share the experience with. 

Saying all that I think you might well find in a couple of days I'm back to the serious obsessing again. Especially if I get any symptoms!!! :hugs:


----------



## chysantheMUM

Well I'm feeling pretty calm :) just not feeling very positive ;) I am moreorless convinced that this is not going to be my month. Probably because I feel like we didn't really try very hard this month. Also I'm not completely convinced that I know when I ov'd and because the timing of my periods has been all over the place the past few months, I don't even know when my AF is due. It could be anytime between this friday and the next. Anyway, I don't feel pregnant and I actually feel like I am just patiently waiting for the next shot at it and thats why I'm so calm. :) 

Btw Hi ttc1st-at-40, good to have you on board :) regarding the gassy symptoms, since I have been ttc I have noticed that every 2ww I'm the same and every time I think hopefully ' maybe thats a pregnancy symptom'. Not this month though, I'm not falling for that again ;) just convinced I'm naturally windy now and that I never paid enough attention to realize before. Thats the problem with ttc, it makes you analyze your bodily functions way too much


----------



## Leeze

ha ha - ChysantheMum you made me laugh out loud then! :haha: I think you're so right though, would we have even noticed our "symptoms" if we weren't TTC? And when would we normally be happy about being windy or want to tell others about it! How great that we've got this forum to share such things with others who understand!!

I've had a bit of a strange taste in my mouth this morning but did have a bit of a garlic-fest last night so that might be it. But also I've had some noticeable creamy CM (again, where would I share this if I didn't have you guys?) so I'm hoping this is a good sign. Funny that before TTC if I noticed this I might be worried I was going to get a yeast infection. Now, I'm like, "Wahay, bring on the creamy CM". :happydance: 

And, after saying how calm I was yesterday I can definitely report that I am not calm today. I've been totally obsessing again today and feeling quite anxious. I just want the next week to hurry up now!!! :hugs:


----------



## bann1126

LOL!!! :laugh2: You guys are great! :friends:

I have my fingers crossed for you Leeze! When are you going to start testing? Do you wait till AF is due? I go through so many tests each month! Please don't let my craziness rub off on you! LOL. 

CysantheMUM, even though you say you don't feel positive, it sounds like you are being very positive by staying calm and looking forward to next month and trying again. I was on a website yesterday that you had to enter your last 3 cycles and it calculated your ovulation week based off the last 3 months. Maybe that would better help you pin-point your OV week since your cycle has not been regular? I can search again and find the website if you are interested. I have been second guessing when I should have OV'd this month so I have been on every ovulation calculator website I can find.

Thanks again for the laugh. That was a nice pick-me-up! I think I will shut down and stay off the internet for the night.

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## chysantheMUM

Ha ha sorry about that guys, I kinda lowered the tone a bit there ;) 
Anyway the reason I'm so unsure about the dates at the moment is because I had a dark line (just not dark enough) at day 14 so assumed that I may have ov'd then, which was fine because we managed to DTD once during that potential fertile time. But I kept testing OV just in case and it was blank everyday. That was until day 19 when I didn't test because I just forgot because I went out with friends and didn't get home till 3am. The next day (despite the fact I only had a couple of drinks the previous night) I woke up feeling really rough with a bad headache, so I didn't test OV that day because due to feeing crappy it never occured to me, then the day after I just forgot. Anyway it then occured to me that my mystery headache could in fact be an OV headache (I don't get it every cycle but it is common for me) so I tested and sure enough I had a faint line. So I now think that I missed my fertile period completely because it looks like I may have OV'd on day 20 and we hadn't BD'd on any of the fertile days surrounding it :( However, as my OH says theres nothing we can do about it now and on the bright side I can just chill out till next cycle ;)
I OV'd on day 20 last cycle too which led to me having a late AF at 32 days (I've been between 26 - 29 days for years) so for some reason I seem to be having a longer cycle now than before.
So I'm sitting out the chaos this month, but I'm still going to be keeping an eye on you girls and I want to be seeing lots of BFP's over the next few days or so :) Good luck everyone


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :thumbup:

ChysantheMUM - that sounds really confusing getting lines a few days apart on the OPK. Fingers crossed that the right one was the early one. Don't give up hope just yet. Saying that, sometimes I think it's been better for me to believe I'm not going to get a BFP because then it's less of a let down if it doesn't come. This month I'm trying to stay positive because I think we did pretty much everything we could this month, but I know I've also got to be prepared that it might take a while longer. 

Bann1126 - before I joined this forum I used to wait until the day AF was due to test. But last month I started testing on 10dpo because I bought a whole load of internet cheapies. Also I had convinced myself I was pregnant last month and that it would definitely be positive so I was so sure it was ok to test early. Needless to say it was a BFN every day then AF came along right on schedule. This month I'm either going to test on Sunday (10dpo) or Monday (11dpo). I can't wait any longer. I'd test today if I didn't think it would definitely be negative!! When are you testing?

xx


----------



## chysantheMUM

Hi Leeze

I don't know if you're the same as me but I find that testing from about 10dpo, actually calms me down a bit, because if I didn't test, I would be just wondering (by which I mean completely over the top obsessing :blush:) all day long about what would happen if I did test. So it just seems to make sense to stock up on loads of IC's and test it every morning, so that I can start the day reasonably stress free. I know it doesn't stop the uncertainty when you get a :bfn: but it does seem to ease my anxieties a little. Somehow I don't think I'll feel the same urge to test this time round though :shrug:

How are you all getting on anyway, anyone feel they have any symptoms?
:dust:


----------



## bann1126

Hi ladies. I have not experienced a single symptom. I have had a headache all week but it is allergy season for me and that is normal this time of year. I wish I could relate it to a pregnancy symptom! 

I also was convinced I was pregnant last month! I mean totally convinced! I did not buy any IC's because I told myself I would not obsess about it and would wait till the day after AF was due. I ended up spending a ton of money at the drugstore. I went through 8-10 tests and all were negative of course. I would POAS first thing in the morning and also when I got home from work. I was really obsessed! :wacko: AF came right on time. 

When I ordered IC OPK's I order 3 pregnancy tests also. And I have 1 left from last month. I am going to try and not obsess this time and wait till right before AF is due which is next Thursday, October 28th. I might start Monday morning and just try 1 each morning. 

I plan on keeping myself busy this weekend and staying OFF the internet! So I hope you ladies have a wonderful and relaxing weekend!!! :hugs:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies

ChysantheMUM - I know what you mean actually. Somehow last month it made the blow a little bit lighter actually. I was convinced on 8-10dpo that I was pregnant and then when I tested on 11dpo and it was BFN it gave me a harsh reality check. But I think it would have been even harder if I'd kept really believing I was pregnant (although I even thought when I got the BFN that maybe it was still too early!!)

Bann1126 - I'm going to test Monday morning too. I know it's a bit early as my AF is due Thursday. But I CAN'T wait any longer!! It's now driving me crazy! :growlmad:

My OH and I are going to go out for the day - some galleries, theatre maybe -try to keep my mind off it (if that's possible!!)

Trying to keep the positive thoughts going but also prepare myself that it might be right back to the start again in a few days.

No more possible symptoms, really, but did feel a bit dizzy in the shops yesterday. Hadn't eaten for a few hours so might have been that but am really hoping it might have been a sign!! 

Have a great weekend xxx


----------



## Treykid3

Hi 
I"m trying to stay relaxed and not stress about testing. I am 9 DPO today and barely any symptoms (not that I HAVE to have any at this time). I hope you all are having a good weekend. Anyone test yet??


----------



## Leeze

not tested yet, am trying to hold out! but think I will probably cave in tomorrow!! xx


----------



## bann1126

I am so weak! I tested yesterday morning. BFN. Tested again this morning. Another BFN. :( AF is due Thursday. I am not giving up hope just yet. But I do want to go ahead and start preparing for the reality that we will more than likely be trying again next month.

I don't have a single symptom so I am not as disappointed as I was last month when I was just certain that I was pregnant. I am a little disappointed though. I talked to my husband last night about what we can do for him not to feel so pressured next month. I might do what you did Leeze and take a day off of work during that time. He had no suggestions.

What OPK's do you guys recommend? This month was my first time using them and I ordered the internet cheapies. I am definitely going to use them twice a day next time. What other recommendations do you have?

Hope all is well with everyone. Chat soon. :flower:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Leeze

bann1126 said:


> I am so weak! I tested yesterday morning. BFN. Tested again this morning. Another BFN. :( AF is due Thursday. I am not giving up hope just yet. But I do want to go ahead and start preparing for the reality that we will more than likely be trying again next month.
> 
> I don't have a single symptom so I am not as disappointed as I was last month when I was just certain that I was pregnant. I am a little disappointed though. I talked to my husband last night about what we can do for him not to feel so pressured next month. I might do what you did Leeze and take a day off of work during that time. He had no suggestions.
> 
> What OPK's do you guys recommend? This month was my first time using them and I ordered the internet cheapies. I am definitely going to use them twice a day next time. What other recommendations do you have?
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. Chat soon. :flower:
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Hi everyone

Bann1126 - I caved in too this morning and got a BFN too. Not feeling any "symptoms" any more really either - except a sore lower back but I got this last month too. I'm also preparing myself for the worst this month. I haven't given up all hope yet, that won't happen until AF comes. I will keep testing every day too because I've got a load of internet cheapies and I'm now obsessed. Also, somehow I think it helps to keep me a little bit more grounded. I didn't sleep very well last night as I was thinking so much about it all. It's really hard, sometimes, isn't it? :shrug:

If AF does get me then I'm going to try some more new stuff next month. I haven't tried evening primrose oil yet and that is meant to help with EWCM. I didn't have any noticeable EWCM last month so I'm going to do more research on how to help this along!

Up until last month I used the clear blue smiley OPKs - but last month I also used the internet cheapies and then when I got the first faint positive I confirmed it with the clear blue one.

Gonna dash now as my OH has just come in with a bottle of chocolate milk (no booze for me at the mo) - what a sweetie he is - and I haven't seen him since I tested this morning and then dumped it on him that it was BFN just as I went out the door!!

Bye for now :hugs:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Leeze, 

this is a new month for me ... got AF on Saturday boo booo

but this is my 4th month TTC and this month I am adding in some things to help out my CM... Flax Seed Oil / EPO and also trying Conceive Plus...

so that is whats got me looking foward to next month and not looking back...

if I dont get any sucess this month.. I may try Soy Isoflavens... as I have been reading a lot about that on here... natural Clomid (so to speak)

Good luck to everyone though... hopefully that little witch poo is busy with all here halloween activities that she leaves you girls alone!!!


----------



## bann1126

Sorry to hear about your BFN Leeze! Keep staying positive. Maybe it is too early and you will see that BFP soon!

So :witch: came this morning!! :growlmad: My cycles have consistantly been 30 days and this time it is 28 days. So who knows when I will ovulate next month. :shrug:

I am going to get Preseed and stock up on OPK's. I am going to look into all the other things you guys mentioned. I obviously have not been reading or researching the right things because I have not heard of any of the stuff you guys mentioned. I did not have noticable CM last month so maybe that was the problem? I don't know. 

Let the countdown start for me again.

Postive thoughts out to all you ladies. :flower:

Chat soon.

:dust::dust:


----------



## chysantheMUM

Yep, countdown starts over for me too today, AF arrived this morning, although it was actually a happy moment for me, since I'd already figured out it was almost impossible that we'd done it this time. Sorry to hear you're in the same boat bann1126 and ttc1stat40 :(

Fingers x'd for those of you still in with chance x


----------



## Leeze

Hi Ladies :flower:

Sorry to hear the witch has got most of you. But great to feel that positive attitude coming through from each of you too. I tested again this morning and got BFN again. Am definitely preparing for that nasty witch to get me too, whilst hanging on to that little tiny bit of hope that she might not come. AF is due Thursday so I should know for sure by then. 

I'm planning on trying evening primrose oil next month if this isn't our month. I hadn't heard about flaxseed oil being beneficial, so thanks for that one TTC1st_at_40. I just did a bit of reading on it and it sounds great. Here's a site I just found with some useful tips about vitamins - I'm going to have a proper read of this over the next few days and see if there's anything else worth adding!

https://thefertilityshop.com/fertility_herbs_vitamins.htm

Any signs yet, Treykids? 

xx


----------



## Leeze

AF got me today too!!

Maybe this is fate so we can go through this together next month and have a lucky month then!!

I'm going to buy some evening primrose oil as a new thing for this month. maybe some flaxseed too

I'm even more determined now. xx


----------



## bann1126

I guess most of us are waiting for time to BD then we will wait again to see if our efforts were successful. I hope everyone is doing well. Have a wonderful relaxing and stress free weekend.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## chysantheMUM

Aww thats a shame leeze but on a purely selfish note, at least I've still got you all for company during the next round ;) So fingers x'd for all of us cos surely one of us has gotta catch an egg this month :) Anyway, this time I am going to make a bit more of an effort than I did last month by actually DTD at least once during my fertile days, shouldn't be too difficult should it ;)


----------



## bann1126

Leeze said:


> AF got me today too!!
> 
> Maybe this is fate so we can go through this together next month and have a lucky month then!!
> 
> I'm going to buy some evening primrose oil as a new thing for this month. maybe some flaxseed too
> 
> I'm even more determined now. xx

Leeze, I didn't notice your post earlier today. So sorry about AF. :(
Stay positive. :flower:


----------



## Treykid3

I'm sorry to hear about all of the evil :witch: showing up. Keep up the PMA because it will happen. I am 37 and after 6 months and a Mirena removal it happened for me. I hope the best for all of you!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## chysantheMUM

Wow congratulations treykid :) your the first BFP in our group! Hope you have a fantastic 9 months and beyond and hopefully we'll all be joining you over on 1st trimester board next month :) xx


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies

Firstly, CONGRATULATIONS to Treykids - that's fantastic news!! :thumbup: Wishing you lots of joy and happiness ahead! Any tips for us on anything you think that might have helped this month?

For everyone else, let's do lots of plotting this month to get ourselves the best chance ever.:devil:

Today, I'm a woman on a mission. Discovered Amazon.co.uk selling Clearblue fertility monitor for £58 so have ordered one (my OH is paying half which is very sweet of him!). I've ordered some more pre-seed too, maca tablets and some pregnacare conception vitamins.

Also have just been to the local health food shop and bought some evening primrose oil, flaxseed oil, wheatgerm and some mung beans. The wheatgerm and mung beans because I read on the Foresight website that these are particularly nutritious not because I think they massively improve the chances of conceiving. I've also bought some cough medicine that contains guaifenisen to give this a try. And I've stocked up on grapefruit juice!

It's a good job I've got no social life at the moment as this little lot ended up being quite costly. 

Next weekend there's a fertility fair on in London and my OH and I are going to go - so I'll let you know if we pick up any more tips. Have a great weekend everyone. xx


----------



## Treykid3

Honestly...and you are going to hate hearing this...the only thing I did differently is let go of the stress. I conceived during our vacation. It was just the two of us - no kids. I temp too and I think that helps a great deal. I didn't take anything extra or drink anything special. I'm sorry I couldn't be more help. 

I hope to see you in the 1st Tri soon. I'll be checking on you!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :flower:

Treykids - It's funny you say that, I've heard of lots of people who once they lose the stress somehow they get the BFP! So easy to say though, isn't it? Not so easy to do!! Maybe if we could take a week's holiday every month it would help!! :haha:

When I got my BFP in June (sadly had a m/c at 5.5 weeks) it was a month that I didn't get a positive O when doing OPKs so I'd thought there was no chance of getting BFP and so didn't obsess about it during the 2WW. I even got IB and assumed it was AF coming early. It was only when the bleeding stopped after a couple of hours and hadn't come back 2 days later that I even thought about testing.

I'm hoping the Maca will help with my stress levels as since I've been taking it I've generally felt more positive and less stressed. I've also had a good chat with my manager at work this week (she's really supportive and has got a couple of young children herself) about making my job less stressful and hopefully by making a few changes this will also help.

I am also feeling even more determined now (if this was possible!). My OH and I are planning to try to :sex: every 2 days right through the month this month. I read on another of these threads that apparently a lot of women ovulate twice each month (I think about 30%) so I reckon it can't hurt to be doubly sure to try to catch that egg! We'll probably try to BD every day for the 3 peak days too just in case! 

Definitely keep in touch, Treykids - and let us know how you're getting on! Hopefully we'll see you soon in the pregnancy section too! xx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Hey leeze,cysantheMUM and ban1126 !!!

and super congrats to you Trey ...your a true inspiration!!!

So the cycle is clicking along slowly&#8230; but gosh when it comes time to start peeing on that darn CBFM stick I start getting exicted for my new month&#8230;

&#8230; my CBFM still on lows&#8230;will prob switch to high here in the next few days&#8230; I feel super &#8220;vitamin&#8217;d up&#8221; this month since I started on the Flax Seed before AF got here, then switched over to Evening Primrose Oil CD1 this month.

Had a nice talk with the hubby, told him about the stuff (Conceive Plus) we are going to try this month&#8230; he was like &#8220;UMMM okay what EVER you say Darling&#8221; and told him we are on a mission this week coming up&#8230;so save up on his energy and again his response &#8220;UMMM okay what EVER you say Darling&#8221; 

I just signed up for FF end of last cycle and took all my data I had in my notes about my cycle from June and plugged it in and then took a look back at my charts, and it seems that I have been really hitting the day before O and my first peak&#8230;but have never hit my 2nd peak day&#8230; sooo this will be the first month I am going to demand 3 days in a row as soon as I hit my peak&#8230; 

Then when I go into the TWW period this month I will be super confident I did everything I could&#8230; last couple months&#8230; I was like ummm &#8220;I think&#8221; we had a good go at it this month&#8230; but this month my plan is different I want to go into my 1DPO with confidence&#8230; Whos with me girls Leeze, CysantheMUM, ban1126&#8230;. Lets give ourselves our own little extra special Christmas Present this month&#8230; what a delight it would be for that to be a little stick bean huh!!!! Tons of Baby dust to all you girls&#8230; and me too haha

Sorry for the long post&#8230; hope you girls read it&#8230; I am so reevvvved up this month !!!


----------



## Leeze

Wahay - I'm with you TTC1st_at_40!

You sound very determined this month, I'm also feeling a lot of that. Have felt pretty crappy the last couple of days but now that AF has almost gone I'm ready for this month's onslaught!!!

We're going to do the sperm meets egg plan this month! I've also started taking EPO, flaxseed, lots of grapefruit juice and all the stuff from last month too - maca, pre-seed and softcups. I ordered a metal water bottle online today too because I read somewhere that drinking from plastic bottles is bad for you - so I'm on this now too as I've always got a plastic water bottle with me and drink from it all the time. I've also ordered some guaifenesin tablets today because I'd bought the cough medicine with it in but also realised it's got alcohol in it and would rather have a purer version (and not have any of my colleagues thinking I stink of alcohol in the morning!!)

I'm hoping my CBFM arrives soon too so I can use it this month. :happydance:

Like you, TTC1st - I want to make sure we've done everything we can. I really really want a BFP before Xmas because that will be 12 months since we started TTC. xxx


----------



## Irish9yo

Hi All, totally new to this thread hope you don't mind me joining in - I am nearly 37 with one girl almost 3yrs had MC in Nov been trying since with no luck was on the clomid but probably a bit too long as it played havoc with the lining of my womb and my CM. The CBFM is brilliant but alas I have moved on the fertility clinic had my first round of injectables this cycle with the Ovidrel trigger I am now 6DPO & on the dreaded 2WW been reading your posts and yee are all so positive which is what I really need right now as this who TTC thing is so exhausting I try to stay positive but then I don't want to get my hopes up sometimes I feel like I could tear my hair out LOL. Anyhoo loads of baby dust to you all and lets hope this is my month!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

on Irish9yo... good luck to you.. your first fertility visit ? awesome !! 

yep I am nice an positive this month !! I am determined to stay on my mission this month and get us a nice sticky buddy !!


----------



## Irish9yo

Thanks appreciate it, took HPT this morning was negative so the Ovidrel is definately out of my system so just have to wait now and see hopefully I will get the BFP before the aul Hag shows up ) Best of luck for your cycle will keep yee posted should know by the 13th the latest


----------



## chysantheMUM

Hi and welcome Irish9yo hope you get lucky this month. You're right it is sooo difficult to keep positive when TTC for so long but as treykid has proven its more likely to happen when you let the stress go. Easier said than done I know but I think that is going to be my focus this month :)

I am actually starting to feel as though I'm back to normal self again today, after the monthly PMT / menstrual onslaught that happens to me before and during menstruation, when I just feel so crappy, physically and mentally. I realised that my menstrual symptoms have increased since TTC so perhaps they are worsened by stress. Anyway with a clearer head today, I have decided NO MORE, I'm not going through another period, I've had enough and that last crappy menstrual headache was my last (at least for the next 9 months ;) ) I AM going to make this happen this month!!! 

There hows that for PMA, I think I've got some of my determination back, last month I just wasn't trying hard enough because I'd become weary of the whole process but I think I'm mentally back in the game now :) Just need to get on with the BD'ing. 

Interestingly I was doing some reading over the weekend and came to the conclusion that I perhaps have not been doing the best thing for me position wise (sorry TMI), because I have a retroverted uterus, so apparently I need to be positioning myself differently during and after to help the wrigglers stay in, so it'll be interesting to see if that makes a difference!


----------



## bann1126

Hi everyone.

First of all, congrats treykid!! I am so excited you got a BFP!! :happydance:

Welcome Irish9yo! It is so nice to hear everyones stories and know that there are so many others going through the same thing. It helps to encourage each other as I have had a hard time staying positive on my own. :flower: 

Now that you mention reading up on positions chysantheMUM, I think I will read up on that as well. And I don't think there is such a thing as TMI between us ladies. So please share any tips that you come across.

So I ordered preseed and some more internet cheapie OPK's. I am trying to keep things more relaxed and casual this month and take some of the pressure off my husband. He said that if this month does not work then we will invest in a fertility monitor. I am taking off work next Monday. I could not get off on what is projected to be my peak day. My husband recently took a new job and does not get home till 10 at night. So he took a 1/2 day off on my peak day so he can get home earlier and will not be too tired to BD.

Last Friday I was offered a promotion at work and I took it. It was too good to pass up. We are going to continue to try, just going to stay more relaxed about it. Because of my new position if it doesn't happen for a few more months that will not be a bad thing.

Honestly I am hoping the reverse psychology thing works. I keep telling myself I am going to stay relaxed about it and if it happens it happens. But deep down I want it to happen NOW! LOL. If anything, I need to appear relaxed about it for my husbands sake. So he does not feel the pressure and it affect our BD'ing time.

Nice to hear everyone is staying positive and all the things you guys are trying. I can't wait to find out how it all works out for you!

Chat again soon!...

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone and welcome to Irish! :hi:

This is a really quick one from me as I'm just home and it's 10pm here - and I'm trying so hard to stick to 8 hours sleep at the mo!

Fingers crossed for you Irish, sounds like it could be quite stressful

ChysantheMUM - have you tried maca tablets? I got them last month and they've really helped my mood all month and I didn't have any PMS this month and very little AF cramps. Normally I'm pretty bad for 1-2 days before AF with my emotions everywhere and also pretty bad cramps for 1-2 days when AF comes. I think it's from the maca as I only started taking it last month.

Bann1126 - I'm going to try hard to stay relaxed but find it so difficult!!! I'm hoping that by planning a 3-month detox in the new year for my OH and myself that this will help spur us on the next couple of months so we don't have to do it!! xx


----------



## Irish9yo

Thanks Guys for all your words of welcome it is lovely, well took a HPT this moring and a BFN but I know it is probably too early yet - fingers crossed. Hope not giving TMI but best position is apparantly the missionary position and to keep your bum and legs elevated after BD to allow the swimmers to pool at the cervix you can do this by putting a cushion under your bum afterwards  Baby dust to all!


----------



## bann1126

I'll have to try the cushion under my bum thing this month! Thanks!...

I am feeling so crazy today ladies! Yesterday I was calm, chatting about how I am going to stay relaxed about everything this month. Yeah right! Today I have been all over the internet reading everything I can find about tips on getting pregnant. I can't focus on work. Ugh! What is wrong with me? My emotions are all over the place. I don't want to stress myself out but I can't get my mind on anything else. You know how they say teenage boys (and I'm sure many adult men) think about sex every minute of the day. Well that is how I am about getting pregnant. :wacko:

So what are the maca tablets you speak of Leeze? I need to try those! Maybe that would help? Can you start taking them at any time and how much do you take per day? I have got to look into those if you feel they have helped you.

Sorry for the ******* post. It is just one of those days that I am having a hard time controlling my emotions. Thanks for listening.

Hope you ladies are keeping your composure (unlike me LOL) and keeping that positive energy up! :flower:


----------



## Leeze

:hi:Hi everyone 

Irish - I try to keep my legs in the air after DTD but can be a bit of a balancing act! Sometimes I use the wall to lean on or even my OH can be persuaded to let me lean on him! Also, I started using softcups last month to try to keep the little swimmers in! :spermy:

Bann - I know what you mean about feeling ok one day and then being obsessed the next day! I've done that for months, but have really found the maca to help the last month or so. They're meant to help fertility, mood/concentration and to reduce stress. I definitely feel I've been more focused on work and less stressed this last month, and hardly any PMS! You can start taking them at any time of the month but stop taking once you get BFP. Also they can have slight stimulant effect so should be taken at breakfast or lunchtime and it's best to build up gradually. I started taking 2 x 500mg tablets and am now up to 5. Also you're meant to get the organic sort, and it was recommended to me to get capsules not powder as they don't taste great and to get gelatinised ones so you can digest them better.

See this link for a bit of background to maca that I think is quite interesting!

https://natural-fertility-info.com/maca

This is the brand I use, they're from a UK website though so you'd probably be better to find a US stockist: 

Sentia Organic Gelantinized Maca Capsules - 100 x 500mg
Maca (Lepidium meyenii) is a tuber-root, shaped like a radish, that is highly valued both as a food supplement and as a natural medicine. Maca helps... £7.49

xx


----------



## Irish9yo

Bann1126 I know it is not for everyone but I started acupuncutre I used to do it for my back and found it great with all the reading I have done on the internet about fertility most of the info points to it being very benifical. I knwo what you mean about trying to contain the worry and stress which is why I started to think about the things I can control and this was one of them. I found a great practicioner who specilises in fertility I had very specific problems such as thin uterin lining and poor ovulation the acupuncture helps to redirect the chi so that everything is flowing as it should and there are no blockages it has already helped with my thin lining (in conjuction with the injectibles). A big part of Chinese medicine and fertility centres around the kidneys and how they function it is worth doing some reading on it - can really affect your fertililty. She recommended that I should not get cold to stay warm especially around the stomach area I have been using a hot water bottle up to the day that I ovulate (stopping of course on that day). I find it really helps with the stress too. Sorry for the long post but I have been trying for so long now I have tried everything. Very crampy today 8DPO so could be the aul hag but I am holdign out - fingers crossed!!!


----------



## bann1126

LOL Leeze. I'm picturing myself trying to do a blanacing act. I am not too coordinated so that is why it is funny to me. Thanks for all the info on maca. I am going to read up more on it. 

Irish9yo - you are not the first person that has mentioned acupuncture to me. I looked at a couple of facilites around me and have targeted one. If this month does not work I am going to talk to my husband about trying that next month. It can get expensive and insurance does not cover it so I am really going to have to do my homework and get my husband on board.

I am doing much better today. Thank goodness! I was really feeling crazy yesterday!

I hope everyone has had a great day. It is cold and rainy in my area. Makes me want to crawl up on the couch and watch a good movie. Positive thoughts out to you ladies!

:dust:


----------



## Leeze

:haha: yes, balancing act is the right description! Gone are the days of lying tenderly in each others arms!! Now it's like, stick a cushion underneath, grab the softcups, and find the first thing to lean on! :blush:

Irish - i've been thinking about trying acupuncture too but it is quite expensive, isn't it? Are you and your OH both doing it or just you? I'm thinking if I haven't got my BFP by the New Year then this will definitely be added to my list of things to do - along with the serious detox and fitness regime!!


----------



## Leeze

btw, Irish - crampy at 8dpo sounds promising!! Keep us posted and fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Irish9yo

Howdi, just had a session today I am not covered under insurance but in Ireland it works out at &#8364;40/session, my hubbies swimmers are fine & according to the RE nothing to worry ourselves about anyway he would not be able to get his head around voluntarily lettign someone stick him with sharp needles . It is mad though I was like a pressure cooker today really tense when I went in and she looked at my tounge (I KNOW ) and said OMG you are about to blow that I had a lot of bad energy built up that had no way to escape apparantly that is very bad for your internal organs & fertility in general. I do feel tired after the session but definately calmer. I am a serial POASer hoping that I will get good news this month but the RE said it is a process and that obivously it may not work. The only thing about acupuncture is that it is not a one session fix normally takes a few and then maintenence visits as I had a MC in Nov if I fall preggers she advised me to do 12wks - if (fingers crossed) this happens then I am going to try to negociate a fixed price for the 12wks as you say it gets very expensive along with the fertility treatments we will be living in a caravan soon  Baby dust to you all will touch base tomorrow I am sure it will still be too early for any potential BFP but I hear the tests callign to me!!!!


----------



## Irish9yo

ps - thanks for all the crossed fingers )


----------



## bann1126

Irish9yo, did you test this morning???? I am terrible at holding out till right around when AF is due. I am excited and nervous for you! Lots of hugs!...

I am anxiously waiting for BD'ing time. I denied my husband last night. It would have been a waste. I didn't tell him that. :haha: I have not said anything to him about when we need to make sure we get it in, etc. Last month I kept on and on about when we HAD to BD and it was just not the right thing to do. I am going to try and be more subtle about it this time. Just a couple more days and then we can start. I think I can hold him off without him realizing why. What we have to do. :wacko:

Take care everyone. :hugs:


----------



## chysantheMUM

Lol Bann1126 :haha: me too! Woke up yesterday to OH snuggling upto me and I could feel that he had wood :winkwink: and all I could think was no, no, no its too early for that kind of business, so I got up and dressed before he started getting frisky. I didn't tell himwhat I was thinking and I felt a little guilty but I was thinking the same as you, that it would have been a waste :winkwink: Trouble is there is no guarantee that he didn't relieve himself after I left anyway, so I'm not convinced it was the right thing to do now :shrug: Ah well, like you say, its only a matter of days then he can have as much as he wants :winkwink:


----------



## Leeze

:rofl:

ChysantheMum and Bann - you're making me laugh out loud!!! Actually, I'm doing the opposite! We're doing the sperm meets egg plan this month so I'm planning to start our onslaught of :sex: tonight. My OH hasn't been feeling well the last couple of days and has got lots on at work. I started my master plan this morning when I put on my best sexy underwear and have been texting him about if ever since!!

xx


----------



## Irish9yo

Hi Bann, Yes tested this am got BFN :-(( been a bit crampy today feel like AF is coming had tiny amount of spotting too dark brown - was almost getting my hopes up for Implantation bleeding but I normally get spotting before the witch turns up so secretly holdign out hope but at the same time telling myself that this mth is out. What cycle day are you on? I know the feeling we forget sometimes about our DH's mine is being a trooper but the stress has affected him sometimes it can get a bit robotic. The only thing is that coming up to BD time the possibilities are all in front of you and it is a new cycle it is the 2WW that is the killing part of it. Will test 2moro am and see - going away on a girls wknd the 20th of Nov so if I miss this cycle I am going to have myself a big glass of nice Merlot . Hope this is your cycle - fingers crossed


----------



## Irish9yo

p.s. Sticky dust to everyone hope yee are all on track this cycle fingers crossed for yee all.


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

you girls are silly ones!! haha!!

CD 13 for me... still on highs on the CBFM...myself doing the every other day thinging too..right now....until I get a positive OPK which is perfect cause we are going into the weekend, so we dont have those darn work schedules to go by !!! yayaya for me... not so yayayaya for my husband though!! haha..I did already warned the hubby... save up your energy for this week... of course he likes to jump in the sac as much as the next guy...but I think he is starting to feel used... we never BD like this before we were married... haha (which has only been since June of this year)


----------



## Irish9yo

TTC1st they get used to being used  it is mad I said to my OH last nite I think I am out I had a some spotting and he turned to me as cool as you like and said "Oh that is a bit early isn't it - should be next wk" it is scary to think that he finally knows my cycle or indeed what a cycle is . Bit down today *BFN *this mornin and much heavier spotting but have to hold out til the last 2 c if I am definately out. Happy BD to all - I think there is a nice glass of wine with my name on it this mth :-()


----------



## future_numan

:wave:Hi Ladies..Can I join y'all. 
I am 38 yrs old and DH is almost 42 yrs old. We are trying to conceive our second. We are only on our first month. We had alot of trouble conceiving Emily and ended up using IUI + fertility drugs to have her. We are hoping to conceive au' natural this time as I have not returned to work so we lost my health insurance that covered some of the fertility treatments.


----------



## bann1126

Hi future_numan! Welcome! :flower:

Irish9yo - So sorry you have not got your BFP! I am still holding out hope for you. But if AF gets you then you definitely deserve a big glass of wine!! Or two!

ChysantheMUM - I did not even think about my OH relieving himself! LOL!! Oh well if he does. What can we do? BD is going to start tonight for us. I have not said one word about the important time for us to BD or told him he better be ready. Last night he mentioned starting tonight. I think he finally understands the importance of timing. Finally!

Leeze - I may have to take another tip from you and do some lingerie shopping! It has been a while since I have put on anything new. And the dirty texting! Good idea! Of course that would be so out of the norm for us my husband would have no idea what to think. He would probably laugh at it rather than get turned on. LOL.

ttc1st_at_40 - hope you get that positive OPK soon!

I have been crazy busy at work today. It kept my mind off everything all day thank goodness. I am going to try and stay off the internet this weekend. You guys have a wonderful weekend and enjoy your BD'ing time!!
:dust::dust:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

bann1126

your right... I never thought of what ChysantheMUM said either... what if my hubby is doing the same thing (relieving him self) that lit bugger he better not be !!! I wonder if I should try to ask him !! haha 

so as of today still a high on the CBFM, and no darn + OPK, and CD 14 for me ughhhh! I am usually super regular... (usually) and get my +OPK on CD 11,12 and a peak on the OPKs like 13,14 at the latest!!!

I did go see my OB/GYN today and talked about TTC, he gave me a script to start Clomid next month at 50 mg (said to try this for 3 months only) then I should go see a FS right away. He also gave me a script to have my hubby go get his SA. So moving in the right direction on this TTC journey... I just dont want to go the FS mostely because it is $$$$ and dont think the hubby will want us to spend that money. ugghhh just hope it happens naturally !!!

But i think Im still in the running this Cycle... gonna bd like crazy this weekend (I hope) 

wish me luck!!! and all ya girls have a nice weekend !! we are getting our first snow fall this weekend fun fun NOT !! haha


----------



## Irish9yo

Hi Girls totally bummed out BFN this am and very heavy spotting and cramping totally annoyed more than anything else. Numna always nice to have other peoples experiences and to offer support where we can - best of luck with it. Bann as always thanks for the kind words  TTC1 everyone is different but Clomid long term can affect the lining of your womb so I think your OB is right 3mths max - I know I am not a doctor but my RE (FE) was shocked that I was on it for 6mths the lining of my womb was only 3mm at OV. On the other hand in terms of ovulation it was great I had really high 21 day progestern so as long as it is monitored it can be really great.  Totally not trying to scare monger you and as I said everyone is different but it is something to bear in mind - I would totally get scanned after 3mths to make sure . Was my little scallywag's bday 2day she was 3yrs cannot believe it - princess party for her tomorrow - wishing you all a fantastic weekend - back on the injectibles next week !!!!!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone and welcome to future_numan! :hi:

Irish, I'm still holding out some hope for you this month - heavy spotting could still be IB. I've read that IB can last for 2-3 days sometimes. And if it is IB then you would still be getting BFN for a couple of days, I'd imagine? Fingers crossed for you

TTC1st - good that you've been able to start some treatment. I think sometimes this in itself can help reduce the stress/worry. My OH and I went to a Fertility Show today in London and I feel much better from talking to a few specialists and listening to a couple of lectures. I didn't really learn anything new, mainly just to hear things directly from specialists was really helpful.

Bann - the texts to my OH only worked so far! Unfortunately he still wasn't feeling too well later that day so it was a case of "the spirit is willing but the flesh is week". He's still not feeling great today so I've told him to have a lie down for a couple of hours just now to get his energy up for later!! :rofl:

ChysantheMUM - funny - re our OH's relieving themselves. I asked mine the other day because we hadn't DTD for about a week and I was wondering about whether his swimmers were fresh enough :spermy: - he said he hadn't done so the last time they were "released" was when we DTD. I was surprised he hadn't done!!! I think it's good to talk about stuff like this though. One of the specialists I heard speaking today said you should DTD 2-3 times a week and they shouldn't relieve themselves in between. My OH was ok with that - but I think this is under the understanding we stick to DTD 2-3 times a week! Sounds like a lovely idea in theory but in practice we're both really busy and often exhausted after commuting and working all day.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone! Wishing you all lots of luck and baby dust xx


----------



## Irish9yo

Hi Girls hope your wknd is going well, BFN this am but still no real AF still have a lot of dark discharge (sorry if TMI) but not so much cramping. I did the test waited the 3min there was nothing but left it on the back of the loo I did check it later this morning and there was a very a super faint line now I mean I had to hold it up to the light. Nearly sure it is an evap line but it hard not to hang on to any little hope. If I was then I woudl be worried about the heavy spotting - can't win . Happy BDing to yee all. Will check 2moro to see what the story is might use a CB digital this time to be sure will be 12 DPO - njoy the rest of the wknd!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

hi girlies hope your having a nice weekend...

so Irish... little story for you... not sure if AF showed up full force for ya or not, but&#8230;.my friend who is 4 months preg, said she did her first round of Clomid, then come the week before AF was due she got ALL AF signs, bloating cramping and then a BFN, then 2 days of spottinng and on 2nd day spotting stopped, and she tested and got her BFP!!! so long story short... is "its not over until the FAT LADY sings" !!! 

Leeze-yep I may have to start pulling some "tricks" now too.. and some lingerie may be in my very near future.. this timed bding unfortunately is getting less and less intimate, I am starting to feel bad for my new hubby (we have only been married since june) so already bding is starting to feel more like a job than us being intimate... I know there is a job to be done here..but I dont want to take all the joy out of our "making love" ya know what I mean ? 

Chrysmum..I have just recently been thinking the same thing as you... I dont know if it is just my mind playing tricks on me but I really do believe that my menstrual symptoms have increased since TTC, I have never been so crampy and moody before all this TTC

Bann-will this be your first month on Preseed? this is my first month on Conceive Plus (another brand of miracle lube) and I just love the feel of it, and the idea of in as well to help with the swimmers..also I really do love my CBFM, I soooo needed it to really learn my cycle days...p.s. hows your new promotion ?

FutureNu..so just starting out again on this TTC journey&#8230;hope its not a long one for ya&#8230;that&#8217;s nice that you were able to get some assistance with fertility treatments with your first child. Where I am.. US/Pennsylvania, virtually nothing that involves a Fertility Specilist is covered by insurance. I did get a script for Clomid from my OB/GYN but that is the extent he can go with out referring me to a FS. I will try that next month if AF gets me this month.

So now for an update on me...I finally got my peak on my CBFM yesterday&#8230; which is a few days later than what I have been the last couple months&#8230;but anyway this month I really wanted us to try to stick to the SMEP so last week I had told hubby&#8230; the &#8220;deal&#8221; we are going to do every other day then 3 days in a row. So we were doing the every other day&#8230; then since I thought Thursday evening is when I&#8217;d get my OPK, we started on Thursday the 3 days in a row deal&#8230;So plan was (thurs-Sat) so we started BD on thurs, but still not +opk, then did Friday anyway.. hoping the +opk would come Fri, but it did NOT&#8230; !! 

but now that I only hit my peak yesterday (saturday) we have to go 3 days in a row from Saturday&#8230;(which would now mean sat-mon) yikes... so in theory that would have us going every night thrs-mon... he is not a happy camper now... getting a little frustrated with me&#8230;.literally said&#8230; &#8220; I am not a machine&#8221; and I doubt he will keep to the plan cause now that would make 5 days in a row&#8230;and I really do understand this is getting to be too much for him&#8230; BUT this month I really really really wanted to be super confident we did &#8220;EVERYTHING&#8221; RIGHT&#8230;and the 3 days in a row after a positive opk was something I really wanted to be sure we did this cycle&#8230;I have to really pull some magic to make sure we BD tonight and tomorrow&#8230; wish me luck girls.


----------



## Irish9yo

Girls I am out :-( very upset today, one of my friends announced she was preggers this mornin with her 3rd don't get me wrong I am thrilled for her as I would be for anyone but I just feel robbed personally myself I am sure this will pass and I will be back to OK let's try again mode but today totally withered with the whole thing - now have to face in to sticking myself with injections for 2wks. TTC1st thanks for the words of encouragment I know that sometimes you just have to stay positive and it will happen but unfortunately not for me this month. My husband was the same this cycle he was totally stressed out and pissed off I think we just have to humour them a little  - hang in there this could be your month - sticky dust to you and to all. Hope all had a nice weekend!


----------



## Irish9yo

Girls I am in a state of shock got my BFN this morning and went off to the gym had been abstaining ran 3miles sweated it out and then went off in to the Sauan for 15min don't know what came over me but the spotting had subsided a bit so went and got a FRER did that about 20min ago a got a super faint positive - I was so down last night I had a glass of wine AGHHHHHHHHHHHHH might be pregnant totally petrified that I have done something totally stupid - sorry I know I am being totally OTT but in a total blind panic. I am in with the doctor first thing for a Beta blood test will let yee know how I get on. TTC1st you are right should never really count yourself out until the very last minute & really I should have aired on the side of caution but I was so sure! Fingers crossed for me xxx


----------



## Irish9yo

Well couldn't resist did another CB test and has come up positive 1-2wks pregnant guys I am so totally petrified anyway I know there is nothing I can do now except really look after myself and hope that everything turns out OK but just goes to show have two HCG's booked so will let you knwo how that progresses! Best of luck to everyone


----------



## Leeze

Wowee! Irish, I was just about to post some sympathy about finding out your friend in pregnant and then I saw the later post!!!! Congratulations - very exciting! Let us know how it goes at the doctors.

I'm in a great mood today as my OH and I have booked a consultation with Zita West as I've discovered she's got a centre not far from my work!! It's quite pricey but we figured it's worth seeing an expert at this stage given our ages and that we've not been able to get a referral yet via the GP. I'm also going back to my GP to try to get a referral on the NHS as I met the Medical Director from my local fertility clinic at the Fertility Show we went to at the weekend. He said we should get referred after 12 months of TTC. We're on month 11 at the mo so I figure maybe a little white lie would be ok!! We haven't quite managed to BD as much as we'd like to this month but I haven't got a positive OPK yet, am expecting this tomorrow or Wednesday - so we're definitely still in the running for this coming month

xx


----------



## Irish9yo

Thanks Leeze appreciate it, brill news about seeing the expert it is always so reassuring never told the truth really about how long we were trying little white lie won't hurt anyone if it gets you closer to your goal. One good test is the FHS test which you normally take day 3 it will tell you how fertile you are so you know if you need to push hard about seeing a RE - sorry if you already know this just thought it was useful to know - bear in mind the result can be affected by being on Clomid. Good thing is you can just go to the nurse for the test so it is not as pricey! Sitting here in totally disbeliefe


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

WOW !! Irish !!! awesome awesome news... so ok you had like 2 days? of discharge? or was it spotting ? 

see you get some girls that never have any IB or spotting or discharge, they just go straight to a bfp... but in your case...the spotting etc...I heard this does happen a lot... and a lot of girls count them self out.. too soon!!!

now what exact day is/was AF due ? 


Leeze, great news on your consult visit... betcha so looking foward to that huh ? just every month we have to give our selves hope in the next month ya know ?

like me this month I started conceive plus, and taking EPO/Flax Seed.. and doing the SMEP....so last month when AF came, I already had a plan for the next cycle... now if AF comes this cycle... I got Clomid and my hubbys SA set up for next Cycle... and so far dont have the following cycle planned out yet...but I am sure I'll come up with something hahaha!!

so off the TWW period for me... gosh this is going to be hard... my typical Luteal Phase has been 11-12 days... (still kinda on the low side, but hear over 10 days is ok) but for some reason last month was only 9-10 days.. has me a little worried to be honest...lets hope I atleast get 11 days in this cycle...


----------



## Irish9yo

TTC1st hang in there I am sure it is fine, for me I am 13DPO today CD28 was due tomorrow. I started to spotting a little day nine DPO almost black but 10DPO it was quite heavy alomost like AF there was some blood but mostly the black discharge mostly when I went to the loo - sorry if TMI but wore a panty liner that day - I have continued to have spotting even this morning but not as heavy that is why I totally counted myself out given the BFN and the spotting. Just praying now that I haven't done any damage - at the end of the day can't do anything now except live like a nun (as my doctor would say) and pray that it works out - having a MC makes you so wary but I am also thrilled!!!!! I used fertile aid and fertile CM super positive results although they do tell you not to take Fertile Aid if you are on Clomid (not sure why). Sounds like you are doing everything right it will happen for you!!!!!


----------



## bann1126

Wow, I had a lot of catching up reading to do!!

Irish - I am soooo excited for you!! Please don't be so hard on yourself! (Easier said than done, I know!) I have always heard that our little unborn babies can withstand a whole lot more than we give them credit for. One glass of wine should not do any harm. And you needed the workout to relieve the stress. Just think the stress and being upset could have affected you and your baby even more than one glass of wine and a good workout. Good luck at the doctors. Keep us posted!

Leeze - so I have never heard of a fertility show. Wonder if they have them around my area? You have given me all kinds of ideas and things to look into. Thanks.

ttc1st - Thanks for asking about my promotion! I start my new position on November 22nd. That is why I was kind of thinking we might want to wait this month out. I don't want to start a new job and then tell them I'm pregnant. But then I thought better of it. I would love to be faced with that situation! I have not tried the preseed yet. I have it, just have not tried it yet. I'm glad to hear you like the CBFM. Our plan is to invest in one next month if this month does not work out for us. And the 2WW, I wish I had some good advice for you but I don't. I think those 2 weeks are agony for us all!

So I got a positive OPK on Saturday. A day or two earlier than I was expecting. Caught me off guard actually. So we just got Saturday and Sunday in and we are going to try and get tonight in if my OH is not too tired when he gets home from work.

We had another little falling out last night. Not an argument but he was tired and I just got all upset because of the positive reading Saturday and how important it is for us to be BD'ing right now. We had a nice long talk. Come to find out he is still upset about the MC we had in June. He said he saw how much it took out of me and he is worried. He has been hiding his feelings. He is scared and does not want it to happen again. He is one that you have to drag his feelings out of him. It was nice to see him show his feelings last night. 

In the end we got last night in thank goodness! I am hoping and praying it worked this month!

Nice to catch up with everyone. Take care.

:dust::dust:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

bann... my +OPK came later than normal.. actually by like 2 days... I was expecting it on thursday pm...so I already had my hubby on the "have to do every night..since thrsday" but I never got my opk on thrs or fri.. then sat am I got the :) on the digital and was going to be out all saturday evening... so when I tried to "get him into bed" in the AM... he was adamant NO WAY!!! and I got really upset... peed on the darn stick and showed him the : ) on the digital with tears in my eyes " see this is what I have been waiting for and now you dont want to " 

he gave in and text me (keep in mind I was down stairs he was upstairs) " lets go" ends up after we BD he ended up telling me he didnt "know if he could produce" since we already did thrs and fri....that was why he was an adamant NO WAY.. 

I just told him... ok I understand that....but its worth trying at least !! I am not going to be upset if you cant "produce" so it was kinda like he didnt want to be embarassed if he couldnt "follow" through... my poor guy... Im wearing him out !!! both physically and emotionally it seems...


----------



## Irish9yo

Bann a MC can be very traumatising and we forget alomost about our DH's but they feel it too even if they don't say it I think mainly b/c they are so devastated for us and how it affects us. You will soon be in the cruel 2WW and I have all my fingers and toes crossed for both you and TTC1st. The pressure of having to perforrm on cue can be gruelling on them and I suppose they do their best but they are not getting up each morning hoping and praying for a  or a BFP they just don't process time like we do. Little update when to the nurse this morning for my Beta bloods and she did a HPT it was super faint so she was not very enthusiastic which was quite upsetting. I rang the fertility clinic and told them I had a faint positive this morning but that it came up almost immediately and was clearly visible they said to consider this a positive. I also told them about the dark discharge and they said they would only be really concerned if it was red so I am reluctantly going to accept that at the moment I am pregnant. I am feeling every twinge in my body feels like everything is magnified. Since the MC I am scared to even think this might be it - back in on Thursday for 2nd Beta's to make sure my HCG levels are rising totally petrified that they will be falling but lets wait and see. Will probably be next Monday before I get the 2nd test and that will tell a lot. In the meantime the Fertility Clinic has me booked in for the 2nd of Dec for an early scan to determine all going well that everything is progressing as it should be. Guys hang in there your OH's will come around they know how much it means to yee I am honestly praying for yee all - extra baby dust to you all.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :flower:

Sorry it's just a quick one from me as I'm not feeling too good today. I've been taking such a crazy combination of stuff this month - increased dosage of maca tablets, evening primrose oil, pregnacare vitamins and also the cough medicine like robutissun. My stomach has been totally churning the last couple of hours and I really thought I was going to be sick. It's settled down now so I'm going to go to bed soon to have some energy for what I think will be our big night tomorrow night. No positive O yet but I did have some very noticeable EWCM just a few minutes ago - so I'm feeling pretty excited about that and hoping that it means O is just around the corner.

Irish - sending you a hug :hugs: and lots of positive thoughts. I bet you're on a real emotional rollercoaster. Don't give yourself a hard time for having a drink the other night, I think as long as you didn't overdo it then it wouldn't have any impact.

Bann and TTC1st - let's hope this 2WW brings some very happy results for you at the end of it!!

xx


----------



## Leeze

just realised my status said "happy" - had to change this to "sick". This made me smile as I then thought about how amazing it would feel to be able to change it to "sick" when that lovely sought-after BFP comes and the morning sickness sets in. please let it be soon for us all!!!!! xx


----------



## Irish9yo

:dust:Leeze you poor thing you are juggling a lot of balls there:juggle: hang in there it will all be worth it. Hard to think that we get excited by EWM but alas it is true. Thanks for the well wishes I am still paranoid I took a cheapie Tesco test and it also came back positive tonight so I am now just praying that the 2nd Beta goes in the right direction. Bann I was on to the Fertility Clinic to tell them I got a positive and asked them about progestern as I had a MC she said she would consult with the doctor and get back to me. She has put me on 8wks of progestern to help with the pregnancy - don't think they do this unless there is a history of MC or your progestern is low but if you get your :bfp: it may be worth asking your Doc about. Will let yee know how I get on once I get the results of the Beta - :dust: - Baby Dust to all 

[-o&lt;


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Irish... loads of prayers and baby dust to you !!! good news on the cheapie coming back positive tonight..hope those beta tests come back with fantastic news on thursday!!!, just think positive!! that is the best thing you can do at this point ya know!! :)

Leeze-yes rest up sister, you got some Oing to be nice an energized for. Isnt it true that, that is the LAST thing on your mind when not feeling well... but we dont let ANYTHING stop us when its O time huh? 

so Bann looks like we both got our +Opks on Saturday... I think I O'd Sat night... so am counting today as 3DPO.. and AF would be due next Wed/Thrs... as I have a kinda short LP phase (typically 11/12 days (yes I know kinda on the short side...hopefully not TOO short though) I may actually have to start looking into that cause actually last month it was only 9/10 days, hoping that was a fluck cycle and it doesnt continue like that, as then I will def have a LP deficency... baby cant attached in 9 short days thats for sure) well crossing fingers for at least a 11 dayer this cycle... anyway back to my original point I was going to make which was.. so AF for me is due like Wed/Thrs typically... and I will hold off testing until Friday if AF doesnt show... what about you... when is AF due and when do you think you'll test ?


----------



## chysantheMUM

ttc1st - i'm the same as you, my last 3 luteal lengths have been 11, 12 and 10 days, as I understand it just long enough :thumbup: 

I haven't ovulated yet through, been looking at the figures for the past year and my cycle is now on average 3 days longer than it was before i began ttc, obviously the stress :dohh: I am now a fairly late ovulator, I'm on day 15 today and still no sign but the last 3 cycles I ov'd on days 18, 20 and 19 so not expecting to for a few days yet :shrug: Still made a start on the BD'ing every over day though, just in case :winkwink:

Irish 9yo - that all sounds pretty positive to me, fingers x'd for Thurs, hope your doing ok and looking after yourself, it looks like you've had a bit of a rollercoaster ride this past week :hugs: good luck, hope its good news

Leeze - sorry to hear you've not been feeling so good this week and as for the white lie to the doc, I say go for it, I've been tempted myself and we've only been ttc for 5 months :winkwink: I won't, I'll hold on a bit longer but sometimes I think whats the point of putting myself through all this every month when I don't even know for sure that our equipment is capable of pulling it off for sure :wacko: Anyway hopefully you'll get you're :bfp: this month and won't need to :flower:

Anyway good luck everyone, we've had some good positive news on this thread over the past month, lets hope this month brings lots more :happydance::happydance::dust::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies :flower:

I got my positive O this morning :happydance: and had a really positive visit to the fertility clinic where they even gave me a short acupuncture treatment because it's O day! I felt great afterwards so have signed up for acupuncture twice a month and am going to see a nutritionist next week too. We met with Zita West at the clinic (has anyone heard of her) - she's written a few books on how to improve fertility. She was really nice and very encouraging - says she thinks with a few changes to our lifestyle and nutrition that we should get that BFP again naturally within the next few months. She suggested we go back and see her in Feb if we haven't got it by then, that made me feel hopeful. Also, it's quite expensive so I'd like to not have to go back there! :haha:

ChysantheMum - great to see you on here and well done that you've made a good start on the BD-ing. Zita said to us today that we should really be doing it 3-4 times a week all the way through the month and make sure that we change our lifestyle in order to prioritise this. My OH seems to be committed to this, definitely there was a big smile on his face when he saw the benefits of making those lifestyle changes!!! (like not staying at work so late or eating a light meal in the early evening so we're not feeling too full and tired to BD later or staying up too late to do it!)

Irish - it's all sounding great still. good idea re the progesterone, I'm guessing this will help you stay positive. Remember, that little bean inside you needs you to be strong and positive right now! :thumbup:

TTC1st - I'd definitely recommend maca to try to get your cycles in order (and also helped me with stress levels)

Bann - it's funny, isn't it - that men can sometimes hold back more but underneath be just as sensitive as us? I had a bit of a row with my OH a few months ago around O time when we didn't BD because he had too much to drink. I got quite annoyed with him and said he had prioritised drinking over our baby-making and he ended up saying he felt really sad because he hadn't meant to do that but he could see why it looked like that.

So, I'm expecting to see lots more BFPs on this thread - not bad that we've had 2 already. let's be encouraged by this and then we can be bump buddies too!! :hugs:


----------



## Irish9yo

Guys sounds like you are all well on your way, TTC1st hang in there for the 2WW, Cmum I used to ovulate late too I know it can make the wait feel even longer but it will come around. Leeze great news about the FC sometimes the extra advise can be very empowering, best of luck with the BDing - have fun hopefully you will all have news in the next 3wks or so . So it is official I am pregnant I got my 1st Beat back today and it was 25.1 bit low on the averages but Doc said really doesn't mean anything until the 2nd Beata is done to ensure that it is rising sufficiently should double ever 48-72hrs should have the results on Friday - totally crapping it but also excited trying to stay positive but feeling every twinge and off to the loo every 20min just in case there is spotting or blood - it doesn't get any easier but it is so worth it. Guys just wanted to say thanks so much for all your support and words of encouragement it has really helped me. Unless you are going through it you just don't understand this is the case with all my close friends so having this forum has been a God sent really look forward to seeing all your posts. Best of luck and baby dust to you all - keep you posted on Friday on how I get on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chysantheMUM

Yay, Irish0yo, thats fantastic news :happydance: try not to worry too much about the bleeding / spotting, a friend of mine had the same during the first month but is now well into her 3rd trimester and has had a problem free pregnancy other than that. I'm so excited for you, all the best for the next 9 months and beyond :hugs:


----------



## bann1126

Hi Ladies! This has to be super quick for me. Been crazy busy today! Which is not a bad thing. I had no time to think at all!...

ttc1st - I am not exactly sure when exactly I ovulated. I got my positive Saturday early afternoon. I am thinking I probably did on Sunday. Who knows. My cycles have been 30 days but last months was 28 days. If this month is 28 days then AF is due November 22nd. I am going to start testing next Wednesday. 

Woohoo Leeze for your positive OPK!! Now get to work! LOl.

So I don't feel so positive about this month. We only got 2 days in, Saturday night and Sunday night. Got last night in but I am fairly positive that last night was too late. It only takes 1 little swimmer though so I am holding out hope.

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Irish-what fantastic news&#8230; so happy your values came back good; you must be over the moon huh ?? and keeping my fingers crossed that they double on your next results too&#8230; gosh I cant wait until I am in your shoes!!! 

And I know what you mean about the difficultly discussing all this with your friends, unless they are exactly going through this, they really do NOT understand. I have some close friends (and I am sure you guys do as well) that care about me and &#8220;ask&#8221; &#8220;hows things going&#8221; but I would torment them if I talked to them every day and tell them &#8220;well&#8230; my temp was XX this morning&#8230;I got a positive OPK or I saw CM or am worried about my CM and my LP etc etc etc. So this site actually keeps me sane so to speak&#8230; So I thank you girls too!!!

Bann &#8230; appears that FF changed my O date to Sunday now ? well this is my first month temping and I guess as soon as I had 3 days of high temps it gave me the cross bars and said I O&#8217;d on CD 15 (Saturday) but then when I put more high temps in, it adjusted my O date to now CD16 (Sunday) &#8230;. Oh well, I guess I trust FF to a certain point BUT to be honest the best I think I&#8217;ll go with is I either O&#8217;d on Sat OR Sun&#8230;.but I feel Ok because we BD on both those days &#8230; and so did you&#8230; so your right&#8230; it only takes 1 little swimmer&#8230; lets hope 1 got through !!! 

Leeze&#8230; I am really going to look into the Maca&#8230; I did start another thread in the 1st tri section asking girls who went on to get their BFP with short LP how short. it was&#8230; got a lot of responses from girls that are right around 10 days. So made me feel a little better&#8230; but I know what would make me feel EVEN better&#8230;really having more than 10 days.. haha&#8230;.so I will look into that Maca. Sounds like you had a great Fertility Consult. So was that basically to sit down and talk to a FS about TTC, and they give you advise mostly on lifestyle changes ? any tips you can share? Was it mostly nutrition and exercise tips ? and the making time for BDing etc&#8230;

CMum- I am actually opposite of you&#8230; I went back and looked at my cycles over the last year&#8230; and for a whole year my cycle days where avg 28-29 days,(now back then I wasn&#8217;t necessarily charting&#8230;so don&#8217;t know when I was Oing or what my LP was..I just kept a record of when I got my period) now for the last 7 months they are avg 25-26 days&#8230; so my cycle has actually shortened&#8230; hope they don&#8217;t go any shorter

So I am 4DPO this AM&#8230; pretty much zero symptoms, perhaps I feel a little twang in the belly area, but think its my imagination, other than that nothing&#8230;I have to be honest girls&#8230; I don&#8217;t even think I know exactly where my Ovaries are ? also my temps are up so I guess that means I did O, so that&#8217;s a good thing. But no sore boobies yet, which I normally get every cycle, but they haven&#8217;t started yet.

So a little more update on me: So as I told ya earlier, I went to see my OB/GYN last week, and he prescribed me 3 months of Clomid to start next month, but didn&#8217;t put me on any types of testing/monitoring, just to take that and have &#8220;sex&#8221;&#8230;(pretty much his exact words ) And he also gave me a script for SA for hubby, and hubby agreed to do that next week!! Which is good news he agreed to that&#8230;I thought for sure I&#8217;d have to fight him!! 

BUT I started to get a little anxious about taking the Clomid, and wanted to see for my self how my body is reacting to it&#8230; SOOOO I called my Dr back and asked him for when I start the Clomid next month if he would prescribe me blood tests again. So, so far he agreed to do the CD3 Blood FSH/LH tests again (my last set was 5 months ago and those values came back good-average) which as ya Prob know these CD3 tests give you and idea of the "quality" of your eggs. So I&#8217;ll do that on CD3 next month then I start on Clomid days 3-7 THEN I will go back and take the same FSH/LH tests again on CD10 to check what my eggs do on the Clomid (this is all called "The Clomid Challange" I had to Google it to find out more info)

anyway I am excited that I was able to talk him into these tests... I also talked him in to giving me the 21 day blood tests (which measures your progesterone...to tell if you have Ovulated, or how well you Ovulated) I pick up the scripts for this blood work today, and will actually go get 1 of these progesterone blood test done next Monday (to see what my progesterone levels are this month...to tell how good my O was without taking Clomid, then I will take them the next two months on Clomid to see how my O was on it as well)

and pretty much this is the extent that my OB/GYN can do on the fertility side of things, everything else I would have to go see a Fertility Specialist. Typically OBs don&#8217;t do scans etc, they can prescribe the Clomid and Blood work but that&#8217;s about it. And from what I understand typically the first thing a FS would do anyway, is put you on Clomid (BUT they monitor you more closely with scans and blood work) But I figured if I have to go to a FS at least I will have these Clomid cycles already under my belt with some Blood results for them to look at? &#8230;.and doing this with my Regular Dr is exempting me of having to pay the HIGH HIGH price of FS to prescribe the exact same Clomid and Tests. 

Because to be honest I am very scared that my hubby just wont go to a FS at all... for a few reason&#8230; first I know it is SUPER SUPER expensive... and to me you can not put a price on a family...I would pay the money...but dont think he will... Also I don&#8217;t think he would be on board with IVF/IUI if that is our last alternative..&#8230; as it is all too artificial for him&#8230;he thinks it should happen naturally and also on the Religious end of things as well. Hey I am as religious as they get.. but he is a hard core Catholic&#8230; and me I am Episcopalian but Catholics, they are against IVF/IUIs (hey Episcopalians as a whole may be as well&#8230; but not this one hahaha) As I am sure you Prob already know for the Religious side of thing they are saying that it is taking God out of the whole conceiving equation. And I am not sure where your girls opinion is on all that, and I do respect everyones opinions&#8230;..But my thoughts are opposite, I really do feel that God gave us science and talented Drs to help where our bodies need it..ANYWAY&#8230;.dont want to go too far down that road&#8230; that&#8217;s probably room for a whole different thread huh ?? haha So very long story short, I hope and pray hard every single night that this all happens for us naturally (well naturally with some Clomid would be fine as well) .

Sorry for the SUPER LONG post girls&#8230; I am a super quick typer, and hammered this all out in 5 minutes, so it didn&#8217;t seem so long when I started&#8230; anyway feel free to ignore me at any time !!! haha 

HAVE a great day, and talk to ya ladies later.


----------



## Leeze

Oh no, I just wrote a really long post and then lost it just as I wanted to submit it!!! AGGGGHHHH

This will need to be a quicker version as my OH is due home any minute and we got another positive on the OPK today! So, sorry if any of this seems abrupt - it is very rushed!

Irish - great news re the BFP and doctor confirming this!! :happydance: Happy happy times.

TTC1st - I read on one of the other threads that Vit B is meant to be good to help make the LP longer

Re the fertility consultation yesterday, here's the main points:

- sleep 8 hours a night
- exercise regularly 3-4 times a week 30-60 mins
- eat lots of fruit and veg
- don't eat late in the evening (we do a lot)
- BD 3-4 times every week
- try to relax more, she gave me a relaxation CD to listen to every day for 20 mins
- see the doctor about a referral for a day 21 progesterone test
- see the doctor about getting a vitamin D test as that's meant to be a common deficiency
- see if I can get the doctor to refer me to the local fertility unit at the hospital to do a test on my ovarian reserves
- drink minimal alcohol - no more than 3 units a day and in total no more than 5-6 units for me and 8-10 for him - per week
- see how I can reduce stress at work too
- go for acupuncture twice a month (just before O and just after)

I'm going to post this quickly now to make sure I don't lose it!!!


----------



## Leeze

I just remembered, she also said drink 2 litres of water every day

and we're both going to see a nutritionist (individually) to see what other changes we can make to our diets and to get an individual plan

she was really reassuring and said it was positive I got pregnant (even though had m/c) and said that 11 months TTC wasn't that long. So it did make me feel a lot better about things xx


----------



## Leeze

Also - I got this free ebook from the fertility show I went to on Saturday. I haven't really had time to look at but thought I would share it with you guys (then if one of you says it's good it might encourage me to read it!). I've read so much over the last 10 months about TTC and how to improve it - I don't feel i've got the stamina to do it today! Mind you my OH goes away next week with work so I'll probably have lots of time then!! 

https://www.naturalfertilityexpert.co.../nfg-ebook.pdf

xx


----------



## bann1126

ttc1st - that is good info about what the OBGYN can do. I did not know about all the blood tests. I am seeing a new OBGYN next Wednesday and there is a fertility specialist in her practice. I am hoping she will give me more insight on what we can do vs. what they can do to help us. I prefer the natural way myself but if it comes down to it we will consider IVF/IUI. LOL about your religious comments and it being a topic for another thread. I work with a guy who is Catholic. Him and his wife tried to have a baby for years. She had a lot of complications. Deep down he wanted to try IVF/IUI but would not because of his religion. He just said that as much as he wanted to it would be frowned upon by his family and his church family so they ended up adopting. I personally agree that God is in charge regardless of how conception takes place. 

Leeze - yay for another positive OPK!

I am on pins and needles. Can wait to POAS!! The 2WW is brutal!

Take care ladies! :hug:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

THANKS for the list of tips Leeze, very informative tips to keep in mind. I eat too late I can tell ya that, I need to exercise a little more, we only bd like crazy during O week, other that that its 1, or 2 max times a week, my last years physical told me I was low on vit D so I had to take supplements...for 8 weeks..thought it was really wierd... whole big blood test, and it came back with your vit D is a little low, everything else was ok..hmm weird..said apparently that is a new found theory in peoples health is to make sure to test for VitD...I hadnt heard of it before. 

Also Good Job on the +OPK again.. then you will be joining Leeze & I in the TWW... FUN TIMES.. NOT !! haha hate the TWW period..

Bann...ya if (and thats a really big IF) hubby agreeds to IVF/IUI, it will be a sure thing that we do not tell his parents. First of all I dont think it is any of their business...and his whole family is so Old School, they would be so terribly judgemental of all it. So nope NOT tellin them.

Cmum looks like your up next for your +OPK, then you will jion me, leez and Bann in the TWW period..

Irish...can ya tell I am already counting you "off the market" for any further TWW periods HAHA.. good luck cant wait to hear your news from your Friday Tests..


----------



## Irish9yo

Howdi Girls my Goodness you have all been super busy the 2WW can be such a stressful time I am sending yee all positive vibes. I on the other hand am going nuts my 1st test results went to the local pathology office but the ones I did on Wednesday went to another district so now have to wait till Monday for the results - Aghhhhhhhhhhh!!!! 

Leeze brill news about the tests I would definately push for some kind of monitoring it is both reassuring and allows you to change direction if needs be. 

TTC1st I think the only thing you can do is cross that bridge when it comes to it no matter how good your man is they just cannot understand the drive for a woman who wants to have a baby, I am sure that if it comes right down to it he will support you. 

Bann & all hang in there I have all my fingers crossed for yee I have a positive feeling! 

Just as a side-line told my boss today that I was pregnant I know it is super early but they wanted me to do a customer visit on the 24th - 26th of this month which involves flying - I spoke to the speciliast they said that there was no conclusive evidence of any harm being caused by short-hall flights but they would support me so I told them I can't fly until the next trimester (fingers crossed all goes well) at least - well she was not happy!!!! Bascially she said how am I going to do my job if I can't travel - I was a bit upset with her reaction. Anyhoo I just said calmly that it was only one trip that I had to do before Chrimbo and that I would be able to travel (all going well) after Christmas. Guys I am just not taking the risk - my husband was strongly against me saying this to them but I made a call and did it anyway. After everything we have been through I would never forgive myself if anything happened while flying at this early stage. Will post on Monday to let yee know how I get on  - Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## bann1126

I would have done the same thing Irish! I would not take ANY chances on anything possibly happening!!! Sorry to hear you got no support from your boss. If yours is anything like mine they live and die for their job. My job does NOT come before my family! I feel very strongly about that! And having to wait till Monday regarding your test results... Ugh!... you are now somewhat part of the 2WW. Haha. Just a little bit shorter.

Well ladies as every weekend I am going to try and keep myself busy and off the internet. I hope you all have a wonderful and relaxing weekend!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## bann1126

Irish - by the way, my haha about your wait is not a haha funny but a haha how ironic that you are again in the waiting game along with us. I did not want you to think I was being a smarty pants. I re-read my post after submitting it and it did not come across the way I meant it. Oops...


----------



## Leeze

Irish - I think it's a good idea to not fly in the first trimester if you can help it. Also, you'd only worry about it if you did. I don't think it's a bad idea to tell your boss early on, it does help them to know you're not just being awkward!!! :haha:

BTW - this 2WW feels way too long already. I'm not sure how I'm going to get through this one! Also, my OH is flying to Chicago tomorrow for 5 days and then I'm going to visit my parents next weekend so I won't see him for a week! We just worked out that's the longest time we haven't been together. 

AGGGHHH - where's my crystal ball? I think if I could find out somehow when I would get my BFP and even if I knew it was in 6 months but it was definitely going to happen then I'd be ok. It's the waiting and the not knowing that is so difficult. And, not being able to do anything at this stage to help things along. I gave my OH a big guilt trip last night because he had 3glasses of wine. Really, that's nothing, is it? I've pretty much given up drink (except when AF comes) and am starting to feel like I've become a bit of a killjoy! We're going away for a long weekend soon with some of his friends and already I've been asking him if he plans to drink a lot that weekend - and stressing how important I think it is that we both stay as healthy as possible and prioritise our baby-making. Sometimes even when I hear my voice out loud, I think "Am I really saying that? Is this actually me?" :growlmad:

As for the IVF/IUI debate - I don't see any harm in it especially given we might need a helping hand when we get to over 35. If we weren't intended to have babies at this age then we'd get the menopause at 35!! It's easy for me to say though, my family are pretty open-minded (and so is my OH's family) so we're lucky in that we wouldn't get any pressure from our families if we were to go down the medical route. I'm still hoping we'll conceive naturally though, but it's good to know there's alternatives available if it doesn't happen x


----------



## bann1126

I feel what you are feeling Leeze. I hope there is a little comfort in knowing you are not alone. Our friends are getting together tonight cooking out, drinking, watching some big fight that the guys are all into. I stayed home. I just did not feel like being around everyone. All of them drinking and all happy. And I know they will ask questions. I just don't feel like dealing with it or being around everyone and pretending everything is perfect and wonderful. I have pulled away from our friends lately. I know my husband will have too many drinks tonight, he will be out way too late. But we have to let them have their fun or else that is just going to be a whole other argument/issue. LOL at your comment about hearing yourself and wondering if that is really you. I feel like an old maid at times! A whole lot lately actually!

And the crystal ball thing, if you find one will you please look into it for me also?! Just the not knowing if/when is so hard!

I have had an extra emotional day today for some reason. Usually I am pretty good at keeping myself busy. But today I have noticed every little twinge in my stomach and wondered if we could be pregnant. It is all I have thought about today. I have noticed every little thing going on with my body. And it is driving me insane!!!

I can't stand being away from my husband for a day much less a week! I hope this week flies by for you!! Rent some good movies you have been wanting to see or schedule dinner with a friend you have not seen in a while. Try and stay busy and hopefully it will be a speedy one for you.

Take care ladies! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.

:dust: :dust:


----------



## chysantheMUM

Well still not had a positive on the opk yet and on day 20 but we've bd'd every other day so I reckon we got it covered ;)

Regarding the drink thing, when I began TTC I started out by abstaining completely and feeling like a killjoy too but I now don't bother. The main reasons being 

1. I don't drink much anyway (between 4 - 6 units on a saturday night out) and the current guidelines say its ok to drink upto 4 units when pregnant 
2. all around me people were drinking far more than me and getting pregnant (including a close friend of mine, who was so drunk she was barely standing up, just a week before finding out she was pregnant)
3. this whole TTC is taking much longer than I anticipated and I decided there was no point depriving myself for something which might never happen

btw interesting alcohol related observation (TMI sorry) - since TTC I have developed a problem with vaginal dryness, so we have had to start using concieve plus, not to help with conception but because without it sex had become painful for both of us. However, I know concieve plus is supposed to help the swimmers reach there destination but I would rather not use it. Anyway last night I had a few drinks and at the end of the night we DTD. My OH reached for the concieve plus but I stopped him and said I don't feel like we need it because I was just generally feeling so much more relaxed (more like my normal self) and I was right we didn't. So whilst I'm not suggesting that we should all be getting tipsy before BD'ing, I am saying that it just confirmed what I was already starting to suspect about TTC making our lovemaking a tense and anxious situation :(

Anyway my thoughts on the topic of IVF, I also don't see any harm in it, if thats what you want but I personally won't be going down that route. We have discussed it and OH has said he wouldn't want me to do it either, not because of religion because neither of us believe in God. But I had a friend who tried it and it made her so ill and didn't even work for her, so I'm just not prepared to put myself through it. It either happens naturally for us or it doesn't happen at all and I'm prepared to accept that but then I realise that as I have already had a child, its easy for me to say :)


----------



## chysantheMUM

I am going to assume that I have ov'd in the past 2 -3 days. On day 18 and 19 I had a medium line on the opk and today day 20 that line is fainter, so I'm going to assume that its been and gone undetected. So roll on the next 12 days ;) I think I will probably test on the 25th :)


----------



## Leeze

Thanks Bann and ChysantheMUM for your posts. You made me feel a whole lot better. 

Bann - I've started saying no to lots of things recently because I know everyone there will be getting really drunk. It's definitely making me feel a bit boring, but on the other hand if I go I end up feeling quite uptight and not really enjoying myself. I've started meeting friends after work for a meal or a couple of drinks and then just not drinking alcohol but it feeling ok because it's not been a Friday or Saturday where everyone is really going for it. Strangely, alcohol has started to lose it's appeal for me and that's funny because I'm normally really sociable and it has been a big part of my life for many years. But since TTC I'd rather stay home and watch a good film with a nice mug of hot chocolate!! :coffee:

ChysantheMUM - I understand your point about having 3 or 4 drinks and I will occasionally do that if it's a special occasion or if it's in the first 10-14 days of my cycle. Once I'm in the 2WW I prefer not to drink at all. I think it's because after my m/c in June I read that even a small amount of alcohol can contribute to a m/c. Even if my m/c had nothing to do with the alcohol I drank that time (which was 2 evenings of about 3-4 drinks each on about 10dpo and 12dpo), then at least if it happens again then I won't have to worry about whether I did anything to contribute towards it. 

Also ChysantheMUM - do you do the OPKs once a day or twice a day? I've read that your LH surge can last for less than 24 hours so unless you test twice a day you might not get a really positive line

So, that's a few of us in the 2WW. Let's hope for some BFPs this month!! xx


----------



## Leeze

What I also meant to say was, that I agree ChysantheMUM that alcohol can help when DTD! I've noticed that sometimes I can be really self-conscious about it whereas in the past when drinking I would be able to let myself go a bit more! Also, I don't always feel quite so ready!! x


----------



## chysantheMUM

Hi Leeze
I've only been testing for ovulation once a day, I'd read somewhere too that by only doing it once a day, its possible to miss the surge but I only had enough sticks left to do it the once, so had to take a chance. Anyway I don't think it matters much this time because like I say we've managed to do DTD every other day since day 12 and its unlikely I ov'd before then, so I reckon we've actually done better this month, than in previous months ;) 

BTW completely understand where you're coming from on the alcohol thing and tbh I am more cautious during the TWW than i am during the first 2 wks of my cycle, much to the annoyance of one of my friends in particular, who seems to have a problem with me ordering a soft drink on a night out, especially when my reason is based on there being a 'chance' that I'm pregnant rather than an actual positive result. They actually suggested I was 'being ridulous'!!! Lol :) To some extent I do agree with them, but I also believe in doing what feels right for me and if I actually feel as though I might be pregnant (even though month after month, those feelings are proved to be wrong ;) then its very unlikely that having a drink would even be an enjoyable experience anyway because of the anxiety it would cause. 

Thats why its so good to have you guys to talk to, I know you understand me :)


----------



## Leeze

I'm with you there! I dunno what I'd do without you guys!! :hugs:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Irish- gosh damn shame you had to wait ALL weekend to get those test results&#8230;you prob were jumpin out of your skin huh? Well I am hoping they come back good for ya&#8230; make sure ya let us know ASAP. Also quick question about the flying ? I didn&#8217;t really think that affected a fetus at all ? I fly all the time, as I take frequent trips to visit family and friends&#8230; i.e this weekend I was in Boston for a party, and in 3 weeks I fly to Florida for a Christmas visit with Family, and already have plans to go on a mini vacation with my sister in Feb, and I never had a second thought about &#8220;if I was pregnant&#8221;&#8230;. I had always thought the only concern would be if you fly late in a pregnancy that perhaps you may go into labor in the air, which wouldn&#8217;t be good of course&#8230; but didn&#8217;t hear about any restrictions medically for early pregnancy?? Please let me know&#8230;

Bann.. good luck with the new OB for next week, hopefully they will be able to give ya some advise, keep us posted. Not sure if your state/insurance is the same as here in Pennsylvania&#8230;but yep my OB can only do so much&#8230; the rest is in the hands of a FS, and my state doesn&#8217;t cover ANYTHING related to Fertility. But my friend lives in Massachusetts and that state covers EVERYTHING!!! There is co-pay..of course but the State covers IVF/IUI and all of the expensive medications that go along with it&#8230;.kinda is so unfair. Also hows your TWW going&#8230; got any good symptoms ? 

Leeze&#8230; forgot to mention I tried to click on your ebook, but the link wasn&#8217;t working. And Gosh that is along time to be away from your hubby&#8230;torture!!! As for alcohol&#8230;My husband actually sells beer for a living&#8230; how ya like that one??&#8230; Yep he is a sales manager for a Popular Beer brand, so his typical day is going in an out of bars all day, and nights and weekends he has events he has to host. Not to mention he loves his red wine and martinis almost every night when he comes home from work. No alcoholic by any means, but just really enjoys his beverages. I have not approached the subject yet of his drinking&#8230;and honestly I think he would flip out on me. He is right on board with TTC and is cooperating with the stringent BDing regime the last few months, and even agree to go get a SA, but I know at this time I can not place any more demands on him, or he would not respond well to it at all. Not saying that I would love to mention to him ummm you need to cut back on your drinking, I just know at this time it would not go over well with him at all, and I don&#8217;t want him to start resenting this TTC mission we are on. 

CMum&#8230;I actually use the CBFM and OPKs soooo I kinda know when I was surging because the CBFM picks up estrogen first then also goes on to the LH&#8230; but this was my very first month that my OPK went positive in the morning rather than the evening&#8230; I used the smiley face ones&#8230;so theres no guess work as with the ones you have to read the lines&#8230;they are more expensive than the other internet ones though, but I cant use the ones where you have to read the lines yourself. But as you said you saw your shift to an almost positive and BD every other day, so you should be covered&#8230; fingers crossed in your TWW.

About the drinking&#8230; I already explained my hubbys side, but as for me, I only am an occasionally drinker&#8230; I did go away for a party for a close friend this weekend&#8230; and EVERYONE was drinking&#8230;heavy. I only had 2 drinks total for the night. And it was like a 12 hour long party. It was really hard to not drink more&#8230; I do not ever give in to &#8220;peer pressure&#8221; so to speak, but a lot of people were like &#8220;what are you drinking is that WATER&#8221; !!! Like it was drinking gasoline or something!! And your right&#8230; so many people have so many different opinions on the drinking while trying to conceive&#8230; as you said Bann you had a MC (which I am so sorry you had to go through that) and you want to play it safe as to not take 1 chance for anything harming your conceiving, and then you have me who had a few drinks during the TWW, who doesn&#8217;t know any better, to the girl at the party (I was just at) who was 13 weeks pregnant telling me the week she conceived she was at an all inclusive vacation and she drank heavily for 2 weeks straight and the day she got home she took a HPT and had a BFP!! So I guess me personally I have no plans on getting totally wasted any time soon regardless of what part of my cycle I am in, but I am ok with an occasional drink &#8220;here and there&#8221;.

So girls my weeks line up is&#8230;tomorrow is my progesterone blood test to see how well my O was this month&#8230;results should be back a few days later, then hoping hubby goes to get his SA this week, and if AF doesn&#8217;t come I will test on Saturday. (although my tickers shows testing in 3 days&#8230; that&#8217;s too early, I O&#8217;d late this cycle&#8230;so I am holding out til Saturday) 

Cmum your testing on the 25th&#8230; bann and leeze what are your test dates?


----------



## bann1126

Hi ladies. So my husband came home earlier than I expected him to Saturday night. He was out late but not nearly as late as I was expecting. It was a nice surprise. He did not have much to drink either. I underestimate him and I need to stop. He is thinking about TTC and his part also. He is just not as open as I am about it.

So I am going to do a test Wednesday morning since I am seeing a doctor that day. It is a little too early but I want to do it that morning anyway. Then I plan on testing again Saturday morning and each morning after that until AF comes.

I don't have a single symptom as of right now. Over the weekend I kept feeling my stomach tighten up and twinges, some light cramping here and there. Which made me wonder. But more than likely it had to do with us going out to lunch Saturday and completely stuffing ourselves like we have not eaten in months. :munch:

Good luck with your tests ttc1st! I hope the results are very positive! 

chysantheMUM - sounds like you got this month covered. Good for you guys! We can't always count on the OPK so you did the best possible thing by BD'ing every other day! My boss saw her OBGYN last week and apparently my boss told her doctor about me and my husband trying unsuccessfully. The OBGYN told her that we need to be having lots and lots of sex. Which is much easier said than done! But she also said what I think one or two of you mentioned about doing it 3-4 times a week. I just can't keep up with that! Don't get me wrong, I love being intimate with my husband. But that is a bit much for me. Especially with our work schedule. :shrug:

Irish - did you get your results? I hope all is well!

Leeze - hope this week flies by!!

This waiting is killing me! Ugh!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Irish9yo

Howdi Guys, so excited for yee I know the 2WW can be excruiating but your day will come. Believe it or not I still don't have my results they were not sent until Friday so it will be tomorrow earliest before I know the score Aghhhhhhhhhhh. 

TTC1st re the flying to be honest there is no hard facts about any ill effects from short hall flights. There is some increased risk when doign long haul flights due to altitude and exposure to radiation eg. for Air Hostesses. I think my main concern is more to do with the type of travelling I do I am an A/C Mgr. and I have at least 4-6 flights in 3days plus all the dragging and pulling and stress of hanging around in airports for hours etc.... As I already miscarried in Nov I think I am just being cautious and my OBGYN said he would avoid it if possible. I certainly think you should follow your intuition and if you feel OK about it then I would not worry. Really sorry if I scare mongered you for the most accurate info I would ask your Dr. what they think - I flew extensively on my first pregnancy without any worry at all. 

Guys re the hubbies and drink I really would not worry if they have no issues with their sperm. I know they don't suffer like we do but it is stressful for them too  Of about 200,000 sperms only about 200 actually make it to the fallopian tubes to actually meet the egg and these are only the strongest swimmers. My husband always has a few glasses of wine and not a bother on him 

Girls keep us posted on the testing, I will let you know how I get on tomorrow. You might think this is daft but my Acupuncturist said that you should send smiles to your uteris breath in deeply and smile with conviction and send positive forces to your womb. Apparantly this is key in Chinese fertility meditation and well being - I have being doing it and funnily enought it does make me feel better.

xx Best of luck girls I have everything crossed for yee - will be watching out for the updates.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Irish, you sound really calm waiting for your tests - I'd be going crazy, I reckon. You must have some good strength going on!!

At the session I had last week with the fertility specialist she gave me a mini acupuncture session because it was day 14 on my cycle and I got a positive OPK. It felt really good in the main, although sometimes a bit sore! She also gave me a relaxation/visualisation CD and you have to imagine growing strong eggs, then imagine them being fertilised and your uterus growing strong and then the eggs implanting etc. It also felt strange at first but then I got quite into it!!!

Bann - sounds like you got a good one there, funny how they surprise us sometimes! I've got a Doctors appointment next week too, I want to see if he'll refer me for more tests if possible. Good luck with your appointment! I was told to BD 3-4 times weekly too, we're going to try our best to do this next month when my OH comes back from his trip. We're thinking we'll need to re-think some parts of our lifestyle to be able to do it, like if we start eating our evening meal at around 5 or 6pm at work - then when we get together later in the evening we can hopefully have the strength to BD around 9 or 10. Often we eat around 8.30 or 9 and then feel too full to get it on for the rest of the evening. Or we're trying to have a quickie around 11 or 12 and clock-watching, worrying about having to get up for work the next day!!

TTC1st - sorry the ebook link didn't work. If you IM me your email address I'll email it to you if you like. I think you're probably right about the whole alcohol thing, and my OH had his SA and it came back fine. I think, to be honest, I'm jealous that he can relax and have a few drinks and I've just become pretty uptight about it. In fact, when we got our BFP in June we were both drinking a lot more than we do now. I'm just like a woman possessed nowadays, after the m/c

ChysantheMUM - sounds like you did really well with the BD-ing, let's hope you catch that eggy this month!

My AF is due on 25th but I'll probably start testing from next Monday which will be 22nd. 

Good luck and lots of baby dust everyone xx


----------



## Irish9yo

Howdi Guys,
Leeze  might seem like I was calm but was going out of my mind having mini bouts of hysterical crying and then reminding myself that it is not potentially good for my bean. I think you are right to push for as many tests as you can that way you are fully informed and perfectly poised for what steps you need to take (hopefully none required). So you start testing on the 22nd hopefully this will be your month

Bann - Meant to say totally got your post I didn't think anything bad about it at all but I thought it was lovely that you came back to make sure I didn't take offence . That was great news about your husband coming home early, so you are starting to test tomorrow best of luck keep us posted xxxx.

Cmum hope that all is well you are on your 2WW have you decieded when you are going to start testing?

TTc1st, Best of luck with the testing on Saturday again I have all my fingers crossed for you and all the girls.

Well I finally got my results this morning I went from 25.1 to 106 - Hurray it is rising well so I am absolutly thrilled had a little cry before posting this. I am almost scared to feel good I know it is nuts but so wary!!!!!!!! Girls enough about me now!!! I will keep an eye on the posts to see how you are all progressing I really am sending out loads of sticky baby dust to you all I am proof that it can happen even when you think it is all over!! xxxx


----------



## Leeze

That's great news, Irish! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy with amazing times ahead!! x


----------



## Irish9yo

Early scan next Thursday to make sure all is well will check in after this to see how you are all doing and to let you know that all is well xxxxxxxx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

bann... very endearing your hubby came home a decent hour... see your right...they may not "talk" about it as much as we girls like to...but ya can tell he is thinking bout your joint TTC venture... good luck with your new OB tomorrow...

leeze... i may have to try one of those relazation cds gosh... when I have free time, I am just on the internet... googling ttc stuff... at some point I have to change what I do in my free time haha!! all this TTC reading is a little obsessive to say the least haha.

AND IRISH!!! golly congrats to you and your OH !!!! time to change your little avatar thingy huh!~!! well I so hope ya lots of love and bunch of prayers and a heap of baby dust that your little bean sticks on tight and your tests all come back good... SOOO SOOO happy for you... please keep us posted as you move on.


----------



## bann1126

Sooooooo, because I have a doctors appointment today I went ahead and did a test this morning. There was a super super super faint positive line. I am FREAKING out! I don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me, if it is all in my head. It was really faint but there was something there. I got my husband out of bed to look and he said there was something there but he doesn't believe it because it is sooooo faint. So I am going to ask the doctor if they will do a blood test today. I have heard that most doctors will not do them anymore. Not sure why or if that is true but I'm going to ask! I'll keep you posted!...


----------



## chysantheMUM

OMG Bann Im so excited for you :) I know it was only a super faint line but I can't help thinking that any line at all, is a line and therefore a positive. I hope it is and I hope your doc does a test. Let us know how you get on and heres hoping its right ;) Fingers x'd


----------



## bann1126

Thanks chysantheMUM! They did a blood test and I will find out the results tomorrow afternoon. They first did a urine test and they told me that there was nothing at first then after a minute or so there was a faint line and then it all of a sudden went away. Two nurses saw it and said they have never seen anything like it before. The doctor could not explain it either. The more I read online the more I think the test this morning was an evap line. The directions say results in 3-5 minutes and there was a super super faint line during that time but it was a grayish color, not pink at all. So apparently it could have been an evap line. Man talk about going through so many emotions today! It is still early so I need to calm down and just let time tell. Easier said than done though! My heart has been racing all day! :wacko:

I hope everyone is holding up well during their 2WW! 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Irish9yo

OMG Bann that is mad but remember the same thing happened to me a super super faint line the first day my hubby could not even see it. Did you try a digital test that might give you a quick result the clear blue digital is 25miu which is quite sensitive. On total tender hooks for you keep us posted on your results tomorrow. I know that you must be going nuts, I will say a prayer for you tonight hang in there!!!!!!!! xx p.s.


----------



## Leeze

OOOOHH Bann - this sounds exciting! Keeping everything crossed for you. I'm starting to feel like this is quite a lucky thread!!! xx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

wow Bann!!! what a rollercoaster for ya yesterday huh? fingers crossed ya get some good results today...how wonderful!!!

and Leeze Im with you, this may be a lucky thread... 

OK so AF hasnt gotten me yet. Seems my typical LP is 11 days....which isnt exactly super long to begin with, but dont know if ya guys recall but last month for some reason it dipped down to 9 days, which is too short, so had me wondering if that was gonna be something I would have to start worring about... SOOO today is 11DPO for me and the witch hasnt arrived... which is great news!!! yayaya... having some gurgling belly stuff going on... so feels like shes on her way... but I have decided I am testing tomorrow, it willl be 12DPO for me... my friend that I just went to visit in Boston over this past weekend is TTC as well, and we agreed to test tomorrow AM together... ironically we are on the exact same CD... weird huh... perhaps its a good "sign? ? wish me luck!!


----------



## bann1126

Hi ladies. I took 2 tests this morning and both were negative! :growlmad:
I am still holding out hope, or trying to. Apparently false postives are more common than I thought. I read a lot of threads yesterday of others that have gone through the same thing. And others that have had a test line show up and then go away which is not a good sign. Mainly it does not indicate anything but a negative test. Doesn't matter if the line showed up for a few seconds. (I was hoping it was a good sign yesterday.) The doctor is supposed to call me later today with the blood test results and I am bracing myself for hearing it is negative. If it is negative she is bringing me in for a full work up and might refer me to their fertility specialist. So I am looking forward to possibly meeting with a specialist.

I have my fingers crossed for you ttc1st!! Lots of baby dust to you!

When is everyone else testing? 

I have to say I have not cried at all. And I think that writing to you guys and sharing everything has really helped me out! I am a very emotional person in general so it is big that I was able to go through the emotional roller coaster yesterday and again this morning without one tear. Thanks you guys! :hugs:

Sending lots and lots of baby dust your way!

:dust:


----------



## bann1126

Blood test came back negative. :cry:


----------



## Leeze

Aw - Bann - I'm so sorry to hear that. I was keeping everything crossed for you. That feels really unfair! :growlmad: I hope you've got someone there to give you a big hug right now :hugs:

I think it's good you're getting started on tests though, maybe this will help reassure you that you're doing something positive. How many dpo are you? Is it possible it's still to early this month?

TTC1st - glad AF hasn't got you yet and I'm wishing you lots of luck and baby dust for your testing tomorrow

I'm going to visit my parents this weekend so I probably won't be on here till Monday now so I'm going to wish you all a good weekend. I suggest if AF gets anyone that you deserve to go and do something really lovely to treat yourself, either be pampered, have a lovely meal or go and buy something nice.

I'll be testing on Monday, although it will still be quite early. I can't wait any longer than that though, I'm feeling so impatient! I've no noticeable symptoms so am keeping an open mind about it xx


----------



## Irish9yo

Bann so sorry about that but at least you are moving in the right direction specialists are 100% concentrated on getting you pregnant and nothing else.

TTC1st fingers crossed for you tomorrow keep us posted.

Leeze have a great weekend and best of luck with testing on Monday.

I am off away for the wknd too so wishing you all a really nice weekend - trying not to be impatient for next Thursday - really nervous.

xx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Bann-sorry girl&#8230;great big huge hugs to you!! I am in agreement with Irish, it is great you are headed in the right direction, with a new OB and the possibility of an appt to go talk to a FS! You have to be so looking forward to that. When will the OB be bringin ya back in ? 

Irish- cant wait to hear what the doc has to say Thursday... good luck to ya!!

Leeze-how ya handling a week away from hubby ? when does he get home? and hope you have a great weekend with your parents, and fingers crossed for your Monday testing.

CMum&#8230; looks like your up next week for testing too huh? Hows your symptoms


So my blood test on Monday was to test my progesterone to see if I O&#8217;d this cycle, and my results was an 11 which means I did O. This AM I am 12DPO still no real AF so thats kinda a good sign....which means I am kinda 1 day late&#8230;but...temps dipped a bit down, and a Negative on the HPT. Just one little tiny smear of light brown(sorry if tmi) in the bathroom this am&#8230;But its only 10:30 am... really thinking AF will come by this afternoon though. If she doesnt come full force by tomorrow I will test again and if for some reason I dont get my BFP...I really am not going to let it get me down... really... 

I have that script of Clomid to take next month, (well for 3 cycles actually) and there are major success rates with that...so since I have a little plan, I think that is what got me staying positive. I am not giving up on this TTC journey just yet... I really dont want to let a BFN bring me down just yet...I have to stay positive and I keep telling myself that...it will happen, it will happen!! And girls, It will happen for ALL of us.


----------



## angelcake71

Hiya 
Im 39 and after an e/p in October..I am ready to start ttc again this month.. pretty scared though xx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

welcome Angel Cakes...

sorry about your e/p.. : ) your in good hands here... this BNB site has been a great way for me to get comfort and advise, hope it works the same for you.

Also girls I am officially out this month... my dear AF is here !! darn it!! I do have chance before Christmas though to get my BFP!! 

cant wait to hear from all you girls on how you did over the weekend.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone and welcome to angel cakes (sorry to hear about your loss)

I'm just back from my weekend and waiting for my OH to come back (I haven't seen him for a week!!). I've really missed him but actually it was also nice to do my own thing a bit!

Sorry AF got you TTC1st - hopefully next month is your lucky one!

I'm feeling very nervous about testing tomorrow - will let you know how it goes. Am trying to be open-minded about it. Not really had symptoms this month so far apart from a little tightness around where my right ovary is. Still, of course there's a big part of me that is hoping and praying it will be a BFP tomorrow but I think there's a good chance it will be BFN

Baby dust everyone xx


----------



## chysantheMUM

So much for this month being a lucky month eh girls!

TTC1st - sorry to hear that your AF came yesterday, sounds like you're managing to stay positive and you're right, IT WILL happen for all of eventually, we just got to be patient ;) Will you be starting with the clomid now then?

Irish - hope everything goes well for you at your doctors appointment on thursday, keep us posted :)

Bann - hope everythings ok with you, no doubt its been a pretty stressful week, has AF shown up yet or are you still in with a chance? Have you heard anything more about seeing a fertility specialist or further tests? 

Angelcake - Hi and welcome to our little TTC support group ;) Where abouts are you cyclewise, waiting to OV or in the TWW?

Leeze -I agree, we should be treating / pampering ourselves, not just when AF arrives but as often as possible ;) Afterall we are putting ourselves through a lot of stress and anguish on a very regular basis, we're abstaining from things like alcohol etc and continually tracking and analysing every single thing we do and it all takes it toll, so now more than ever its so important that we look after and spoil ourselves because once we have little ones to care of (and we will :)) we won't get the chance to pamper ourselves ;) Fingers x'd for your test tomorrow :)

As for me I am feeling pretty chilled out and patient about everything, perhaps because I've been very busy of late, so my minds been occupied. But I don't feel any compulsion to test at the moment. Tomorrow will be my CD28 and there was a time that I would have already done several tests by this stage but because of my recent habit of late ovulating I'm going to try to leave it until Thurs to do a test, assuming AF doesn't arrive by then of course ;)

Anyway, think I'll go and pamper myself now in an aromatic, bubbly bath, with candles and chocolates :)


----------



## Irish9yo

Angelcake, sorry bout ur loss and welcome this is a fantastic group!!

TTC1st - sorry ur out this cycle but it all comes in time

Leeze - Best of luck testing tomorrow have everything crossed for you.

CMUM - Sounds like you are chilled best of luck with the testing on Thursday

Bann - hope you are keeping well, what cycle day are you on now?

Anyway girls my news is not good been crying all weekend, started cramping quite bad on Friday and had a bit of bleed Saturday morning was going away for the night with the girls so went (obivously on the dry not a drink in site for me) I was feeling tired all day Saturday. We went for a meal at 7pm I headed back to the hotel afte that at about 10pm was wrecked. The two girls in my room fell in at 4am I woke not feeling good at all went to the loo and my PJ's were covered in blood I have been spotting dark brown/black since. I went to the maternity hop. on Sunday and they did a prelim scan the Dr. said she could see the Sac and the fetal pole but no heartbeat so I was upset but thought I might still be in with a chance. Just back now after my 2nd scan today with a radiographer on the detailed scan - she couldn't see anything except what she thought might be a bleed. She said there was a slim chance that it was a sac but at nearly 6wks this should be clearly visible. Anyway I had bloods done in case of EP so I am waiting to hear back. Totally devastated - have the fertility clinic on Thursday even though now I don't think it will show up any good news but at least I can talk to them and see what they say. 

I am wishing yee all baby dust and hoping that I don't have to have another D&C it is such an exhausting process!!!!!!!! :-( will keep you posted. Keep asking WHY ME!!!!!


----------



## chysantheMUM

Oh no Irishyo that is so sad, what a shame, wish I was there to give you a big hug, so sorry to hear this. It sounds similar to what happened to me about 12 year or so ago because I was at the same stage and I did end up having a D&C, so its very possible but lets hope not. I know its hard to do but try to remain positive and do something to spoil yourself, its especially important to look after yourself during this difficult time. xxx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

oh Irish sorry for the sad news. I am hoping as well you dont have to go through another D&C fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## bann1126

Oh goodness Irish! I am so sorry for the latest news! You are in my thoughts and prayers!!

TTC - sorry AF got you!

Leeze - good luck testing tomorrow!!

CMUM - I wish I had your strength. Good luck on Thursday!

Welcome Angelcake!

I have had a little spotting today. Usually AF comes with full force, no spotting ahead of time. But it is on its way. I feel it! Any moment now! I am looking forward to trying again in December! I have an appointmnet with my OBGYN December 9th and will discuss further options.

Lots of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## bann1126

AF came in full force about an hour after my last post. I am officially out this month.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

BFN for me today and yesterday. I think I'm probably out this month too although it's a bit early still

Irish - that sounds really difficult. I'm sending you big hugs. When I had the m/c in June I was around 5.5 weeks and they told me they couldn't normally detect a heartbeat at that stage anyway. Also I read lots at the time and was told brown/black spotting is apparently old blood and a small percentage of women get it on and off through their pregnancy. It's when it's bright red and more like AF that you need to really worry. I'm keeping everything crossed for you that it works out for you. xxx


----------



## bann1126

Sorry Leeze!!! Keeping my fingers crossed that it is still just a little earlier and you will see a positive later in the week!

Hope you are doing ok Irish! I have been thinking about you a lot! :hugs:

My new job has been keeping me super busy so I have had to keep my post short. Being busy is good, makes the time go by super fast, but it is so therapeutic writing to you guys! Hopefully once I get fully settled in I will have a few more extra mins to spare.

Take care everyone!...

:dust: :dust:


----------



## chysantheMUM

Arghh.... she got me, about an hour ago, I was actually surprised as well! Don't know why because I spent most of yesterday convinced that she was going to arrive but today was actually feeling more optimistic, then bam... when I was wasn't expecting it ;) The strange thing is I don't feel too down about it and I think all my focus this month on remaining calm and chilled has paid off because I didn't get any PMT at all, in fact I feel great at the moment, nothing like how I felt at the start of last months AF :)

How you getting on Leeze, has AF arrived yet or are you actually late now :)


----------



## Leeze

Sorry to hear AF got you, ChysantheMum - that sucks. I tested again today and got another BFN. I think I'm out this month too and AF is due tomorrow. I'm normally pretty regular so I think she'll be coming to get me tomorrow.

On a positive note I went to my Doctor yesterday and he has agreed to refer me and my OH for tests at our local fertility clinic. At first he said we hadn't really been waiting long enough and I got really upset and said it was stressing me so much and because of my age and everything it was really hard. Eventually he said to me "So you've been trying for 2 years then" - even though I'd just said to him it was a year (it's actually 11 months but I'd heard you had to wait for a year where I live to get tests done) - so I said "yes, it's been 2 years" because I figured he was telling me if I said that then he would refer me!! But I don't feel bad about it because I've heard when you're over 35 you should go for tests if you don't conceive within the first 6 months. 

xx


----------



## Leeze

Also, I went to see a nutritionist last week and she gave me lots of good tips. Apparently it's good to eat food with lots of Vitamin D in it because it's considered there's sometimes a link between a lack of Vit D and fertility problems. So I'm doing some research on this but it seems like oily fish are good for this. Also she said to eat lots of yellow and orange fruit and veg as these are good for healthy ovaries - so yellow peppers, carrots, butternut squash etc - and to eat lots of greens like sprouts, cabbage, broccoli, rocket etc. And she recommended starflower as a supplement instead of EPO, and to take EPA for the 2WW - this is what you get from fish oils. And she said to cut down on the Maca - to go from 4 a day to 2 a day. So I thought I'd share this info with you in case it's helpful! xx


----------



## Irish9yo

Hi Guys, been a weird few days - sorry to all those who ended up with AF - its just a waiting game. Well I have been in to hospital a few times and I am too early for a D&C so I will go myself naturally when my body finally realises that I am not pregnant any more. I had bloods done and they are still rising marginally (onl by 40 in 48hrs) the pregnancy is not progressign but I am not symptomatic of EP so hopefully when I go back in on Friday the number will be falling as it shold be. To be honest I am fine now I had a huge argument with my OH last night it ended up that most of our friends know through one thing and another he feels like it has turned in to a pantomime - he is going mad that I told anyone b/c I was so early. I honestly don't think that men process things the way we do he doesn't even really consider that I was pregnant at all!! He did make a valid point though that he wasn't going to do this again if I was going to get this upset, bascially he pointed out that they explained the risks etc... at the clinic and that we have to be prepared for dissapointment and that our time will eventually come but I have to be mentally prepared to do this otherwise there is no point. Anyway I think I did learn a valuable lesson I will not be telling anyone the next time (hopefully the next time is soon) and just to keep my head down and hope for the best. Not sure now when I will get my period again probably the New Year so then it will be back to the drawing board. Best of luck for those still testing and fingers crossed for the next cycle for the rest of you guys. Thanks for all the warm wishes and concerns it does really mean a lot but honestly I think now I will just put this behind me and try to concentrate on the fact that I got pregnant which is a step in the right direction. xxxxxxx


----------



## chysantheMUM

Irish9yo - thats its, you need to take the positives from this, you are capable of getting pregnant, so it will just be a matter of time until it happens again :) As for the business about telling friends, I realise this isn't quite the same as your situation but I wish I hadn't mentioned earlier in the year, (when I was quite tipsy at a party full of people;)) that we were planning on TTC because everytime I meet up with anyone now, at some stage of the conversation, they will ask 'so are you pregnant yet' which is difficult for 2 reasons, 1. I might never get pregnant, so this will get pretty tedious 2. if I do, I will have to lie for the 1st 3 months and I'm not very good at that ;)

Leeze - thats great that your GP is referring you for tests, although a little confusing that he seemed to be suggesting that you had to have been trying for 2 years, because most of the things I've read say 1 year. Slightly worrying for me really because I've only been trying for 6 months and don't want to have to wait another year and a half to be looked at. I made the mistake of telling my doc when I last went to see him for a check up in May that we were planning on TTC from June, so hopefully he didn't make a note of this ;) Anyway hope it all goes well


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Happy Thanksgiving to those US girls... 

And lets just put November behind us girls and move on to next month. That is my attempt at some Positive Vibes. 

Irish..big hugs going out to you, and you certainly are correct, guys just simply do not and can not process things as women do. I hope you recover quickly and as you said, the only positive you can get out of this is that you did get pregnant and will do so again in the future.

Leeze...gosh 2 years seems extreme doesnt it...you you are correct I heard as well after age 35 that 6 months is the max to try... but hey you got around it anyway..haha..way to go Doc!!! 

CMum... sorry AF got cha too girl!!! And my suggestion to you is next time you go see him... just say ahh we have been trying for a year... what would it hurt... if he seems confused, and says well I remember you said 6 months, just so oh no its been over a year, I would if I were your. What will it hurt to tell a little fib right ?

Hey Bann sorry for you AF visit tooo. oh well positive thoughts for all of us going forward. So that new job keeping ya busy huh so what ya think you like it ?

And hello there AngelCake you you doin hun?


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Irish - really sorry to hear that things aren't progressing for you this time. That's some great PMA you got going on there though. I think it's good to remember you got pregnant and therefore you can do it again! When I had my m/c in June I had told a few close friends (and my manager) but it was good for me because this meant I had a lot of support from them. I would have hated to go through it on my own, as I wasn't on this forum then either. My OH was great, but he was away in Amsterdam with work for the week when I was going through the m/c so that was a total bummer too. I think it's good to have some good friends around to help you through it, personally, but it's also good to be able to have some space to grieve.

ChysantheMUM - I'm similar to you in that I've told quite a lot of people now. Actually, it was a couple of months after I had the m/c that I started telling other friends so now they are all asking me whenever I see them. I've also been thinking that I don't want to tell anyone (or maybe just my closest 2 friends) next time but don't want to lie either. I was thinking I'd say something like "There's no news in that department and I'll let you know as soon as there is". But, I'm also thinking that I don't know how I'll feel when it happens and maybe I'll be so happy to be pregnant again that I won't care who I tell!!

Bann - I'd also heard that you should get referred for 6 months after 35 and that's why I first went to my doctor after about 8 months. he told me at the time that it was 18 months for my local area that you needed to wait, but when I went to the fertility show recently I met the consultant for my local clinic and he told me it was a year which is why I went back to my Doctor. I'm not sure why he wrote 2 years down, but I'm hoping this might speed the process up a bit so I don't mind!!

TTC1st - I agree a little white lie wouldn't hurt and I doubt the doctor would keep a record. I think you could always say you had initially counted the time from when you were doing OPKs and charting etc but that for a few months before that you were BDing every 2 days without using contraception so technically that time would count too. they can't ask you to prove anything! That's what I figured with my doctor, I'd told him only a couple of months back that it had been 8 months and then I told him this time it had been over a year and he didn't say any different. I'm loving your positive vibes, I think it would be nice to get a Xmas BFP!!!

So, AF has come yet for me but I got another BFN this morning so I think the nasty witch is just around the corner still. I'd really like it if I could be 2 or 3 days late and then my most fertile days next month would be at a weekend and not mid-week!!!! that's what I wish for this month, assuming there's no BFP still which I'm pretty much resigned to being the case

have a great evening everyone. lots of baby dust!! x


----------



## chysantheMUM

Hi Leeze, any developments yet? If AF still not here, I'd say its looking very promising. I realise you keep getting BFN's but that doesn't necessarily mean anything because it doesn't always pick it up straight away. Anyway, fingers x'd, we need some good news this month :) xx


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Sorry to say but AF got me with a vengeance last night. GRRRR

So I'm definitely out for this month. Having a couple of glasses of bubbly to try to cheer myself up but it's not really working! Need to start plotting now for our next cycle as it would be really lovely to get a BFP before Xmas!!! 

How's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

hi girls hope you all had a nice weekend... hey Leeze sorry AF gotcha... how are ya other girls doing... almost time to start the BDing huh? 



So my blood levels came back and my FSH was rather high this cycle 11.3 my other blood levels were normal. Doc said to go get my FSH tested again today(which I did) to see what the effect of the Clomid had on my FSH level. So the point of measuring FSH at CD3 then take the Clomid from 3-7 then retest FSH on CD10 is to see how your body is responding. Ideally my FSH should have been lower to begin with (CD3) and if it is still high (or higher) today (CD10) then it means I have rather diminished egg reserve. Obviously it doesnt mean I am infertile or anything... but its just NOT good at all. And they say that it can change from month to month... but generally when you get a high month you pretty much are considered "high".

as for the hubbys SA... apparently they are only 1/2 way done with it, SA measures a bunch of things.. and the Count and Morphology/Shape is not done yet, so have to wait for that to come back later this week, but they said his Mobility is only %34 which is considered low Normal range is 49. But his Volume is "Normal".. I am going to wait for the rest of the results to come back..but so far I am just really teary today... very unlike me...

I have been reading up on Mobility and they said that alcohol has a lot to do with it. Gosh and my hubby loves his drinks... dont get me wrong he is by noooooo means an alcoholic, but he is definately a "drinker"... loves his wine and martinis. And gosh he sells beer for a living !!!! It is really going to be sooooo difficult to try to ask him to cut back, I think it will turn him quite bitter immediately if I mention it... and make this whole TTC for him a huge burden. I am going to go look up now... some supplements to get him on to help with the spermies... then of course wait to get the rest of his results back... but the doc said with low mobility like that, that he should go see a urologist.

I am going to continue to try to stay as possitive as possible, and will certainly not give up...but just having a damn bad day with all this news ya know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish9yo

Hi Guys, 
Leeze sorry the hag got you stay positive.

TTC1st, You should definately look in to IUI if it is the motility as this cuts out a lot of swimming and they wash the sperm before the procedure which really ensures you get the best possible swimmers. I am sure you know this already but taking clomid can artifically elevate your FSH that is what the FE told me when I went to see him mine came back at 10.1 he said he would expect that to come down once off the clomid haven't had a chance to check yet.

Anyway my saga continues, last Friday went back to the maternity (believe it or not they treat the misscarriage patients in the same place as the pregnant people - total nightmare) to have another scan and bloods as they were a little concerned ended up having an internal scan - I was really tender towards my left tube so immediately she said she was quite concerned. I went back to admissions and they said that they would have to admitt me and put a rush on my bloods to rule out ectopic I was then subjected to a visual exam of the cervix (like a smear) and then an internal I cried my heart out it was terrible. They admitted me at 10.30am at 12.30 noon the bloods came back they had gone up again but minimally so not like a viable pregnancy. They said that the fact there was nothing on the scan there had to be something somewhere. In the end the Doc said that I would not have to undergo a Laparoscopy they were going to give me a shot of Methotroxide. This is like a chemo drug that stops the cells dividing and will cause a forced abortion - apparantly this drug is very toxic and you cannot be around pregnant women so they transferred me by ambulance to our Regional hospital they gave me the shot there and kept me in for observation. You can only get this drug if you are very early on, which I was. It was a total nightmare I was totally wiped out after it. Not only did I have to go through all that then they told me that under no circumstances can we start trying again for at least three months as the drug inhibits your body's ability to absorb folic acid and therefore leaves you wide upon to Neural Tube defects etc....

I really am trying to take some positives out of this but to be honest it is a bitter pill to take, I suppose I could have lost a tube and had to have surgery but come on it feels like the Universe is playing a cruel trick on me!!!!!!!! They also said that now that this has happened once that I will be more prone to EP's (not sure why). We are going to make an appointment with the RE for Jan to discuss our options but I think now we will move to IVF.

Girls I think my story is going in a different direction and this is a happy thread albeit with struggles so I will bow out for the moment and bide my time - going to let my hair down over the Chrimbo and have a few drinks and go out with my long lost friends in the end it might do me no harm. I am a bit of a control freak so now that I have no choice perhaps I will have time to breath again and relax. I wanted to say thanks again for all the support and advise you have all been stars and truely wish you all the best of luck over the next few months I am sure there will be loads of BFP's. I think my story is the exception rather than the rule and I genuinly think we were unlucky - they told us of the risks with these fertility treatments we just have to accept it and move on. 

On a funny note there is always comedy in tradegy when I was admitted to the hospital I turned to my husband before the ambulance guys came for me and I said sorry not ready to go yet have to do a national broadcast to share my story with the whole world given that nearly everyone knew everything so far. Suffice to say he is not mad at me any more just glad that this whole thing didn't turn out to be more serios as EP can be.

Girls have a fantastic Christmas and I will check in on the posts from time to time to see how you are going if by any chance you are still on (hoping you will all be preggo by then) in late Feb then I will join back in )))))))))))) xxxxxxx

Cmum, Bann


----------



## bann1126

Irish - I am sooooo sorry you have had to go through all that!!! A m/c is hard enough but to go through all that you have gone through this time. I am so sorry!! I am going to miss having you on this thread but I totally understand! Looking forward to catching up with you again in a few months. Good luck and happy holidays!

Sorry AF got everyone this time around. Glad to hear you are getting referred to the fertility specialist Leeze! I was told that when you are over 35 years old after trying for 6 months to a year you should be referred. I am working on getting referred myself. Hopefully at my December 9th visit they will agree to refer me.

TTC1st - sorry about your levels. It is really good that you are getting the blood work done, they are checking your levels and you are doing all that you can. You really are doing all that you can right now. Try to stay positive as hard as that can be. They will figure out what is going on with your body and get you in the right direction. Better now than later!! Hang in there!

I have been sick since last Wednesday. Have had the flu. Still feeling pretty bad but hopefully I am at the tail end of it. I should ovulate this Sunday or Monday or sometime right around there so I need to get to feeling better soon!!!

Take care!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

oh Irish, gosh girl, we will certainly miss you but SOOOOOO understand. Please have a nice relaxing break. and a big hug hug to you. Try to enjoy your Christmas Holiday with a bunch of nice meals and drinks, I know for me the Month of December is my busiest month of the year, with family and visiting etc.. so perhaps it will fly by for you as well?

hugs to you


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

bann hows ya feeling girl? is that flu all gone yet ? this is CD11 for me so I should be starting to O here in this weekend as well.. unless of course this Clomid I am on this cycle will delay it.. I hope not..

So Leeze and CMum... cant remember you girls using the CBFM ? if so you guys are probally starting to pee on that stick soon huh? mine usually always starts me on CD7.

So tomorrow I should get the rest of the results from my hubbys SA, hoping we dont get more bad news... and then also I should be getting more blood results back on me to see what my FSH was while on Clomid.. my CD3 tests that I got back that were high, was before I started the Clomid.. just hoping they areNT even higher... that would just be one more strike against me.. geeze...

but I do have some other news to share... 
I was calling around, to some fertility clinics in the area... just to get an idea on prices..and the PRICES were sooooo expensive... the inital consults was appx $300 then simple tests like HSG was $600 (hsg is usually the first thing FS will do... checks if you have any blockage). So I decided to check with my insurance company, to see if I had ANY coverage at all, thinking that perhaps they would atleast cover a portion of the initial consult... AND GUESS WHAT!!!!! I am shocked BUT I DO indeed have some coverage!!!!! it is considered a under my Reproductive Endocrinology Drs Network list. (I HAD NO IDEA) yayayaya!! So I have a small copay for the initial visit, then all lab work, blood work, xrays, ultra-sounds, or imaging is covered at %90 as well!!! but obviously IUI and IVF is not covered or the HIGH prices fertility drugs that go along with that... but gosh I am sooooo excited this doesnt all have to come out of pocket... I really had NO idea I had this coverage!! oh and p.s. the GREAT GREAT NEWS...!!!! I got an appoitment with a FS next Monday!!!!! yayayayaya....


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Irish - sorry to hear what a tough time you had to go through. I'm amazed by your spirit and ability to see the positives in things. I'll miss you on here, so it would definitely be great if you pop in and say hi when you feel like it! :hugs:

TTC1st - when I saw the nutritionist at the fertility clinic she recommended my OH take Biocare Male Forte tablets. She said these are great because of Vit C, selenium and Zinc. Also they aren't too expensive (not like so many of the women's ones!!). My OH is trying to have no more than 8-10 units a week, this is what the fertility clinic recommended when we both went there recently. He used to drink a lot more, probably 2-3 glasses of wine twice a week and then 4-5 pints of lager twice a week. Now it's probably about half that. That's great re your insurance covering some of the tests.

I'm going to be using the CBFM for the first time this cycle so I'll be starting that tomorrow because according to the CBFM it considers me to be a day behind because AF came in the evening. 

Bann - I hope you feel better soon, take care of yourself so you've got plenty of energy for that all important time!! :hugs:

I've started a TTC journal and have got a serious plan of action in place for this month following the advice from the fertility specialist and nutritionist. Feel free to check it out and steal any ideas/parts of the plan!!

xx


----------



## bann1126

That is awesome news ttc1st!!! And you got an appointment so quick! Yay for you! I need to call my insurance company and inquire what is/is not covered!

Leeze, I am going to check out your ttc journal when I get home! Thanks for sharing!

I am still trying to get over this flu. Ugh. Been out of it all day at work. I am doing a little better than yesterday though.

So my mother-in-law called me yesterday and just point blank asked when we are having BABIES. No baby but babies! No pressure huh. (This is my second marriage and my husband has no kids. My two kids are from my first marriage.) She does not know about the miscarriage. We did not tell anyone hardly, just our very closest friends. Both our moms are not in the best of health and we did not want to worry them. I told her we have been trying for a long time and it will happen when the time is right. She told me that I might need to go to the doctor and get "cleaned out"?! What?! I normally would have got annoyed by the conversation but I found it rather amusing. It just came out of nowhere and she was so upfront with her questions and opinions. :shrug:

Well back to work so I can get out of here on time. Hugs and baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Leeze

sorry to hear you're still not feeling too good, bann. That's actually quite sweet re your mother in law, I could imagine my OH's mum saying something similar. Having good intentions and just being really blunt! 

I'm going away for a long weekend with my OH and a bunch of his friends so will probably be a bit quiet on here for the next few days. I'm also trying to get lots of rest in to prepare for a busy week next week - O will be coming around Tues or Wed I think. Have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

bann thats funny stuff from your MIL, oh gosh I laughed out loud!! and hope by now your cold is gone.

leeze, I am hoping you like your CBFM, this is my 5th month using it.. and it is great... I use the CBFM and OPKs both... ya over kill I know but... FMU has to be used for CBFM, and since I've read numerous times that LH generally surges in afternoon/evening... I also use OPKs so I can kinda pinpoint exactly when I surge.. So basically once I hit my high (2 bars) on the CBFM, then in the evenings I start using digital smiley face OPKs And almost every month, (except 1) when I got the positive OPK in the evening, the next morning my CBFM goes up to Peak. 
CMum- how ya doing there ?

and a Hi out to Irish, if your checking in.

as for me....got the rest of my hubbys SA back, not the greatest of news at all. So it appears that his Morphology and Volume are considered "Normal", but his "sperm concentration" and Molitity are considered low. My OB/GYN who gave me the script for him to go get the SA done said he should go see a Urologist right away. And hubby said he has no prob with that. What I am going to do though is at my FS appointment on Monday is let him review the results for the SA and let us know exactly "how bad it is" then go on his advise, which I am assuming will be the same.. Urlogist... Oh and Leeze thanks for the advise on the supplement...I did try to look them up, but they look like a UK thing only... I am looking for something similar over here in the states, something called Fertilaid for Men looks to be good... again I am gonna see what the FS says on Monday.... with all this bad news I got this week, the only thing that is helping me keep my head up is the FS visit on Monday.


oh and p.s. I was all concerned the Clomid was going to "mess" with my Cycle this month, but nope it didnt. I didnt have really any side effects... I got my positive OPK last night, and my Peak on my CBFM today... so am doing the SMEP so looks like its 3 days in a row... wish me luck !!! (always good to go in to O time during weekend, so much easier to get all those days in huh)

Well Leeze sounds like you have a fun weekend ahead, and hope the rest of ya girls enjoy your weekend as well. I have my husbands work Christmas party tomorrow evening, so tonight after work going SHOPPING!!! YA for a new dress, new shoes and a new coat!!! that is defiantely something that will cheer me up... 

I'll let ya know what the FS has to say on Monday... enjoy your weekend girls




I have my husbands Christmas Party tonight,


----------



## chysantheMUM

Hi everyone, I've not had chance to get on for a while, been soooo busy with one thing and another and no doubt it'll get even more chaotic over the next few weeks. Looks like a lots been going on with you guys though over the last week or so.

Irish - not sure if you're still following the thread but my heart goes out to. The last few weeks have been so horrible for you, I hope you can put it out of mind for a while and just enjoy the xmas holidays. :hugs:

Bann - "Cleaned out" ?? If only it was that easy :winkwink: hope you're feeling better now and busy with BD'ing :winkwink:

Leeze - I hadn't thought about getting my OH on supplements, what a good idea :winkwink: I'm not sure how he'll feel about it but I'll have to go get him some :thumbup:

TTC1st - looks like you've had a lot going on recently with all the tests and stuff, sorry it hasn't necessarily been good news but at least you know what you're working with now. 

Anyway it looks as though you are all well ahead of me with the OV'ing this month, I probably won't OV till the 12th by which time you'll all be about half way through you're 2WW. BTW what is CBFM? I'm not using anything this month, I ran out of OPK's last cycle and just haven't got round to getting anymore, so it'll be guess work this month. The last 3 cycles I OV'd around days 18 - 20, so I'm going to assume that will be the case this time. I know I'm being a bit slack but to be honest, I'm losing my motivation. I have decided though that after the new year, if nothing has happened, I'm going to approach GP. Anyway, good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

TTC1st - good idea to keep doing OPKs in the evening too, although I quite like with the CBFM (Clearblue fertility monitor - ChysantheMum) that you can use the first urine of the day. It always strikes me as ironic that you're meant to drink lots of water to improve your CM then you have to hold your urine for hours when doing an afternoon OPK!! I'd heard fertilaid was good for men, I think the main things are zinc and selenium so if it's got both of them then that will help. I can understand why you would be a bit concerned re the SA results, but remember it only takes one sperm to make a baby!!! I'd suggest if you can get him to cut down on alcohol intake too. getting some advice from the FS would be good, they will probably give some good tips

We had a lovely relaxing weekend away and I managed to swim for about 40 mins each day too which I'm really pleased about. I've put a bit of weight on since TTC, I think it's because I keep thinking that I'll put on weight when I get pregnant so there's no need to try so hard to keep in shape. But it does make me feel a lot better when I exercise.

I think I'm about 5 days away from O so not too far from you, ChysantheMum. I think as long as you BD 3-4 times a week then it shouldn't matter too much about OPKs. We've been trying to DTD 3-4 times a week this month but realistically it's probably been 2-3 times a week

My OH is going away for work for the next 3 days, so tomorrow eve I'm going out to spend the night in his hotel with him. It's about 1.5 hours away from where I work so it will be ok to get there tomorrow eve, but on Tuesday I'm actually working in a different office so it's going to take me about 3 hours to get to work. I'm determined to do everything I can this month though, so will be taking a good book with me for the journey!!!

We've received our referral letter now from the local fertility clinic so I need to call them tomorrow to make our first appointment. Really exciting!! I'm feeling very relieved this process has started now and am hoping this will help me relax enough to get naturally pregnant in the meantime!!!

Lots of baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Irish9yo

chekcing in on yee - all so busy nothing changed with me too much have finally stopped bleeding although the number has not come down as quikcly as they like have to wait another 10days and then more tests but I think it is going in the right direction. Looks like now I only have to wait for one normal period and then I can start trying again but could be 4-6wks before that happens & that is if we are even brave enough to go again. Anyhoo looks like you are all progressing along - best of luck hope Santa teams up with the stork and brings you all happy healthy beans


----------



## bann1126

Hi Irish! Good to hear from you! You sound positive. Try to keep it up! Glad to hear things are moving forward for you and you will soon get to start trying again. Maybe the little break will get you motivated for trying again. I know it can be so exhausting physically and emotionally! Stay positive!...

TTC, that is positive that your OH agreed to go to the urologist. He is willing to do what he needs to do sounds like. That is nice that he is being supportive! How did your visit with the FS go?

Leeze, glad you had a nice weekend with your OH and friends! Probably just what you needed!!... I can relate to everything you said regarding putting on some extra pounds!!! I have done that myself! I used to be in the gym 4-5 times a week, very conscious about staying fit and healthy. Since we have been trying and since the m/c I have stopped going to the gym, I have been emotionally eating, and the weight comes on much quicker than it goes off! My clothes are tight and I feel self conscious about how I am looking. I have not let it get out of control but it does affect me being intimate with my husband because I am worried about how I look now. I have been using the same excuse about what is the point because hopefully I am pregnant. It's hard...

CMUM - you sound so relaxed and laid back! Which is a really good place to be! That is the best way to conceive! 

So I thought I got a positive OPK last Thursday so we BD'd Thursday, Friday and Saturday. Well yesterday afternoon just to be on the safe side I did another OPK and it was positive. No question about it, it was positive! So we are going to get back at it again tonight and tomorrow night. I have only been using the internet cheapie OPK's. We have agreed that if we don't get pregnant this month we are going to invest in a CBFM. We should have invested before now. Hopefully this month will be the month though! I am staying positive!

Positive thoughts out to all you ladies and lots and lots of baby dust!!...


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Hello there Irish, nice to hear from ya... we've missed you!!! sounds like things are going in the right directions huh? so the 4-6 weeks is a little sooner than ya thought huh? and be BRAVE... I know its easier said that done, but I am wishing you some positive vibes that you get back to where ya want to be very soon and brave enough to try again. Happy Holidays to you. 

Bann... I would highly recommend the CBFM, I have been using my for 5 months and I absolutely LOVE it, Leeze just started using one this month as well... and I think she likes hers too!!! I also use OPKs in the afternoon, as the CBFM needs to use your FMU, and since LH "usually" surges in the afternoon/evening... I also use OPKs as a back up. 

Leeze... it is soooo funny you said that about how we are suppose to drink plenty of water for CM...but on the other hand you shouldnt drink any thing and hold your pee for 3-4 hours for the OPK... I was thinking the same damn thing... so which one do we do !! haha..or how the heck are we suppose to do both !! gosh these darn TTC rules are so hard!! 

Cmum... you are so right... lots going on... and this month of December is a busy month with visiting and work and more visiting, and parties and Christmas etc etc. Hoping your laid back approach and guessing your O this month, may be the trick... sounds like your a lot more relaxed than ME!!! but some say that is when they get their BFP!!!

as for me... as you know I was allllll worried that my O would be delayed on this Clomid... and I would miss my O date since I am leaving for a trip tomorrow... but NOPE I O'd right on schedule... got my BD in the best we could and I am off my for Christmas Visit with to see my family tomorrow until the weekend, so you girls wont hear from me for a while!! try not to miss me tooooo much :)

ok so as for my FS visit yesterday!!! first of all Loved Loved my Dr... he was quite amused by all the info I already had for him... he didnt have to waste his time on me telling me what FSH is, and how to time Sex etc... I already had that all figured out.... he chuckled at me more than once.

So he said...if we are not pregnant already this month... next cycle he wants me to continue on the Clomid... said my results from my blood from this month shows that I absolutely responded great to the Clomid... (great news) and then he wants to run 2 tests on me... first one is like an HSG but is one with Saline its called a sonohysterogram,
the HSG one is with Iodine, but this one is with Saline, and they do an internal scan (I think) and flush saline through to see if your tubes are open, and if there are any fibriods etc... then the same week he wants to do a Postcoital, which is a test that me and hubby has to have sex, then 2-4 hours later I go into the office and they take a sample of my CM to see if the spermies are mixing well and penetrating. Sounds interesting huh? and from these results of these 2 tests we will take it from there.... oh and the best news yet... He is not TOO concerned of hubbys SA results... he said sure they are low, but they are THAT low... Hubby was certainly happy to hear that... he also said at this point he doesnt even think hubby has to go to urloogist yet!! nice huh? so lots of great news..some testing coming up next cycle... and hubby has agreed we can do IUI if need be... but that wouldnt be the next cycle it would probablly be the one following... YAYAYA!! HOPEFULLY I dont need all that though!!!


----------



## bann1126

Awesome news TTC!!! I am really excited to hear your OH is open to IUI, especially since you were very concerned about this. That is if it will even be needed. Hopefully it will not!!

I had a visit scheduled with my OBGYN December 9th and we were to discuss her referring me to a FS. But I had to reschedule that visit and the soonest could reschedule it for was January 19th. I was disappointed but there was nothing I could do. What is another month at this point?! 

My OH was sooo tired when he got home from work last night I did not think we were going to get it in. We pulled it out though. But I am going to let him off the hook tonight. We got it in Thurs-Sat, I got the positive OPK Sunday and we got it in last night. I feel good about our efforts this month though.

I keep reading up on how long sperm can survive and it looks like the average is 48 hours but some sites say it can be up to 5 days. What have you guys read about that? Have your FS commented at all regarding that?


----------



## chysantheMUM

HI guys

I read somewhere (can't remember where but probably on B&B somewhere :winkwink:) that it can survive upto 5 days but maybe thats only likely if everything is spot on with sperm and cm quality etc

Anyway fingers x'd girls that you pulled it off this month and managed to get yourselves some :bfp: 

I have been feeling sooo crappy for the past 2 days, really bad head cold and tbh have no energy or desire for :sex: so we haven't done anything now since saturday maybe which was CD11. I'm now on CD14 and just hoping that I have another late OV (at the end of the week :thumbup:) when I will hopefully be back to normal, because the idea of DTD with my snotty nose isn't exactly putting me in mood and I'm sure its doing nothing for my OH either :winkwink:


----------



## Leeze

:hi: hi everyone

Great to hear from Irish, hope you're doing ok - and I think you definitely deserve some pampering over Xmas. :hugs:

Cmum - sorry you're feeling crappy, hon. hope you feel better soon and get lots of energy together for BD-ing. Otherwise what about some BD-ing with no kissing!!! :haha::blush:

Bann - the FS I saw said sperm can survive up to 5 days if the environment is right. she said don't use tampons, use a mooncup instead or sanitary towels/pads, drink 2 litres of water a day, take starflower oil for days up to O and then Mor EPA from O to AF (or BFP) - also only use pre-seed if using lubricant

TTC1st - that sounds great news re the tests and what the specialist said. hopefully this will be enough to put your mind at rest and you'll feel more relaxed now and conceive naturally this month!!! Have a good time visiting your family.

I've been using the CBFM this month. I love how you can use FMU but I'm a bit worried as I'm still getting low fertility readings and normally I would get a positive OPK by now. I'm going to start using the internet cheapies again for the next few days just to be sure.

I'm going to bed now, want to have lots of energy for the important next few days!! Bye for now. Lots of baby dust xx


----------



## bann1126

Hi Ladies.

Cmum-how you feeling? Better I hope!

Leeze-did you get a positive OPK? 

TTC-I hope you are having a wonderful visit with the family!

I have felt like I have had no time for myself lately. I guess it is that time of year; holiday parties, family visits, etc. I am feeling very calm and positive. I might even wait till AF is due before testing. (Easy to say now but come next week I'm sure it will be a whole different story, LOL)

Well back to laundry and house work. Yuck! 

Lots of hugs and baby dust!


----------



## chysantheMUM

Hi, still not feeling 100% although its probably on its way now, hope so anyway. Unfortunately OH now seems to be coming down with it too :nope: which is not great because we still haven't managed to get any :sex: in yet!!! I just haven't felt like it and OH said that with me the way I was (dribbler he called me), he'd rather not :shrug: Anyway, I suspect I am highly fertile at the moment, so I guess we'll just have to see how we both feel over the next 24 hours but its starting to look like its not going to be this month for us. I suppose on the plus side it would men that I could just chill out over xmas and enjoy a few drinks but we'll see how it goes :winkwink:

Glad to see your managing to remain calm during your 2ww bann, best way to be, so keep it up and try to hold off with the testing if you can :winkwink: I know its not the same for everyone but I find the testing makes me more anxious about it :dohh:


----------



## chysantheMUM

Well looks like I spoke too soon, told OH as soon as he got in from work that I was convinced I was about to OV and he just said "well we'd better go get on on with it then" So job done :thumbup: Not very romantic but hey I guess its got to be done :winkwink: Anyway i will probably try to get another in over the weekend but as I'm not really sure when OV is for me this month (as I haven't been testing), I am going to assume I am now in the 2ww. AF is due anytime between 21st - 25th. If she doesn't show that'd be a nice xmas pressie :happydance:


----------



## Leeze

:hi: hi everyone

ChysantheMum - you made me laugh out loud then with your description of your last BDing and what your OH said! You know what, our BD-ing this week has been far from romantic. We've both been exhausted and in the end my OH took half a viagra one night so he could finish the deed off, as it were. Also, I was practically in porn star mode trying to get him excited, but feeling exhausted myself so my heart not really being in it. I think the main thing is to be happy that our OHs will do their best to oblige us when it really matters!!! :thumbup:

I still haven't got a positive O yet but did get a high reading on the CBFM today and yesterday. I started doing the internet cheapie OPKs too but haven't had anything like a line on these either. I'm now predicting Sunday to be O day, mainly because I really want it to be Sunday. I will be so happy if this is the case because then we can be a lot more relaxed about BDing and not feel like we have to do everything we can to even get a quickie in on those very important days. :haha: Also if we don't get a BFP this month then hopefully I'll go back to a 28 day cycle next month and then my O will be at the weekend again. I find it so hard trying to keep it up during the week (no pun intended!! :haha::blush:)

Bann - I know what you mean about it being a busy time of year. I'm really not in the mood for it to be Xmas at all, all I want is a BFP for Xmas!!! How amazing would it be to have a new baby by next Xmas!! I think that's great you're going to hold off on testing till AF is due. I'm not so great at doing that anymore, I normally test from about 11dpo onwards! Hope the 2WW isn't too stressful. :hugs:


----------



## chysantheMUM

What a fanastic way to think of it Leeze, that in all probablility we could all have a new born by next xmas and from then on xmas will never be the same. Kids are what make xmas special and that is certainly something to look forward to :thumbup: So here's to lots of happy family christmases ahead :happydance:
Good luck in the 2ww everyone :dust:


----------



## Leeze

I got my first peak reading on the CBFM today!! :happydance::happydance: How happy I am to see that little egg on the monitor! And how great that it's a Sunday and not a weekday!! My OH has gone round to visit his Mum for the afternoon but will be back early evening so we'll be going for it again later. We had a very successful BD yesterday as well so hopefully there might still be some swimmers there waiting for that egg!

Because my O has been late this cycle I'm thinking this will mean that my AF will now be due later, so probably around 26 Dec. I want a Xmas BFP!!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## seaview24

hi im sue im old at 43 already have kids youngest is 4 yrs old.lost baby last yr had mc march this yr .go to keep try though my periods area all over place again .sue.


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies, pretty quiet here the last couple days! Hope everyone is ok

Welcome Sue, sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: Hopefully you'll get lots of support on here

I'm feeling exhausted today, it's been hard work all last weekend and the weekend with BD-ing. We didn't manage last night as I was so exhausted I fell asleep on the sofa. The next 2WW begins for me. Oh the pain!!! :haha:


----------



## bann1126

Hi ladies. Sorry I have been missing. I have no time at work right now and our home computer is not working. We need to invest in a new one soon! I just snuck on for a few minutes at work. I actually typed this out in a word document so I could copy and paste it real quick so nobody would notice what I was doing. LOL. Isn&#8217;t that terrible&#8230;

Yay Leeze! You are officially in the 2WW. Not really fun but I&#8217;m glad you got your positive OPK. 

I have not had one single symptom. Not even anything that I could mistake as a symptom. I broke down and took a test this morning and of course it was negative. All that positive energy I had going on last week is pretty much gone. Ugh! AF is due Monday. 

I hope everyone is having a nice holiday season and a stress free 2WW.

I&#8217;ll try to get back on here again sooner. I can check my e-mail through my phone so I am seeing the posts.

Lots of baby dust to all!...


----------



## Leeze

:hi: ladies

Bann - good to hear from you, hon. Sorry to hear you haven't got any symptoms yet, but don't give up!! Somebody on one of the other threads recently got her BFP and she said it wasn't until 13dpo when she got the BFP when she started getting symptoms. So, it certainly isn't over yet! What a bummer that your home computer isn't working! Mine broke last year and I hated not having it!! Hopefully you'll get it fixed soon!

Hope everyone else is doing ok and looking forward to Xmas. My OH and I are going to stay with my parents this weekend and have an early Xmas with them because we're going to Spain next week for 5 nights. I can't wait. Some quality time together away from work stress!! It's a shame in a way that's it's during the 2WW and not around O time but maybe this means we can relax more, somehow. I will wish you all a lovely weekend, hope the PMA stays strong. We will get there, we will!!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies, 

I hope you don't mind me joining. I am 38 and ttc my hubby's first. I have 2 older kids. My name is Karen. 

Feel free to ask me any questions you like most can be answered in my journal.


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

hi ya girls... just checking in..... hope everyone is well and enjoying their holiday season...

AF got me on Thursday... was the first time I actually cried when AF showed!!! ughhh!!! moving on to Month # 6 of trying and my second round of Clomid... tomorrow I go for my Saline-Sonogram, so hoping they dont find any weird fybroids or cycst down there.. will let ya know how that all goes...

hope you all are doing well


----------



## Leeze

:hi: everyone and welcome Karen!

TTC1st - sorry to hear AF got you. Good luck with the procedure tomorrow. I've heard sometimes even just going through this procedure can help clear out your tubes and some women get their BFP the next month!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok!

I'm really tired, it's late here and I haven't been back from my parents for long but couldn't resist checking how everyone on here was doing!! I had a few twinges today in my lower right side but I've had these before then not got my BFP so I'm trying to be open-minded but not read too much into it!! x


----------



## bann1126

Hi ladies. 

Sorry TTC about AF. She got me today also. I cried as well. I felt so heart broken! On to another month I guess. 

My fingers are crossed for you Leeze!!

Lots of baby dust to you ladies.


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks for the welcome Leeze.

Sorry that af got you ban and ttc.


----------



## bann1126

Hi ready4onemore! So sorry I did not welcome you in my last post. My computer is on the outs at home and I was on the website through my phone. I am not a fast typer on my phone. And I am having to sneak on here at work until we can get our home computer up and running again. But anyway, I'm glad you joined in!!

So I would like some insight if you guys have any to give. My cycle was consistantly 30 days apart until my m/c last June. The first two months after getting my cycle back was 30 days then it went to 28 days for a month and then the past 2 months it has been 27 days. Why are they getting closer together? And they are only lasting 2 1/2 days if that. Should I be concerned? I just tried to get an appointment with my OBGYN sooner but she does not have anything. I am scheduled for Jan. 19. I so wish I could have gone to my Dec. 9 appointment!! I am ordering a CBFM today and I am going to stop using the IC OPK's. Hopefully that will help me track O better. I am getting concerned. After my m/c my DR said it should be easier for us to get pregnant. I just expected to be pregnant again by now. I can get in with a different doctor in the practice, one I have never seen before. Should I go ahead and get in with her you think? Surely she will refer me on to a specialist. I am 36 going on 37 and we have been trying since Dec. 2009 with a m/c in June. That should be enough to get referred don't you think? I am so frustrated!

Thanks ladies. It is always great to hear your thoughts on things!


----------



## bann1126

Well I was able to get in next Tuesday to see the nurse practitioner to talk about my cycles and scheduling an appointment for bloodwork to see if I am even ovulating. They said to keep my Jan. 19th appointment with my doctor for my annual check-up and to talk further about things. I hate that you have to make an appointment to go in and talk about setting another appointment. It is so hard with work! My work does not know what is going on so they will not understand all the appointments. I called my healthcare provider and they cover FS at 90% up to $20,000 lifetime payout. Hopefully it will not come to that but it is good to know. 

I am just feeling so down about this month. I had my hopes up way too high. This is getting harder and harder. I'm sure in a few days I will be feeling better. I just work today and tomorrow and then I am off till next Monday. The break is much needed!...

Sorry for being such a downer today!!!


----------



## Leeze

:hi: everyone - sorry AF got you Bann and TTC - what a bummer! :growlmad: Try to do something nice over Xmas to cheer yourselves up, I reckon.

Bann - I think it's a good idea to get a CBFM - it really helped me this month to know the 3-4 days leading up to O. I don't think it's a problem if your cycles are shorter as long as your luteal phase doesn't become really short. Do you know how many days there are normally between when you O and when AF comes? I think ideally it should be at least 12-14 and if it's less than that it can make it a bit more difficult for the egg to implant. But I don't think 27 days is a short cycle. My cycles can change occasionally for what seems like no reason so I'd say try not to get too worried (if you can!!). Good idea to get things checked out though, at least you can be a bit reassured you are getting some professional advice around it. I know what you mean about feeling like you should be pregnant by now - I also had a m/c in June and keep thinking I should be pregnant again by now. My Doctor and the fertility specialist we saw at the holistic clinic both said it's a good sign we got pregnant and it should mean it can happen again, but WHEN?!!! I'm really impatient for it to happen again too. :wacko:

I'm feeling really tired today, but didn't sleep too well last night. Also, I had a couple of tiny twinges again this morning. I'm still trying not to read too much into it whilst desperately wanting it to mean something! Because I O'd late this month this feels like the longest cycle ever!!!

What's everyone doing for Xmas? My OH and I are meant to be going to Spain for 5 nights but there's been lots of flights cancelled in London today because of the cold weather and snow so hopefully we'll be able to get there ok!! I need a break!! 

Baby dust everyone, good luck for the next cycle :hugs:

xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Bann it is okay, I didn't take it personal. I hope all goes well with you at the doctor's visit. I hate that you have to make an appointment to talk about another appointment.:shrug: That never made sense to me. I am 38 and I had a TR (tubal reversal), so I understand you being concern.

Leeze, we are going to dh's sister house. Their mother passed away this past March and they are still in the grivence part of things. We all would meet up there every Christmas.


----------



## bann1126

Leeze, Spain sounds amazing for the holidays! I hope you guys get to go and have the best time ever! And I really hope those twinges in your belly are a good sign!!!!

I think my luteal phase was right at 12 days this past time. I got a positive OPK on Dec 5 so if I ovulated the next day then it would be 12. If it was a couple of days later than I am shorter than 12 and maybe that is the problem? My cycles have always been so regular, 30 days on the dot. And always last 4-5 days. Now it is 2 days most of the time, maybe very very very light on day 3. I will feel better after talking to the doctor I hope. I am feeling better today than yesterday though. My mood changes drastically from one day to the next!

Well after today I am off work till next Monday. We are hosting Christmas Eve for my husband's family. And when I mean family they include friends, neighbors, etc. I think it is up to around 45 people right now and growing! I am super nervous about it. Mainly because of the clean up it is going to involve afterwards. But it will be nice I hope.

I probably will not be back on here till next week so I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas! Lots of hugs and baby dust to everyone!


----------



## ready4onemore

Bann, I hope you have a blast at the party.


----------



## Leeze

:hi: ladies and I wish you all a great Xmas as I probably won't be on here much the next week or so

Bann - Good luck with your party and make sure you get someone else to agree to take charge of the washing up!! You could always get paper plates!!

Ready - I hope your Xmas is ok, and you get to have some fun/special times as well as being with everyone grieving. Xmas can be a really difficult time, can't it as well as being fun too?

I'm hoping we can get off to Spain on thursday because of all the flight chaos! Fingers crossed.

So, I'm 9dpo and today am feeling exhausted. Yesterday morning I had a really strong sense of smell on the bus. These could both be nothing and I'm preparing myself that they could mean nothing while also really hoping they do mean something!! My best friend just told me she's 7 weeks pregnant and she was on the pill and not trying. I'm happy for her because they've decided to go through with it but I'm also feeling sad and a bit numb because I wish it could be me.


----------



## ready4onemore

Leeze, I know how you feel. :hugs: But don't worry hun your day is sure to come. 
Take lots of pictures while in Spain and share with us. I would love to visit Spain.


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Hi girls popping in to say Merry Christmas, I have to admit I was all pumped up to have a little bean for Christmas, but it was not my time I guess, and will have to move on to hoping for a 2011 Bean!!

hope everyone enjoys their Holiday... and I will check back in with ya all next week...I am hosting Christmas Eve as well for Hubbys family... but its just family so only 15-20 peope Not 45 like you crazy girl bann hahaha!

oh gosh sorry almost forgot my update, Saline Sonogram was fine... no cysts or fybroids ovaries are right where they should be, tubes open, so got a thumbs up from FS. On to next test which is next Wednesday which is my a Postcolotial test, and I will also get scanned to check my foloicles and measurement of my lining.. (since I am on Clomid, FS do these scanns to make sure everything is going smoothly) crossing my fingers also for my blood work to come back as well for this month, hoping for some good FSH and LH values this month!!! 

MERRY CHRISTMAS... AND CATCH YA ALL NEXT WEEK!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Have fun at the party ttc1st. 

I love the Christmas season. It brings out the best in most of us.


----------



## chysantheMUM

Hi guys, sorry I've not been around for a while, i've been sooo busy but i've got the next 3 days off work :happydance: although perhaps that doesn't mean I can relax because I'm going to have to get the house ready now for when the family descend on boxing day.

Anyway, firstly hi Sue and Karen and welcome to our little group :flower:

Bann - sorry to hear AF got you, I shouldn't worry too much about your cycle length though, 27 days used to be normal for me but over the past year I've gone up to 32 days, so I'm convinced that its because of all the TTC stress, but as long as your luteal phase is 12 days (def no less than 10 I read somewhere) its still possible to concieve :thumbup:

TTC1st - sorry to hear AF also got you but glad to hear your saline sonogram went well, I bet thats a relief and I wouldn't be surprised if you catch on next month now because apparently its very common for that to happen, so hears hoping :thumbup:

Leeze - hope you got off to Spain ok, I am a bit envious :winkwink: you should have your answer by the time you get back, lets hope it a :bfp: Its always a bit of a heart sinker isn't it, to hear of someone else getting pregnant, despite trying they're best not to :shrug: life can be so cruel sometimes!

As for me, I've not tested yet although I am on CD 31 so I do intend to test tomorrow morning if AF has not arrived by then. As for symptoms, well I've had a couple but they can be easily explained away I think, I have had an increased urge to urinate but this can happen before my AF plus I think the cold weather has something to do with it. And for the past 2 days I've had pretty bad lower backache and part of me is speculating that it could be a positive sign, like an increase in the relaxin hormone maybe :winkwink: I know, wishful thinking and tbh I wouldn't want to be in this much pain for the next 9 mnths :nope: Anyway, I know a few of you won't be around for the next few days but I'll no doubt be checking in again with developments over the weekend :dust:


----------



## chysantheMUM

well I'm not sure what to think this morning. Yesterday afternoon I had a brown spot in my pants (TMI sorry) so put on a sanitary towel convinced AF was beginning but by bedtime last night they was just another 2 small brown spots and that was it. Anyway I was convinced I would be on by morning but went for my morning pee and nothing, no more brown spotting or anything and its CD32. So I tested obviously and I got a faint (not very convincing) pink line :happydance: I'm jumping to conclusions already, that it could be implantation spotting etc and trying not to get my hopes up but I can't help it. I on;y have I more test left so I'm going to do that in the morning, if AF hasn't arrived by then.


----------



## chysantheMUM

I'm hoping this works, this a photo of my test :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Image0153.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chysantheMUM

Hi guys, hope you've had a good xmas :hugs: Looks like I be having a sober xmas, which is a bit difficult with everyone trying to top my coke up with vodka everytime it gets low :winkwink: But well nothings really changed since yesterday morning, no more spotting, no AF, its CD33, the backache is still there but not as bad and I took another test today but its just a faint line again, exactly the same as the one above, which makes me wish I'd held off testing till tomorrow morning. I still not completely convinced though and going to the loo has become a very anxious moment :winkwink: because I have actually felt like AF is about to start for the past few days, like theres a bloaty, heavyness just waiting to be released. Anyway if there is no change by morning I'm going to book in at doctors, so I'll let you know how I get on :flower: 
Hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## bann1126

I see the line cmum!!!! I am super excited for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Cmum, thanks for the welcome. I see the line just fine. Keep us posted of your doctors visit.


----------



## chysantheMUM

Ok I'm getting a bit ahead of myself here, because I don't know for sure that its a :bfp: but I was impatient for a new ticker :haha: Tried to book in at docs but they're closed till wednesday, so I'm going to assume that I am pregnant until I find out otherwise :happydance: I've switched my exercise routine to a prenatal one and I'm generally just trying to take it easy, so fingers x'd its not all for nothing :thumbup:


----------



## ready4onemore

I think you will be just fine. Did you take another test?


----------



## chysantheMUM

no I haven't got any left and didn't get chance to go into town to get one, but I've got a feeling I'll find myself in the pregnancy test section of boots tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## ready4onemore

You should be fine though. I just know some women are POAS addicts. :haha: I am so trying not to be. How many DPO are you? I am trying not to test until AF is due or late.


----------



## chysantheMUM

I'm not sure when I ov'd because I didn't test for it this month but assumed that I would have done by day 20, because when I did poas inthe previous months I usually ov'd between CD18 - 20. So I think that makes it at least 15 DPO, today is CD34 and I have never had a cycle longer than 32 days before, so either I am pregnant or my periods are getting messed up, but I can't see any reason why they would because they've always been regular as clockwork. I'm starting to see why people do develop poas addictions though because some hard evidence would be nice :winkwink: 

Whereabouts are you in yourcycle at the moment ready?


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

HEY THERE CMUM---- great pix you got there girl!!!! congrats to you!!! so have ya made an appointment for Wednesday when they return, or were ya unable to get ahold of them until Wednesday? 

gosh super happy for ya... keep us posted..

hello to all the other girlies tooooo... 

hope everyone had a great christmas....

Althought my saline sonogram went pretty well, I did however get some pretty bad news this month... I had some really bad FSH/LH values on my CD3 this month, really quite disappointing... FSH 15.4 LH 8 ish actually the highest I have gotten so far, Nurse that called to give me the results sounded really somber when telling me, then said "well since you already started on the Clomid this month just go ahead and finish it I guess.. and still come in for your postcoital test on the 29th then the Dr will talk to you about what he sees in the future for you. So I will be seeing him this Wednesday for that Postcoital test (thats the one where hubby and I have sex then 2 hours later go into the office and they take see whether sperm are present and moving around and the overall health of such including my CM) during this visit he will also do some checks since I am on Clomid, check that my lining is the right thickness and see if I have any folicles present, this is my first appointment to check all this and I was initally really excited, but with this high FSH level, it really really puts us at even a further disadvantage for producing nice strong eggs...obviously already on top of my age of 40. So I guess all I can see is what the FS explains to me on Wed..... I really believe he is going to strongly suggest we need to move to IUI or IVF asap... but even with really high FSH I really believe he will say IUI is not even worth it.... but at this time I dont know if hubby is willing to do either procedure anyway.... so I actually have been quite blue the last week or so after hearing all this bad news... but really anxious for my Wednesday appointment... will keep you all posted on the news I get... not expecting it to be good.. :(


----------



## ready4onemore

chysantheMUM said:


> I'm not sure when I ov'd because I didn't test for it this month but assumed that I would have done by day 20, because when I did poas inthe previous months I usually ov'd between CD18 - 20. So I think that makes it at least 15 DPO, today is CD34 and I have never had a cycle longer than 32 days before, so either I am pregnant or my periods are getting messed up, but I can't see any reason why they would because they've always been regular as clockwork. I'm starting to see why people do develop poas addictions though because some hard evidence would be nice :winkwink:
> 
> Whereabouts are you in yourcycle at the moment ready?

I am on 7DPO and very nervous for whatever reason.:shrug: I have a feeling that I am preggers but I don't want to read to much into it and get disappointed. My cycles are normally 28-30 days, it is not often I go 30 days though.


----------



## Irish9yo

Hi Guys, checking in on yee - Happy New Year to you all. C-mum OMG that is such fantastic news I am so thrilled for you I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you what exciting news to get for Christmas. TTC1st I know it is easy to say but it is never over until the Fat Lady sings there is so much they can do now and it sounds like you are being super proactive and the FS is pushing you in the right direction. To the new guys welcome, I am an old Pal that dropped off line a while ago due to EP. Anyhoo for the latest I finally tested negative on the HPT 20th of Dec got my HCG back it was 2.1 so I can finally say that it is behind me. It has been a roller coaster of emotions but now I am puttign my best foot forward and starting again. I am still waiting on my AF but I started to use the CBFM about 3.5wks ago even though I had no idea where my cycle was. I did eventually get a peak which means that hopefully I ovulated so expect my AF between the 4th - 10th Jan. We are back to the FS on the 27th so we hope to start the injectible in Feb. 

I have been keeping up the acupuncture which is brilliant, my practicitoner has told lme that treatment can help lower your FS number, improve the quality of your eggs and the general overall health of your uterine lining etc....

Anyhoo congrats again to Cmum, good to catch up on everyone eles's posts will be back on line again in Jan when we will hopefully start the trying game again. Wishing you all a Super Baby filled New Year - extra baby dust to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bann1126

Hello ladies.

Irish, great to hear from you!! Glad to hear things are moving in the direction for you guys to start trying again. I wish you all the best!

Ready, I have my fingers crossed for you! I hope your instint is right on! The wait is agony I know! I am not very patient during the 2WW. I drive myself crazy!... 

Leeze, I hope you are not on here because you are having the time of your life in Spain!

So I went in to the doctor today to discuss my cycle and my concerns of them getting closer together and only lasting 2 days. She gave me a prescription of progesterone to start on cycle day 14 and said hopefully that will help the bean stick. Said if this month is not successful to call the first day of my cycle as they are going to go ahead and get me in for CD3 tests and will also do CD21 tests. Also want my hubby to do SA on or before CD10 of next cycle. I don't plan on doing any OPK's this month. Doctor agreed and said that might help take some stress off actually. Said to start on CD10 or 12 and DTD every other day through CD20. She said that would get it all covered. Our work schedule just makes things so difficult but we are going to do our best to stick to that plan. We will see how it goes. I am on CD10 today. I am thinking we will start on CD12. We will see how hubby is feeling when he gets home from work.

Cmum, keep us posted on your doctor visit and hopefully their confirmation of the BFP!

Take care ladies. Lots of baby dust to all!


----------



## bann1126

TTC, I did not mean to leave you out of my previous post. So sorry to hear about your disappointing test results. I know it can be so difficult to stay positive. But you need to do your best. Every baby is a miracle and hopefully you will have your little miracle soon! I hope your visit and test on Wednesday goes well. Keep us posted!...


----------



## chysantheMUM

TTc1st - sorry to hear about your bad news over the fsh levels, thats sucks, but its not the end of the road yet and as for your age, I'm 40 too and I believe we are still spring chickens yet :winkwink: I got my fingers x'd for you that you wednesdays appointment goes well :thumbup: stay positive :hugs:

Irish - nice to hear from you, and so soon too, it doesn't seem that long (to me at least), so happy to hear that things are looking more positive again for you :thumbup: and that you're able to start trying again, good luck :hugs:

I'm going to ring the docs in morning and try and make an appointment. But I have been so impatient, so got a clearblue digital test today and it said pregnant 3+ weeks since conception :happydance: I feel tons better now because the uncertainty is awful but now I feel like I can allow myself to believe it :happydance: Anyway its looks like maybe I should be moving over tto the 1st trimester forum but I'll still be lurking and checking in on you guys and keep my fingers x'd that you'll be joining me there soon :winkwink: So good luck and all the best for the new year :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ready4onemore

TTC, I am so sorry about your test. But all is not over. Stay positive.:hugs:

Irish9yo, I have heard some good things about acupunture too. I am just a scary cat. LOL

Bann, I hope it heps your cycle and that you get a BFP really soon.

Cmum, so happy for you. :happydance: Keep us posted about the doctors appointment.


----------



## Leeze

I can't believe it, I go away for a few days and look what happens!!!!!!! ChysantheMUM got her BFP!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

And Irish comes back!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:

C-mum - What fantastic news! You've really cheered me up. Sorry I wasn't around the last couple days to share more in this with you. What a lovely Xmas present for you and an inspiration to the rest of us! You'd better pop in and see us and let us know how you're doing!! I'm wishing you lots of joy and happiness in the coming months and years! How are you feeling, hon? Any new symptoms? 

Irish - so lovely to see you back here and I'm really pleased for you (and us) that you'll be back in the TTC rollercoaster with us next month 

TTC - it's great you're getting all of these tests done. I've also heard of a few people who get their BFP after the test where they run the dye through your tubes, so hopefully this will help you along your way and you won't need IUI or IVF. :hugs::hugs:

Ready - 7dpo - ooh the agony of the 2WW! Fingers crossed for you. When will you test?

As for me, we've just got back from Spain - Spain was lovely (and if I can work out how to get it to work to post pics then I will!!) but I was ill from a chest bug for the whole time we were there and on an emotional downer when I got the BFN and then AF came on Boxing Day. My OH was an absolute star though, I love how he can totally handle my moods, and in fact I think this brings us closer together. Now all we need is that New Year BFP!!!

So, C-Mum, let's hope you've brought some more luck to this thread and the rest of us will catch some of your baby dust over the next few months!! :hugs::hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## ready4onemore

Leeze said:


> Ready - 7dpo - ooh the agony of the 2WW! Fingers crossed for you. When will you test?

I am trying not to test until Af doesn't show up. But it is driving me crazy.


----------



## Leeze

ready4onemore said:


> Leeze said:
> 
> 
> Ready - 7dpo - ooh the agony of the 2WW! Fingers crossed for you. When will you test?
> 
> I am trying not to test until Af doesn't show up. But it is driving me crazy.Click to expand...

that's very impressive! I've been testing from about 11 or 12dpo over the last few months! Any symptoms yet? x


----------



## ready4onemore

Yes I have been having lots of back pains and sometimes I feel a little naused. Some AF like cramps and yesterday my breast kind of had a sensation feeling. But some or all those things could be AF on her way. I am due for her Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## bann1126

Hi ladies. I will not be on here for a few days so I wanted to wish everyone a Happy New Year. I hope 2011 brings everyone many blessings!...


----------



## Leeze

And I'd like to wish everyone a Happy New Year. May 2011 be a lovely fertile year for us all :baby::baby:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Irish-nice to see you back!!! 

Leeze- would love to see some pix from spain!!! Too bad you had such a cold while you were there doesnt it always seems ya catch colds at the worst time!! And sooo sorry darn AF gotcha too. 

Bann..you start on the progesterone yet? Did they give you suppositories or a pill? And looks like you got loads of testing coming up.thats awesome stuff to look forward toGood luck to you !!! 

CMum- how ya feeling girl !!!you get in the see the doc this week at all ?

Readyso hows that TWW coming along did ya give in and test yet !!?!?!

My update--- My Wednesday testing had semi good and then some bad news. First good news.. they spotted 6 folicles on my Ovaries was really neat to see.. 3 of them were of decent size. And they were happy that the Clomid worked well to give me some nice big follicles But the bad news was the post colital test my CM is apparently hostile, they couldnt find much of it, and of what they found they said had all dead sperm in itit was only 2 ½ hours after we BD. Also my lining was too thin. Initially when they were testing the CM they said hey if its bad we can just bring ya in tomorrow for an IUI I was like ohhh I cant my husband hasnt agreed to that yet but then again when they saw the lining was so thin, they said they wouldnt have offered an IUI anyway because ti would be a waste of money So they say that the CM issue and the lining can be a result of the Clomid. But to be honest I NEVER have CM anyway.. even before the Clomid. Anyway they instisted at my age I need to take a more aggressive approach and want me to go on injectables then do another postcotial and lining scan at CD14 to see how I reached to those drugs, then if the CM is bad maybe do a IUI. 

Hubby actually agreed to go to the FS on Monday with me so that we can together discuss our future on TTC with the FS. I KNOW the doc is really going to steer us in the direction of assisted conception (IUI/IVF)As I have mentioned beforehubby has let me know more than once that he does not agree with all that because it just is so unnatural BUT he also just let me know that he is frightened that if my body is telling me that that it cant get pregnant on its own then is it perhaps unhealthy to force conception, and would it effect the baby we would have. I tried to assure him that NO Dr will give anyone any type of 100% assurance that a baby will be 100% healthy regardless of how it is conceived. So I am not quite sure the FS will be able to ease his mind enough to have him agree for us to atleast start IUI.

So I will keep ya posted on that oh and another thing so far my insurance has been covering all my testing and blood work and scans etc, bottom line is they will only cover diagnostics and testing of infertility and they do not cover any IUI or IVF procedures, its rarely covered by any US companies from what I understand. BUT.if/when I would decide to get my first IUI, then the insurance stops covering any further testing, blood work scans as well then it appears I guess that it would mean I am being now treated for infertility and the testing is related to fertility treatmentsand they will only pay for the testing of actually diagnosising infertility So that is another big decision we have to makeknowing that if we do the IUI that absolutely every single test would also come out of our pocket here on out.. 

Gosh where is that darn stork when you need it !!!!

Hoping you girls all have a fantastic New Year and I will keep ya posted on how my Monday appointment goes.


----------



## Leeze

Hi and Happy New Year!!!

I've tried getting photos on but somehow it won't load up, I think maybe they're too big. I'll ask my OH if he can help because he's better at that kind of technical stuff!!

TTC - Wow - feels like you got some good news and some not so good news. Great that you've got those healthy follicles, I guess that would be harder to deal with than the no CM part. Have you tried natural ways to improve CM? I drink 2 glasses of grapefruit juice a day for CD1 to O, also take 1000mg starflower oil (you can take evening primrose oil otherwise) - from CD1 to O. There's also something in the States you can buy called Fertile CM that looks quite good. And green tea is meant to help. Oh, and fresh pineapple/pineapple juice is meant to help thicken the uterus lining. Might be worth giving all or some of these a try. Good that your OH has agreed to go to the appointment with you, that sounds like a promising start. Hopefully you'll be able to win him round if you need to :hugs::hugs:

Ready - any more signs yet? Fingers crossed!

Have a great evening everyone, whatever you're doing. I'm going to have several drinks tonight as a little treat as I'm still about a week before O. My OH and I have agreed to cut out alcohol for 3 months after tonight to try to improve our chances of getting the BFP. Hopefully it won't be too difficult because I've cut down a lot already. Here's hoping, anyway!!!

:dust::dust:


----------



## ready4onemore

TTC, glad you got some good news but sorry for the bad news:hugs:. But all is not lost. I have heard that grapefruit juice is good for making CM and I am considering it if I am not prego now. Nope:nope: I haven't tested. It is hard but every morning I make myself get up and pee before I can grab a test.:haha:

Leeze, just having AF like cramps but I am not due until Tuesday and never cramped this early. Have fun tonight. I wish you well with cutting down on :wine:.


----------



## Leeze

ooh - AF cramps a few days early sounds promising!! I got this the month I got my BFP, really noticeable ones. Fingers crossed for you. I'm still amazed at your willpower to not test!! Are you going to test tomorrow? xx :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Leeze said:


> ooh - AF cramps a few days early sounds promising!! I got this the month I got my BFP, really noticeable ones. Fingers crossed for you. I'm still amazed at your willpower to not test!! Are you going to test tomorrow? xx :hugs:

I had plan to test tomorrow but tested today and got my :bfp: Thank God!! I am on :cloud9: but also very nervous too.


----------



## chysantheMUM

Hi guys

Ready - woo hoo, fantastic news, congratulations :happydance:

TTC1st - sorry to hear the news about you're CM, but its good to know theres more they can do, I'm sure you OH will come round to the idea of further intervention, surely he won't want to give up trying after all the effort you've put in so far, maybe he just needs more information and reassurance, so its good he'll be going with you tomorrow, let us know how you get on :hugs:

Where is everyone else in their cycle at the moment, like I say I'm going to keep checking in on you girls :winkwink: :dust:

As for me, I'm just patiently waiting for the midwife to contact me. But I'm doing ok, so far symptom free and problem free except for extreme fatigue and anxiety every now and then, but can't complain about that :winkwink:


----------



## bann1126

Oh my gosh, I just lost my entire post. I was about to hit "post quick reply" and I hit something else and the whole darn thing went away. Ugh! Ok, here is a quick version of my post...

I am super excited for you Ready. Congrats!

CMUM thanks for continuing to follow along with us and keep the positive energy flowing. Can't wait to hear about your first visit.

TTC, I am on the pill form of progesterone. I hope your visit goes well today and you got some positive news!!

Leeze, what CD are you on? Is it BD time yet? You always spice it up and keep it fun. You inspire me.

I am on CD16. My hubby has been so sick the past week. He is seeing a doctor today and for him to see a doctor he has to be extremely sick. He NEVER goes to the doctor!! We were able to get it in the morning of CD13 and the night of CD14. I think that will be all for us this month. I did not do the OPK this month. I wanted to try and keep it stress free and relaxed so the plan was every other day from CD10 or 12 through 18 or 20. Oh well. I am glad to get the 2 days in that I did. And I feel good that things are on track with me at the doctor and getting testing scheduled, etc. And there is CMUM which I feel like my story this month almost mimics hers last month and you see it worked out fantastic for her! So I have hope!!

Lots of baby dust and hugs to everyone!...


----------



## Leeze

Woo-hoo - a BFP for Ready!!! Congratulations - that is amazing news! :happydance::happydance: I'm hoping you and ChysantheMUM have turned this thread into a lucky one!! Hopefully lots more 2011 BFPs on the way from the rest of us! :thumbup:

I'm on CD9 today. Started doing the CBFM sticks today but got low fertility. I'm hoping I'll O on Saturday or Sunday because this gives us lots of time for BDing in a more relaxed way! I've hated it the last few months when I've O'd midweek and we're both normally pretty tired and a bit stressed during the week. Last month my cycle was 32 days instead of the usual 28 but I'm really hoping it goes back to 28 this month and then I will O at the weekend :thumbup:

Glad to see you came back to see us, Chy-Mum - and I hope you do keep coming back to say hello and update us on how you're doing! Feeling tired must be a good sign, I reckon. And feeling anxious is perfectly natural! I remember when I got my BFP in June I felt so excited at first for a couple days then anxiety definitely came along in a big way. :hugs::hugs:

How's everyone else doing? Getting ready to start the new year of TTC - let's make 2011 the year for all of us!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leeze

:hi: Bann - that's funny we must have posted our messages at around the same time!!

I've no specific plans to "spice it up" this month, but luckily my OH is normally quite obliging esp if I put some sexy underwear on! I must admit I do tend to make a bit more of an effort around O time - in terms of wearing nicer clothes and generally taking more care of my appearance! We're planning to BD every other day (starting from yesterday) - until 2 or 3 days after O at least. 

I remember reading recently that apparently the LH surge can take a while to reach your urine so sometimes you can be more likely to get a BFP if you BD in the 2-3 days before the positive OPK - fingers crossed for you xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Irish9yo

Cmum: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats again so thrilled for you and if I am being honest a tiny bit jealous (in a good way of course).
Leeze:
Glad your holliers went well, could do with a blast of sun here in Ireland as we have had the worst Christmas in over a centuary we had no water for 2days it was like being back in the ice age &#61514;. We were all sick in my house with various forms of flu hope your chest infection is better very hard to get motivated when either of you is sick.
Know what you mean about being tired especially if you both work, think the CBFM is brill I am a slave to mine hoping to be able to chuck it out the window some time in the near future &#61514; Bought some sexy nightware in the sales was all happy with myself &#61514;
TTC1st
If it is any consolation I had very similar problems and still do now that I am trying again I had the very thin lining and I wasnt producing any viable follicles. I went straight on to the Menopur injectibles and got pregnant that cycle even if it was EP &#61516;.
I think men take their fears and express them in a different way especially when it comes to fertility I suppose b/c they feel so helpless. My husband had a lot of reservations for lots of different reasons but the FS was really helpful and really put both our minds at ease so hopefully he will come around. 
I also know the worry about how you are going to pay for all this we are not covered at all by insurance except for some of the drugs under our National Drugs scheme, as women we know the end goal is definitely worth it but for men it is harder to visualize I dont think my OH knew I was preggers until he was at the birth of my daughter &#61514;
Ready,:thumbup::happydance::happydance:
What can I say except a big congrats absolutely thrilled for you hopefully this is indeed the start of a trend  heres hoping xx
Bann
Hope your hubby is feeling better, I agree it can be better sometimes to de-stress and as they say it only takes one little guy to get through &#61514;

Anbyhoo my story so far I started to use the CBFM even though I had no idea where I was in my cycle I got Peak on the 22nd of Dec which showed as CD17 which I know really isnt correct I am still waiting on my periods which have not yet turned up. I am not supposed to get pregnant until at least one normal cycle which for the most part I followed using protection etc.. but one night about 2 nights before my peak we had a few drinks and didnt quite get to the whole contraception thing sorry if TMI but he thinks he exited in time &#61514;. I dont know why I am worried as it took a shed load of drugs for me to get pregnant but I had some spotting over the last few day like the last time & I am totally paranoid. It goes against everything in me to not want to get pregnant but to be honest I do. What will be will be and I am sure I am just over reacting I am hoping AF turns up over the next few days or perhaps that was all I was going to get this cycle. Anyhoo I think I will be on CD1 by next Monday and back fully in the rat race. Had a nice Christmas was weird not trying and having a few party nights even if my OH was very sick and in bed for most of the holidays.
Girls wishing you all a fantastic 2011 this will be a good year I am sure of it.


----------



## Leeze

:hi: everyone - lovely to see you back again so soon, Irish :hugs::hugs:

Just a really quick one from me as I'm feeling really tired and want to get lots of early nights this week for our busy week and weekend of BDing! No high reading on CBFM yet but hopefully will get the first high tomorrow.

Irish - why did they say you should wait at least one cycle before TTC? I've heard conflicting things about this where some people says it's ok to start again straight away if you feel emotionally ready, especially if you were quite early on in the pregnancy. I hope it all works out for you, hon - whichever way it goes. One of my colleagues had a m/c then got pregnant the next month with her daughter, so you never know! :hugs:

TTC - how did your appointment go at the FS? Hope it went ok. My OH and I are going for our first appointment next Wednesday

Bann - How's the 2WW going?? Fingers crossed you are our next BFP!! 

C-mum and Ready - hopefully we'll all be joining you soon in the 1st tri section!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies, I hope all is well with everyone. I am doing fine just hungry all the time. :shrug: I hope you all will be joining really soon. I will check back in later.


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Hi Irish... great that your "back in the game" hopefully AF will show up soon huh? so you can start your first new cycle. And ya the FS really thinks that me starting on injectables and takin me off Clomid is the best thing. Says that injectables are "suppose" to do wonders for your CM and your lining. So this next cycle I think we are going to do the injectables which will be Follistim/Ganarelix/Ovidrel then just "timed intercourse" I am hoping my FS is correct and my CM increases, as I in the past (even off Clomid) never really notice any CM. I would love that he is correct and my lining turns out great going foward and also my CM... but we Shall see I guess.. all a waiting game it seems. 

Leeze... GOOD LUCK with your FS visit next week... your prob so excited huh? I was on pins and needles waiting for my first visit. As for my visit that hubby attended it went very well. Although hubby has not for sure committed to doing IUI this next cycle, he is at least considering it. We will try injectiables and if my CM turns out bad again on my CD14 post colital test, then FS will really want us to do an IUI instead of timed intercourse...so if need be I am hoping hubby will participate. 

Bann... hoping hubby is getting better... looks like no matter where ya live... there are all kinds of bugs going around. So you are officially in the TWW then ? yep so am I... although I am not quite sure when I ovulated... FF originally showed that I O'd last Wednesday (which was a day before my CBFM went to peak) so I didnt believe FF, but then today I plugged in my temp, and now it moved my O day to this past Sunday... I really do not trust FF, it seems it goes strickly by temps and not a combo of signs as it says it does, and my temps are ALL over the place, so I cant trust FF because my temps are crazy, I just really have to go by CBFM and OPKs I guess

soooo CMum... how ya feeling girl? 

and Ready.. girl your hungry already!!! ??!! haha... ohhh my looks like ya got a lot to look foward to the next 9 months huh?

Basically in a nut shell the visit we had monday with the FS, was just to go over my last several blood work and scanns this past cycle, and his advise for us going foward was "Need to get more aggresive, because I potentially only have 1 year left to have a child" I am happy hubby was there to hear what the Dr had to say so he realizes the sence of urgency we have if we want to have children we have try RIGHT NOW. Hubby also had a big concern that I did not know about, and he was worreid that if my body is telling me I shouldnt have kids, then forceing in with drugs and perhaps IUI or IVF would that have any effect on the baby or me carrying the baby. The FS assured him there has been massive studies and there is absoulutely no difference in the health of the baby or the mother carring a child, based on how conception was done either natural or IUI or IVF there is no difference. I kind of all ready thought there would be no difference, but it was nice that hubby was there to ask the Dr himself, which made him feel a lot better.


----------



## Irish9yo

howdi Leeze, 
They told me should wait one cycle at least after the Methotrate shot as it was not a normal miscarraige as such due to it being ectopic but broke out and did a test this morning and it was negative in theory should be 13DPO so hopefully that is that and I will get my AF soon.

TTC,
When you know your cycle schedule you should definately do 2-3wks of acupuncture (I do once a week) they have a proven track record of increasing the thickness of the lining - I am hoping that when I go back to the FS the end of Jan that he tells me that things have improved since my last visit. I really swear by preseed but you might notice a significant improvement of CM when you are on the injectibles I noticed some but not as much as I expected so I complimented that with the preseed. Fertileaid - "Fertile CM" is also meant to be very good https://www.fertilaid.com/testimonials.asp but check with your FS if you can use it with the injectibles I know for instance that you are not supposed to use the "Fertile Aid" when on clomid but for the CM product it does not say this. Anyhoo I know you are probably doing a lot of research but no harm throwing this in to the pot.

Keep yee posted guys, Leeze keep us posted on your appointment and Bann fingers crossed for your 2WW. Baby Dust to all xx


----------



## Leeze

:hi: ladies

TTC - that's great news that your OH seems more on board, and fab that he was able to air his fears and talk with the FS about them. Fingers crossed you get that BFP this month!!! Have you tried evening primrose oil or starflower oil from CD1 to O day - meant to improve CM. I had lots of EWCM 2 months ago from taking it but strangely didn't see any last month. Not sure if it's ok to take these with fertility treatment though so might be worth checking out. Great that you've got the option of trying the injectables before doing the IUI. Good luck with the 2WW :thumbup:

Irish - that makes sense re the ectopic, probably good to follow their advice then! Fingers crossed for you for next month. Are you trying anything new/different for next month? :hugs:

Bann - how's that 2WW coming along? Any strategies in place this month on how to keep yourself sane until testing time? :hugs:

As for me, feeling really tired today - CD12 - no signs of O and still got low fertility on CBFM. Hoping get the first high tomorrow because otherwise I will likely get O during the week next week again and I'm so keen for it to happen at the weekend!! Why oh why won't our bodies do what we tell them to? So frustrating!! Like we could just tell them when to ovulate and when to get pregnant and to choose a lovely strong egg and to create a welcoming environment for the sperm and then pick a lovely strong sperm to create a gorgeous baby with!!! Sounds so easy really!!! :dohh:


----------



## bann1126

LOL Leeze. If it was only that simple!!! I hope you get your peak very soon. You anxiously await O then you anxiously await to see if all your efforts worked. It is a maddening cycle! Good luck at your FS visit. Can't wait to hear about it!

TTC sounds like you are doing all that you can right now and you guys just have to hope it all works out for the best. It is great your husband went with you to the FS and heard first hand what all is going on, your options, etc. I feel like they are so separated from it all sometimes. We need them to go at it right when it is time and that is all they have to do. I have my fingers crossed for you!

Irish, it sounds weird saying this but I hope AF comes real soon and you can get back on track!

Is it just us four now? Am I missing anyone? 

I am not exactly sure where I am past O right now since I did not use any OPK's this month. And we only got it in twice. I don't have any symptoms. I really don't feel positive about this month. More so anxious to start testing and seeing the doctor which is coming up soon. The progesterone I am taking is making me extremely dizzy. I had spells yesterday and today and I seriously thought I was about to pass out. And that feeling at work is not a good feeling. I called the doctors office today and they said I need to take it at night on an empty stomach. That would have been nice to know before now. I am on CD19 today so today was my 5th day taking it. I am feeling very bloated also which is another side affect. Fun times. Anything to help though! And this is what I am talking about that our OH does not get to experience so they are so distant from what is going on. I tell my husband and I think he feels like I am just whining or complaining. We are experiencing everything emotionally and physically. 

Ok enough rambling for now. Chat with you ladies later. Lots of hugs and baby dust!


----------



## ready4onemore

bann1126 said:


> Is it just us four now? Am I missing anyone?

Yes you missed me.:(


----------



## bann1126

Oh no Ready! I did not mean it the way it sounded. Sorry! I meant just us four left on the thread that are still TTC. I am glad you are still following along and I hope you keep us updated on your progress! :flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

bann1126 said:


> Oh no Ready! I did not mean it the way it sounded. Sorry! I meant just us four left on the thread that are still TTC. I am glad you are still following along and I hope you keep us updated on your progress! :flower:

I know you didn't mean that way. I just thought I would tease you. You will be preggers before you know. I pray for all my TTC ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Hi :hi: ladies :hugs:

I'm not sure how to say this so I'm sorry if it comes out wrong but I think I will really struggle if those who have got their BFPs keep coming back to this thread regularly. I don't want to sound mean or hurtful but personally I'm really struggling with the amount of people in my personal life who are pregnant and get reminded constantly of this on a day-to-day basis. This group is my personal haven where I can rant and rave about the difficulties of TTC, especially being over 35 and the additional problems this can bring. I'm happy for those of you who have got your BFP and today I'm in quite a good space emotionally but there are some days where it's really hard for me and on those days I want to only be around those who can totally understand (mainly my OH and the girls on here who are still TTC). I'd like to still keep in touch with those from this group who have got their BFPs and it's nice to know how they're doing - and I've already got C-mum and Treykids on my contacts and friends lists so will send Ready a friend request too. This means on the days where I'm feeling strong and positive then I can drop by onto their profile and say hi and find out how they're doing but I don't have to see their ticker advancing on a thread where I can moan about TTC. And I don't feel I'm in a position at the moment to support people going through morning sickness or any worries/concerns about being pregnant when I'm finding it so hard to get pregnant myself. I'm really struggling in my personal life at the moment to be supportive to those around me who are pregnant and this is a place where I can get away from this. I'm sorry if this sounds really selfish but this is how I feel. 

If others on here feel differently from me then what I'd suggest is that you could start a group under the "Discussions and Groups" section for women over 35 and not in the TTC buddies section and that we keep this thread for those who are still TTC. I'm part of a discussion and support group about Maca on that section and there's women at all stages of TTC and pregancy and I know when I go on that thread what to expect and if there's days it's really difficult I can take a few days out from that group. But when I come to this group I know that everyone is in the same position as me and this really helps. 

Now I feel like a complete cow, but to be honest I've realised in this life that sometimes for me it's important that I speak up for what I need, especially when it comes to this sensitive subject.


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Good morning girls&#8230; hoping you all are having a great weekend.

Leeze- wow girl&#8230; I really really do see your point. I myself am having a really really hard time even going in public and seeing babies&#8230; Gosh I have always loved children and babies and non-stop have always wanted to been around them. But you know what is soooooo weird&#8230; I want them soooo bad But when I see now a baby or a pregnant person I get SOOOO depressed. &#8230;.It is getting progressively really bad for me, even watching TV now, or online researching all this TTC crap on how to get pregnant or on the forums, I see a pix of a baby&#8230; and I get SOOOO BLUE. Doesn&#8217;t make sense really&#8230;.Ok that&#8217;s what I want&#8230;a baby&#8230; dah&#8230;then I ask myself WHY do I get sick to my stomach with jealous and envy and get so depressed when I see a child or a pregnant person.

Irish- I very well may have to look into the acupuncture&#8230; I have never had it&#8230; and have a really bad idea of it&#8230; literally sticking needles in ya right? May sound a little ignorant on my part.. haha&#8230; 

And yep thanx, I am really thinking I may order the FertileCM your right&#8230; I heard some really great things on that&#8230; and I do use Conceive Plus already (same as Pressed) but for that post coiltal test they wanted to test me with out using it to see what I produce &#8220;naturally&#8221; well which was nothing. And again I don&#8217;t really think I have any&#8230;that is why I don&#8217;t really know if it was just the Clomid that contributed to this ya know ? and the thin lining thing toooooo&#8230; FS is really blaming this on the Clomid as well? I don&#8217;t know really&#8230; it was only my 2nd month on the Clomid, but only the first time I had my CM examined or my lining checked, so I don&#8217;t know if I really personally want to contribute both of those to the Clomid. Gosh I don&#8217;t KNOW!!!

Bann--- oh gosh that is crappy that progestone is making ya feel so bad&#8230; ewww now is that the suppositories? or is it a pill you have to take ? you testing soon ? or when is your AF due date ? 

And Ready and CMum hoping our BFPers are doing well&#8230; hopefully we will all be joining ya in 2011&#8230;GOD I HOPE SO!!!



Well small update for me&#8230;as I told ya girls. My FS next and only step he has recommended is to move onto injectables drugs&#8230; pretty much no more tests for me to take or evaluation&#8230;only resort is injectables&#8230; BUT looks like I am not quite sure if we are moving on to the injectables as quickly as I thought&#8230; It appears that it has been confirmed that an injectable cycle with all the blood work and ultrasounds that are required to go along with it will cost us close to $3000.00 out of our own pocket. yep&#8230; (that doesn&#8217;t even include an IUI..that is only $275 more) my insurance will not pick up any of it. FS pretty much told me I only have roughly a year to even get pregnant, and with my age and rising FSH value that on my own naturally I have appx 1% chance of doing this. With injectables it brings me to appx %10-12 chance. So very long story short I don&#8217;t know what I am doing this next coming cycle&#8230; I am so depressed right now. AF is due next Thur-Fri I believe. If by some chance hubby agrees that we will spend the 3K I really want to push to spend the extra $275 for an IUI to up our chances, whats the sense in spending 3K and going for all these Drs visits, pumping my self full of all these hormones and just trying to BD ourselves&#8230;when they will do an IUI for only $275 more. He really is stuck on trying to keep this as natural as possible and really just doesn&#8217;t like the %%% Dr is giving. But then again it is more than %1 is the way I am looking at it!!! 

I don&#8217;t even know how long I will be able to do this all if I know each month I only have a %1 chance&#8230; GIRLS I AM SOOOOO BLUE!! SORRY if I am sounding like a downer, but this really the only place I can voice these feelings&#8230; I can not talk to hubby too much or he thinks I am getting neurotic with all of this, and I haven&#8217;t told much of my friends and family all the nitty gritty details&#8230; So typing it all out and letting you guys read it makes me feel a little better.


----------



## Irish9yo

Leeze, important that you can feel you can say what ever you want on this forum I don't think anyone will judge you for that. 

TTC, I want to give you a hug you seem to be really going through the mill. Honestly the acupuncutre is not at all painful once you get over the fact that you are paying someone to stick needles in you. There are loads of schools of thought on IUI my FS won't do it unless you have some medical problem with your cervix as he did a comprehensive study on IUI against injectibels with intercourse and if anything he said that BDing yourself is as if not more effective. To be honest there are different schools of thought but that might give you some comfort if your OH won't agree to the IUI. If he will agree I don't think it is a bad idea. I know it is easy for me to say but try to stay positive you are doing everything you can so hopefully it will work out xxx

Bann I was on progestern too they put me on the supositories Crinone I had no side effects except a build up of residue which you have to manage they advise to use them in the am so that activity during the day helps manage the situation you should ask about it or google it maybe it might suit you better. If I go again I am going to ask them to let me start using during my 2WW. Let us know how you are getting on hopefully this is your month.

So guys my AF turned up on Friday, never thought I would wish for that but hurray back on track now again I am CD4 it was very light (which I was surprised at) but still there so back to acupuncture today after the Christmas. By the time on see the FS on the 27th I will be CD21 I should start the injectibles CD3 of my next cycle so that will bring me the begining of Feb I am hoping that March will be my month.

Anyhoo guys hang in there be strong we will get there it is a new Year and still full of hope!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone and thanks for your kind and supportive words! 

TTC - that sounds really tough but I wonder if the FS is erring on the side of caution when he tells you those stats? It feels to me like more and more women are waiting until they're around 40 before TTC and I keep hearing of success stories of women over 40 who go on to have healthy babies so I'm amazed that they have given you such low stats. I guess it's hard to think about paying all that money out when the FS tells you about stats like that, but if it was me I'm pretty sure I'd go for it anyway as 10-12% is better than 0%! Would you consider IVF or do you think your OH would be totally against it? I'm just wondering if it might increase the odds? That really sucks that your insurance won't cover it. Fingers crossed for you honey, and don't give up hope! :hugs::hugs: I'm glad you're able to share on here and we're able to listen. I haven't tried the FertileCM but I've been taking starflower oil and drinking lots of grapefruit juice to try to bring on the EWCM. I haven't noticed any for the last 2 months. I was reading this week about using actual egg whites, quite an interesting website, might be worth giving it a go!! https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/eggwhites.htm

Irish - I don't normally say this either but hurray for AF!! :thumbup::thumbup: Will you have a go at TTC naturally this month or will you wait until next month for the injectables? I'm really starting to enjoy my acupuncture too and it's done wonders for my AF pain. Now it just needs to help me get that BFP!! I was a bit cynical at first but given how much my AF pain has improved (I've always had it bad since I was 12 and now it's pretty none-existent) it's encouraging me to think it definitely does something!!

Bann - I hope you're feeling better. :hugs::hugs: that's funny that the Doc didn't tell you take the progesterone cream in the evening until you contacted them to say it was making you feel unwell! What we have to go through!! I hope it works for you! Any potential symptoms yet?

As for me, I got 3 high days on the CBFM the last 3 days and my first peak this morning! We've BD-d on the first high day and then yesterday morning and are planning to do tonight and tomorrow night too. Fingers crossed, but I'm not feeling too hopeful really. We've got our first appointment with the FS this Wednesday so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this will give us some hope!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Baby dust everyone :dust::dust:


----------



## bann1126

Hi Ladies. I computer crashed at home again. This time I think it is gone and is not coming back! 

Leeze, I completely understand and share in your struggles. I think we can all relate!! It is so difficult when you do everything you can, try so hard each month, with no results. It is important to be able to express your feelings! And I totally relate and share the same feelings as you! I have my fingers crossed for you in your 2WW!!!

Yay, so glad to hear AF came Irish and you are now getting back on a schedule! 

TTC, so sorry to hear about your FS visit and the results! Those odds seem so low to me also! I am sure you and your husband are having lots of heart to heart talks and you will figure out what is best for you guys. It is such a difficult position to be in. Don't give up and stay positive, as difficult as it may be. 

I am on the pill form of progesterone. AF is due Saturday or Sunday for me. I took a test this morning and it was negative. I have had no symptoms so I was not upset at the results. I will go in for my CD3 test next week and I have an appointment with my OBGYN January 19th to discuss being referred to a FS, I hope. 

I am on here at work so I had to make it quick. I'll check back in with you guys again soon. Lots of hugs and baby dust!!


----------



## Irish9yo

Bann, fingers crossed you are still in with a chance this month and if not then onwards and upwards hopefully you will get an appointment with the FS soon.

Leeze, the killer 2WW but you will be fine here's hoping for a good result

TTC hope you are keeping well and you are not feeling so blue hugs to you 

I have decided to not even try this month we are going to use protection and start fresh with the injectibles next month. The only thing is have to travel and it is going to be cutting it very fine normally they won't give you the trigger shot without scannign you day 10 I have to go Poland on the 15th of Feb so it will really depend on when next AF shows up. If I fall on a 28day cycle then I should just about make it btu if not then I think I will just skip the injectibles that cycle too as they are so expensive there is no point in my being at the other side of Euope when I am ovulating and no husband  it is so hard. I can't really put off this visit either given that I missed two visits the back end of last year so can't appear to be difficult. I don't think people realise that trying is just not trying it really effects every part your life and really influences what you do and when. I think we don't give ourselves enough credit for being as strong as we are b/c even though it doesn't feel like it we choose to get up every day and fight the fight. We are all doing all we can so I feel it in my bones that we will all get there. xx Hang in there Baby Dust to you guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies - a very quick hi to say I probably won't be on much in the next few days as I've got busy days at work, busy evenings and a friend staying at the weekend. 

Irish, fingers crossed for you the dates work out ok. I can understand your frustrations! 

Bann - it's still early this cycle, you never know!!

TTC - sending you a big hug, hope that you and your OH are having some good chats and supporting each other

I went for FS appointment last night. Very short version (i'm at work so only got couple minutes) - they want to do lots of tests before they talk to us about a treatment plan. So if we don't get BFP this month then next month we will get all the tests done and won't be able to TTC next month because of HSG test - then we will go back for follow-up in March to discuss possible options. I'm pleased we've started this process but got mixed feelings about having to miss out next month if we don't get BFP this month!! 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## bann1126

I'm on at work also so this has to be a quicky for me as well.

Leeze, why can you not try the month you get the HSG test? I have not read anything about it. I need to do my homework. I would hate the thought of missing out on a month! But a month break might not be such a bad thing. Give your mind a rest for a little bit and get to relax.

I can't wait for my doctor's appointment next week and hopefully get to moving forward with the testing and everything. I still have no symptoms. I have not tested anymore and do not plan on it. AF is due in a couple of days and I have had some AF symptoms so I feel like she is well on her way.

I doubt I will be back on here till next week so I hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Leeze

the Doc said that because of the x-rays and dye they use that they think it might be harmful to a baby so ask that you don't TTC that month. I think you're right that it would be good in a way to not be obsessing about TTC all month, but I bet there would also be part of me thinking that might have been our month to get the BFP if only we'd tried! I've got to think about the bigger picture too though in terms of long-term gains and I'd rather there's a thorough check done so we can see what to do for best in the future. Also I've heard that it's quite common to get a BFP in the month after the HSG, even though it's an investigation and not a treatment, somehow it can clear the tubes and make it easier to conceive. 

Bann - don't give up on this month yet, I've heard of women who haven't felt any symptoms until about 21dpo - also AF symptoms can be similar to preg symptoms!!

Hi to everyone else, chat more next week xxx


----------



## bann1126

That makes sense Leeze. You don't want to take any risk. And if you waited on the test and got a negative you will be upset for not going ahead with the test and taking that month off. It is just hard. The whole process is emotionally exhausting!

Well I tested Saturday, Sunday and today and it has been BFN every time. I look and look and look for a faint line, hold it up into the light, wishing there was the faintest of lines there but nothing. The progesterone apparently worked in lengthening the time between cycles but now I am so ready for AF! I am on CD 30 and no AF in sight. I was reading online that it has delay other womens cycle 5-10 days on up to 21-30 days. Most common response was 3 days. My last dose was Friday night. It is just a waiting game now I guess.

I will check back in soon. Baby dust and hugs to everyone!


----------



## Leeze

Aw - Bann - how frustrating for you. I know that feeling of searching for that little yet so important line!!! Is this your first month with the progesterone? Remember you're not out unless AF comes. Fingers crossed for you that the BFP is still around the corner. :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Irish and TTC - I hope all is ok with you both

I'm feeling really tired today and have been sleeping quite a lot the last few nights. I know it's quite early on really to have any symptoms so I'm thinking it's probably psychological!!! I'm generally feeling more positive about things and am glad to know that the process has started with the hospital. Also I've heard now from a few women on here that apparently you can still TTC in the month you have an HSG, you just can't do it in the days leading up to it so it's best to get it done as early as possible in the cycle. So maybe all won't be lost next month 

hugs and baby dust all round xxx :hugs::hugs::dust:


----------



## bann1126

My fingers are crossed for you Leeze that all that you are feeling are early signs!! How much longer before you start testing?

Still no AF and again a BFN this morning. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow and I can't wait to see her! I have done so much internet searching and reading. Appears that in some women what I was prescribed, Prometrium 100mg pill form, can have an adverse affect and cause you not to ovulate. Also very common for a delayed period and no real answer as to how long of a delay. I am now questioning if I even ovulated this month. Wish I would have used OPKs this month. Of all months to decide not to use them. Ugh. Because my hubby was sick we only BD cycle day 13 and 14. We BD later on in my cycle after he got to feeling better but it was around CD 23 so I don't really think that would count. I searched to see if the drug can cause a delay in ovulation and it moreso causes you not to ovulate rather than a delay in ovulation. 

I am completely overwhelmed with work but this is all I can think about.

Irish and TTC, hope things are going good with you guys!


----------



## Leeze

Hi Bann - I'm going to try to hold out on testing till Saturday or Sunday. AF is due Sunday but I O'd late this month so I predict she'll come on Mon or Tues if no BFP. I'm thinking it will probably come to nothing as it normally does, but I'm still holding on to that little bit of hope. I'm still feeling quite positive today, but who knows what I'll be like by the weekend!!

Sounds really frustrating what you're going through. What is your cycle length normally? Remember some women get to 21dpo before getting a BFP. Good look with the Doctor's appointment, I hope you get some answers. Would they do a blood test to check it out? Seems odd that they would prescribe you something to help with TTC when one of the side effects might be to stop ovulation - I don't really get that!! I know that feeling about it being all you can think about. Sending you big hugs and positive vibes :hugs::hugs:

TTC and Irish - sending you hugs too :hugs::hugs: and hope to see you back with us soon


----------



## bann1126

Leeze, good luck holding out testing till Saturday or Sunday!...

AF came this morning. Which I am pretty relieved. If I am not pregnant I want to move on to the next round of trying! Doctors appointment went well. I was hoping she would prescribe clomid but she will not prescribe anything without going through the testing first. (Her nurse practitioner is the one that prescribed the progesterone and my doctor got a little upset about that. Said my cycles even though not consistant are long enough. They have been 27 days apart for the past few months, prior to that 30.) CD3 testing is this Friday. I think she said this test will make sure I am ovulating and test how good my eggs are? We talked about so much I wish I had a tape recorder with me to play it back. She will not prescribe anything right now because she does not know what is causing us from getting pregnant. Once we go through the round of testing she said she will know better if she should just put me on clomid, go ahead and get me in to a specialist, etc. My hubby is going in for a SA test next week. I am feeling much better about things. For now anyway.


----------



## Leeze

Bann, sorry to hear AF got you but sounds like you got just the right attitude. :hugs: 

If I don't get BFP this month then I'll be joining you next month for all the tests! As soon as AF comes I've got to book the blood test for between CD2 and CD5 and then will have an HSG between CD6 and CD12 - and my OH will go for SA again. Of course I'd really love a BFP this month but seriously for the first time since TTC I think I would be ok with not getting it because I would like to know the results of all the tests. Also, it would be good to get a sense as to whether there's any possibility of us being able to have 2 children as we'd really like to have 1 in the next year or so then 1 about 18 months after that. It might be wishful thinking given I'm not far off 39 now so it would be good to know that. Also if there is anything stopping us getting pregnant (other than the eggs being a bit older that would be ideal) then it would be good to know and get it treated

I'm not really spotting any symptoms this month except for feeling tired and having slight tugging on my lower right side. The thing is, I've felt like this pretty much every month at this point in my cycle since the m/c in June so I'm trying not to read too much into it.

I think the CD3 test is to test your FSH amongst other things (follicle stimulating hormone) and I think from the level of that they can get an idea about your fertility potential. Good luck with it all, glad to see your PMA xx :hugs:


----------



## Irish9yo

Howdi guys been mental with work too and my OH is travellilng so it is all go. Bann sorry about the BNF but glad you got your AF without too much delay it gives you so much more control when you know where you are in your cycle believe me I know. Fingers crossed for your tests I hope they go well I know it is hard but I think you are better off getting the tests first.

Leeze, all my fingers crossed for you I really hope this is your month but if not then like you said at least you are going to all the tests which will give you a really clear picture of how you need to proceed. I had the the FHS test done and got 10.1 on Clomid which apparantly isn't terrible but means decreased fertility. The FS did say that it can be affected by the Clomid I haven't retested yet but thinking about it next cycle.

I am now CD14 and very frustrated I had a low on the CBFM until this morning so my body is definately not back up to speed yet only had two bars normally I would get a Peak latest CD15. I was at Acupuncture on Tuesday and burst in to tears didn't even realise that I was upset but I felt much better after it. Sometimes I don't feel the stress building up until it bubbles over. She was advising me anyway not to get pregnant this month that we should wait until further in to Feb even early March as your Kidney Chi is rising at this time of year. She pointed out to me again that if you look at nature it is the time of year that nature is renewing itself and I suppose that makes perfect sense.

We have our appointment with the FS on the 27th so lets see what he says about how we should move forward. 

Guys best of luck with all the testing either with the FS or for the BFP will tune in over the weekend probably Sunday night. Have a great weekend I am doing nothing this weekend just chilling xx


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies :hi:

I got BFN this morning, still early but I think I'm going to be out this month. Feel crappy today, feel like I've got a cold coming and also a bit pre-menstrual too! Feeling quite sorry for myself and like life is really unfair. Just saw a woman really shouting at a kid in the supermarket and it made me seethe with anger, I came really close to saying something to her. I know it's easy to judge somebody else and not know their story but I was behind her in the queue for about 5 mins and the whole time she was being really critical of her little girl. The little girl was just being a normal, inquisitive and lively child but everything she said or did she got a shout for. It was horrible. GRRR :growlmad:

I know it's still early for me this month, but I'm pretty sure AF is just round the corner. It will be good to get the tests done and find out more about where things are but I can't help but feel sad too. 

Irish - I think it's totally understandable to cry, this is so important to all of us and all that sadness and frustration builds up, doesn't it? That's interesting what your acupuncturist said to you about it not being a good time of year. I keep thinking as the next few months go on about what month a baby would be born and thinking that anytime over the next 4-5 months would give a winter baby and that it would be nice to have a summer baby, but to be honest I really don't care now. A healthy and happy one born any month will do me!!!! :haha: Also, I'd say try not to worry too much about your highs on the CBFM coming a bit later, mine O has ranged from CD13 to CD18 over the last 8 months or so since I've been doing OPKs and as long as you've still got about 12 days LP then it doesn't really affect TTC, as far as I know. I know it's difficult because it puts you out of sync a bit and if you've started the regular BD-ing it can become quite tiring but I think it's pretty normal to have some cycles that are a bit longer than others. I've actually found since I started the acupuncture that my cycles have been a bit longer and I wondered if that was maybe actually a positive result of the acupuncture. Good luck with the FS appt - let's hope they got some good ideas/advice about how to move forwards :hugs::hugs:

Bann - hope all ok with you and you're hanging on in there! Will be nice to have someone to go through all the tests with next month as I'm about 95% sure I'll be joining you 

TTC - thinking of you, hon

Have a great weekend everyone, I'm having a really quiet and lazy one xx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

hello there girls!!!! been jumping on an off the internet lately...just been able to catch up on our little thread here...looks like we are all moving along...

bann & leeze... yep all these tests is what I have been going through the last several months... my CD3 has not been good lately, that is what made me hurry to the FS last month... it was showing I had a decreased "egg quality" by the values being received... so I know all about these tests... anxious to see how you girls report back!! wishing ya great luck..

hey there bann... sorry AF gotcha...darn.. so ok then you were able to move on to your testing then...which is something to look foward to huh? ok so your CD3 tests were just friday then? when do you get your results back? good luck that you have nice low FSH value!! and hoping your hubbys SA is great as well..,.,.my FS put me on progestrone vaginal pill suppisitories this month...(I start those in a few days) this will be my first month taking them ?? wondering as well if this will lenghten my LP ? mines been semi consistant at 12 days so far would hate for it to get too long, cause then I will be thinking that I am actually preggers...when it would jsut be the darn progestrone tricking me...

hello there Irish... wishing you luck on your first month "back in the game" I really really need to think about finding an Acupuncturist...you as well as many others have been talking about how great it is...that is what I think my goal is next month!!! good luck with the FS next week !!!

hi ya Leeze... so we still all got are fingers crossed for you then this month... and if that darn AF gets ya... you and BANN will be BFFs cause you will prob be going through all your testing at the exact same time... 

small update on me...I have been on the injectables for only 8 days... seems like my blood work and ultrasounds have come back good... my lining looks good this month it was a 9 on CD 9 this cycle...last month on Clomid CD14 it was 6.9 (entirely too thin) so that is good news... and they saw some nice folicles... so I have to do a ovulation trigger shot tomorrow night, then go in for a post colital on Monday... see how my CM is mixing with my hubbys swimmers... if I dont get good results there... I know they will suggest an IUI for Tuesday....BUT hubby has not agreed to it yet though. I have to be patient with him... I love him to pieces BUT can also get so angry...but I cant push him, I just cant. so if he doesnt do it this month... I plan on compromising and saying ok I am fine with ONE (just ONE) month trying without an IUI but we have to do it next month...because if my CM is bad, his sperm will never get to my cervix to even see if we can get pregnant...and we really litterally have NO choice but to try an IUI either that or we can pretty much just say we have to give up evening trying at all to have kids. And I am NOT PREPARED TO DO THAT AT ALL!! I am trying to be patient and am trying to see his point of view, and I love him with all my heart... I just KNOW in my heart if WE together dont do EVERYTHING there is to have children that I will be BROKENHEARTED and even though I will try my hardest to not let it effect our marriage, I know that it will and that saddens me even more!!! 

just have to keep positive and be patient and hope these injections we are doing are helping us with our chances, and if need be hubby "gives in" where he needs to and that we are blessed with a little bean that sticks and sticks for 9 months and we get our angel... I pray this every night... EVERY SINGLE NIGHT!!

hoping you girls have a fantastic weekend, and I'll check back in with ya next week. happy thoughts and baby dust to all you girls!!!


----------



## Irish9yo

TTC I think first of all you are very brave to say exactly how you feel to be honest I think it will do nothing but help your OH will see that and if you have to go for the IUI I am sure that he will go along with it especially when he see's that it is (if needed) the only way to move forward. 

I am on my own tonight my OH is away he went to watch a macht with my father and brother and is staying at my family home tonight. Sometimes I am afraid to be alone wiht my own toughts b/c I think of all the bad things that have happened to us and how unlucky we have been. My natural instinct is to be a fighter and that is what I am doing total fighting mode but it is exhausting. Don't get me wrong I am in it and I am not bowing out until the last round but sometimes despite myself I get weary and I doubt my reslove. Anyhoo I am sorry I am not trying to be negative I suppose this is my really only outlet to be perfectly honest. I AM TIRED AND SAD AND NERVOUS !!!!!!!!!! I will be fine tomorrow so thanks for listening and thanks for bearing with me the last thing I want to do is bring yee down. I know the next few months are going to be positive I really think Jan is a terribel month even if it is my bday. I think this may be at the root of it that a whole year has passed since my miscarraige and I have another one under my belt - have to think what doesn't kill you will make you stronger chiche'd but true.

Girls you are brill really appreciate all the support and advise - I knwo we will all get there it is just a matter of time xxx


----------



## Leeze

hi lovelies - great to see you back TTC :flower:

Wow, we're all going through it at the moment, one way or another aren't we? I love that we've got this forum to share with each other and be totally honest and I want to say very clearly that I've no problem with any of you coming on here and being down and saying how you feel. That's what we're here for!!! :hugs::hugs:

TTC - great news that your CD9 tests are good. I really hope your OH comes round to you if they recommend you do the IUI. I think it's pretty natural to feel the way you do, that you want to understand his point of view but also know that if he says no that it will have an effect on your relationship. I think I remember you saying that he was against IUI because of his religion (is he Catholic?). I just googled "religious views on IUI" and found an interesting discussion on there. https://stepforums.bethany.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=290 - the third post or so down is interesting in that they say that with IVF they have an issue because it could involve destroying embryos but with IUI or clomid they feel there's no moral issue with it because you're creating life - and there's a reference to the story where a man prays that God will help him and rescue him - then a car comes and he says no he's waiting for God, then a plane comes and he says the same etc - when he questions God later on about why God didn't help him God says "But I sent a car and you didn't want the help, then I sent a plane..." - I thought this was a nice way of looking at it, you could consider that IUI is a like a helping hand from God! Good luck, anyway. I know what you mean about wanting to try everything to get that BFP. I know I will regret it later if I don't feel I've tried everything. :hugs:

Irish - I really feel for you just now, honey. I'm rapidly approaching the EDD I had when I got my BFP in June - it was 2nd Feb - and I always assumed I'd be preg again by now. Sometimes I feel really low and wonder what's the point of it all, feel like a failure etc. But then I hear positive stories, like an actress from Eastenders who's 41 has just announced she's pregnant with her first child, and this gives me hope again! My Mum's cousin is 51 and his 2nd wife has just had her first child at 41 too. We can do it!! We got pregnant before and we were really unlucky, but we will do it again. I know sometimes it doesn't feel like it, and I think it's ok to let ourselves feel shit and feel sad - as long as we pick ourselves up again a few days later. I know now too that I always feel worst emotionally at the beginning of my cycle but as I approach O I feel a bit better!! Hang on in there, and remember we're here for you and will listen and support you whatever frame of mind you're in!! :hugs::hugs:

Bann - how's it all going for you, hon? How did the test go on Friday? I hope this brings you some answers and helps you plan the next steps. How's your weekend going? :hugs:

As for me, I'm still feeling ill. Definitely got a nasty cold now! :growlmad: No sign of AF yet, she is due today but I predict she comes tomorrow. I didn't test again today, I'm going to test in the morning if no AF before then but I'm pretty sure this isn't my month. Speak soon everyone. Thanks for being there xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Irish9yo

Howdi Gals, feeling much better today Thank God - got my peak reading this morning CD17 struggling whether to try or not but given I have so many issues with getting pregnant I don't think it will really matter. If it is meant to be it will happen and if not then back to the injectibles.

Leeze thanks for the encouragement appreciate it, best of luck with the testing still hanging in there that this might be your month but if not then like we say we soldier on. Hope your cold is cleared up a bit and you are feeling better.

Bann & TTC looking forward to catching up with yee during the week hope all is going well with tests etc...


----------



## Leeze

so the dreaded witch came GRRRRRR :growlmad::cry:

onto testing for next month and let's see what that brings. catch up more later, am at work now but just needed to vent a little!! Xx


----------



## Leeze

so, Bann - it looks like you got yourself a fertility testing buddy this month!!! I have to admit, it feels nice to have someone else going through it all at the same time, but I must admit (a bit more) that I WOULD HAVE LOVED A BFP AND IT'S NOT FAIR!!! Ok, hopefully that's out of my system now and I can focus on the tasks ahead!! Hey, has any of you had the HSG and if so did they tell you not to TTC in that month? I just read the leaflet again today and mine definitely says not to TTC for the whole cycle. I read from someone else on here that you're meant to be super-fertile straight after the HSG and she got her BFP that month. I'm not sure what to do!!! 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Irish9yo

Hi Leeze, I had the HSG done and you can't be pregnant when you go for it as they use an x-ray so it really depends where you are in your cycle I would say don't take any chances but you are right you are mean to be very fertile after it as it spring cleans your tubes and can remove any minor build ups etc.. it didn't work for me but I have other fertility issues such as not ovulating strongly etc... but it is definately worth doing so they can get a clear picutre of the tubes. Also you will read loads about the procedure and how terrible it is I promise it is not bad at all and is over in less than 5min. For all intent and purposes it is like an extended smear it is a little uncomfortable but take two Nurofen about half an hour before hand it helps. I spotted a tiny bit but that was it. If there is a blockage it can sting a little but often the HSG can clear it. Anyhoo hope that helps and doesn't confuse you even more. xx


----------



## bann1126

Hi ladies. Our home computer completely died on us so I have been keeping up with your posts through my phone but have not been able to comment. Left work in a mad dash yesterday and was so upset I did not get on here before hand and catch up with you guys. We are computer shopping and hope to have one in the next couple of weeks. You don't realize how much you depend on your home computer till it is gone!

TTC, I applaud you for speaking from your heart! When I read your post I had a talk with my husband that same day. I want to make sure we are on the same page and thank you for prompting our discussion. I am glad you got some positive results about your lining. I hope all is well otherwise. 

Irish, we all have to let it out at times! We are only so strong. I find a good cry sometimes makes me feel so much better! So you got your peak. That is good news! Did you decided to take this month off or did you move on with trying? After my M/C and getting my cycle back I took that next month off because I just was not emotionally ready. I completely regretted it later since I still have not got a BFP since. But it was probably for the best. We have to emotionally heal as well. Our bodies can only take so much!

Leeze, I am excited to be testing buddies this month also! Sorry about AF though!! I know how you feel about rather getting that BFP! Good luck with your testing!!

I get my CD3 results back later this week. My hubby goes today for his SA test. I have to go in for my annual pap on Feb 2nd and I am a little concerned. That will be CD 15 for me which should be right around when I have ovulated. So will a pap possibly cause it not to stick? My doctor told me not to be concerned. It will not affect our chances this month at all. But I can't help but feel with them poking and proding doing the pap that it could affect this month. I am overdue and I know it needs to be done. A couple of years ago I was diagnosed with cervical pre-cancer. They had to do 2 different procedures and removed a portion of my cervix. So I know how important these paps are. I just wish it was earlier in my cycle. 

Ok I have to get to work now before my boss walks by. Chat with you ladies later. Lots of hugs and baby dust!...


----------



## Leeze

oh, I'm feeling really grumpy today and sorry for myself! so unfair to have AF pains and a cold at the same time!!!!!

Thanks Irish for the feedback about the HSG. I'm hopefully going for mine next Tuesday so I will check with them again about whether we can try later in the month. I couldn't get through to book it though so I'm hoping they'll still be able to fit me in! I'm going on Thursday for my blood tests - it will be CD4 but should be ok because my AF started late afternoon on Monday so nearly CD3!!! How are you feeling, what cycle day are you on now? I hope you got some well-timed BD-ing in :hugs:

Bann - what a pain that your home computer had died! I hope you can get it fixed, I know what it's like not having a computer as mine died last year. You realise how much you use it, don't you!? I occasionally sneak on at work but we're really not supposed to so I try to avoid it as much as possible! Sorry to hear you had cervical pre-cancer, but glad you got it treated. Did they say anything about whether it would have an effect on TTC, I hope it doesn't make it harder. What a bummer that it's on CD15. If it makes you feel any better when I had my scan a couple weeks ago when they checked my ovaries I was only 1 or 2dpo and told them and they said it would be fine. I know you can't help but worry though! :hugs:

TTC - did you get any further with your chats with your OH? I hope all is ok and he's coming round to your way of thinking! :hugs:

Slowly but surely we will get there!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Irish9yo

Leeze there should be no issue with trying the same month as your procedure as long as it is after it that is what my Gyni told me but check with your FS so you shouldn't have to miss a complete cycle. The issue I think is that if you were for example 1or 3DPO and you had been BD'ing before the procedure there is a chance you could be pregnant and not know it. Best of luck with all the tests xx

Bann so sorry to hear about your previous results on the Pap that must have been scary good that you are out the other side of it. Totally agree I am on the National program and just had mine done in September there should be no issue with it affecting the implantation at all they are only barely skimming the surface of the cervix. Best of luck with the results from your CD3 I am off for my 21day progestern test on Thursday to see if I ovulated on my own - fingers crossed my history off medication is not good barely ovulating at all.

TTC hope your tests went well, I hope your OH came around if you needed the IUI today I have all my fingers crossed for you, the improvement in your lining is excellent I had almost exactly the same results when I went on the injectibles.

So my little update I had to give in I just could not pass up the chance of trying for a cycle so we BD'd the last two nights but that is all we are doing if it is meant to be it will be and if not then we move to the injectibles next cycle. I am now on CD19 so in to the dreaded 2WW - don't know I am not that anxious this month probably b/c I know there is only a very tiny chance of it working so I am happy to go with mother nature at least for this cycle anyway. After that give me all the drugs I will take them all if it means getting pregnant. I know this might sound silly but hey I think at this stage if anything helps - my acupuncturist was speaking about the power of color and she mentioned that around the time of ovulation and during that you should wear and surround yourself with warm earthy colours such as oranges and reds (earthy shades) she said it would be no harm to have those colours also in the bedroom. I know it is a bit far fetched but there is a serious science on the sensory powers of colour on the human phyci - God loves a trier and God knows I am trying  !!!!!!!!!!!

Girls I am off to bed now I am wrecked so baby dust to you all best of luck on the different paths looking forward to catching up with everyone during the week. Baby Dust to all xx


----------



## future_numan

:wave: Ladies, Can I join you ? I am TTC #2 post TR baby. I have joined other groups but have yet to find my "place" here in my TTC journey.
I am 38yrs old and DH is 42yrs old. I have three older daughters from my first marriage. DH and I decided we wanted a LO together about four years ago. I had TL back in 1994 so was unable to have a baby till we discovered it was possible to have it reversed. I under went a TR in May '08. We TTC on our own for 10 months then turned to fertility treatments. ( we knew that I only had on open tube and that DH had a slight mobility problem ) we were told that this lowered our chances of conceiving on our own. We decided to use IUI. The first cycle we used clomid 50mg on CD 3-7 then HSG shot ( we got 2 good size eggs) on CD 13 , IUI on CD14...we got a :bfn:
On our second attempt we used 100mg of clomid on CD3-7 plus Pergeon pen ( can't remember the dose) HCG trigger shot ( we ended up with 7 good size eggs)on CD 13 with two IUI, one on CD14 and one on CD 15..we got a:bfp:
We had a beautiful daughter nine months later on her due date !!
We had orginally said we only wanted one child but when Emily was six months old we decided that we really wanted a sibling close to Emily's age...my other daughters are ALOT older.
We started TTC this past Oct. 
We are hoping to try on our own for a few months before we have to turn to fertility treatments again ( which is very expencive and time consuming)


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone and welcome future numan - I think I've seen you on other posts (maybe TWW?)- anyway, you're very welcome to join us! We're all at the stage of having various fertility tests, treatments, considering options etc - and I have to say I really liked hearing your story of successful IUI - gives a lot of hope for the rest of us!!!! 

I'm a bit peed off today because I finally got through to someone in the radiology department to try to book my HSG for next Tuesday and they said it's fully booked. The woman was really snotty and unsympathetic and told me sometimes it can take 3-6 months to get a slot. We've got our follow-up appointment at the end of March so we've only got this cycle or the next one to get it booked in. And they won't let us book in advance for the next cycle. I'm going tomorrow morning for my blood tests and a urine test so will ask the fertility dept tomorrow what their advice is. I'm wondering if it would be worth seeing how much it would be to get it done privately because time is ticking away!!!!!

Irish, I'm gonna have a good look in my wardrobe for some red things!! I've definitely got a couple of red dresses and jumpers, I reckon it can't hurt!!!! :haha:

Bann - fingers crossed for your test results, I hope they all come back ok xx

TTC - thinking of you and hoping all ok


----------



## future_numan

May I ask Leeza, why is it such a wait ? It is different here becuase my OBGYN did mine and booked me in for the next week. Is there another clinic you can find ?


----------



## bann1126

Welcome Future Numan! It is always nice to hear other peoples stories! And congrats on your beautiful baby girl! That is an inspirational story and gives us all hope. Thanks.

Leeze, that is so frustrating that your doctors office will not get you in sooner! And to top it all off they were rude! I would definitely talk to your doctor about it at your next appointment! My doctors office is kind of the same way. The appointment people are not friendly and they don't understand the urgency of getting in. At my last visit my doctor told me to never go through the front desk for appointments. She said to always call her nurse and leave her nurse a message and they would handle it. If there are so many issues with front desk people then they need to talk to the front desk people and get it straightened out rather than putting more work on the nurses. But I really really hope they will set that appointment for you soon! My doctor did not even mention to me HSG testing. I wonder if she will at my next visit? Oh, and thanks guys for easing my mind about the upcoming pap which will be right around O time! 

So I still have not received my CD3 results. And now my mind is going all over the place wondering if they have not called me because it is bad news. They never told me when exactly I should hear from them, they just said sometime this week. I e-mailed the nurse yesterday afternoon but have not heard anything. Hopefully soon! I drive myself crazy always thinking the worst.

How you are doing in the 2ww Irish? I am happy for you that you gave it a go this month. Stay positive!

TTC I hope all is well with you!

Lots of hugs to all!...


----------



## bann1126

Just received a call from the nurse with my CD3 blood test results. She said they came back "ok". She said that it showed they are decreased (said some other words before decreased but all I heard was ok and decreased) and she said that after my CD21 blood test they are going to refer me on to a specialist. She said it doesn't mean I can't get pregnant but that is all she would say. My mind went totally blank. I did not know what to ask when she was on the phone. I am at work and I did not want my co-workers to hear me. What should I have asked? All I asked was if I should be concerned and that is when she said that it doesn't mean I can't get pregnant. And then she said the CD21 test will tell if I am ovulating. I have my annual visit next Wednesday. I am so anxious to talk to my doctor now!...


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone, thanks for your sympathy about the appointment!! I went up to the fertility clinic today to give in a urine sample and told them what the radiology department said about the HSG appointment and how it's fully booked, and that I was worried because the radiology staff said I might not get an appointment either next month and our follow-up at the fertility clinic is at the end of March. I asked for her advice on this and the woman at the FC desk said that what they would do is put our follow-up appointment back because it's important I get the HSG done before we go for our follow-up!!!!! I'm not sure if that was meant to make me feel better but it really didn't. :growlmad:

Basically, what the radiology dept have said to me is that I can't phone in to book an HSG until I'm on CD1 and they only do the HSG between CD6 and CD12 - also they only do it on a Tuesday apparently - so that gives me one chance a month. This month my AF started on a Monday late afternoon and I called to try to make an appointment right away but no-one answered, I think maybe the line was closed. I called again Tuesday afternoon and no-one answered. By the time I got through to anybody it was Wednesday morning and they said all the slots were taken and they wouldn't do an advance booking for next month, so what I'm worried about is that the same thing will happen next month. I was wondering about calling them a few days early next month (before AF comes) because this might then mean I'm one of the early ones to get the Tuesday appointment, but the problem with this is that if you're still bleeding when you go for the HSG they won't do it. It's really frustrating too because my OH is booked for his SA test next week and then is away on business and they told us not to TTC on the month we get the HSG. I'm now suggesting to him that he re-schedules the SA test so at least we get a couple of goes at TTC, because he has to "abstain" for 3 days before the test. My only other option re Tuesday is to call on the day to see if they have any cancellations, I've discussed with my manager and she has agreed I can get the day off work at short notice so I'm really hoping this will happen. Also, it's not far off now until what would have been my due date from the pregnancy in June when I had the m/c and I'm feeling sad about thsi too. I've gone back into a place where it all seems hopeless. I know I'll come through it because I've recognised now this happens every month when AF comes and the few days after - but I can't help but feel sorry for myself today.

Sorry for long post all about me, but I feel better now for sharing so hope you all don't mind!!! 

Future_numan -That's definitely good advice to think about other options! I did suggest to my OH that we could look into getting it done privately, but I think our only option if we do this on the health service is to go through the clinic we're now with. In some ways we should feel lucky because our clinic has a good reputation, but the problem is that it's attached to a big hospital that's not just about fertility - so getting an HSG booked in the radiology department we're fighting for spaces for people that need x-rays for a whole heap of reasons. I was thinking about emailing the clinic to see if we could get some advice from them, and my OH and I did meet the clinical director of this clinic last year at a fertility fair and he was really sympathetic so I'm thinking it could be worth emailing him to see what he suggests. So, how's it all going for you with this TTC lark? Are you trying anything specific this time to help you TTC? I'm using maca, softcups, pre-seed, CBFM, grapefruit juice, starflower oil and we're BDing every other day from about CD5 onwards each month - then 2-3 days in a row once we get positive on OPK. Fingers crossed for you that you get a natural BFP this time xx :hugs:

Bann - that sounds really frustrating that you're not clear about when you get the results, I can understand why your mind would start to worry!! But, if they say sometime this week they probably would give themselves until Friday - whereas you would be hoping for it by Monday or Tuesday!! Let's hope they come back to you today or tomorrow and it's good news! :hugs: I'm not sure when I get my blood results, I think I have to wait until the follow-up appointment which is meant to be 31st March but might need to be put back if we haven't had HSG. Although, I'm tempted to just go to the appointment either way so at least we can get all the other results if the HSG hasn't been done yet!!! 

Hi to Irish and TTC - look forward to catching up with you soon xxx


----------



## Leeze

bann1126 said:


> Just received a call from the nurse with my CD3 blood test results. She said they came back "ok". She said that it showed they are decreased (said some other words before decreased but all I heard was ok and decreased) and she said that after my CD21 blood test they are going to refer me on to a specialist. She said it doesn't mean I can't get pregnant but that is all she would say. My mind went totally blank. I did not know what to ask when she was on the phone. I am at work and I did not want my co-workers to hear me. What should I have asked? All I asked was if I should be concerned and that is when she said that it doesn't mean I can't get pregnant. And then she said the CD21 test will tell if I am ovulating. I have my annual visit next Wednesday. I am so anxious to talk to my doctor now!...

ooh - I didn't see this post earlier. I must have been posting at the same time. Great she said they are ok, I wonder what decreased means? Maybe it's what's expected in terms of our age group? :cry: and not decreased in terms of anything sinister. Can you call her back when you're in a private room? I would want to know what ok means - maybe ask specifically to know what your levels are, what the implications of these levels are and ask what are considered to be normal ranges? Good to know nothing from this suggests you can't get pregnant. Will you get the CD21 test done this month too? Good that you will get referred to a specialist, hopefully they can give you some more answers xx :hugs:


----------



## Irish9yo

Future NM welcome great to have others to both share with and learn from their experiences this is a lovely group very supportive and full of advise along all the stages.

Bann did she give you the new result of your FSH? From my experience they will never tell you about whether you will or won't get preggers they always talk in Stats which is very frustrating the message I got was in other words roll with the dice its all a numbers game - how infuritating is that!!!!!!!! :-( I am also waiting on the CD 21 tests should have them Monday to see if I ovulated myself.

Leeze, it can all get so overwhelming especially if you are coming close to your AF when your hormones are all over the shop. Not sure where you are based if you are in the UK but I had my HSG done privately through my OBGYN's office and it cost &#8364;150 and they were able to see me almost immediately. I don't think that would affect your treatment at the clinic you could see your gyni and ask them to schedule it for you based around your dates. You are asking all the right questions so I am sure they will be able to slot you in the next cycle I am surprised however that your clinic is not more helpful securing the appointment. Given the cost (if it is the same) you should look at a few of the private hospitals and price them up a lot of them have their price lists posted and as they are private they are always super helpful even if you choose not to go down that route. I know also how you feel about approaching the date your due date or the date that you had the m/c it is awful but as you move forward it will become easier. I was so down in Nov when I had the 2nd m/c and I thought how unlucky are we and that the 2nd one happend almost a year to the day of the last one previous to that. It is a new year and we are heading in to Spring it is a time where natures energy is high and so too is ours you will get pregnant this is going to be the year for all of us we have to hang on to that. I know it is easy to say and a bit cliche'd but the power of positive thinking and visualisation definately helps - remember sending smiles to your uterus!!

TTC hope all is well with you hope you are back to us soon- thinking of you xx

For a little update from me had my appointment with the FS yesterday it didn't really go the way I had hoped that is not to say that he didn't give me the right advise. He was going mad that we tried this month given I had the Metotroxate shot he said that it plays havoc with the body's ability to process folic acid. The long and short is he put me on fortified folic acid and I have to take that through this AF and through to the next AF and under no circumstances are we to try. He also gave me my scrip for the next round of injectibles and he up'd the dose to 3 ampules think that is 150mg so bascially I cannot start the injections until mid-March boo hoo was devastated. I knwo this is the right course of action but it is still not what I wanted. I asked was there any chance that I could fall pregnant and he said of course but it was unlikely and that really I should be hoping that I am not. Now I am scared and I am hoping that I didn't but what can you do I will have to wait until the week after next as I am only 4DPO I think the bloods though will tell me a lot if it is low then it is unlikely but if it is high then who knwos. Anyhoo guys will catch up with you probably next week as have a busy weekend have loads of family over on Saturday night - have a great weekend and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## shannie73

Hi there - can I join your group? I'm 37, married for almost 12 years and TTC #1. You seem like such a nice group of ladies!

So far I'm only on my second cycle. No meds, no previous pregnancies. Using fertilityfriend.com to track all my info. I'm peeing on sticks and spitting on microscopes all the livelong day! Should be starting TWW in a few days :) Would really like to make some TTC buddies - Thanks, ladies :)


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

hello FRIENDS!!! ITS me I am still alive 

Leeze&#8230; sorry darn AF gotcha&#8230;I have to tell you this cycle I also got AF then got a really really really awful cold the exact same day&#8230;!! I really thought I was gonna DIE!! Ok slight exagaeration but still!! It was so bad&#8230;... So did you get your results back from your CD3 ? as for the HSG Leeze, I agree with Irish&#8230;I did hear the exact same thing that a lot of people have had great success the cycle they did HSG&#8230; they just want to time the test before you Ovulate so there is not a chance that you have a little eggy in trying to implant, so they schedule the test before so your clear, then afterwards the tubes are nice and cleaned out and ready for some &#8220;action&#8221;&#8230; and I also heard the dye used is also good for the little cilli thingys in your tubes that help push the egg along&#8230;. Gosh I do too much googling huh? Anyway I have always heard/read all that and your Dr telling you otherwise hmmmm its up to you if ya want to go by his advise&#8230;but I guess that&#8217;s what we are paying these guys for huh? Also Leeze that is so crappy they only do Tuesdays&#8230;. Darn hope you don&#8217;t have an issue for next month&#8230; how aggrevating!! I am sorry


Bann: your having some awful luck with your computer lately huh ?? I guess I just never thought a pap would bother things&#8230; but to be honest I would be thinking the exact same as you Bann&#8230; cause don&#8217;t they go right up in your cervix for the Pap right&#8230;?? As for CD3 results&#8230; I would straight up ask them what your results were&#8230;. And what the ranges are as well. I believe you have a right to know&#8230; I personally would not settle for your average or your low or your high, I would want to know what the results are to be honest. I did so I could do my own research. On CD 3 they usually take your FSH and LH and also your Prolactin and E3 which is your estridiol. When she is saying they are decreased is she basing it off a past test that you had and your values decreased since then? Or what would she mean decreased? That some values are low ? you kinda one some of them to be low&#8230; like your FSH you want that to be low&#8230; yep best you just as the Dr at your visit next week. I personally have an elevated FSH it seemed ok back in June but the last several months it has been high which is one (of many) signs that I have a start to a diminishing ovarian reserve. (means eggs may not be quality) and perhaps I would not respond well to Fertility Drugs&#8230; well I know I respond well the the fertility drugs so that&#8217;s not the case&#8230;perhaps the quality of my eggs are bad though&#8230;I know they are atleast 40.8 years old !! haha 


Irish---ok so how did the cd21 progestrone testing go ? yes I was super excited that my lining thicken up.. thank God!! Oh and your friends idea on colors&#8230; hmmmm I need to break out my reds&#8230; I am a brunette so that is actually my color !! haha oh gosh and sorry you got scoulded by your Dr&#8230; oooops&#8230; I would not have been able to wait either Irish!! I so know why you couldn&#8217;t girl!!! 

Future_numan&#8230; WELCOME!! And Congrats on your previous IUI success&#8230; I am hoping I follow right in your foot steps and can get a BFP with an IUI as IVF may cause me to sell my house and my car and my dogs and all my furniture to fund it !! haha Good luck on trying on your own for a bit&#8230; when do you think you&#8217;ll go back to the Clomid or such ? I did 2 rounds of Clomid and it produced nice follicles for me and I O&#8217;d on it Naturally but my CM was hostile and my lining was thick, so this is my first month on injectables. 

Hi Shannie- welcome to our group!!! I am also using FF to monitor my cycles&#8230; I have never treid the spit and microscope thing.. whats your thoughts&#8230; I also just heard about an Ovulation Watch&#8230; its not new or anything I just heard about it&#8230; anyone else ? 



As for me&#8230; So No IUI for me this month&#8230; we just went with the injectables and the trigger shot Sunday Evening and &#8220;timed intercourse&#8221; the two days after that. Next step is Monday I go in for my CD21 progestone test to see how well my ovulation was&#8230; hoping for a good strong number there !!! 


We were suppose to go in for another post colital test Monday to see how my CM is doing on injectables, and this would also be a clear indicator to both myself and my Dr if IUI was really the only option we have going forward if my CM is just too hostile, which means we would NEVER get the sperm to the Cervix, and IUI would be the only course to go&#8230;.Well hubby just did not have it in him Monday AM, poor guy tried like crazy&#8230; but nope couldn&#8217;t do it. I called the Drs office they said, that&#8217;s fine, just come in for an IUI anyway tomorrow, and I had to decline as hubby is just not there. They said that was fine and we can try this all over again next month. But that I am not &#8220;out&#8221; this cycle and we should be sure to just have sex at least 2 times in the next 24 hours as I was exactly in my &#8220;fertile window&#8221; so we got 3 times in instead. So here I am in the 2WW. Hubby did feel really really bad about us not being able to do this test, he said he really does understand that we probably have no choice but to do IUI, and he is now not opposed to it, but he didn&#8217;t want to do it this month&#8230;. So I guess that means he is ok with it next month&#8230;I have decided to not bring up anything baby related or injection related or anything for the next 2 weeks with him. Not that I don&#8217;t think about it my self hourly&#8230; I just really need to take the pressure off of him, and just go these next 2 weeks not talking about baby making.

I am hoping my plan is to do 1-2 IUI and then talk hubby into IVF&#8230; there really is just no time to wait&#8230; I will be 41 in April&#8230; so really no time at all!! And a lot of clinics around here if you are 42 they really really want you to do Donor Eggs instead of using your own, and hubby will DEFINITELY NOT do Donor Eggs. Sooooo we&#8217;ll see I can just take one cycle at a time right now. But since my current FS does not do IVFs I have been calling around and may make an appointment next month to just be prepared with hubby is and get all the preliminary testing done etc, so when he finally agrees then I am on it !! and there will be no delay..


----------



## Leeze

:hugs:Hi lovelies and welcome to Shannie! :flower:

TTC - that sounds like great news that your OH is now on board with IUI. :thumbup: Hopefully you'll get your BFP this month with 3 x BDing at the right time and the helping hand from the injectables. Maybe you'll be able to a be a bit more relaxed this month knowing that the IUI is an option next month and you won't need the IUI. That would be a nice bit of irony, don't you think? Fingers crossed :hugs: Oh, and I meant to say I was looking on another forum the other day to try to find some info about where I could get an HSG privately in London and there was a post by someone who said she was told she had a 1% chance of getting pregnant and so had an IUI and got her BFP and had a happy and healthy baby! I wanted to post the link but I'm not sure if BNB let you post links to similar forums. But I thought it was a nice story to share

Irish - that's a shame about what your Doctor said, but good he's got you on the fortified folic acid anyways. I know I'd probably be the same as you, it's so hard to think about giving up any chance each month, isn't it? I've got my best red dress on today, am starting the red onslaught for the week leading up to O, even though I'm not sure what chances we'll have this month to TTC with everything going on. I figure it can't hurt!! :haha: I'll be interested to know what your CD21 tests show, hopefully this will be a good result :hugs:

Bann - Hope you're doing ok, not long till Wednesday till you can talk more to the Doctor and find out more about your CD3 results. :hugs: Great you've got TTC, our resident expert to help you understand all this :winkwink: TTC - I'm going to be coming to you next month when I get my results because you can bet I won't understand them and will probably forget the right questions to ask too!!! :haha:

Shannie - I don't know anything about spitting on a microscope, what's that all about? Sounds intriguing! :haha: Good luck with the 2WW

Hi Future Newman - how's it all going with you? 

So, I emailed the medical director at the fertility clinic we're going to and told him about the HSG situation and asked for advice and whether we could get it done privately. He emailed me back the next morning (Saturday at 9am!) to say he was sorry about the delay in getting the HSG and would look into the options for me and get back to me. This seemed like quite a positive response, also I've found somewhere near my work where I can get it done for £300 privately - it would be good not to have to pay for it but we've decided we'd rather do this than have to risk putting it all back by a few months. So fingers crossed we will still be able to have our follow-up appointment at the end of March! I'm feeling pretty determined again!!


----------



## Leeze

very quiet on here, where is everyone? have we scared off the new people already? hope not! :hugs:

My quick update is that we've booked the HSG for Thursday so I'm feeling much better about things. I'm out the next couple of nights so will catch you all later in the week xx :hugs:


----------



## bann1126

Hi ladies!

Welcome Shannie!

Leeze, any response from your medical director? They going to get you in for your HSG test in March? I hope that works out for you!!

TTC, glad to hear your husband is on board with trying IUI if this month is not successful. That is great news!!

Irish, did you go in for your CD21 test? Results back yet? Hope all is well!

I have my annual visit tomorrow so I will talk to the doctor in more detail about my CD3 results. Get some questions answered I hope. I got a smiley face on the OPK yesterday. We got it in Friday, Sunday and yesterday and I am hoping to get it in tonight and then on to the 2WW. I am feeling very positive. Trying to stay that way. Does no good to get down and out. Easy to say but sometimes it is hard to maintain that positive flow. I go in for CD21 testing on Feb. 8th.

We still have not bought a new home computer so I am on at work. Have to keep it quick. But I hope everyone is doing well, hang in there, lots of hugs and baby dust to you lovely ladies!...


----------



## bann1126

Leeze said:


> very quiet on here, where is everyone? have we scared off the new people already? hope not! :hugs:
> 
> My quick update is that we've booked the HSG for Thursday so I'm feeling much better about things. I'm out the next couple of nights so will catch you all later in the week xx :hugs:

We must have been posting updates at the same time! Awesome news about the HSG test this Thursday!! Yay!! I know you feel so relieved to get to move forward with that and not have to wait!! :happydance:


----------



## bann1126

My hubby's SA results came back today. They said that overall they looked ok. BUT morphology was at 2% and it needs to be higher than that. They want him to do another SA test in 2-3 weeks and if it is still at 2% they are referring him to an infertility urologist.

I so wish my doctor would go ahead and refer us on to a FS. I know it is going to take a while to get an appointment and I would like to go ahead and get it scheduled. I will be begging for a referral tomorrow!!...


----------



## Irish9yo

Welcome Shannie always good to have a new voice, Future Numan hope you are hanging in there keep us posted.

Bann that will be interesting to see what they say about your CD3 results I am afraid to go back to get mine done - I know that is totally stupid given I am already with the FS but can't bring myself to go in for the test! I have all my fingers crossed for you for the 2WW it is brill that you feel so positive I am sure that positive thinking helps with stress if nothing else

TTC - I know you didn't do the IUI this month but remember I got pregnant 1st cycle on the injectibles I know in my case that it wasn't meant to be but my egg quality wasn't good that cycle and my lining still wasn't great you seem to be having much better results than me and I don't know if I mentioned it but my FS and his clinic did a comprehensive clinical study on timed intercourse against IUI and they found that TI was just as if not more effective. My Cervix tilts back at an angle so I am thinking that I might try to go for the IUI the next time so the swimmers are not knackered by the time they get to the tubes  Again have all my fingers crossed for you this cycle.

Leeze I am so relieved that you have your appointment for the HCG it is hard enough without uneccessary roadblocks and at least with this the results are immediate they can tell you pretty much what the story is. It is nice for a change to do something and not have to wait for pathology or all the other blah di blah with tests.

So I got my 21 day progestern back - NOT GOOD - they were 25.6 so it is very doubtful that I even ovulated and if I did the egg is probably not great this is probably why I had the issues with the last pregnancy. FS has up'd my dose not to 150mg with TI but I think I am going to push for the IUI my OH is not thrilled about the prospect but is reluctantly on board. I am technically still on my 2WW but I am not holding my breath and to be honest it is probably just as well - I really have to learn to have more patience - (NEVER!!!!!!!  ) 

Have a fab week can't wait to hear all the progress reports and to catch up with our newest arrivals - BABY DUST TO ALL THE 2WW's. Today is the 1st of Feb the begining of Spring the sun was shining and for the first time in a long time I felt almost human again.


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies

Very quick one from me, will definitely post more tomorrow after HSG. Funny that most of us seem to be getting tests done and results back at the moment. Sorry to hear some of the levels are low - Bann and Irish - hope that by getting the treatment and support that this will improve things. Great you both seem to still have lots of PMA Xx :hugs::hugs: Bann - does your OH take any supplements - my OH was recommended to take something called Biocare Male Forte because of the zinc and selenium in this and how they're both good for sperm. Might be worth a shot. 

We're having to pay for the HSG test tomorrow privately, but decided it would be worth the money in order to speed things up with the other hospital as they said there might be a 6 month wait for this test otherwise and we wouldn't be able to go back until we had that one done! will let you know how it goes tomorrow. Thanks for being there and caring, it means a lot xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Irish9yo

Best of luck Leeze!!!!!


----------



## Leeze

Hi :hi: ladies!

I had the HSG today! Was quite painful but not as bad as I thought it might be!! A bit like having a smear test with lots of pressure building up too and a pain like AF cramps. Since I had it I've also been having some cramping feelings and a bit of stomach ache. Am really glad I had it though, that's a definite weight of my mind. OH went for his SA and blood tests today too so we've had all of the first round of tests done. I can't remember if I said but the medical director of the local hospital said that because we've had to pay privately for the HSG he wants to offer us an appointment for our follow-up sooner and he will see us personally! This is amazing news as we met him last year at the fertility show and he seemed really nice and very knowledgeable! So, hopefully things will work out for the best after all. We could have done without spending all that money on it - It worked out around £550 in total in the end - but I certainly don't regret it. It will mean a few cut-backs over the next few months but I think it's worth it! 

Irish - I totally understand why you're reluctant to go for the CD3 tests, but I wondering if you don't go then isn't it possible you might not be able to get the best support you need - that's what I would worry about? I still don't know very much about all the tests and levels and what they all mean, but from what TTC has said it sounds like it's been really helpful for her to be able to see how different treatments has changed her CD3 levels? Might be worth getting some support from TTC on this one! I can also understand about not wanting to do the IUI!! I'm not keen on the idea myself either - strangely enough my OH is more open to it - his theory was that if we end up going for it that we should still BD lots around the fertile time and then we wouldn't know which had got the BFP - the natural way or IUI!! I think the romantic side of me wants to conceive in a totally loving and passionate way, but to be honest a lot of the time we're so tired anyway and the BD-ing can feel quite clinical so maybe it's not so far away from that!!! I guess if we keep communicating with our loved ones in an open and honest way then hopefully we'll get through it all and find the right way :hugs:

Bann - how did it go at the Doctor's yesterday? Have they decided to refer you to the FS? Sorry to hear about your OH's morphology - I don't know much about this but I guess it would be good to get more advice from a specialist. Would you OH be open to looking at diet, alcohol levels, lifestyle etc because I think all of these can make a big difference? I've read before that the levels can change a lot in men if they make a few changes to lifestyle - more exercise, 8 hours sleep a night, healthier eating, less alcohol etc - even things like avoiding hot baths, wear looser trousers - all meant to make a difference. :hugs:

TTC - did you get your CD21 results back yet? How's it all going. Wouldn't it be lovely if you got a natural BFP this cycle!! :hugs:

Future numan and Shannie - if you're still around let us know how you're getting on xx :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

I meant to say, the Doc said it all looked normal on the HSG - fingers crossed!!


----------



## Tinarenne

Hi ladies :hi:
I had a TR in 2008 got my :bfp: right away. A month later I miscarried:angel: 
I have been trying for over 2 years now..I'm 44 and my DH is 33 and I finished my second round of femara..go in the morning for my follicle scan and get the trigger shot. I will take any encouragement I can get ...starting to think it won't happen for me. It's really hard to stay positive after getting your hopes up and then AF show up. Need a pep talk! Need to hear a sucess story from someone close to my age. Somebody out there tell it can happen:cry:


----------



## Leeze

Hi Tinarenne! Thanks for posting and I think you'll feel very at home on this thread as you're in good company with most of us being at different stages of fertility treatment and testing! We've had 3 BFPs on this thread so far - all around age 40. A good friend of mine is currently pregnant (naturally) at 41! What about Kelly Preston (John Travolta's wife) - just had a baby aged 47! Marcia Cross was 44 too. Ok, I know they probably got 5 star treatment in luxury hospitals but I don't think there's much difference they got in terms of options! :haha:

Sorry to hear about your loss. I had a m/c too last year. What gives me hope is to know that I can get pregnant, and just hope that the next time things will work out better! It's great your getting the support with the treatment, fingers crossed it will work out for you soon! :hugs:


----------



## bann1126

Hi Tinarenne! I hope we can give you the support that you are looking for! We all need a place to vent and talk about what we are going through and get all the positive support from others that we can get. I wish you the best of luck and I really hope you get your BFP soon!!!

I am so glad you got positive news on the HSG testing Leeze! And it is even better your husband is positive about trying IUI! It is great when our other half is on board with everything!!

Hi everyone else! Hope everyone is doing well.

My appointment went good. I felt like the pap was more invasive than normal but that is probably just because I was worried about it to begin with. I am 3 days past O and I am so anxious to test!! My doctor would not give me numbers as far as my CD3 test goes. She just said that there are good eggs and bad eggs and you just never know which one is going to drop that month. She said my eggs are reflective of my age. As far as my hubbys SA test goes, she said that there are many components to the test but morphology is the most important. That is the shape of the sperm and it needs good shape to get into the egg. My husbands percentage was really low. He has agreed to another SA test in a few weeks. And I made my appointment with the specialist. It will be Feb. 17th. I can't wait! First appointment is just a consult. Wish they would go ahead and do something right then and there but I know they can't. Hopefully we will not even make it that far and we will get our BFP this month but if not I am so happy to finally have it scheduled. Oh, I go for CD21 testing next week. Anxious to see how those results are.

Leeze, my husband is not overweight at all, he does not drink much (only when he is out with his friends but that is maybe once a month if even that), he is a much healthier eater than I am and he exercises regularly. He takes supplements. He does not wear tight clothes. I have read all that also and I have to say I can't think of one thing he could change. I am at a loss. Hopeflly his test was a fluke and the next one comes back much better. We shall see.

That all being said my husband and I got into a huge argument last night and I am really trying not to get too upset as I don't want to affect any chance of being pregnant. Our argument had absolutely nothing to do with TTC. It was so stupid. I reacted and spoke before thinking when he was trying to tell me about his friends bachelor party plans. It resulted in a HUGE fight and he really isn't even talking to me now. I have apologized and apologized and apologized and nothing. I know it will pass but it could not have came at a worse time. The Sunday before I found out about my missed m/c last June we got into an argument and I got so extremely upset. To this day I wonder if that was the cause of the m/c. So I am really mad at myself for blurting out about the party before even allowing him to tell me about the plans last night. It was all my fault and I am doing everything I can to make it right and to not get too upset. Ugh. Marriage isn't easy!

Well I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. Lots of positive energy and hugs and baby dust out to everyone!...


----------



## Leeze

Glad to hear the appointment went well, Bann. Also great to hear it sounds like your OH is doing everything he can to help those little swimmers :spermy: be in the best shape possible! Sorry to hear about your argument :hugs: I think it's understandable with all the stress that trying to conceive can cause that it's easy to misunderstand each other and get into arguments. I know I'm on quite a short fuse some of the time and really sensitive at other times. Hopefully you'll get through it quickly enough. Also, I think it's really natural to want to find a reason for a m/c and I know myself that when I had mine I kept wondering if it was something I did that made it happen (like I had a few drinks when the IB came because I thought it was AF coming a couple of days early) - but in reality everything I've read says that normally early m/cs are caused by a problem with the egg or the sperm and nothing to do with anything we do. Roll on Feb 17th so you can see the specialist!! :hugs:

We've got our follow-up appointment on 16th March now so fingers crossed this will give us some more answers and help us understand the options.

Hi to everyone else :hi: - enjoy your weekends xx


----------



## bann1126

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!

Me and the hubby are on speaking terms again. We had a wonderful weekend and spent some really good quality time together. We are so focused on TTC, work, we took on a major backyard project that had quadrupled in cost, we both are on short fuses right now. Sometimes you just need to sit back, take a break from everything and just enjoy each other without thinking about anything else.

I go for my CD21 testing tomorrow. Anxious to see how that turns out. I asked if they could go ahead and do a blood pregnancy test but they said it is still too early. Not that I am having any symptoms right now. The 2WW is so agonizing!! I am going to try and wait till next Monday to test. That will be 13 days past O. I always say I am going to hold out but once 10 days hit I am a POAS addict!! LOL.

Yay Leeze you got your f/u appointment booked. I am sure you are counting down the days! Where are you in your 2WW? Hopefully you will not need that f/u appointment!

All you quiet ones out there hope you guys are doing good!...


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Irish- I hear ya about the TI. It was definitely very comforting this month to know that when we did our BDing that it was exactly at the right time.but just still worried about the CM issueon the Clomid or not I never seem to have anyand if that really is the case then we will virtually never be able to get preggers even with precise timing those swimmers cant get very far if I dont have the CM to help them. Sorry your CD21 results werent good :( you say next cycle they are uping your dosage to 150 what injections are you on? I do follistim for the follicle grow, then once my LH starts going up I also have to do Ganirelex to stop my LH from surging on its own then the trigger of Ovidrel. 

Leeze-so happy your HSG went well then good results nothing blocked and did you decide to BD anyway or are you gonna wait out this month ? ok so ya got this HSG out of the way now on to the FS in March ? were you getting CD3 and CD21 tests done this month too right ? 

Tinareen- Hello there so howd your follicle scan go? See some nice sized guys ? I have actually heard Femara is quite good, dont think my FS uses it, I went straight from 2 cycles of Clomid on to injectables because the Clomid seemed to thinned my liningI would have like to try Femara, but he knows I need to be a little more aggressive and he wanted me to go straight to injectables so here I am.

Hey Bann I guess if your doc doesnt want to give up your exact values then perhaps that is how they workbut me I didnt take that answermy Dr said.. they looked Average back in June and I wanted to know the exact value.. and he gave it to mebut I had to ask. And now each time I get my CD3 done I ask for all the valuesI just feel that I am paying for all this (or my insurance company is) so I have the right to know I am not trying to self diagnosis myself or anything but I like to do my own research. But good luck on your CD21 tests.. just so you know (from my understanding) anything over a 5 on that tests means you Ovulated a little,but they really love to see anything over a 10 on a natural cycle, and if your on medicated cycles they want to see over a 15 to know you are responding well to all the Fertility Drugs. Also my hubbys SA was just average as well, but for some reason my FS wasnt too concerned about his values just yet thank goodness because I would hate to have that conversation with him he does exercise a bit, does eat ok not great all the time but not horribly bad all the time either he does drink not excessive but a little bit more than I would like to see. So there is definitely room for improvement there BUT I havent approached that subject with him just yetIf FS gets really concerned about his levels then I will have to have a talk with him, but he loves his life style the way it is..I dont know how he would adapt If I told him to cut out his nightly glass of wine, and his wings twice a weekhe would not be a happy camper. I did however get him on a nice multi vitamin that has some selenium, zinc, and folic acid it is called Maxi Health Two Complete, got him it from Amazon I wanted to get him on some supplements but didnt want to force the guy to take 5-6 pills from different bottles a day so did some research and decided that from Amazon was a pretty good solution (but I also have him take an additional 1000mg of Vit C a day as well.) Leeze I did try to look up that supplement you recommended when I was looking for hubby but that seems to be a UK thing perhaps sold by a different name in the states but I couldnt find it :( Oh an Bann sooooo happy you and hubby made upI totally agree with Leezethis TTC stuff ends up being sooooo stressful I swear I also end up almost starting little fights with my hubby, that I later look back on and thinkwow that was meanoooops I am trying to make a more conscious effort to watch what I say to him


As for me as my little ticker states I got AF this AM blah blah blah It came right on time (so these injectables did not do anything to stop my own bodys clock) as always I had my 12 day LP so here I am back on CD1 boooooooo As you guys may remember I have high FSH/LH values, and typically what that means is a grading system on how hard your Ovaries have to work to produce follicles, and if its high that means your body has to work extra hard to produce a follicle which would then perhaps mean the eggs are not of good quality either, and also can be an indication to FS on how you would respond to fertility drugs. Generally if it is High, that would mean I would not respond well to the medsWell even though mine is high, it appears I (so far) have been responding pretty good to Fertility Meds which is definitely good news.!!! THANK GOD!! I also did get my CD21 results back and they came back pretty good at a 41which is actually fantastic basically means that I did Ovulate very strongly (but hey I better have as I took a trigger shot to make sure I did Oso if that value wasnt where it needed to be I would have been in trouble). I am not terribly upset though that AF came, and I know the reason is, is because I have a plan this month and hubby has agreed to an IUI for sure!! I am over the moon excited. Sure I would have loved to just gotten a big fat BFP this month, but I think its the knowing we have a new plan up our sleeve for this cycle so means we are still moving forward, so I am staying positive. !!! 

So I go for CD3 blood tests on Wednesday hoping that my FSH/LH isnt getting any higher. and I will also have an Ultra Sound to make sure everything looks good in there, and then I will move on to my 2nd month on all these injectables. From the Ultra sound they need to make sure that I dont have any left over follicles from last monthmeans they will become cyststhis month (my FS said there is a chance even on non-medicated cycle that this can happen to all womenbut when taking Fertility Drugs there is a bigger risk of this) I am sure hoping I dont have anycause I would have to sit out this month but to tell you the truth I just got AF this AM and it is the worst cramping I have ever hadI sure am hoping that doesnt mean I have a cyst(s).I would sooooo cry to have to sit out a month.

Not sure if I mentioned this to you all or not but I am in IT so am on computers constantly and have been so busy with work and stare at computers ALLLLLLLL day long, that I have been trying to get away from that once I get homehence the reason I am not on here as much as I was before but I make sure I do go back and read all the posts and get caught up ;) its a santity thing that I am trying to fix I work on computers all day I just can not come home and do the sameits getting pretty old

Hi to all the newbies where did ya go future_numan and Shannie ?? hope you girls are doing well.. Best of luck to all of us and crossing fingers we all get some good testing results.Baby dust to us all!!!


----------



## Leeze

:hi: everyone

Bann - great news that you are speaking again and that you had a good weekend together. :thumbup: Good luck with your CD21 test tomorrow, I hope it comes back with good results :hugs:

TTC - understandable that you don't want to sit at a computer in the evening when you're sat in front of them all day. As long as you don't forget about us!!! :hugs: Also, for me, I go through days of being on here every day and being a bit obsessive and then I'll need 2 or 3 days off and having a different kind of life outside of here! Sorry to hear AF got you but sounds like you got some great PMA going on there. Fantastic that your OH is on board with the IUI. Thanks for all the info about all the different levels, really interesting. Glad to hear your levels all sounding good. The no CM is a bit of a problem, isn't it? I hardly ever get any either (or if I don't it's more creamy rather than egg white) - I think I've had it about every 4 months or so since I've been looking. GRRR :growlmad:. 

I'm not due to have CD21 tests, I'm not sure why but the clinic I'm with doesn't do them as part of the initial investigations. I'm guessing they check all the other stuff first and then maybe try that later on? We've had CD3 tests, SA, HSG and tests for various STDs. 

We are TTC this cycle because both Doctors I saw said no problem with TTC in the same cycle as HSG. One said it's not advisable to TTC if you get the procedure done right around O time. I had mine done CD11 and was a bit worried about this but no sign of O yet this month. I had expected it tomorrow but I've not even had a high reading yet on the CBFM. I'm hoping this is a good thing because my OH is on business until Wednesday eve and this still gives us time this month to catch the egg when he gets back!!!

Irish, hope all ok with you :hugs:

Hi to any of the newbies if you're still around, be nice to hear from you xx

:dust:


----------



## Irish9yo

Howdi guys just a quick one from me, welcome to Tina you are in the right place it will definately happen it is like preggapedia here between us all we could write a medical paper which is really reassuring since someone on the thread can always offer some insight, experience or answers/suggestions to most issues or problems - we all really lean on each other.

Lets face it guys there are good days and bad ones but at least we are all on the same journey and there is definately some comfort in that.

Leeze sorry the HSG was painful but at least it is behind you and you have peace of mind as you say one more think off the list hope the IUI goes well for you if that is the route you take will be really interested to see how it goes - I am contimplating it myself for next cycle.

Bann glad the Pap is behind you it is never nice but as you say so important. Have all my fingers crossed for you will be checking in to see how you got on this could be your month. Best of luck with the FS and the CD21 results. Brill that you got over yoru argument it was probably just as well to have it out it was probably just stress and that is much better out than in. 

TTC1st hear you about the CM I am exactly the same it gets me down sometimes which is why I am seriously leaning towards the IUI for next cycle to give myself the best chance. I am going to be doing 3 ampoules of Menopur from CD 3 - 10 then they will scan and if I have any good follicles then they will use a trigger shot "Ovidrel" hopefully my lining will be better and I will respond more positively to the injections as last time at CD10 I only had one very average size follicle at 13mm so this could also be why I ended up ectopic I am even doubtful that they should have left me proceed that cycle but I have just decided to put it behind me now.

Anyhoo from my side started to get heavy spotting on CD29 but had abdomen pain yesterday and started a very scant period. This the other thing that I am struggling with I am not really getting anything like a period so just really when I go to the loo so the lining can't be good really hoping that the acupuncture will help me there has been some improvement since my last cycle but not a huge amount. The injections are supposed to help this also so fingers crossed for me.

Can't wait to start the injections again, well not the injections as such  but more the possibility of seriously trying again can't believe that the months have flown by it is hard to imagine that it has been 10wks since my Methotroxate shot :-(

Anyhoo to all the quite ones hope you are all well drop a line let us know how you are getting on. Baby dust to everyone xxxxxx

Le


----------



## Leeze

Irish, good to hear from you :hugs: I can understand your worries about having a scant period. Mine have been getting shorter and lighter over the last couple of years and I can't help but worry about it. Glad to know you've got a few options ahead and it sounds like they're being really thorough with you in the next cycle. You sound like an emotionally strong person and it's great you've got back to this place of being able to try again so quickly. Fingers crossed this is your successful cycle!! :hugs::hugs:

I got a peak reading on the CBFM today and my OH has just got back from business so we're going to be getting some BDing in tonight. I can't remember if I said but we got our follow-up appointment on 16th March now with fertility specialist so we've got 2 more cycles of trying naturally before we find out about all the results from our tests and scans etc and get to discuss the options. It would be lovely to get the BFP this month especially with all that HSG trauma but I'm not holding out too much hope really. Am planning to have some fun trying though!!! Catch you all soon xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bann1126

Hi ladies!...

TTC, sorry about AF! How did your ultrasound go?? You are doing the IUI this time right? Good luck with that!!

Irish, when do you are your injections again? Hope they go well for you!

Yay Leeze, happy you got your peak and are on your way to the 2WW! 

Af for me, I have not got my CD21 results back yet. Hopefully soon. Thanks so much TTC for info about the numbers and what to look for, etc! At our specialist visit next week I will ask for the numbers. I am 9 DPO right now with no symptoms. A few twinges in my stomach last night but nothing out of the norm. I am going to do my best to hold off testing till early next week.

Take care ladies. Lots of hugs and baby dust!!...


----------



## Leeze

2nd day of peak on CBFM for me so one last chance to catch the eggy this cycle!! catch up with you over the weekend xx :hugs:


----------



## Irish9yo

Bann you have a steely nerve I am the biggest POAS junky its never over till it's over ;-) best of luck with trying

Happy BDing Leeze hurray it is nearly the weekend

TTC and the other guys hope yee are all doing well. CD6 for me so trudging along will be starting my injections on CD3 of my next AF totally out of the swing of it so not looking forward to voluntarily shooting myself with a sharp object but hey it's worth it.

Not doign much over the weekend have a Christening on Sunday and going for an Indian tonight but will be a quite one with the girls some of who are preggers (Oh the Joy of other people being pregnant  In fairness they can't help it and I don't think they would get it if I phoned and said "You know that whole business of you being pregnant well that kind of annoys me so I would prefer if you didn't come" LOL -  Anyhoo enough of the sarcasim - have a great weekend and will catch up with yee next week Baby dust to all and Good luck with the testing!!!!


----------



## bann1126

LOL Irish! Yeah, around our good friends we have to just grin and bear it. It is so hard sometimes though. I decided not to go to a baby shower a couple of weeks ago. I just was not in the mind set or mood to be around all that. There were going to be 2 girls there with their newborns and then two others who are both due soon. So I opted out of being around all the reminders of my m/c and that I am having such difficulties getting pregnant. The shower was right around when my due date was supposed to be also.

I still don't have my CD21 results back yet. They did not tell me how long it would take but it has only been a few days. I e-mailed them today though just so I know when to expect the results. I am normally a POAS fanatic but I am holding out strong this month. I just don't have any symptoms at all and I am not feeling very positive. I hate the disappointment of testing and it being negative. It is still a little early though. I am just 10 DPO so we will see soon.

Well I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. Take care ladies. :)


----------



## Leeze

Hi lovelies

I feel you on the "all those women around us are pregnant or having babies" theme!!! My due date would have been 2nd Feb so we're obviously just passed that. I just went on facebook to see pics of a friend's newborn and read a post from another friend that she is being induced in a couple of weeks. These are both friends that I found out where pregnant within a couple of weeks of me having the m/c. Hard times. I'm actually feeling reasonably ok today though, my OH has just texted me to say he's accepted an offer on his flat (we've been trying to sell it for over a year so we can buy somewhere together) - so this is pretty exciting and at least means we're moving forward in this part of our lives!!! We will get there, I feel more confident about this today (1dpo!!) - ask me again the next time AF comes and I will probably be feeling really miserable!!!!

have a great weekend everyone xx :dust: :hugs:


----------



## bann1126

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!

So I did not hold true to my words. I tested Saturday morning, Sunday morning and this morning. All negative. :( I just faxed in my new patient paperwork to the infertility specialist and I am really looking forward to our appointment this Thursday. I was really hoping it would not be necessary but I am glad we are moving forward in that direction.

I hope everyone is hanging in there. Take care ladies. :hugs:


----------



## bann1126

Oh Leeze, congrats on your husband selling his flat! One less thing to have to worry about! That is great!...


----------



## Leeze

AWWW - Bann, sorry to hear about the BFNs :hugs::hugs: maybe, just maybe, it's still to early to test and that BFP is still coming? If not, then it's good to know you got your appointment on Thursday. I hope that goes ok and they have some good advice/options for you. You definitely deserve that BFP and you deserve to get it very soon!! :hugs: Let's hope that some of nature's Springtime magic and the fertility treatment combined get you that sticky bean!!

I'm feeling a bit grumpy and sorry for myself today. Seems like nearly everyone in my life at the moment is pregnant or knows someone who is pregnant, or they are posting up lots of pics on facebook of their beautiful children. I'm trying really hard not to be bitter, but I am a little bit bitter!!! :growlmad: I guess, I'm getting really fed up with how long this is all taking and I want my BFP now!! NOW!!!

Hope everyone is hanging on in there :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bann1126

I completely understand how you are feeling Leeze! We were watching House Hunters the other night and I think every couple that was looking at houses was pregnant. They were playing episodes back to back and I swear in every episode the woman was pregnant. I had to turn the channel I got so annoyed. LOL.

I just got my CD21 results. They said they came back at 11. They said that was on the low side. But from what all I have been reading that is low on the "normal" side so I am ok with it I guess. I am going to explode at my appointment though if they want to schedule me to come back for more testing before they will do any type of treatment. I am feeling a little bit crazy right now. I am so tired of waiting for test results. I want something to happen! I will do the IUI right now if they will go ahead and do it. The Thursday consult can't come fast enough!!!

Maybe tomorrow will be a better day for us and we will not feel so grumpy. I have been having major mood swings lately which is just not normal for me. We are feeling the stress!

Lots of hugs and baby dust to everyone!...


----------



## Leeze

thanks Bann :hugs::hugs: - I don't know what the CD21 results mean, but if I were you I think I'd be trying to focus more on the word "normal" rather than "low" !!! Good luck for Thursday :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bann1126

AF got me tonight. :(


----------



## Leeze

bann1126 said:


> AF got me tonight. :(

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

sorry to hear that, hon :hugs: - I guess in a way it's good it's come before your FS appointment because otherwise you might have been in limbo with it but I'm still sorry to hear that it got you.

One of the months when I felt a bit more upbeat when I got my AF I reminded myself that if I got preg that cycle that I would be 1 day pregnant on that day because that's the day you start counting from, isn't it? Not sure if that will help at all, but I thought it was a funny idea :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Hey Leeze, well certainly sounds like you got all your typical fertility testing out of the way&#8230; the CD 21 is just to test progesterone&#8230;I am surprised actually that is the only one they didn&#8217;t prescribe, cause it&#8217;s a simple one, but tells a lot IMO&#8230; tells if Ovulation happened that month. it actually is erroneously named&#8230; it is named CD21 as it is a test that needs to be taken 1 week after ovulation so on a typical woman&#8217;s 28 day cycle that would be O would be on CD14, and so progesterone needs measured on CD21 (hence the CD21 name test) but if that month you O&#8217;d on CD12 or CD16 it wouldn&#8217;t necessarily be CD21 it would be appx 7 days from when you O&#8217;d&#8230;ya know what I mean ? and if you already did..then just ignore me haha!! : ) 

But you certainly have a little advantage this month with this HSG that you had done&#8230; I am really crossing my fingers for ya !!! and got yourself ready for the FS in March&#8230; your soooooo headed in the right direction

Hello there Irish, hows all those needles coming this cycle? Me&#8230; ugghhh for some reason I had the hardest time getting those needles in me last night, generally they go in pretty quick and painless but gosh last night for some reason man I had tears in my eyes&#8230; when is your mid cycle ultra sound to see your follicles and lining? Gosh I hope your lining is good this month&#8230;oh and of course that you got some good follies as well!! 


Hi Bann&#8230; sorry AF gotcha &#61516; and an 11 on your progesterone test from what I understand is actually really good. It means you ovulated on your own. So congrats there!! I don&#8217;t think its on the low side at all&#8230;. Unless of course your dr&#8217;s lab is using some other type of grading scale. ?? perhaps. Gosh and how exciting your FS visit tomorrow&#8230; Good luck on that !! 

As for being out and about and seeing Pregnant women, it has become quite unbearable for me to be honest. I have now been dodging my friends for &#8220;girls get togethers as well&#8221; because I am just not in the mood to be around all the baby and kid talk. I have a group of like 10-15 girl friends and we &#8220;get together&#8221; constantly and it is always kid talk, I am just not in the mood and have been avoiding all the get togethers the last few months &#61516; it really just saddens me to be honest. Again I know its odd&#8230; I want a child and a family and want to be talking about all this stuff some day&#8230;but right now it all depresses me because I don&#8217;t know if I will ever get there : (

As for me &#8230;. I am doing my injectables this month, and will be doing an IUI in the next few days I guess. today was my mid cycle ultra sound... to see how many follicles I have and also to check my lining. They will call me later this after noon with the results. I am hoping for a nice thick lining and also a few follicles of some decent size... so cross your fingers for me. 

And GIRLS!!! The last week has been really really hard for me though&#8230;.I have had several break downs in tears for hours!!! I had a really high FSH this month, (17) which is NOT good at all, actually it was the highest yet. And the Nurse at my Dr&#8217;s office made me feel like I had some kind of self inflected horrendous disease or something. All I said was WOW how did this go up so high, it was an 8 in June&#8230; and she said UMMMM your 40!!! What do you expect at this age&#8221; She also said that they will not cycle me any more and that I had no chance of getting pregnant and didn&#8217;t even think I should do an IUI or cycle this month. I didn&#8217;t know much of what to say back to her except ask if I could continue this month and she reluctantely said &#8220;well&#8230;. Ok, but I don&#8217;t see any point&#8230;&#8221; she is about the rudest person I HAVE EVER MET&#8230; and to boot she is the Drs wife!!! I set up an appt with the Dr yesterday and I told him the reason I made the appointment was to &#8220;discuss my last cycle and going forward with him and that his "nurse/wife" actually told me that there was no chance that I can conceive this month with such a high FSH and that I shouldn&#8217;t cycle with them at all, and if so this would be the last month they would see me and that I should immediately just go for an IVF else where but would have to do Donor Eggs not my own eggs&#8221; He shook his head and said... well me and my wife do not agree on all things. I would never tell you that you had a zero % chance to get pregnant. Also as for us cycling you here, I look at the big picture, and I see that yes your FSH is at its highest this month, and that certainly is not good, but you do appear to be responding well to the fertility drugs so far, so most certainly we would continue to cycle you this month. BUT we will take it one month at a time. I will be honest with you and tell you with your age and that FSH value, clinically your chances are low trying on &#8220;your own&#8221; . But they are not ZERO. And when cycling with injectable meds and if you continue to respond well to them, then doing either IUI or timed intercourse with those then&#8230; your chances increase a little and since we know that your chances are increasing and if you still want to cycle than I would not turn you away. BUT Come next month lets hope your FSH does not continue to rise, ultimately we would love to see it lower, but if it is High or the same, sure we would cycle you again (depending if you continue to respond well to the drugs this month) but if it is HIGHER then I will be honest with you and tell you that indeed your chances are getting even slimmer and I would recommend you to go to IVF (with another dr as he doesnt do them) so depending on how this cycle goes and what your FSH is next month, we will take it one month at a time." MUCH BETTER EXPLANATION THAT YOUR DAMN WIFE DOC!!!!

so needless to say he made me FEEL a whole hell of a lot better. I do know that with the high FSH that is not a good sign, means my Ovarian reserve is dwindling... I totally get that... but that damn nurse had no right to be so RUDE and negative to me, on top of that SHE is not the DOCTOR and should never be telling me things that only the Dr should be deciding. From here on out I am not going to listen to anything she has to say, I will go in, let her do the blood draws but will listen to NOTHING she has to offer as of advise. I do recall my very first appointment with the office and before the dr even looked at me or ran any tests,she said "honey at your age I wouldn&#8217;t mess around with any of this I would go straight to IVF" and I was like WOW... sure of course if I was made of money and my husband agreed to it and if it was my LAST resort then I wouldn&#8217;t have come HERE at all I would have went straight to a FS that does IVFs instead of coming here&#8230; then I came home very down thinking gosh this is my first appointment with a FS and they are telling me go straight to IVF. Of course by now I know that she is just a "debbie downer" and from here on out I will not listen to her. Of course again I know that my values are not great and my age is a huge factors so clinically my chances are low, but they are not ZERO so I will try everything I can.

... I am really afraid if I do not get good results that would ultimately mean that perhaps this month I did not respond well to the drugs&#8230;. THEN as the Dr said he very well may tell me next month if my FSH is still high that perhaps I should not cycle next month. I have a feeling I could talk him into it though &#8230;.hey cause like he said cycling with these meds are better than doing natural right now for me&#8230; and I will not let one month go by with better odds if I can help it.

And a little light perhaps in my dark tunnel but I have a visit with a different FS tomorrow. Just to go for a consult on IVF protocol, prices, dates, testing etc&#8230;.As I understand that when you want an IVF and are starting with a new Doctor it takes a while to get all the testing prepping etc. So the way I looked at it, I will make the visit, get in to see the Dr&#8217;s see what they have to say see the prices and dates etc&#8230; so when we are ready to go that route I already have some one lined up and don&#8217;t have to wait months to get in to see a Dr or complete the testing&#8230;just when we are ready mentally and financially there wont be a delay. But I am really hoping they don&#8217;t really frown upon that damn high FSH that I have, as I have heard that a lot of clinics will practically refuse you if your FSH is too high. It is quite common I guess&#8230;. They do not want their &#8220;numbers&#8221; to come down, by taking on high risk patients. Sucks really&#8230;but it is a reality that I know. I do know that they will highly recommend me to do Donor Eggs that I am sure of because of my age and FSH, I am not prepared to go that route yet, and know that hubby will definitely be against it, but he just now agreed to both IUI and IVF what ever it takes but we are also not made of $$$ either. So &#8220;we shall she&#8221; I am very anxious for tomorrow.


Ok so sorry for the large book I have written here&#8230; see this is what I get for staying off the computer for so long, now I have a small novel for my friends to read : )


----------



## Leeze

wow - TTC - what an absolute b*tch! Very quick answer from me - i will write more tomorrow but I'm at work right now and got friends over this evening so not much time today. I'm guessing that the Nurse is over 40, right? Sounds like she's got some of her own "age issues" - that's so unprofessional and rude to be like that with you. Loads of women have children in their 40s - many of them do it naturally and many others have a little help. GRRRR :growlmad::growlmad: - glad you're looking into all the options and good to hear from the Doc that you're responding well to treatment xx :hugs:


----------



## bann1126

Wow TTC!! I can certainly understand why you are a ball of emotions! What give that nurse/Dr. wife the right to talk to you that way?!?! She does not need to be in the position she is in if she is going to be so negative towards patients! I probably would have broke down right in front of her and made her feel as bad as she could feel. But it doesn't sound like she has any feelings what-so-ever! I am so sorry you had to experience that! I am always amazed at how many rude, insensitive, heartless people we have in society! I am glad you made an appointment with the doctor and got the respect that you deserve and a positive response out of him. Good luck with the IUI!! And I hope your appointment went well with the IVF doctor!

I had a very positive, actually extremely positive visit at the infertility clinic yesterday. Loved the doctor I met with first of all. She was wonderful, understood what we have been going through, very respectful of how anxious we are. You were right about my test results TTC! She said that in her review of the tests that we have gone through thus far all of the results have been good. She went through each one and explained everything in detail. My reserve is actually better than what it should be for someone my age. My CD21 test she said was very positive. SA test was good she said. She was not concerned about what my OB pointed out on that test. She said we have "unexplained infertility". She said it is very possible due to the 2 LEEPs I went through with the cervical precancer. She said that will cause you not to produce cervical mucus. My insurance is pretty good actually and covers a lifetime max of $20,000. The doctor does not want to waste that money on additional tests that we have already done. (I only spots Tuesday night, nothing on Wednesday and AF came in full force yesterday so she said they are counting yesterday as CD1) She did an ultrasound and some blood work. There was a cyst that she needs to make sure it is not producing estrogen. (we are out this month if it is, I find out today) As long as it is not the plan is: she has prescribed me something that starts with an "L" but is pretty much the same as clomid. And we are doing an IUI in a couple of weeks. I am being scheduled for an HSG x-ray that will take place soon and I go in for CD11 testing. And then as soon as I get my peak the next day I go in for the IUI! If this month fails then she is moving on to IVF next month. She does not want to waste the insurance dollars I have as she said it will run out very quick so that is why she said if the IUI doesn't work she is moving on to IVF to try and speed up the process. I was super excited after the visit!! Even if we are out this month I feel so much better knowing what we have to look forward to. Not that any of this process is fun but I just feel so positive that we are moving forward doing all that we can and we have a clinic and doctor that is cognitive of the cost involved and how anxious we are to get pregnant. I really felt that they have our absolute best interest in mind all around. I am on a major high today so sorry if my post is a little annoying. I am just so excited about moving forward with IUI and if necessary IVF. The insurance max amount is enough to cover one of each procedure. So I have my fingers crossed that between the two it will happen!!

Ok enough of me gloating....

Hope the 2WW is going good for you Leeze. It is such a long 2 weeks I know!

Hi Irish! Hope you are doing well!

You ladies have a wonderful weekend! The weather is supposed to be BEAUTIFUL where I am. I hope it is just as nice for you!

Lots of hugs and baby dust!...


----------



## Leeze

Wow - Bann, that sounds amazing - hopefully all that positive energy you've got there will carry you through the next 2-3 months and fingers crossed you get your BFP at the end of it :hugs: - lovely to hear you got a sympathetic Doctor and great to know there's such a clear plan in place for you. And how wonderful that all your results came back showing you've got good fertility for your age! Could you ask for anything more!! I really truly hope this gets you your sticky bean, you deserve it!! :hugs: Also, great to hear TTC was right about what your levels mean - TTC, I'm really now considering you our resident expert and I will be coming to you for a second opinion as soon as I get my results!! :haha: (I think this will be on March 16th at our follow-up appointment)

TTC - I still can't get over that nurse and how mean she was to you. Well done for getting through it with your head held high and checking everything out with the Doctor. Also, I feel what you're saying about all these pregnant women around us - I was in a meeting with another colleague yesterday who announced she's pregnant and every time I go on facebook there's babies and bumps in my face constantly (and I thought this site was for babies and bumps! :haha:). It's so hard, isn't it - when you want to be happy for your friends and share in their experiences but when it just reminds you of your own struggles and sadness then it's really difficult to be there for others. For me, I'm really trying to focus on what makes me feel good at the moment (not always easy) - and be a bit selfish when it comes to not joining in with the baby brigade all the time!! 

I'm feeling really impatient today, struggling with this 2WW. The last few days I've had crampy feelings on and off and I'm somewhere in between telling myself that this could mean nothing and then going into somewhere a bit more optimistic where I wonder if it's implantation signs. I've had this crampy feeling most months for about 6 months though, and every month when it happens I think "Oh, this feels different from the other times, maybe this could be it" - then along come the BFNs then AF is right behind. I'm in a fairly good mood today though, one of my good friends got a job interview for a job she really wants - this is important because she lost her job recently and has been thinking about relocating to about 400 miles away - and I really want her to stay! Also, she's single at the moment and got no thoughts right now of having babies so she's great to be around when I need that escapism! My OH and I are going to see some flats tomorrow too - so fingers crossed we find a lovely nest for us to "grow our family" in!!

It's cold here, Bann - feels very wintery again after being a bit warmer the last week or so. It's 4 degrees!! BRR - forecast for 7 degrees tomorrow. 

Hello to Irish too, come see us soon!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

let me just tell you girls... when I know it is my last visit with this current FS, I am going to make a point to speak my mine to this nasty nasty nurse. I am a very kind person, I really am. And this whole Fertility stuff is very sensitive, and she should know this. I am not asking her to "sugar coat" anything or give me false hope on things, I do want the facts sure... but I do not need her negative statements and her opinions. I for now on will only listen to what my Dr says. As she is not only rude, she really doesn&#8217;t know what she is talking about. Oh and get this... her "husband" must have had a talk with her... as she is kissing my butt each time I go in... I want to GAG!! "OH hows the weather out there today" "doing anything exciting this weekend" I want to look at her and say " are you F&^*!ing Kidding me... but since I don&#8217;t curse as it is I would never say that... but it certainly doesn&#8217;t stop me from thinking it !! haha

Leeze... so yep Im with ya girl... hate the TWW ! and the symptoms, I do the same thing...is that a twinge, or not..yep it is... on no its not!! haha !! Its funny you called me the "resident expert" my friend just today told me... gosh when this is all done and over you will be able to write a small book for the rest of us. Truth be told though... we have a rather big group of girl friends 10-15 girls all in age range of 35-40 and I am really the last one that got married (8 months ago) so all the other girls have pretty much had their kids already so I am the last :( . always thought it would be fun to have "play" dates with my friends kids... oh who knows though.. some of my friends kids are still young 2... so maybe when my kids come along, some of them will still want to play with my kids :( ya think ? ok so hope you end up getting some really nice symptoms start popping up here soon, and if that darn AF gets you, you got a good plan for this next month seeing your FS and got me to help ya with some questions &#61514; 

Bann.... super excited you had a great FS visit, and you love the Dr and your values are good... gosh I am so jealous!! haha... but honestly that is the best news you could ask for really, although it may be taking you awhile to get to your ultimate goal, at least you can have a peace of mind that you really do have a good chance of getting there. (not my luck how my nurse said "well there's always miracles" UGHH!!! ok back to you!! haha ... anyway... and the 20k towards Fertility Treatments... AGAIN I am sooooo jealous!!! Is it Letrozole that she put you on ? if so, yep I heard its just like Clomid, a nice mild fertility drug without the side effects of Clomid. And wow getting an HSG and straight to an IUI... talking about the Dr really understanding your urgency... that is all GREAT NEWS!!!! 


As for me this cycle... looks like Dr thinks I am responding pretty well to the meds... I will take a trigger shot tomorrow night, then Tuesday we go in for an IUI !!! I am sooooo excited...!! jumping out of my skin actually!! they say that because of my age/fsh etc.. that my chance on my own is 5% and with an IUI it raises my chances up 8% so I guess that means I have a %13 chance of it working...not ideal.... BUT hey I will take it ya know ? oh and great news for my hubby, he doesnt have to go into the office, he can "produce" his sample at home and I can drive it up!!! ISNT THAT FANTASTIC!! OH he is so relieved... He isnt really happy about the whole thing anyway... but WAY relieved he doesnt have to go into the office to do it!!


As for the IVF FS visit... on Thursday&#8230;.not really good news there&#8230;..this place also places a lot of weight on that high FSH value I had... ( the majority of them do unfortunately) but long story short she recommended me to go straight to IVF with Donor Eggs...yep&#8230; that is what she Strongly Suggests I do. her take on it is... she will &#8220;let&#8217; me do an IVF with my own eggs, but she doesn&#8217;t recommend it as it does not increase my chances much more than trying on my own at this point and is an expensive gamble ($12K) I was heart broken to be honest. She said their Donor Eggs success rate is 60%. (and costs $20K) so she would like to direct me in that route. Obviously she didnt take me totally by surprise, as I had a good idea that is the route everyone will prob suggest at this point. But she said that maybe if we arent exactly ready to go to donor yet. that we should do a few IUIs then if that doesnt work go to Donor IVF. I told her that even with a slim chance at using my own eggs that for piece of mind despite the cost I would HAVE to really try with my own first, as I would not feel right going straight to Donor Eggs even if my husband agrees to it, which he has not. Oh and if I do go to IVF with my own eggs, I am not going to use this clinic as she told me they only had 5 women over 40 do IVF with them and not 1 was successful... so DAHHH I am not using them NOPE!!.. 

Unfortunately it appears that there is not one good IVF clinic in Pittsburgh, so if I am going to do this IVF it will prob be out of state and I am already looking into one clinic in NY. Only a 7 hour drive from my house, and I am planning on getting a phone consult with them. It is CHR in NY. They have GREAT success rate with Women over 40 like 28 % ISNT that fantastic !!! here is their website...https://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/index.php I can do all my monitoring and blood work at home then drive to NY for them to do an Egg Retrevial and then 3-5 days later for them to transfer the embryos back to me. Not quite sure if you girls have heard of DHEA but it is a supplement actually that I started about a month back as well&#8230; getting some great results for &#8220;women with aging ovaries&#8221; helps them to produce nice follicles on IVF. When I called up to the office, they said I could have a phone consult with one of the Drs next week (Dr Gleicher,) and here is an interview he did on using DHEA&#8230; I really think this is the FS for me !!! https://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=4318538n

so I just have to be patient for this month, and do my research for going foward with IVF, and somewhere along the line perhaps I can find that bucket of Gold on St Pattys day to be able to afford all this !!! haha !!!

Well I hope you have a great weekend chat with all ya girls soon.

Hi Irish&#8230; thinking bout ya&#8230; wondering how this month is going for ya


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

oh and I just looked back in this post to check on CMums siggy to see how things are going... can ya believe she is at 12 weeks already ? looks like she got past the 3 month mark!! way to go CMum!!!


----------



## Leeze

Wowee - good luck with the IUI, TTC - you know they say 13% but I wonder where that statistic comes from. you hear that couples are 20% likely to get pregnant naturally when they BD around the fertile time - and yet some do it first time and others take about 2 years or more!!! So, I think this percentage is probably some medical research on random people and then a whole lot of guesswork added in!!! Fingers crossed the IUI gets you your BFP. :hugs: It feels like you and your OH have come a long way in the last couple of months so it's great you're getting this opportunity. I totally understand the point about donor eggs, I don't think I would like this either. Maybe as a total last resort I would consider it because although genetically it would be 50% from you and your OH I guess what you have to remember is your body and your blood would carry the egg and grow it into a lovely baby - that's got to be worth nearly 50%!!!! It's so hard to know isn't it, unless you're in that position. :hugs:

got to dash, my friend just arrived, catch you later xx :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

I got a really faint line on an internet cheapy test today, but I'm not sure if it might be an evap - so I'm a bit confused!! I'm only 10dpo so it's really early. At first it looked like a definite BFN but after about 5 mins I could see a very faint line. I'm trying to stay calm :haha: because I know it could be nothing and I'm preparing myself that it might well all end with AF in a few days. AF is actually due tomorrow but I O'd a few days late so my prediction would be Wednesday or Thursday for AF. I will test again in the morning and see if it looks any more promising!! Am feeling a bit excited too just in case!!! Hard being in limbo though!!! :shrug:


----------



## Leeze

ttc1st_at_40 said:


> oh and I just looked back in this post to check on CMums siggy to see how things are going... can ya believe she is at 12 weeks already ? looks like she got past the 3 month mark!! way to go CMum!!!

wow - that has gone quickly! I must drop by her page to say hi!


----------



## Leeze

OMG - got a clearer BFP this morning with FMU. Need to go to work now, will post more this evening xx Can't believe it :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

WOW OMG.... GREAT... FANTASTIC... gosh congratulations!!! now what? HAHA!!



see we told ya it was cause of that HSG Test you got done!! haha... just joking of course... BUT gosh out
of all the tests I had I didnt get the HSG (got a similar saline one but not this) I want one!! haha


----------



## Leeze

thanks TTC! 

I think it's definitely because of the HSG. If so, then I would seriously recommend getting one!! :hugs:

I'm in shock right now and keeping everything crossed that my bean sticks. I hope the rest of you get your BFPs very soon too. I will definitely be lurking sometimes to see how you're all doing - and keep in touch through the profile pages :hugs:

You girls have been an amazing support to me and you all deserve your BFPs very soon - what a journey we have been on together over the last few months. :hugs: - Thank you SO MUCH for always being there :hugs:

Bann and TTC - fingers crossed that the IUI gets you both your BFPs this next cycle :hugs:

Irish - fingers crossed for you for the next month when you start trying again :hugs:

Sending you all lots and lots of dust :dust: - hurry up and get your BFPs because I need you with me in 1st Tri :hugs:


----------



## bann1126

OMG Leeze! That is FANTASTIC news!!!!! I am so excited for you! I have to say though I am rather sad to see you go but I hope we are joining you in the 1st tri very very very soon!!! Thank you so much for all the support you have provided!

TTC, good luck with your IUI tomorrow!! I wish you were closer to Georgia and could see the specialist I went to. Hopefully you will not have to search any longer though and this IUI does it for you!! Fingers crossed for you!

I am on Letrozole. I go for the HSG test on Wednesday. I go in for blood work Monday morning next week. And then I am thinking the IUI will be on Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. Depends on when I hit my peak. It has been rather stressful trying to figure out how to get to these appointments in as they are during my work hours. My boss has no idea what is going on. He is an older man who is all about work. I have a feeling he could care less and really would not want to know what all is going on and why I need to get out here and there for appointments. But hopefully the IUI will work and then I have a good excuse as to why I am having to leave work for all the doctor appointments.

I am blown away that CMUM is already at 12 weeks! Time flies!

Leeze, I am just on cloud 9 about your news! I can honestly say that I am genuinely excited for you! I hope your flat hunting is going well for you and your husband and you will be settling down in a nice new home with a new baby soon! 

Ok ladies, I will probably not check back in till after the HSG test on Wednesday. Have a wonderful week. Again, good luck with the IUI TTC!! I hope it goes very well for you!

Take care...


----------



## Leeze

Bann - fingers crossed your HSG gets you the BFP!!!

lots of hugs and baby dust to you all :hugs: :dust:

take care of each other and don't forget to drop by say hello sometimes xx


----------



## Irish9yo

OMG guys I go away for a week and there has been so much news I was in Poland all last week at -14deg so glad to be back in wet Ireland and the weather is much more civilised.

Leeze I am actually crying (good happy crying) typing this I am so thrilled for you it is great to see one of our group getting such fantastic news you so deserve it. I feel it guys this is our year and the Spring is just coming in. Hoping to join you very soon on the baby train. Will miss you though have to say you have been brill, wishing you every happiness and joy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bann so sorry the AF got you but it is great that you had such a good visit with the FS maybe this HSG is the trick perhaps that will give you a push in the right direction.

TTC seriously you have been through the mill with that Bitxx of a nurse I really hope your investigations in to the clinic in Pittsburgh go well it is such a tough road I will shortly have to be making those decisions if this round does not go well.

So for me still status Quo found this month very stressful have been doing a lot of travelling and entertaining and crying was so wrecked the weekend and have to go off again to Poland on the 7th of March which is right around the time I should be starting my injections. I am CD16 today was really weird I have not yet gotten a Peak on my CBFM but I had some sticks left over from the other digital CB individual tests and I got a smiley fact in the afternoon of the 14th so either I had a very faint surge or my other CBFM missed it anyhoo I don't think I would get pregnant myself all going well in 2wks I will start the injections not sure yet if I will go for the IUI will be interesting to see how yee get on and what you feel about it. Anyway Leeze congrats again and baby dust to all the rest of us - we will get there.


----------



## bann1126

Hi ladies.

How did the IUI go TTC?! Are you now in the 2WW?

Weather in Poland sounds miserable Irish! I hope work slows down for you or becomes a little less stressful. Sucks you have to go back to Poland. Jobs are not fun but we have to have them! Good luck with the injections.

I had the HSG test yesterday and it went well. Radiologist let me watch and explained everything that he was seeing. Everything looked good and tubes were open. Again, nothing to explain why we haven't been successful. I have my fingers crossed the IUI does the trick! I go in for more bloodwork Monday and then I will have the IUI the day after I get my peak on the OPK. I am guessing that will be Wednesday or Thursday of next week.

Take care ladies!!...


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

OK BYE then Leeze... :hi: dont forget about us !!! 

oh Irish... hugs to you girl!! what a time you have been having then.... ok so you think you caught your surge... but ya said you didnt start injections yet? so you will start them next cycle ? 

ok Bann hoping that HSG gives you some luck like Leeze... cant tell ya how many times I heard that that test really does do wonders some how... Ive heard 2 things, it could clear up some minor blocking or also that the dye that is used, really stimulates the tubes to be more active on moving your egg along. So fingers crossed for ya this cycle. and you ane me both doing our first IUI this cycle !! ya!!! 

so yep had the IUI on Tuesday... had some nice follicle sizes according to my last ultrasound. had 8 in all, but only 3 that looked promising in size. So I guess I am officially in my TWW... gosh this one is gonna be grueling!!!


----------



## Irish9yo

Bann glad the HSG went well onwards and upwards best of luck with the IUI

TTC1st that is brill bout the IUI the wait will be up before you know it and hopefully you will have a good result.

So I am CD 20 hoping to start the injections around the 10th or 11th of March so I am in for the long haul won't know if we were successful or not until nearly the end of March seems ages away but then I can't believe it is Friday again already feels like I woke Monday and now it is Friday. In one way it is good but in another way life is passing me by, I know it is cliched but really I think I have to stop living in what might be in the future and just enjoy what I have. Don't get me wrong I am very hopeful and 100% committed to gettign there but I have been putting so much emphasis on it that everything else has become a shadow in my life including my little princess she will be in school before I know it and it will all have passed me by. Sorry don't mean to be down but it just really all hit me this week have been quite upset. Thankfully I have given myself a kick up the behind and told myself to BUILD A BRIDGE AND GET OVER IT ) LOL. Anyhoo on a brighter note I wish yee all a fab weekend best of luck with the 2WW and the IUI next week I will catch up with yee on Monday or so  xx


----------



## bann1126

So I had blood work done this morning and an ultrasound to check out my follicles. The doctor said the lining was very good and I have 2 good size follicles and 1 small one which she is not even counting. They were all on the right side. None on my left. She said that the medication apparently has slowed things down a little. I usually get my peak on CD13 which is tomorrow but she said it will probably be the end of the week when I get my peak this time. It is even possible I will need to come in for a trigger shot and get the IUI on Saturday she said. But she seemed to think things were good so I did not think anything of it until I googled to see how many long it takes follicles to mature, etc. From other posts it sounds like I really should have more follicles to have a successful IUI. 

So TTC, our resident expert, how many follicles should one have?? And what size should they be?? Thank you for your sharing your knowledge! I can read what others have posted but I trust you. You have been spot on with everything! 

I hope you all are doing well!! Take care!...


----------



## Irish9yo

Hi Bann when I had my last round of injections I had all my follicles on the left I had about three too but my largest was only 13mm they like them to be over 20mm b/c of this they have up'd my dose to 3 ampules which I think is 150mg of Menopur which they are hoping I will respond to.


----------



## Irish9yo

ps best of luck!!!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Hey Irish... OMG I sooooo know what you mean about time really just flying flying by. It seems with this TTC you want to rush through to Ovulation, then rush through the TWW then the month is over and its another month... and I (as it sounds you are too) am completely absorbed about this TTC that takes up the majority of my "time" that I do as well feel I am missing out on other things... gosh it is almost March, and I could of sworn Christmas was just last week !! haha... so I agree with you and know exactly what you are saying there....so NO need to aplogize EVER !! hope you have a better week this than last. 

hey Bann... so happy I jumped on here so I could try to answer your question. Ok so when she is saying "good" size follicles, did you ask how big? and when they say the lining looks good, did ya ask how many mm? See this is where I may get on my nurses nerves, because I ask.. ok what size are the follicles and what is my lining at, and they do tell me, but I think a lot of patients just take the general answers they give... BUT NOT ME HAHAHa

ok so every dr is different but here is my general understanding...

lining... they want the lining to be at least an 8 to be convinced a embryo can implant... obviously their has been others that have keep a pregnancy below an 8 but it is not desired. Basically anything over an 8 is considered good, the thicker the better i.e. 10-12... then you dont want it to thick either.

ok as for follicle size and IUI. From what I understand usually for unmedicated cycles women produce multiple follicles each month...but only 1 (maybe 2) lead follicle(s) that will end up being the one that is ovulated, there may be other smaller ones but typically they do not get "pushed out during typical ovulation"... now when on meds (clomid/injections) they do this so women will increase their # of lead follicles in order to give them a better chance of pregnancy... but then again they do not want "too" many lead follicles as that would mean chance of high order multiples. So from what I understand if you use a trigger shot, all of your follicles will be forced to ovulate (not so with normal ovulation as only the "lead" follicle will pop...lead meaning the largest (one or two) depending how many you have). As for the sizes I think Drs like to see at least a size follicle 18 mm to consider it to be mature before they will let you trigger. And they say the follicles grow on average about 1-2 mm per night. Some times more...sometimes less. And even after you do the trigger shot, the follicles continue to grow right up to the time you actually ovulate. 

so here is what I had this month to give you an example
CD10 Right Ovary 2 Follicles (1 @10, 1 @8) Left Ovary 4 Follicles (15,12,11 2under 10)

now that clearly means I did not have anything ready to Ovulate yet... meaning I really only had that 15 as the lead follicle.... BUT on CD13 I went back and here is what I had
Right Ovary 2 Follicles ([email protected], 1 @13) and Left Ovary 5 Follicles (22,15,14,13,12,12) BUT what my Dr did is he liked that I had the nice 22mm one but also the fact that I had those two 15mm ones... he wanted me to do one more day of injectables before I triggered to try to give these 15 ones time to grow a little more. So that was CD13 and I triggered on CD14 had the IUI on CD16... so the day I had the IUI I have no idea actually what ultimately the follicles had all grown to, as I didnt get an ultrasound... but that would have been nice though!! I guess they are assuming that the 22 mm one prob grew to perhaps 23-25 and perhaps those 15 ones may have gotten up to 18-19. Which would give me a chance with 3 follicles this month. That is where the chances of twins comes into play... NOW on the flip side if I would have responded TOO well with the injections and I had too many follicles that is when they would cancel me and tell me not to try this month as there would be a chance of high order multiples, but for me it looks just perfect, we know at least I had 1 lead, and a chance of 2 others that may have matured in time as well... 

sorry for the long explanation and I hope I didnt confuse you... let me know if I did though.. haha


----------



## bann1126

Thank you so much for the info ladies!! The nurse called yesterday and said the doctor wants me to come in on Thursday for a trigger shot and Friday for the IUI. I am panicking now because I have work obligations on Friday that in no way can I get out of. I told the nurse that the doctor had mentioned getting the trigger shot on Friday (I am assuming the trigger shot is a quick in and out of the office) and the IUI Saturday but all she said was "the doctor wrote down Thursday trigger shot and Friday IUI. If you wait till Saturday it will be too late." I don't know what to do. There is absolutely no way for me to get out of work on Friday. I don't know. Ugh!! Is the timing ever right?! Oh, and I did not get the size of my follicles but she said that the 2 were good and told me to stop searching and reading the internet. LOL. What do they expect?! Of course we are going to search and read as much as we can!

I understand what you mean by living in the moment and not the future Irish! I have been so obsessed with trying to get pregnant I have isolated myself pretty much. I don't go out with friends, I am moody and emotional all the time. I live for my peak each month and then the TWW just to start it all over again. Maybe I will sit back and take a breath and try and clear my mind from it all and enjoy what is going on right now. It is so much easier said than done though!

I have my fingers crossed for you ladies! Wishing you well! Lots of baby dust!

Thanks again for responding so quick yesterday! You guys are awesome! :hugs:


----------



## Irish9yo

Bann they should be able to give you a day leaway to continue the meds and trigger a day later if you can't get out of work on Friday you should ask them. I know when they scanned me day 10 I was not ready (follicle size wise) they pushed out my trigger day it is worth investigating.

I am in a total spin as you know I am a total POAS junkie and today I had a few extra sticks on the other OPK digital monitor and the bloody thing gave me a smiley face on CD24 after I having a smiley face on the same thing on CD14 this cycle. I am still on high fertility with two bars on the CBFM it si still asking me for sticks even at CD24 and the line started to get darker yeserday even though I never had a peak despite getting the smiley face on the other one on CD14. I swear I am totally in a spin it is very confusing especially when I have to decide when to get my perscription for the meds for next cycle which are expensive.

Anyhoo girls I apprecite the support and advise I am sure it will all make sense eventually xxxx I will tune in soon to see how you are doing and I will let you know re teh saga of my conflicting results on the OPK's  xxx tlk soon


----------



## bann1126

Thanks Irish. I have a call in to them to ask about that and see about going ahead and getting everything scheduled. Surely I am not the only one that is doing this around their work schedule. Every time I mention work to try and get an idea on timeframes, etc., they give me this look that makes me feel like they are thinking that I am in there for assistance, I am doing this on their terms and their schedule. I know for the most part it is out of my control but there are ways to know somewhat ahead of time so I can rearrange work or take time off from work if needed. Ya know? So frustrating! I left a voice-mail message 3 hours ago and no return call. I am just really anxious and irritated. Again here I go with the emotions and feeling out of control. Ugh!!! I am on CD14 right now. I consistantly get a positive around CD13. Hopefully I will hear back soon. If not in the next 45 mins I am going to call again. They will not return calls after 4 so I don't want to wait too long.

As far as your OPK readings Irish, I have no idea what to make of it! I have read that it is possible, rare but possible, to ovulate more than once. Maybe with all that you have been through with the m/c and all these meds you ovulated twice this month? I would call your doctor right away and let them know what kind of readings you are getting and see what they say. Maybe they will want you to come on in for an ultrasound to see what is going on? How long are your cycles? CD24 seems pretty late to me. Is there enough time for a baby to stick if you did conceive right now? That would be extremely confusing! :(

Lots of baby dust to everyone. :hugs:


----------



## Irish9yo

Bann not too sure going to call the FS tomorrow thought there might be a vague chance that I could be pregnant as sometimes you can get a positive on the OPK when you are as the tests are almost identical (there are some differences) & they don't reccomend it as normally in any even the HPT is more sensitive in any case. I took as a test this mornign (HPT) as you do - as I thought I was CD24 but it was negative so it is all still up in the air - it would have been good to have at least one normal cycle so I felt confident about the meds and as you say any potential bean sticking - Boo hoo for me :-( Anyhoo lets see. 

Totally know what you mean about the clinics they are nice in my place to a point but still they are very clinical and cold and when I have asked questions that they didn't appreciate they looked at me like I had ten heads but you know what they are providing us wiht a service we are paying them and they owe us the best possible care - we should not have to ask to be treated with respect we should just get it. I hope they are able to work with you so you don't have to miss out on a cycle.

TTC hope all is well catch up with you next week.


----------



## bann1126

I am such an idiot Irish! Laying in bed last night the thought popped into my head about it possibly meaning you are pregnant, not that you are ovulating. I have ovulation on the brain right now and I could not get past that yesterday to realize what it really could mean. But you say you got a negative after that? Your body is really trying to confuse you right now!! I would see if your clinic would do a blood test just for ease of mind. I don't know. Let us know what they say when you talk to them! So sorry you are on this emotional rollar coaster with not knowing what is going on with your cycles and stuff!!

Well I got my positive OPK this morning which means no trigger shot for me. They scheduled me for the IUI tomorrow afternoon at 3:30. I was able to work my schedule out with work and I can make it for the 3:30 appointment. Thank goodness!!! This month has got to work. I have to fly to Connecticut last week of March for work. If the IUI does not work I calculated about when next month I would be ovulating and it is when I will be gone. But if they do the IVF I don't know if that throws off the timing of things. I know I am getting ahead of myself and I have to focus on the IUI right now and stay positive that it works! But I can't help but think ahead! 

So when is your testing date TTC? Any potential symptoms? Too soon? I'm sure you don't want to think too much into every twinge. I try not to but it is always in the back of my mind!

Ok, take care ladies. I will not be back on here till next week. I am working out of the office tomorrow then the IUI tomorrow afternoon then this weekend is a busy family weekend. We are having family over for my mom, dad and husbands birthday dinner. Lots of house cleaning to do then cooking then entertaining. 

Lots of hugs and baby dust!...


----------



## nygirl139

Im 38 ttc for 3 years just trying to keep hold of that sticky bean, lucky enough to already have 3 children, 16,13 and 9 but trying for number 4 with my gorgeous hubby, anyone looking for a buddy I could do with all the encouragement possible right now I'm on CD18 just ov'd :) x


----------



## bann1126

Hi ladies. I hope everyone had a lovely weekend!

Hi nygirl. I love hearing what others are going through as well so it is nice to have you join us. Sounds like you are in the 2WW right now. Good luck!!

Irish and TTC how are things going?!...

So I am officially in the 2WW. My DH is out of town all week on a business trip so it gives me plenty of time to sit and wonder what is going on inside my body if anything. I know it is way soon but I am just waiting on the slightest little sign. My doctor told me that I have to think of the IUI as a 2-3 time process so for me to not get my hopes up too much. I didn't like it when she said that at all. But she has to be realistic I know. She had agreed to try IUI once and then go stright to IVF if it did not work because of the max amount insurance will pay will go quick. I will be reminding her of that if the IUI was not successful. But I don't want to get too ahead of myself.

Well I hope everyone is doing well. Lots of hugs and baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Irish9yo

Howdi girls,
Well just back from Poland been a hetic week and I am off to London for a Hen on Friday so like a whirlwind feel like I am permenantly in an airport 

NY thrilled to have you on board best of luck with the 2WW you will have to keep us posted.

Bann I know it is hard but hang in there this might be your month and I know they say not to get your hopes up but it is nice to think that you are in with a good a chance as anyone so all my fingers and toes crossed for you.

TTC dying to know how you got on so drop in and keep us posted I hope all is well.

For me it has been a total nightmare of a cycle that is still not finished I got my peak as I said again on CD25 and I am now CD31 and still no periods and no BFP so think it was just a weird hormone thing as soon as I get my AF I am off to get another hormone profile done which will mean getting my FS levels checked which I am so scared of but has to be done. I really hoped that I would be starting my injections next week but that is now looking unlikely will just have to wait and see. It is a bit of a bummer though as my OH is goign to America on the 21st so I have a bad feeling that this is going to put me out for this month unless we opt for IUI and they can freeze a sample for him. Anyhoo a lot still up in the air and to be honest I am loosing my patience fast. At the end of the day that is the worst of it you can't skip to the next part you just have to wait for your body to oblige you and mine keeps quitting on me. Fingers crossed for me that my af will show up sooner rather than later so I can get these injections behind me.

Guys have all my fingers and toes crossed for yee hope have excellent news over the next 2wks. xx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

hi EVERYONE !!

have to let ya know if I didnt already that I have been trying to limit my self on the computer. Hubby was complaining that is all I do is sit on the computer when I get home from work, so for the last few weeks I have been staying off of it. As I said I already sit on a computer all day at work and really need a break once I get home.

anyway...

So Bann how the heck is the 2ww going? got any symptoms ? gosh I have my fingers crossed for ya !!!

Irish... gosh where the heck is AF when ya need her, always showing when you dont want her now when ya do, she takes her good old time huh? so frustrating. I would be planning ahead like you too though, so make sure just in case, you get your hubbys guys frozen incase. Now were you hoping for an IVF and may switch to IUI if need be? 

as for me AF showed up right on time on Monday :( real bummer cause this was my first month I really thought we had a good chance. It actually hit me really hard and I have been quite depressed this week so far.

so I went up to my FS today, to talk about last months cycle, he was happy with the way I responded to the injections and wants me to continue BUT if I do EVERYTHING is out of pocket for me going foward. Last month the way it worked is IUI was not officially "in my plan" meaning they coded it that I was just being monitored and last minuite I then switched to IUI cause everything looked good and all I had to pay out of pocket was $550 ($250 for a cycle fee and $300 for the IUI itself) the $1500 in blood work and ultrasounds was covered because it was all done before my IUI. BUT Since I had an IUI now my insurance considers anything I do after it (ultrasounds/bloodwork) to be "testing on top of my fertility treatments", and they will only cover "testing to diagnosis infertility". 

So if we do the injectables this month with IUI I have to have the blood work and ultrasounds for the whole week, so my total will be over $2K. Hubby and I talked about it and we are just going to save that $$ to go towards the IVF, but I talked my FS into letting me do just an IUI once I detech my surge myself. He was not happy about it, but he did agree to it. Says without injections he feels it only boosts my chances up 3%, but he agree to let me detech my surge at home, come in the next day for an ultrasound and blood work to verify my surge then the following day do an IUI. That all should run me close to $600. Which is fine. I just hope I can do the timing right, I wish he would just let me catch my surge, and do the IUI the very next day, instead he wants me to do the ultrasound the very next day then the following do the IUI. Oh I dont know, but it will still make me feel like I am at least doing "something" to help boost my chances ya know. So this month I am back to using my CBFM, And I can betcha I will be constantly peeing on the single use digital sticks trying to catch my surge as well, I think I will have to of those cheapy ones too huh? 

I have a IVF consult with a new FS on March 25th, He is out of state, but is suppose to be a great FS. I will fly in for my consult and fly out the same day. And if we use him for IVF he is a 6 hour drive from my house. Hubby has agreed that we dont want to do it local as the sucess rates are not good around where we live, so if we are going to do it, it is fine to go out of state. Hoping it works the first month, as I dont know if hubby will want to be driving 12 hours round trip for these IVF appointments. I can do the monitoring locall for the IVF but for the procedures itself we obviously have to be there. So it wont be an easy road, I have the patience for it, but it may wear off real quick for hubby though. So my appointment is in 2 weeks, and I hope the FS will let me start my first IVF cycle in April, but I am thinking he wont let me start until May. But we shall see.......


----------



## bann1126

So sorry to hear about your cycle nightmares Irish!! Gosh what an emotional rollarcoaster! I definitely have my fingers crossed for you that you see AF soon and can start your injections! 

Awe TTC, I am so very sorry AF got you again!! And the dilemma you are in with the cost of everything and your doctor wanting to do an U/S between your peak and the IUI. Why in the world would he want to do the U/S inbetween those days? That just doesn't make sense to me. I know you are not doing the injections but are you taking clomid or anything? I really hope your visit on the 25th goes fabulous and you get the hopeful news that you deserve!! The FS I am going to offers interest free financing. I know it is funny to talk about financing treatment but maybe the FS you are checking out on the 25th offers something to help with spreading out the cost? Good luck with everyting!!

As far as I go, I have not had any symptoms. I have been symptom searching like crazy and I haven't had a darn thing. Still a little early. I am going to test on Wednesday of next week. I go in for a blood test next Friday if I have not got a positive on my own. If AF gets me soon I am going to do everything I can to move forward with the IVF next cycle. I have to go out of town for work at the end of the month for a week. I am worried about that getting in the way. I have been trying to look into IVF cycles and the timing of everything when it comes to IVF. Not getting consistant time frames, depends on what website I read. We shall see next week! I am so anxious and driving myself nuts!!

Well nice to hear from you ladies!! So sorry the news wasn't great but so glad to hear you guys are marching on and doing what you can to reach your goal!! Take care. Lots of hugs and baby dust!!...


----------



## Irish9yo

TTC that is such a bummer but sounds like you have a plan and good for you on making the FS work for you and work to your wishes, the money is a nightmare I know it myself but you seem to be really in control and have a definite course of action which is brilliant. 

Bann I hear you about work it is a total pain in the ass sometimes though there is nothing you can do about it I was that way this month but you know what you work around it as best you can. Hang in there you might still get your result you will have to keep us posted.

Guys as for me I am in a total spin - I was in London for a Hen only got back tonight don't know why but had a really funny feeling even though I had been testing and monitoring all along anyway to make a long story short I POAS threw it up on the toilet cistern and startd to unpack blah di blah came back in and there was a faint line (very faint but definately visible):bfp: . I am in a total spin don't know how this happened as I seemed to get two peaks at different times (which is apparantly impossible unless it is in a 36hr period when you can ovulate twice as you have two mature eggs). 

Guys haven't said anything to my husband yet going to go and have my bloods done tomorrow and Wednesday and then I will say it to him if the numbers are encouraging. It is terrible that I can't even get excited given everything that happened to me the last time. 

I was bursting to tell yee and will keep you posted fingers crossed for me will catch up with yee during the week.:flower:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

IRISH... so happy I logged on this AM... !!! what it the world! a BFP, gosh I hope that line gets darker... and hey I have heard that people can "O" twice in one month, right... certainly not unheard of at all... and perhaps you caught that little egg!! wow how wonderful.... please keep us posted.

Bann wondering if you gave in and tested early? or if ya still planning on waiting til Wed...

will check the boards later today to see how you girls are coming along... fingers crossed..


----------



## Irish9yo

Guys went for bloods this morning will have the results on Wednesday have bloods again Wednesday and friday I attached my test from this morning 12DPO today. I am sick I am so nervous still haven't told my AF thinking I will not say anything until I get my results - what do yee think?
 



Attached Files:







Pregnancy test.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Irish9yo

Sorry meant my OH not my AF - total brain freeze!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

wow Irish, that definately looks like a BFP to me !!! 

soooo about not telling OH... why are ya thinking not to ? are you concerned if it is not, that hubby will be crushed, or will he be worried about you being crushed ? I can tell ya that I am very upset about all that is going on with my TTC journey, and I try to keep my sadness away from my hubby a lot cause I dont want him to think it is too much for me to handle. Is that your lines of thinking ? Cause I know I want to keep trying and trying everything I can, but I feel if hubby thinks I cant take it emotionally he will want to put a stop to everything.


----------



## Irish9yo

ttc that is exactly it the last time he was so upset and pissed off that I had told everyone and he really felt I couldn't cope with the disappointment so don't know feel like going total opposite direction this time and telling no one I know I will have to say it to him but he works best when the doctor has given evidence that I am actually pregnant he knows that I test very early. I will probably end up saying it to him tonight but just really betwixed and between about it. I am afraid to believe it myself tks for getting back to me appreciate it!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

I soooo see your point, Lets just hope that this is "it" and your numbers are good and it really really is a BFP and stays that way. But on the chance that it is not, just make sure you say to him that if this is not the real thing you will be ok (so he knows that you can cope) I really dont know if that is the best advice, but I can tell you that is how I have to "play the game" unfortunately.


----------



## bann1126

OMG I see the line!! I am so excited for you. I know you need the blood test results to really confirm it but I am still very exited for you! Are you going to do another HPT tomorrow? I would do one every morning just for some additional peace of mind. I understand being on the fence about telling your OH but I would just explode if I tried to not say anything to mine. Can't wait to hear about your blood test results but it def looks like a BFP to me!! 

I am trying to hold out testing till Wednesday. Might give in tomorrow morning but really trying to hold out till 12dpo which will be Wednesday. Still haven't had any real symptoms.


----------



## Irish9yo

Thanks Bann, fingers crossed for you too - have decided to tell him tonight otherwise I will feel like I am sneaking around and as TTC said will just say that I am hoping for the best but am prepared that it might not go our way. Bought a lot of 15MIU tests on the internet so will keep testing to keep an eye on it you know me POAS junkie but I think once I get all of the bloods back I will leave it at that so I don't drive myself crazy!!!!! or should I say even crazier!!!!!! - tks guys hope you don't mind me staying on till I know for sure feel like this is the only place I can say what's on my mind will move on as soon as I HOPEFULLY get some good results back xxx Tks again


----------



## Irish9yo

ps Bann you have much more willpower than me I really am routing for you !!!


----------



## bann1126

Of course you can stay on Irish! As long as you want! I get sad when people move on. I feel like I have formed a relationship with you guys. So I get kind of sad when people move on. I am of course super excited for the close ones from our group that have moved on but still get kind of sad. Feels like I am breaking up with a friend, ya know? But I know we will all make it to first tri section soon so I just have to remind myself that.

I am a major POAS junky also. I didn't buy any internet cheapies to try and stop myself and hold out this time. They are too darn expensive in the drugstore so it has worked thus far. I have a 3 pack of digitals to use this week and that is it!

TTC, not too long till your FS visit! When do you think the IUI will be? Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Leeze

OMG - Irish, that's amazing!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Hope you guys don't mind me jumping in here (I miss you all!!! :hugs:) to wish a big congratulations to Irish

Irish, that is a similar line to the one I got on 12dpo - fingers crossed for you hon xxx 

hope the rest of you are doing ok - Bann, TTC - I'm fully expecting to hear about your BFPs soon too!!! :hugs:


----------



## Irish9yo

Thanks Leeze good to hear from you, missed you on here!!!

Bann I am holding my breath for your roll on tomorrow.

TTC you will have to keep us posted on your visit and how your plans are progressing.

Called the Doc this morning for my results and the first set of Beta HCG was back it came in at 70.3 (range for 3wks = 15 - 156) I know though that this means nothing until I get the next one tomorrow to see if it is rising OK. I swear I am going crazy I had acupuncture today and she warned me about being negative and told me just to accept it for the moment that it is normal that I don't want to get excited. It is Paddy's here in Ireland on Thursday so definately won't have my 2nd result until at least Friday so fingers crossed.

Told the hubby yesterday evening he just looked at me said "are you sure?" I said "Yes" he said "OK here we go again" I had to laugh really b/c that is what it feels like we are both on a hampster wheel. Guys don't get me wrong I am thrilled this is progress no matter what happens I am just praying now that everything is normal and it sticks.

Will tune in tomorrow to see what the updates are


----------



## bann1126

I bet you are going crazy Irish but that is positive news! So glad you told your hubby and I understand how both of you are feeling. I can't wait to hear about Friday's results. I hope it gives you that reassurance you need!...


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Yayayaya for Irish! Just wanted to pop in real quick before bed! Good night all.


----------



## Irish9yo

Hi Guys, got my results today 126 so they have not quite doubled and I have continued testing (don't know why I torture myself) and the line really isn't getting any darker I can't really function I am so scared of bad news. Had my last blood test today so won't get these results until Monday so will be a very long weekend. I am trying to stay positive but give all I have been through it is so hard!

Bann you will have to fill us in on how you got on.

TTC hope all is what is the latest on your FS visit have you a date yet for IUI? 

Guys pray for me that I get a good result!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bann1126

I will definitely say a prayer for you Irish! I will be thinking about you all weekend! Did they say given about how far along you should be right now what the normal range is? What was it the other day compared to today? Did they say anything to you to give you any peace of mind? Gosh I really hope and pray everything progresses like it should and you get very good results on Monday!

I am waiting on my blood test results. I should have them in this afternoon. I have got 5 BFP HPT but I need the blood test results to reassure me. And even then that does not mean I am out of the clear. I am so nervous about like what happened last time with the missed m/c. I am so afraid of hearing "I'm so sorry sweety but there is no heart beat" at the 8 week ultrasound. I can hear it in my mind like it was yesterday. You know you try and try and try to get that BFP and then when you do you are just an emotional mess until you know everything is going to be ok. I am excited but I am not allowing myself to get too excited until I actually see the heart beat and know that everything is ok. I am trying to protect my feelings as much as they can be protected. Ya know what I mean? Am I being silly?

TTC, I hope you are doing well. IUI should be coming up soon right? And your FS appointment is next week! Something to look forward to and hopefully get that positive news that you need!

Again Irish I will be thinking about you and praying for you! Try to stay as positive as you can!

Lots of hugs to you ladies!!...


----------



## Irish9yo

Bann congrats thrilled for you like myself hope the bloods go well it is so nerve wrecking you are not being silly at all - absolutely thrilled for you !!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

TTC hope all is good drop in and let us know how you are doing :hugs:

Will drop in MOnday and let yee know the results wishing yee all a super weekend hopefully I will keep my sanity my husband is off to America on Saturday so on my own for all of next week :wacko:


----------



## bann1126

Well I just got the call about my levels and they are at 61 which confirms I am pregnant but they said they were a little on the low side. They are bringing me in on Sunday to do more blood work and said they want to make sure that number has doubled. They said on Sunday it should be well over a 100. Nerve wracking!! Fingers crossed for us!!...


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

BANNNNNNN !!! YOU TOOOOOOOO ???? YIPPPPEEEEEEE gosh sooo sorry I am just jumpin on here now... geez see what I miss!! 

What a lucky month huh!!!! 

Well you girls have to be having a hell of a weekend huh!!! gosh that is soooooo awesome. So Bann you are going in tomorrow and Irish expecting results on Monday... well I guess it looks like its my turn now huh? 

guess with all these sucess stories everyone will leave me in the dust :( ... thats ok I understand I guess that people think they have to jump right off a TTC thread once they get preggers, so I guess I understand thats how people feel, butt to be honest on the other hand I feel like you kinda form relationships and an abrupt "See ya later" is kinda sad as well, you guys know what I mean at all? 

before you guys take off I want you to know that I have already said a prayer that both of your bloods continue to rise!! and will pray for you both all weekend..!!! awesome great news... cant wait to hear from you guys next week.

anyway as for me... I havent gotten my positive OPK yet, so havent gone in for my IUI obviously... I am thinking I will surge either tonight or tomorrow, I did call the office they said if I do get a positive OPK this weekend, just come in first thing Monday AM and they will do the IUI. But in the mean time we have been BD every other day thats all we can do I guess.

and YEP my IVF Consult is coming up this Friday, I am very anxious and cant wait to meet the Dr, heard he is fantastic, and I hope I can start an IVF cycle in April, thinking he may have me start in May though, cause Friday when I get to his office I will already be in my TWW from this Month, so AF is due April 1st (ish) so maybe yep he may not have me start until May.... oh well I take what every he can give me. 

girls much prayers and well wishes to you, I will definately check in first thing next week to see how you girls are doing..


----------



## Irish9yo

TTC that is great news that you will be in for the IUI so soon and you are roking and rolling with the IVF process.

I feel exactly the same way that we have bonded and been through some of the toughest times I hope I ever have to go through so if you don't mind us going through the early stages I will hang in with you until you feel that it is driving you mad would really like to see you through too given all the help and understanding you have given me. Will also probably jump on another thread too just to see what the Goss is. As I said don't want to drive you mad so if you are OK with that you are stuck with me for a while at least - let me know.

Honestly it can happen when you least expect it we weren't even really trying this month and not sure yet whether it will stick or not.

I am still waiting on my results from Friday but I have been driving myself mad as usual (I KNOW I SAID I WOULDN'T BUT I DID) I continued to test but switched to the Clear blue Digital with the indicator (ouch on my credit card as these were secret purchases my husband is going to divorce me). I tested on Thursday and it indicated 1-2wks and then on Friday after my bloods and it said 2-3wks so by that I think my levels are at least rising but these things are never 100%. I will no for certain tomorrw before lunch hopefully.

Guys found this HCG calculator which may be useful: https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator

If I put in my results it says that I am just above average, my Doc said she would expect them to double but the more I read about it - it is more like every 48-72hrs. Anyhoo I am holding out hope and acting at least as if I am pregnant - as my Doc says "Live like a nun for the first 3mths" and then you can relax a little.

Bann sorry can't remember how many DPO you are but 60 to be a good start the levels vary so much any of my practictioners I have spoken to my Doc, FS & OBGYN have said that the first figure really doesn't mean anything that it is the 2nd one that counts to see if they are rising I found the calculator good in that regard to see how my figures fair out.

Anyhoo I am praying for us both that the numbers are goods and high, TTC have all my fingers and toes crossed for the IUI this may be your month afterall - keep us posted on the progress.

Will tune in tomorrow to see how you are all doing xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bann1126

LOL TTC, I feel the same way! I feel like I am going through a break up and I am not even given the opportunity to plead my case why we should stay together. LOL. I definitely want to stick around as long as you don't mind. Did you get your positive OPK? Are they still wanting to do an ultrasound in-between the positive OPK and the IUI or are they going to skip the ultrasound? My FS told us to BD the same day as the IUI and the day after. She said it can only help your chances. So sounds like you are doing all that you can! Good luck with the FS visit this week! Can't wait to hear what they have to say. Hopefully this will be the only visit you will need but if not I sure do hope they will get you in for IVF in April like you are hoping!

Thanks for the link Irish! I am going to check it out shortly. I would be doing the exact same thing as you. But our digitals only say "pregnant" or "not pregnant". I don't know of any in the states that actually tell you in weeks how far along you are. Can't wait to hear your numbers today! 

Mine did double to 120. I go back again this Wednesday for them to make sure they continue to rise. I know everyone is different and it is good news they doubled. I would just feel better if they were higher. Trying not to get too excited just yet. Still kind of can't believe it!!

Hope you ladies have a wonderful day! Take care! Lots of hugs!...


----------



## Irish9yo

Howdi girls so my number was 273 so they doubled, I am too nervous to get excited no more bloods they have me booked in for a scan some day week starting the 4th April probably the 6th of Apr to make sure that it is all progressing well.

Bann that is fantastic news about your results all that matters is they are rising and as they should be which is great xx

TTC hope all is well, hope you got your Peak heres to a fab IUI next week!!!!

Catch you soon xx


----------



## bann1126

Yay Irish! So excited to hear your number doubled! And you don't have to go back for blood work. Next appointment is the ultrasound! Whoohoo!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

girls!!!! what great news you both got doubling numbers!!! that is super super super awesome... WOW!! 

ok as for me!!! I was worried going into this month to be honest, as I have heard stories of women that were on Fertility Meds ends up messing up their cycles. Ever since I have been TTC, I started out with the CBFM and temping and also using opks... and I have always had 25-28 day cycles, with Oing on CD 12-16 and a 11-12 Day LP... so pretty regular... and now the last 4 months of fertility meds (2 on Clomid and 2 on injectables) I was hoping that using those wouldnt "mess" up my cycle permantently. Well I started to feel ok this month cause my CBFM started me at low then went to high, so I thought that OK maybe my cycle is going to go as it always has....well here I am Day 16 and I have not got a +opk or a peak on my CBFM. My temps are still low enough that that is also showing that I havent O'd yet. I normally get my 1st +Opk anywhere from CD11-CD14.... I dont know what is going on!!!!! obviously I havent gone in for my IUI... and I dont even know if I will...I had to beg them to do one unmedicated as they do not believe in the at home monitoring, and I had to assure them, I feel very confident I can catch my surge myself at home, so he reluctantly agreed.. and said ok then we will see you on CD14, I said well no not necessairly can I just call ya when I get my surge, that is when he insisted on doing an ultrasound inbetween...crap I am sooo mad.


----------



## bann1126

I ALWAYS got my +OPK on CD13 and this time on clomid (well the one similiar to clomid but I can't think of the name of it) I got my +OPK on CD15. I got a little freaked out because I was always + on CD13 every prior month. Hang in there. Don't give up yet!! Hopefully you will get your + first thing tomorrow morning and they will skip the ultrasound and you can get your IUI! I said a prayer for you last night. Stay positive!


----------



## Irish9yo

TTC I know it is hard try to stay positive you saw my whole history of my cycle being all over the shop and it still happend for me. I know it is complicated with getting in with the IUI but if they have agreed to let you home monitor then they should stick to that. Surely they know that every woman and every cycle is different even from month to month not everybody has the picture perfect 28D cycle. Even before the injectibles I never got a Peak on the CBFM until about CD15. Hang in there it will happen and hopefully you will be able to sort the clinic out, fight your corner if it isn't too stressful.

Bann hope your thrid round of tests goes well tomorrow keep us posted.

Well no news is good news for me I suppose although I am very teary and totally unnerved I find myself getting excited and then pulling myself back. I had Acup. today and she said my liver pulse (just your pulse taken at the wrist) was lepping as the Irish say and she said that was encouraging she keeps pushing me to be positive so I am really trying.

When I see the scan and I see that everything is where it should be and hopefully (may still be too early) I might even be lucky enough to see a heartbeat then I hope that I can relax in to it and try to keep my stress down. My husband is in America all this week so it was not good timing as I am going 24/7 but hey what can you do.

Anyhoo girls I am off to bed now so I send you all magic fairy dust for peaks and good bloods - will tune in before the weekend as I might not get back on tomorrow.

xx


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hugs: - I hope you don't think I'm out of step jumping back on here but I've really missed you guys (yes, it felt like a break-up!) and didn't actually want to leave the group myself when I got my BFP - and reading what you've said over the last couple days has made me think maybe it would have been ok with you guys to stay on here. (I've been stalking you a bit anyway so it would be nice to have a real voice again!! :haha:)

The reason I left was because a few months back when everyone around me (except the 4 of us!) seemed to be getting pregnant I remember feeling like I would really struggle to be happy for someone else and support them through their pregnancy when I was feeling so crappy myself (and this was also linked to my best friend becoming unexpectedly pregnant). So when I got my BFP, I felt like it would be unfair of me to stay on here because you guys might feel the same. I guess I could have checked but I didn't want to have to put you in a position where you felt bad or whatever. 

Anyway - my long-winded way of saying - I'd love to come back to the group if you'll have me? :thumbup: (or can even just drop by sometimes to say hello if you'd prefer that?) 

TTC - my cycles had started to go all over the place in the last few months and the month I got my BFP I O'd about 4 days later than usual. I bet your O is just around the corner and it sounds like you're doing everything you can to make sure you pin it down! I really hope you catch the egg this month but that's also great that you've got the option of IVF for the following month. :hugs:

Bann and Irish - I'm so pleased for you both that your HCG levels are rising in the way they should be doing. That's fantastic news. It's so hard not to worry, isn't it? I'm still worrying and every couple of days get a funny feeling like AF is about to come and then luckily she doesn't!! 

Irish - when is your first scan, that will be so exciting? I had my first scan at what I thought was 6 weeks and 4 days but actually they dated me at 5 weeks and 5 days - and I could see a little bean and a glimmer of a heartbeat. Fingers crossed for you that you get to see a clear picture and get the reassurance you need. 

Bann - You said you were going back for more tests today? I hope they give you more good news. :hugs:

You guys all totally deserve this - and what did we say about Spring BFPs!!! :hugs:


----------



## Irish9yo

Leeze howdi, good to have you back on board glad all is well with you from me anyway I would love you to stay on :thumbup::thumbup: I think we all really had a close bond on this journey which is still going on. 

I am going for my scan the 6th of Feb I think I am 5wks today - I am a total mess breaking down in tears at the slightest thing I was balling in my car listening to the radio today I'd say people thought who is that Mad Bat :wacko: in the car. I did my last test this morning (I know I said I wouldn't  and it showed 3wks+ which puts me (according to the accompanying leaflet) at 5wks+ so I am hoping that it indicates that my HCG is rising.

TTC any news on your Peak I am sure it is coming I can feel it in my bones!!

Bann hope the tests went well when will you have the results?

Guys only a quick drop in as I am wrecked will tune in before the end of the week.

:hugs::hugs:Catch you all soon


----------



## bann1126

Hi Leeze! Yay, glad to see you back on here! :happydance:

Awe Irish. Sorry you have been no emotional! It is your hormone levels rising to out of control! Which is a very good sign!! :)

TTC hope everything is going well with you!! :flower: Your appointment is only 2 days away! Whoohoo!

I got my results back today and my levels went up to 384. I haven't been excited until just now! :happydance: For some reason the call from the doctors office went straight to voice-mail and now I can't get back in touch with them to schedule my next appointment. They want to see me in 9-10 days for a scan. I go out of town next week for work but will be back next Friday just in time to get that scan in. They better have an opening! I am so anxious!

Have a wonderful night ladies! Chat soon! :hugs:


----------



## Irish9yo

Ah Bann I am so thrilled for you that is brilliant your results have rocked up mine have been a bit slower but hopefully I am still on the good path and will have a positive scan. Honestly having a teary moment for you - you so deserve it. Hope the scan goes well. As for me I am still all over the shop hoping and praying that all will be OK my husband is back tomorrow so that will take some of the pressure off me my little girl is waking at 5.30am every morning and cying to come in to our bed I am too exhausted to argue with her.

Guys I know I have to be more positive and I am trying xxxx

TTC dial in let us know how you are been thinking about you xx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Hi ya Leeze, so nice for you to drop back... hope your feeling great!! How nice to see an ultrasound with a flickering heart beat!! Ya&#8230; and Yes I do remember back when you were upset the other girls stayed on this thread after getting their BFP... and I totally totally "got" it as to why you were so upset, I do get it. But as ya know we all have our own opinions, so as for me&#8230;although I as well have told you girls how I struggle with seeing other preggers people and get depressed often, I still didn&#8217;t mind having them stick on the thread, as I feel we had all formed a bond. And just because they reached the ultimate goal, it seemed as though we wanted to give them the boot, and I think that in return may have been hurtful to them? See what I mean? Oh and I did notice that Ready4onemore actually did end up miscarrying a few weeks after her BFP, but she never came back onto our thread, and that makes me feel bad &#61516;. Regardless that&#8217;s my 2 cents&#8230; I don&#8217;t want to see anyone go!! Haha

Bann how exicting&#8230;and awesome that now you can start getting a little exicted huh!! Wow you will prob be jumpin out of your skin waiting for that scan in 9 days huh? Hope they get ya in next Friday!!!

Irish.. so nice your hubby will be home, gosh I so hate when they are away!!! And hmmm those tests you are using that measure how many weeks you are&#8230;sound interesting don&#8217;t think we have those here in the US ? 

As for me&#8230; still no +opk or a peak on my CBFM. And yes Bann I would not be so worried if I was actually on some type of hormones or Clomid or anything this month that would give me a reason for the O to be late, but Im not taking anything this month at all, and that was my worry, that after a year of &#8220;normal&#8221; cycles that perhaps now my cycle would be &#8220;messed&#8221; up after taking hormones for a few cycles. Appears that may be the case. Well hopefully I go see this FS tomorrow and he lets me do IVF starting in April. Also he from what I understand also does bloods and ultrasounds&#8230; so perhaps he even will be able to &#8220;tell&#8221; whats going on and why my O is so late this month&#8230; maybe aI have a hormone out of balance or such ? we shall see&#8230;..


----------



## bann1126

So sorry to hear about ready4onemore! I feel for anyone that has to go through a m/c!! Such a difficult and emotional time!

TTC I didn't even think about you not being on anything. Yeah I can totally understand your concern. It has to be your body going from natural cycles to hormone induced cycles back to natural. Your body just doesn't know what to think or do. I still have my fingers crossed for you +OPK soon. You still BD every other day? Good to hear the FS you will be seeing will go ahead and do bloods and scanning. Good to get everything you can in that visit since you are having to fly there! I will keep you in my prayers!

Irish I know there is nothing that can be said or done to take this worry away. Hubby will be home soon. What is the weather there? Good enough to do some family stuff outdoors? Go to the park and have a picnic or just get out and about to try and keep you mind off things as much as possible? Can you ask your doctor to check your bloods one more time prior to the scan just for peace of mind?

I hope you ladies have a wonderful day.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone - just quickly checking in :flower:

TTC - That's really sad to hear about Ready miscarrying - I hadn't realised that. I wouldn't have wanted her not to feel welcome on here so I hope that wasn't the case. I know for me that I was so filled with self-pity at that point that it was difficult for me to think too much about others but I didn't mean to be hurtful - I can see why it could have seemed like that though. I hope you get a good strong O soon - and you get some answers at the appointment tomorrow.

Bann - that's great news your levels have gone up so much - a really good sign. Fingers crossed that they can give you a scan that fit in with the dates you need and you get the reassurance you need

Irish - that's a really good sign that you're feeling so emotional! Great that your husband is back soon - and I think don't be hard on yourself about letting your little girl climb into bed with you - I say do whatever makes things a little bit easier for you at the moment! It's hard isn't it, when you try for ages to get your BFP then when it comes you can't help but worry (I really relate to this!)

I'm feeling quite restless today, not quite sure what to do with myself or what to eat! My OH and are I both off work this week and mainly be chilling out!!


----------



## bann1126

I thought I would check back in again today real quick...

I got my scan scheduled for next Friday at 1:45. Counting down the days! I will be away most of next week for work so that will keep me occupied and my mind off things I'm sure.

Leeze, a week off with the hubby sounds fantastic! I would rather be bored out of my mind at home with my hubby than stressing out at work! Your weather is still cold right? Have you watched any good movies this week? Enjoy your time off!

Speaking of work I better sign off before someone walks by and sees me on here.

xxx


----------



## bann1126

Good luck at your appointment today TTC! I hope you get some wonderfully encouraging feedback that you deserve!


----------



## Irish9yo

TTC hope you got the answers you were looking for from the FS have they outlined any kind of potential schedule for you? I hope that you will be able to start with the cycle in April as you hoped. I know it will be stressful but also full of promise at least it is a very proactive way to move forward. Let us know how you are getting on.

Leeze hope you are feeling less restless coming in to the weekend relax and enjoy few months and that will be the end of relaxing 

Bann I am sure you are like myself a virtual jumping bean I can't seem to rest and sometimes find myself holding my breath. Hang in there Friday will be here before you know it.

As for me I have actually started to speak to myself :wacko::wacko: - GRILS HAVE I CROSSED THE LINE TO INSANITY?? ) LOL. I have been arguing with myself saying "you silly Maw stop fretting blah di blah" only realising that my brain to mouth filter is off and I am actually saying this out loud this has been agrivated by copious amounts of time :shrug:on my own while my husband has been away. He is back now thank God so hopefully will get some down time. I rang the maternity hospital today and advised what my OBGYN said but asked if I could go in next week so they agreed (much to my amazement) to see me first thing on Thursday morning. I am nervous but funnily enough now that I have the appointment I feel a bit more in control and relaxed and will find it easier to get through the majority of next week the 6th of April appointment was tormenting me. Anyhoo I hope yee all have a lovely weekend check in and let us know how you are getting on.

PS that is terrible news about Ready is there any point asking her to come back to be honest I lost touch I am not so good with navigating the site. Don't want to upset her any further as I know myself just how devastating it can be. Anyway just said I would throw it out there I will defer to your thoughts on this matter.

I was told that if you send out postive energy to those you care about that it not only touches them but also comes back to you in other ways.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

hello there girls...

Leeze... Im not sure if ya mentioned... ya got much morning sickness going on yet ? enjoy your week off just relaxing... thats awesome

Bann... how ya doing there girl? greatttt ya got in for next Friday... wooo hooo...you telling anyone in the fam yet ? 

and Irish...you cracked me up when ya said you "Crossed the line to Insanity" haha... thats funny stuff... but hope your relaxing now that you got the Thursday Apptment.. now is that for bloods or you going to try for an ultra sound already? Gosh I myself will have no idea what to do once I get pregnant!! haha... I am all full of info on the FS and REs and what test I want to ask them to do...to check for this and that...but gosh once Im preggers I wont know what direction to go or do or what bloods to get done..... or what tests I could possibly ask for haha... I'm sure I'll catch on fast though....and I got all your girls to help me !!

so as for me... Got my +opk and Peak on my CBFM Friday AM.... which is CD19 for me which means my peak came super late, it have always gotten a positive as early as day 11 and no later than day 14 ! so pretty late but Im ust happy I got it, and it was a STRONG surge... For those of ya familuar with the CBFM it is on a timing thing..that you have like a 6 hour window to test. (you set it yourself each cycle) Well I got up at 4:30 am since I had an early flyt out, and when I hit the CBFM it was still on the day before and wasnt asking for a stick yet...so I thought darn thats gonna mess up my whole cycle on that thing anyway... I still wanted to pee on something ... So I used a Smiley Digital one and got a Definate Poistiive. Then right before I walked out of the house for my flight at 6:15 AM the CBFM was now ok with me giving it a stick... I litterally only put like 3 drops on the thing and it still gave me a positive, this is after 2 glasses of water and already going to the bathroom 3 times... haha... so yep a strong surge thats for sure...

anyway... so my new FS... LOVE LOVE him... gosh what a positive man. And apparently very well known and writes a lot of medical papers. Anyway long story short, he definately thinks he can help me get preggers.... said I have a lot going for me...only down fall is my age of course and it is just natural we at this age would take longer to get pregnant. Said sure my FSH is a "little" elevated but he doesnt go strickly by that at all. (very different story from my FS here in Pittsburgh where that damn nurse said... well theres always miracles BUT I have NEVER seen anyone get pregnant with a FSH like yours) ugghhh


He is ok with me starting in April YAYAYA!! he did ultrasounds and cultures while I was there. He did see I had 1 follicle at 22mm so told me to get home and get busy with husband. (VERY normal to only see 1 follicle on an unmedicated cycle) He did say he didnt believe I needed to go for an IUI at my current FS (which I was planning on doing this am...since I already had that planned out) but he said that we had just as good a chance to accomplish it all ourselves. He litterally said to me.. "how much does your current Dr charge for IUI... I said $300 then he said well how much does your husband charge you intercourse... and I laughed of course... then he said I would go with which ever one is cheaper" because he was very confident that my CM was not a problem because LISTEN TO THIS ONE.... he asked me the last time we had intercourse and I told him Wed night... which was 36 hours before, he said well let me try a post colitial test on you to see if we can see how good your CM is and see if we find any sperm and if they are alive. Well he took a culture and put it on a slide with a computer monitor and the COOOLIEST THING ever, there were little sperms in my CM. I know this is what is suppose to happen, but to actually see it up on the computer screen, and know that hubby and I sex a whole day and a half before... it certainly blew my mind to see those little things swimming around... it was just sooooo cool. 

Anyway I am over the moon optimistic about this guy. He is going to do on me what is called a low stim protocol. and what it entails is "older womens eggs" tend to not respond so well to high dosages of injectables... so instead they use miniumn stimmulation with medication. When trying to use high dosages of FSH on "older" women most dont even produce a lot of eggs, and if they do they more than likely are not great quality anyway, so this low still protocol is use less injectiables and you would still produce multiple eggs (but they are not going for 20) they would be happy with 2-6 follicles and what they are going for is quality over quality. So yep thats what I am doing...oh and it is 1/2 price of normal IVF so only appx $4K. His normal full stim is only appx $7k. Obviously I am going to get busy as much as possible since I just got my +opk, but if we are not sucessfull we have a definate plan laid out for 2 weeks from now !! ya So exicted girls... I truly now (if not before) know the meaning of an emotional roller coaster, as I am on IT!!!!


----------



## Leeze

wow - TTC - he sounds amazing!! I really like the sound of this guy. Sounds like he knows what he's talking about and what a refreshing change to hear someone being really positive and optimistic about things. I've got a good feeling about this!!! And how amazing that he showed you the sperm were still alive after 36 hours. Sounds like you got a good "fertile environment" going on there!! Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Irish - that's great you've got an appointment for Thursday - you just need to hold on for a few days now - so, will you get a scan at this appointment? Funny you said about crossing over to insanity - I think sometimes there's something quite reassuring about talking to yourself and it sounds like whatever helps at the moment you should follow it and not worry!! Also, normally if you are going mad you don't notice it yourself so you probably aren't!!!!!! :haha: Good luck for Thursday, hon :hugs:

Bann - only a few days till your scan too - how exciting!! Are you going anywhere interesting with work? I hope it won't be stressful and you can still focus on looking after yourself. I made a few changes at work over the last few months (even before I got pregnant) because my job can be quite stressful - and I think this has really helped over the last month or so. Good luck for you to for the scan :hugs:

I've not really got actual sickness - but my stomach churns at lot (at all times of the day) and bad smells make me heave a bit. I tend to wake up feeling a bit like I've got a hangover and it takes me quite a while to get started. Also I need to eat pretty regularly or I get irritable and feel a bit nauseous - but I've always been a bit like that!!! So, fingers crossed for me it won't get any worse!!!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend xx


----------



## Irish9yo

TTC that is fantastic news that is brill it is amazing that they did such a detailed Post coital test they didn't do anything like that for me at my clinic he seems to be super diligent and really looking out for what is best for you and not about making the bucks which is super reassuring. But who knows with a good follicle that size 22mm this may just be your month remember I didn't get past 15mm even on the injectibles the fact that you got a super surge is also brill. Have all my fariy dust on the way across the Atlantic heading your way xx

Leeze it is great that you are not too sick but from my side I am nearly wishing for the symptoms to reassure me. I am not sick really at all but on occassion my stomach does flip especially if that food is accompanied by strong smells. I am very tired and my boobs are sensitive but not killing me. Yes I feel a bit more relaxed now that I have my appointment and I am excited and terrified but like everything time rolls on and the day will come and go and it will be what it will be no matter what I do or how I feel about it. I am trying to put as much positive energy in to it as possible and when ever I remember I am sending smiles down to my bean .

Just general info from my acupuncturture lady she said that it is super important to stay warm even though it is Spring you can still get those cold snaps and to avoid cold foods such as excessive salad, cucumber, melon, ice cream and to avoid ice in any drinks this helps to keep the uterus warm which is the omptimal sitatuion for the growing bean :-0) She said to keep a check on keeping your feet warm. SORRY I KNOW I SOUND LIKE A GRANNY on top of being NUTTY but hey a little info shared never hurt anyone especially when it is so harmless.

Bann hope the wait is not torturing you we are pretty much in the same boat on the waiting front it will come before we know it.

Girls catch yee during the week!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## bann1126

TTC, you got your surge and had a fantastic visit with the new FS all in the same day!! Woohoo!! That is awesome that he did the test so you could see the swimmers are there which I&#8217;m sure gave you so much hope! Sounds like this doctor actually cares about your feelings and wants to help. And not only that his fees are so much less. Don&#8217;t see that very often unfortunately. That is spectacular!! What a wonderful feeling! I am so excited for you! Interesting to hear about the medication. You would just assume you would need more. Very interesting. Makes sense that it is quality over quantity that is most important. What did your husband say about all the good news? Too bad he could not be there but it is great that you had such a positive visit!!

Irish, so you have your scan on Thursday this week! Can&#8217;t wait to hear about it! Hope this week flies by for you!...

Leeze, you back to work today? Sounds like you are getting along just fine. I can relate to the irritability part. I seem to be very irritable lately especially when I am hungry. I have had to apologize to my hubby a couple of times. 

I am about to head out to Connecticut. Just a 2 ½ hour plane ride. Doctor said to stay well hydrated and everything will be fine. I just don&#8217;t want to go. I avoid traveling for work if at all possible. I have been feeling ok. Just irritable. Still avoiding friends and family if I can. My hubby&#8217;s brother had a lot of his family over last Saturday for a cookout and I did not go. They would all be drinking and every time I am around them they ask questions. My mother-in-law left me a voice-mail message Saturday night wanting to know why I did not come. I haven&#8217;t called her back. Just don&#8217;t feel like dealing with all the questions. She is constantly asking about us having a baby. But we have our first scan this Friday. Really looking forward to it but also so scared it is going to be too soon to see the heart beat and the emotions that will come out if I don&#8217;t see the heart beat. I am constantly worried.

So I have been teary eyed this morning. My hubby and I met a couple on vacation a couple of years ago that we became friends with. We stay in touch through facebook. This morning she posted thanking everyone for their thoughts and prayers. She was due any time now with a little girl. After reading all the comments on her page it appears they lost the baby last Wednesday. I don&#8217;t know if she was born still birth or the what the details are. And that is something I would never ask. But I know how I felt after m/c at 8 weeks. I just could not imagine going full term and then loosing the baby. My heart just aches for them!! 

Sorry to end on such a downer story. I just can&#8217;t get them off my mind! 

Well I will not have access to a computer while I am gone so I will catch up with everyone on Friday. Take care ladies and have a wonderful week!...


----------



## Leeze

quick hello from me 

Irish - that's so funny about keeping your feet warm. Always good advice, I reckon!!!! Good luck for the scan, keep us posted

Bann - I hope your trip is going ok and you're feeling ok - being irritable is a good sign, I reckon. I know what you mean about avoiding social occasions, I'm doing that too at the moment. Sorry to hear about your friend, that's really sad news

TTC - hope you're doing ok - and still at the top of the emotional rollercoaster. Hope you got some good BDing in after that fabulous O result - and if this isn't your month then fingers crossed with the help of the great new Doctor that next month will be your lucky month

I'm doing ok. Is a struggle being back at work. Am totally clock-watching at the moment and feeling very tired in the afternoons. Can't wait to get to the weekend for a good sleep


----------



## Irish9yo

Bann so sorry to hear about your friend I totally hear you about the travelling I have to go to Vienne on the 28th of April which I am totally not looking forward to but I can't really get out of it as it would be highly suspect and they would go mad if I lied. Every Doc has said to me there is no proven risk and that really it is a personal choice that the important thing is exactly as you said to stray hydrated and to easy on the pulling and dragging basically to be very good to yourself. I have chosen flights that are reasonable timewise so I am not having to get up at the crack of dawn etc.....

TTC your on the 2ww hope it is going OK for you and you had productive BDing have all my fingers crossed for you.

Leeze totally get the work thing I am totally allergic at the moment but we got to do what we gotta do to pay the mortgage etc....

Anyhoo girls had my scan this morning I was a bag of nerves I found it almost impossible to keep a full bladder but eventually my name was called and I hopped up on the table she scanned me two seconds later she said congrats I see a heartbeat you are aprox. 6wks. I swear I cried a little, I was so relieved my OH was with me which was great. I feel such a sense of reliefe even though I know it is really early days yet and I have to get over the next 6wks. I have my next scan at 12wks, I really don't know how I will make it that long. I can feel every twinge and cramp, I have to just now step back and accept that I got the best possible news at this stage and trust in God that this one will stick.

Bann hope your scan goes well tomorrow have all my fingers and toes crossed for you xxx

I will tune in to see how you are all doing xxxxxxx

Anyhoo guys


----------



## debsiek

Hi please adopt me.... I need ome buddies. I am and ttc for my first...very nervous and stressed...Not really in a position to talk about this with friends as I am a very private person so it would be lovely to have friends in a similar position. Most girls my age either have kids already or aren't in relationships.Those who aren't are preganant which makes me feel worse....anyway... I came of BC at new year. Horror stories about taking the pill cerazette and fertility have made me feel even worse. I am 9 days PO I think and I am terrified of my AF. None of I can stop I kow, but its comforting to have other ppl about that know how I feel...


----------



## debsiek

*am 39


----------



## Irish9yo

Hi Debsiek well you found the right place in that we have all been through the same thing and we fully understand how lonely it can be and just how comforting and helpful this forum can be. Believe me we are pregapedia so what ever your questions or concerns are we most likely have been through it or know something about it between us all we have had every test and procedure and used nearly every product on the market so ask away we are happy to help.  :hugs::hugs:

Bann can't wait to hear how your scan went I have all my fingers and toes crossed xxx:dust:

TTC how are you getting on with the 2WW drop in and let us know.:dust::dust:

Leeze hope you are feeling a little less restless how far along are you now your tag says 8wks I thought you were further along than that?

Anyhoo it is Friday again - HOW DID THAT HAPPEN - the first part of the week was like an ice age I thought it would never bloody end but then here we are again facing in to the weekend. I am wishing the weeks away which I have to stop doing, I am looking out the window and it is raining we had 3 good days of sunshine last week and to be honest given that this is Ireland that was probably our Summer ). You will all be glad to hear that I am only speaking to myself now on occassion but cannot control my tear ducts I cry at everything - I am going to Vienne the end of April I just hope that I don't start to cry at the meeting AGHHHHHHHHHHH.:cry::cry:

Guys wishing you a fab weekend can't wait to hear all the updates, Debsiek hope you get the support you are looking for here :flower:


----------



## bann1126

Hi debsiek. Nice to have you join our group.

So happy you got to see a heartbeat Irish!! That is wonderful!!!

Hope the 2WW is going good TTC. Hope to hear some good news from you soon!

Hope you are getting along well Leeze. Do you have any scans or appointments coming up anytime soon?

Quickie from me as I am feeling a bit down. I had my early ultrasound today and there was no heartbeat. The doctor said it is still early and she scheduled me to come back in next Wednesday for another ultrasound. I am rather down though. I know it is early but it just brought feelings back from the missed m/c. And at 6 weeks shouldn't they be able to see a flutter? There was nothing there. I saw the sac but it just looked like an empty black hole. Can't wait for next Wednesday to get here!

Well I hope everyone has a nice weekend. Take care ladies.


----------



## Irish9yo

Bann I had an ultrasound on my first at 6wks and they couldn't see anything I had to come back in the next week and on that visit they could identify the fetal pole. I know it is upsetting but I think that is why they say not to scan too early as it can be upsetting. As I have scanned early I know exactly how you feel that it gives reassurance but honestly a day or two can make a a difference pre-12wks it can all depend on how long your implantation took. I know it is easy to say but try to hang in there until Wednesday I have everything crossed for you. xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hug:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Bann--gosh honey... big hugs for you. I am so sorry you are upset, lets hope Wednesday...comes super quick, gosh I wish I could say something that would make ya feel better, but I am sure nothing will... come on wednesday...come on!!!

Leeze- thats great that so far you havent had any sever Morning Sickness (knock on wood) and yep hopefuly you get alot of rest this weekend

Irish-it seems you had yourself a nice scann... congrats to you... now do they give ya a little picture for the early scans for you to take home and "put on the frig" ? 

Hello and welcome to you Deb. And I so know what ya mean... I am very private as well... and although my sister and a few close friends know we are trying... we have not made a public annoucement of this to our whole family or all of our friends, as I do not want to be asked everytime I see them... so are you pregnant. So I keep my sanity about my TTCing on these forums. Welcom to our friendly thread : )

As for me... not to much to report... 7DPO my temps have remaind high... but they always seem to until right before AF comes. I have zero symptoms to report. This new FS I went to see did put me on Progestrone Suppositories, he said in every single cycle wether he has his patients on meds or even a natural cycle he always likes to put women on Progestrone Support during their TWW.... so thats what I am doing... 3 suppositories a day... fun stuff... NOT... haha


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

ahhh Crap girls... I turn 41 next Sunday.... Not looking foward to turning another year older... I stopped celebrating my birthday when I turned 30... I for some reason have a really hard time with with growing older...hate the wrinkles...hate the gray hairs I am finding in my head...blah blah....and does that also mean I will have to officially change my Babynbump User name to now ttc1st_at_41... how depressing :(


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone and welcome to Deb - I hope you stick around, this is a lovely supportive group :flower:

Bann - sorry to hear that you didn't see more at the scan. I think everyone is different and a lot of places won't give you an early scan until you're after 7 weeks because you don't always see anything until then. I went for a scan at what I thought was 6 weeks and 4 days but the nurse actually put me back to 5 weeks and 6 days by her reckoning. She said there was a faint flicker of a heartbeat that looked like it had just started. Also she said that at the first scan you could be anything between 7-14 days out in terms of the dates. So, I think it's very possible that your dates are out a bit and it's just to early to see anything. When I had the m/c last year I had a scan at 5 weeks and 2 days and there wasn't even a sac. So I think the fact that you saw a sac is a good sign. Fingers crossed for you that the scan on Wednesday shows you more. Until then, I think do whatever you can to make yourself feel a bit better - a bit of retail therapy or pampering maybe? :hugs:

Irish - it's actually 6 weeks since I got the BFP so going by the dates from my period I would be 10 weeks tomorrow. I changed the date on my ticker though so that it would be in line with what the nurse told me at the scan. That's fantastic news about your scan - no wonder you are feeling emotional right now! It's a very emotional and exciting time. I'm totally wishing the days and the weeks away at the moment too. I want the next 2 weeks to pass very quickly so I can go for my next scan!! :hugs:

TTC - 7dpo is still quite early for symptoms so hang on in there!! I think I felt a tiny bit of cramping around 8 or 9dpo but really it wasn't until after I got the BFP that I felt anything more. Wow - 3 suppositories a day! You are an inspiration. At least you know that you can't do much more this cycle to help things along!! hopefully this will be your lucky cycle, honey. If not then next month with the IVF - wouldn't that be an amazing birthday present. My colleague's cousin has just got pregnant with IVF and she's 42 - from what I can gather she was feeling really disheartened with everything and now she's about 7 weeks pregnant. You so deserve this after your journey so keep strong, honey :hugs:

Deb - welcome to the group. We all understand the emotional rollercoaster of TTC. Everyone in this group has had some difficulties with it and even though some of us have recently got our BFPs we know the worrying doesn't stop there. Having friends on here has been what has kept me sane over the last 6 months or so (I don't know what I did without BnB in my first 8 months of TTC actually!!). So, any possible signs for you yet this month? :hugs:

I'm having a very lazy day today. I'm tackling some laundry because it's been totally piling up but otherwise am going to chill out. It's Mothers' Day here but I saw my Mum a couple weeks ago and she lives 5 hours drive away so I won't be seeing her today. My OH has gone to see his Mum but I've cried off through "feeling a bit under the weather" - a bit selfish I know but I'm so tired at the moment and work is pretty stressful so I need this relaxation time.

Enjoy the rest of your weekends :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Hey Ladies. 

Thought I'd call in and introduce myself.
I am 37 (38 this year) and ttc 1st child, I'm on the dreaded 2ww, 2 dpo, I know it's way too early to test but seriously am obsessed with poas lol...

Wishing us all luck x


----------



## Irish9yo

Welcome Lee best of luck on the 2WW !!!!!!!!!

Bann sorry could see that you were on-line hope you are OK been thinking of you I know it is hard but hang in there :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bann1126

Hi ladies. Thanks for stories about past experiences and support. I know it was probably too early but I just wanted to see it so bad just to have that reassurance. I have been an motional roller coaster thinking "what if it is not there on Wednesday". I will drive myself mad with the "what if" thinking so I have tried to keep myself busy. Had a little bit of a meltdown yesterday but it was brief. My poor hubby just doesn't know what to do when that happens. We were watching a movie and I just completely broke down. We had to turn off the movie and we went outside and did yard work. Had a nice rest of the day. I just need to turn my brain off. Easier said than done! I know every single one of you know the exact feeling about not being able to turn off your brain!

So TTC, I got a good laugh you talking about changing your BNB name given you have a birthday coming up. LOL. I try and skip over my birthday also so I know what you mean and how you feel. As long as mentally and physically you feel young, age is just a number! I honestly don't feel as old as my age says I am. I don't dress and act like a teenager but I feel like I look and feel younger than I am. My husband is 5 years younger than me so I have to keep up with him. LOL. And the suppositories, gosh 3 a day! What we have to do! I am amazed sometimes at everything I am willing to do. We pretty much give up our bodies and do what is necessary. When I was going through the HSG test and I was laying on the metal table with my bum propped up on a stack of towels and my legs spread open with the radiologist telling me to turn left then right then back left then center I was thinking to myself how much we give up of ourselves. But the end result is worth it! When is AF due? I am praying for you this is your month!

So Leeze and Irish, you guys just got your one scan and then you don't get another one until you are 12 weeks? Even given you past they don't do one inbetween? I am hoping I will get another one at 8 weeks and then I probably will not get one till 12 weeks. I am thinking at 8 weeks if everything is good I will be released back to my OBGYN and they will do one at that time. But I haven't really asked so I will on Wednesday.

And Leeze, it is definitely ok to be selfish. You need and deserve "you" time. 

Well I hope everyone as a wonderful week. Chat soon. Hugs!...


----------



## bann1126

Hi LeeC. I did not see your post until after mine. Welcome and good luck with the 2WW!


----------



## bann1126

Thanks Irish!!! I am ok at times and then other times I feel so down. Can't wait for Wednesday to get here! My boobs are extremely sore today. Funny to say I am glad to have sore boobs. LOL. I would rather have symptoms than not though!


----------



## LeeC

Thank you ladies. As per usual I am convinving myself I have symptoms already lol... I am driving dh crazy!!!
Wishing us all the best in this dreaded 2ww :)


----------



## Irish9yo

TTC your gas I did LOL too but know how you feel in some respects I saw pics of myself recently after a night out a few weeks ago and I was like WHO THE HELL IS THAT I had to laugh a little though b/c I really don't feel old but I was looking at the pics and I can see that some time has caught up with me but hey it also shows that you have lived a little and there is nothing wrong with that (went out and bought heavy duty makeup the next day :haha::haha: So have you given in to the temptation to test yet you know me POAS junkie was never able to resisit but I think if you have the willpower it is definately better to hold off until as close to your AF due date. Have all my fingers crossed for you:dust::dust:

Bann you have been on my mind so best of luck today I have everything crossed for you even said a few prayers. I will not see my OBGYN until the 2nd week in March but I have a private scan booked for the 18th of April and if nothing happens between now and then that will be my next appointment. It is a bummber that I have to pay but for peace of mind it is better. I could blag my way in to the Maternity hospital to have another early scan but I just feel unless I have a serious cramp or I am very worried that I might be taking the place of someone else who is in crisis or desperately needs an appointment + I don't want to tempt fate. Don't get me wrong if I feel that anything is weird or I am concerned I will go straight in.

Leeze hope you are feeling OK at the moment it's mad how the hormones get us it is really crazy what we have to go through although the reward is amazing.

Lee how far are you in to your 2WW hope you are not going crazy keep us posted.

Girls catch up with yee soon :dust:Baby dust to the 2WW's and Bann again all my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## bann1126

Hi ladies. Quick update from me as I just got back to work not long ago and I don't want to get caught on the internet....

I saw a heartbeat!!! Yay! I measured 6 weeks 5 days and the heartbeat was 125 so that is good. She said the baby had grown a lot since last Friday. Amazing what a few days difference will make!!! I have another scan next Friday for them to make sure baby is growing as he/she should and if everything is good next Friday they will release me back to my OBGYN. I am thrilled! I am still nervous and I guess I will be nervous until I have my beautiful healthy baby in my hands but I am so happy! I was shaking when I walked in this morning I was so nervous. Having a hard time concentrating but I have sooo much work to do!

Well I had to jump on here real quick and share the news! Hope all you ladies are having a wonderful day!...


----------



## Irish9yo

BRILL NEWS - Thrilled for you I have a scan on Friday so catch up with yee then still very nervous hoping all will be oK and then a scan on the 18th then I am back to my OBGYN for my scan on the 12th of May xxx


----------



## Leeze

Bann - that's AMAZING news about your scan!!! A lovely strong heartbeat too. I'm so happy for you :hugs::hugs:

Irish - I think it's a good idea to go for a private scan for a bit of reassurance - I've been tempted to do that myself but am holding off now as my next scan is 18th April and not too far away now. Funny about you going out to buy new make-up after seeing pictures of yourself. I think in my head I feel about 25 still but have definitely got some lines to show for all the wisdom I've earned over the years!!!! (probably some extra ones from the 14 months of TTC!!!!):haha: :hugs:

TTC - how many dpo now? Any signs yet? When will you be testing? How are you feeling hon? :hugs::hugs:

Lee - good luck with 2WW - how long have you been TTC for? fingers crossed it's your lucky month :hugs:

It's a really beautiful sunny day today in London - 21 degrees - and it's really lifted my spirits. I've also convinced my OH we should go away for a couple of nights over the Easter break for some relaxation - and we're hoping to go stay in the country for a couple of nights. I can't wait!!!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

ya ya ya for Bann... a nice heartbeat... thats awesome girl!!! 

Irish.. a scann for ya tomorrow? crossing my fingers everything looks greats for ya

Hey Leeze-im hanging in there I am 12 DPO and nope havent peed on any sticks... I am holding out... I am actually on these progestrone supposotiries and they say that stalls your period until you stopp taking them. The way this new FS prescribed them is to take them for 2 weeks, go for a Blood Preg test and if negative stop the suppositories and my period should come in 2-3 days. So I will go in on Saturday for this blood work and Dr will get the results Monday, if its negative I will stop and AF will come. I actually could prob take a home preg test right now... but to be honest I dont think I am preggers... I am of course Optimistic each and every month but I also try to also not get my hopes up too much so that I am let down. It suchs I have to actually go for the HCG, but that is the only way my FS does it... he doesnt want me to go off of them unless I am not pregnant, an as ya know the only real way to tell is by the HCG blood test.... so yep thats the update on me !!!

hello there Lee..... yep its me and you in the TWW....me fun fun... NOT !! haha. the TWW is always the SLOWEST time of the month..yuk!!


----------



## Irish9yo

TTC you have nerves of steel I will be crossing all my fingers for you. I am on Crinone which is also a Progestern Supp. but I only have to take it in the moring but it is a bit gross you can get a lot of build up (sorry if TMI) so you have to manage it.

So I had the first of my private scans today and it went well thank God he scanned and put me at 7wks 1d which is exactly in line with my scan last week as it was private this time he gave me a lot more attention and did the HB which was 148bpm so he said that was perfectly normal hopefully things will keep progressing normally. You still worry but I think that it was worth the money. My husband thinks I have jumped off the deep end he just can't really understand why I want so many scans he thinks I am nuts 

Well girls - baby dust to the 2WW, Lezze, Bann hope yee are doing well and yee have a nice weekend. We have started to get some nice weather so plan to take advantage and get some fresh air this weekend.


----------



## bann1126

Good luck with the blood test TTC!! I can't believe you have not POAS yet!! I would be going nuts right now! I envy your strength! I feel very positive for you and it sounds like you have a lot of positive energy going on. And if not this time I am excited that you have found a fantastic FS who is going to help you get your little miracle. Have you still been staying in or have you been going out with friends? I still find myself not wanting to go out still. I RSVP'd me and my husband to a surprise birthday party that one of our friends is throwing for her fiance next weekend. I thought I would force me to get out out again. Now I have been trying to think of excuses to not go. That is terrible I know!! Well good luck with the test. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Irish, I totally missed where you posted you were able to book a private scan today. Yay! Heartbeat of 148! That is awesome! You got a very strong little one there. I am sure you are on cloud 9 right now!

Leeze a mini vaca during Easter sounds fabulous! 

It is supposed to be in the 80's here this weekend. What happened to spring?! I am not complaining though. Lots of yard work to do so the nice weather should help us get it done.

Have a great weekend ladies!! 

xxx


----------



## Irish9yo

Guys how did you add the ticker every time I try to add the file it says that it is an Invalid file?


----------



## bann1126

Irish, I went to thebump.com website and went through the steps to create a ticker. At the end it gives you 2 different links or whatever it is called to copy. I copied the second one that is ued on message boards. Then I went into my babyandbump "custom profile" and then clicked on edit signatures and pasted it there and now i have a ticker that shows up on every post. :)


----------



## Irish9yo

Thanks bann!


----------



## Irish9yo

Just trying it out now


----------



## bann1126

TTC, how did the test results turn out? I've been thinking about you!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

hey girls... ends up a BFN for me.. :( thats ok tho (naturally I wish otherwise) but off to stopping these supposotiries...waiting for AF to come so I can start this IVF cycle... 

this has been the longest cycle EVER for me... since I O'd SOOOOO late, now these suppositores have delayed AF coming gosh this is a long month !!!


----------



## Irish9yo

TTC so sorry to hear but it is fantastic that you have such an immediate plan and a definate course of action - Your day is coming!!!!!!


----------



## Leeze

TTC - sorry to hear it's a BFN. Any possibility it's a bit too early still since you O'd late? If not then let's hope the IVF on the next cycle gets you your BFP. This is definitely a lucky thread now so let's send lots of that luck and baby dust your way. :dust: You've been our TTC guru and you so deserve this :hugs:

Hi everyone else- any morning sickness yet Bann or Irish? :hugs: I'm starting to feel a little bit better but still pretty tired.

Lee - how's that 2WW going?


----------



## bann1126

I bummed for you TTC but looking forward to hearing about your journey through IVF. I just know it is going to have a positive outcome. So when is your next appointment with the FS? Is your husband going to get to go with you this time? Have they given you the timeline of everything? Or do you just have to wait for AF and then the ball gets rolling and you just go with the flow? I know you have done tons of research and know everything about it. LOL. Good luck and keep us posted!!

Leeze, I am just tired ALL the time. Nauseous most of the time. I have to keep snacks around. If I don't eat something every so often I get lightheaded and dizzy. Other than that I am doing ok.

TTC we are all pulling for you and looking forward to your day! It is coming!

Take care ladies!...


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

thank you so much girls for your words of encouragment... they are very well needed and appreciated at the same time... thank you so much...

I actually stopped the suppositories on Monday... even before they called me to tell me my beta blood was a negative. I KNEW I wasnt pregnant. I usually get AF at 12dpo and I took pregnancy tests 14,15&16 DPO if a pregnancy test wasnt coming up positiive by then I knew I wasnt pregnant, and I just wanted to stop taking these suppositories so AF would come already... as it was due damn last FRIDAY and this month has been soooo long for me since i O'd so darn late too... I just really wanted this AF to come so I could move on with this darn IVF. So yep I took myself off them...I will for sure not do that next month!! will definately wait for my beta results to come back, as using those suppositories during IVF is VERY important. They say because they are taking the eggs out of you then returning them in 3 days your body doesnt know to make the progestrone itself because it doenst sense the egg in there.. (or something like that) so I WONT take myself off them early next month. 


Soooo I started spotting early this evening (which means in total I delayed my AF by 5 days with these progestrone suppositories) and as of 11pm tonight I got AF full fledge, I probally wont count CD1 until tomorrow though. So I am off on to my IVF cycle....YAYAYA I am so excited of the great possiblity..... So the run down for me the next several weeks is this...I go for baseline blood work and ultrasound on Friday... hoping my FSH value is low this month (would maybe mean I would produce some nice quality folicles...as ya know it is never great to get a high FSH) and that my ultrasound looks nice and clear so I can start my injections... they say 8-10 days of injections then , with blood work almost every day an a few ultrasounds to check the quanity and size of my follicles, once I am all ready I trigger then...Im off for Philly for egg retrival, then I leave the little buggers behind and hope I get some good eggs and they fertilize nicely and then I return 3 days later for them to transfer them back.... thats my story for the next several weeks... I am so excited !!! I really hope this works!! Staying optimistic, If we dont get it right the first time, hubby is on board for trying again next month... BUT OBVIOUSLY we both hope it works right the first time !!! Here goes girls.....


----------



## Irish9yo

Oh TTC I am so excited for you know what the anticipation is like as my next cycle after my planned one in March would have been IVF. I really admire you and how positive you are I know it has been a long journey and really it is excellent that you have made even longer term plans but hopefully you won't need to engage that game plan. Heres to good egg making )

No real news with me I have been very tired (not complaining) and over the last week have felt slightly nauseous which I am thrilled about. Have a scan on Monday so I am excited about that still a bit anxious but I am sure that is to be expected. Think I am finally starting to accept that I am pregnant NO CHOICE b/c already not really fitting in my clothes haven't really put on any weight but I have a tummy. Maybe b/c it is my 2nd it is more pronounced but have to leave the buttons open in my trousers . Don't get me wrong I don't give a flying hoot but it has made me do the whole sorting out my press putting away (only in bags at present not up in the attic) putting away clothes that are too tight and pulling out and sorting through my maternity clothes. 

Bann you have a scan tomorrow right? Hope it goes well for you.

Leeze I was praying for mornign sickness if you can believe it but glad you are almost at the other side of it. I don't mind any of the pregancy symptoms actually makes me feel better if you know what I mean.

Girls I will sign off as always your Nutty Compadrea


----------



## Leeze

TTC - it's lovely to hear you so focused and excited. You've been on such an incredible journey already - and it's fantastic that you and your OH are both so on board with this now. Fingers and everything else crossed for you that everything goes smoothly and your tests give you the best possible results to get that lovely BFP and much-wanted bun in the oven!!! :hugs: You deserve this so very much

Irish - great that you're celebrating feeling a bit sick. It's funny how we take comfort from these things, isn't it? When I went for the early scan the nurse there said to me that it's the only condition where people are happy to feel sick and tired!!! Not long till your next scan :hugs:

Bann - I hear you on the tiredness and nausea! My sicky feelings have gone down a little bit this week but I'm still exhausted. Good luck tomorrow for the next scan :hugs:

My scan is on Monday too, I can't wait. I can't help but worry that something might have gone wrong so I really want to be reassured and have a good look at the little one growing inside me!!! Not long till the weekend now either and things always feel better at the weekend when there's no work to go to!!! :haha:


----------



## Irish9yo

Leeze hope your scan went well today it is nerve wreckign but also exciting.

Bann hope yours went well on Friday was thinking of you

TTC hope you are well on your way have you started the injections yet?

I have had terrible problems with my computer so been logged off all weekend but sorted now. I had a scan today they put me at 8wks 5days HB163pm so thank God all is going ok starting to feel a bit better about the whole thing but I don't think you ever are fully reassured until you have a baby in your arms  hope yee are all doing well keep in touch xx


----------



## bann1126

Irish, glad to hear your scan went well! They are always so reassuring! That was a nice strong heart beat! I am totally feeling you about the tight clothes. Unfortunately I have put on quiet a few pounds from the stress of TTC so my clothes were tight to begin with. And now with my body changing they have just gotten that much more uncomfortable! I was hoping I would not have to go buy maternity clothes till at least 12 weeks. But I don't think I am going to make it that long. We will see. I'm holding out as long as I can. 

Good luck with your scan Leeze! 

TTC, how did your ultrasound and bloodwork go Friday? Hearing about what all you are going to be doing made my head spin. But it will make the time go by quick I think. That is so nice your hubby is on board with doing it a second time if the first one does not work. But I am keeping my fingers crossed it is not needed!

My scan last Friday went well. Saw the heart beat. 177. I had just ate lunch and my heart was racing because when I first looked I did not see anything so I paniced. Doc said the babies heart beat was probably higher because I just ate and because my heart was racing. She said that wasn't too high. She wasn't concerned. I thought it sounded high but she was good with it. She set me up for another scan next Monday. I was reassured on Friday but again I find myself nervous and anxious for the next scan for additional reassurance. Eventually they are not going to do so many and I don't know what I will do then. Might have to price out private scans. 

Got to get back to work. Take care ladies. Chat soon. :)


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone

quick update from me - scan went well today!! very exciting to get a little pic and to see something that actually now looks like a baby and not so much like a little prawn!!! when I first got there they told me the appointment had been cancelled - that was a massive worry - but luckily they reinstated it for us. Generally it was a really lovely experience and I had a little tear in my eye!!!

Glad to hear feedback from your scans, Irish and Bann. Sounds pretty positive to me. Bann, I think the main thing to know is that your baby sounds like it's got a good strong heartbeat, but it's good to know you're getting checked out again just for some reassurance :hugs:

TTC - how's things going? Have you started the injections yet? fingers crossed this is your month :hugs:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Leeze-what a PERFECT Ultrasound pix!!!! So funny&#8230;yep no more prawn!!! Haha&#8230;.How awesome&#8230; gosh your at the 12 weeks already&#8230;where did the time go!!!!

Irish-. Nice that you are a little nauseous.. haha&#8230; is that continuing? I get what ye mean too&#8230; I cant wait to have morning sickness!!!! Watch I probably just jinx myself!!! 
And congrats on the scan&#8230;sounding good right!!


And Bann &#8211;gosh looks like all ya girls got scans fri/mon&#8230; so awesome babys heartbeat is looking good.!!!! Yayayayaya!!!

Gosh so many scans girls&#8230; whats the typical once ya get preggo&#8230; I will be just like you guys probably trying to get as many scans as possible and even doing some privates as well &#61514; 

And Listen girls&#8230; I am already gaining weight, and I don&#8217;t even have my little bean to blame yet!!!&#8230;. Although I do know all these hormone injections etc.. I have been on the last several months are said to really contribute to weight gain. Its starting to turn warm here and I am suppose to &#8220;get out my summer clothes&#8221; but gosh I really do not feel like putting my self through that right now. Trying on shorts and Tank tops&#8230; ughhh!!! At least you girls have something to show for it..(a bump) me I feel like I don&#8217;t have a legit excuse!! Haha!! 

As for me&#8230; Went for Baseline Blood and Ultrasound on Friday&#8230; everything looked GREAT&#8230; had the BEST CD3 levels ever!!! My FSH was only 5.8 !!!!!! which is SOOOOOO AWESOME!!! Obviously no matter what it was I was continuing with IVF this cycle&#8230; but if it was high, as we know that is not a good sign, and they would have put me on a different type of protocol also probably. But it was NICE AND LOW&#8230; I was so happy, just makes me feel really confident, that I may be able to produce some quality eggs this month!!! Yayaya!! So anyway I started the injections on Friday, and went for another scan yesterday (Monday) and so far I have 6 growing follicles&#8230;and my lining is already up to a 7!!!! And it is triangular already too!! All GREAT NEWS!!! I continue the meds and will return for another scan on Thursday AM&#8230;.I am hoping I have developed a couple more to work with. As I told ya, my protocol I am on they are not looking for me to produce a ton of follicles, they are going for &#8220;quality over quantity&#8221;, but I cant help to keep thinking a little that I would like a couple to work with, as I hear horror stories that although a lot of follicles are retrieved, some are empty or never fertilized that some girls don&#8217;t even make it to transfer them back in&#8230; that happens a lot &#8230; I will be heart broken if that happens. So that&#8217;s the low down for me.


----------



## bann1126

GREAT news TTC!!! So excited that you are getting fantastic results! What is the timeframe for the actual IVF? I'm sure it will come around so quickly it will make your head spin. How long do they wait to check to see if it worked? I am super excited for your good results thus far. After it is all done and over with and you are a good ways along with your pregnancy I want you to write a nasty letter to your previous specialist. I get so mad when I think of what you went through with him and his wife being so negative. But why dwell on the past. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Leeze

TTC - that all sounds great. Ooh - it would be so amazing if you got your BFP this month!!!! :hugs:


----------



## bann1126

Hi ladies. Well I fell down the stairs at work today. I completely freaked out! My legs took most of the fall but I was so scared. So that is how my boss got to find out I am pregnant. My poor boss. He did know what to do. I went to my doctor and everything looks fine. Baby was moving around and waved at me. It was sweet. I am very bruised and sore. But so happy everything is ok. I seriously freaked out and was crying hysterically. So embarrassed to go back tomorrow!! I guess no better time than now to let my coworkers know. I am just sitting here shaking my head at myself. I just simply missed a step and down I went. So embarrassing. 

Hope you all had a good day. I had to tell you about it. Ugh. I think I have become even more clumsy since becoming pregnant. I am going to go buy some flat shoes for work. No more heels for now. 

xxx


----------



## Leeze

Aw Bann - that sounds really scary. Glad you got to know bub is ok :hugs::hugs: - definitely a good idea to wear flat shoes!!

I had a close encounter today where a big shelving unit at work nearly fell on me but luckily I managed to push it back - phew. Was in shock a bit for a few mins afterwards. There's so many hazards everywhere!!


----------



## chysantheMUM

Hi girls :flower: hope you don't mind me dropping in :winkwink:
Wow, how things have changed since I was last on this thread :happydance: Congrats girls on your BFPs, I'm sooo happy for you :happydance: glad to hear everythings going well, with the scan etcs

Bann - I ditched the heels within the first couple of weeks of BFP not just because of the unsteadiness but because I suspected it was contributing to backache.

Irish - I got one of those belly belts to stop my trousers from falling down, I'd definately recommend them, I'm still wearing my pre pregnancy work trousers and I'm pretty big right now and loving it :haha:

Leeze - wow 12 weeks already! Glad to hear all is well, you'll probably find that you will feel start to feel so much more relaxed about everything now your past the scary 12 week point :thumbup:

TTC1st - although I don't understand much of what you are going through at the moment, it sounds like you're making good progress, so best of luck with those follicles :hugs: who knows you might end up with more than one bouncing bundle of joy :happydance: fingers x'd, lets hope this month is your month hun 

As for me, I am currently 21 weeks, just a few days short of 5 months, which is crazy because although it seems to be dragging sometimes (I'm so impatient) at the same time it seems like time has flown. I had a scan a few weeks ago and we found out that I'm having a little girl :happydance: and on the whole I'm feeling pretty good. 

xxx


----------



## Leeze

great to hear from you C-Mum :flower:

How incredible that you're 21 weeks already - doesn't time fly? And how lovely that you're having a girl (either would be lovely, I'm sure!!) - have you started getting things yet or are you going to wait until nearer the time? :hugs:

I hope everyone else is having a lovely weekend - the weather has been beautiful here and we spent the day on the beach yesterday!! We're going to the Cotswolds for 3 nights tomorrow so I'll catch you next weekend probably 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!! 

Hello there CMUM- so nice to hear from ya... 5 months already!!! gosh the time is just flying!!! and a baby girl... that is completely awesome!!! so whens your actual due date then ? please dont be a stranger, check back in... 

BANN!!! GOSH you fell girl... how is it that we never fall down steps when we are not pregnant then the minute it happens we start falling!! geeze louise!!! I am happy everything is ok though and baby was waving at you??? how cute is that!!!!

Leeze-a nice at the beach sounds wonderful, and enjoy your 3 day mini-vacation!!!

Irish-hope all is good with you and the bean !!!

as for me, we leave tonight for my 6 hours drive over to the Hotel, for 10 am Egg Retrival tomorrow AM then I will return again Wednesday night for Thursday AM Transfer. My last blood work and ultrasound was apparently FANTASTIC!! My bloods are exactly where they want them to be and as for my ultrasound... my lining is already perfect at 9mm!! ya!! and they are seeing 8 total follicles, 4 are great size and 3 that may grow a bit by Monday to be "usuable" the way I look at it the "more the merrier". Quite honestly if there are a couple more mature enough to work with I will feel better about that. Then they will try to fertilize the mature ones and by day 3 we will know how many little embroys we got!!! But we shall see!!! here goes girl!! I am so exicted on the POSSIBLITY THAT I VERY WALL MAY BE PREGNANT THIS MONTH!!! So far this is the best possiblity yet!! so I wish me luck and I will check in as soon as I can.


----------



## bann1126

Hi CMUM! Great to hear from you! Wow, 21 weeks. How time flies! And a girl, that is just wonderful! So glad to hear things are going so well for you! Thanks for the belly belt tip. I am definitely going to have to check those out! 

Leeze, you just sound so cheerful and upbeat! You are still on cloud 9, I can just hear it in your words. That is wonderful! The beach sounds amazing. I don't see a vacation in our future any time soon, probably not for at least a year if not longer. It is great you are getting some time away in now while you can!

TTC, GOOD LUCK luck with everything going on this week!!! Wow, I am amazed at how quickly it is going! I am really excited you received wonderful reports. That definitely gives you the positive energy that you need during this time! I get exhausted hearing about the trips but what a small price to pay! I am looking forward to hearing all about it and all my fingers and toes crossed by the end of the month you will be reporting fantastic news!! I will say prayers for you this week. :)

Irish, hope all is going well with you. How you feeling? 

Take care ladies. xxx


----------



## Irish9yo

Bann that is so scary falling I fell on my first but much later I was so upset I am gald everything is OK they are so protected in the uterus it is comforting really.

Cmum welcome back good to have you on wow can't imaging beign that far along only pryaing away the weeks at the moment it is such a stressful time.

TTC OMG sounds like you are flying along with your treatment and you are getting all the right news you so deserve it after all you have been through think of it by the end of the week you will officially be on your two week wait I have everything crossed for you.

Leeze glad all is progressing well for you it is mad how a few weeks can make such a difference in the scans.

Well as for me I am up and down I know I should be postitive but have been having cramps but no bleeding for the last couple of days. I rang the maternity so I am going in tomorrow for a scan I am crying all the time and can't really stop I am so nervous. I know all has been going well so I am crossing all my fingers and trying to put my "it will be OK" head on but naturally your irrational mind get the better of me at times. My husband left for the US this morning and will not be back until the weekend so I have to go in on my own which is just horrible. Hopefully it is just the usual stretching that I have forgotten about. Work is terrible at the moment so I am trying to send posititve messages out to the Universe to ask that I get a break and that work settles it is also stressing me out which doesn't help. 

Anyway I am sorry that I am on such a downer when everyone else is so up but really feel like I have to get it off my chest otherwise I will go mental.

Girls catch up with you over the next few days I will keep you posted after the scan tomorrow!


----------



## bann1126

Irish you don't need to apologize for being down! That is what we are here for!!! I have been feeling the stretching a lot lately. When I cough I get a shooting pain across my lower stomach. When I turn a certain way or move too quick I get the shooting pain. I had some cramping over the weekend also but I am pretty sure it was just from being so gassy. Try and stay positive best you can. When I fell the other day they were more concerned about me not getting too upset than they were about the fall. They said that me getting too upset could cause more harm to the baby than the fall could. They said that I HAD to stay calm. They called me and talked to me while driving to the office, did everything they could to get me to calm down. They were very concerned about me not getting too upset. So keep that in mind. No matter what, you have to do your best to try and not get too upset. I'm glad your doctor is getting you in quickly. Keep us posted!!! xxx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

HI ALL MY PREGGO FRIENDS!!!

Irish-hoping that scan went well and set your mind at ease. and I am with Bann when she says...no apologies!! this is what we are here for to listen to each other...gosh I have let loose on her more than once with my anxieties... so have at it girl... I just hope your spirits are up a bit by now :)

Leeze- I am hoping you&#8217;re enjoying your time away!! Enjoy!!

Bann-love your guys little tickers... so you and Irish are 1 day apart... how fun is that!! you guys are certainly great "bump buddies" being 1 day apart you can share every little thing together!!!

as for me....I&#8217;m hoping I am not far behind ya'll with those bellies!! so my Monday Egg Retrieval (ER as the veteran IVFers call it) went well!!! They actually retrieved 7 follicles. My hubby was so great on the ride up and the ride home. I was a little out of it on the ride home because of the anesthesia...he was such a little trooper!! 

And I got a call this AM from the Embryologist (lab techs who watch the embryos) and of the 7 follicles they retrieved 5 of them were mature (large enough to fertilize) and of the 5 mature ones... ALL 5 OF THEM FERTILIZED!!! yAYAYAYAYAYA... SO yep they stuck in hubbys sperm and it did the trick, fertilized all 5... so thats a big hurdle to get over.

so now for the next 2 days they will watch them and hope they all grow. Chances are all 5 will not "make-it" but I am hoping for the best. They will call me tomorrow with the report on how they are doing so far, and I wont find out the final count until I get there Thursday Morning for the Egg Transfer. At that time they will grade them so I know what my chances are for implantation. They did tell me they would transfer a max of 3 back into me, then its all up to my body to hold on to them!!


----------



## Irish9yo

Hi Guys, don't know what to say lost the baby I was 9wks 5days I am just back from the maternity I am in total shock. WHAT IS GOING ON I MUST BE CURSED!!!!!!

I am totally heartbroken and now my husband is away this is a total nightmare

Will sign off now for a few days until I am able to process what has just happened :-(


----------



## bann1126

Oh Irish my heart just aches for you! I am so so so so so sorry to hear the terrible news!!! I just don&#8217;t even know what to say. Don&#8217;t know if there is anything anyone can say that will make you feel better. Lots of hugs out to you. When you feel like talking more about it we are here. xxxxxx


----------



## bann1126

TTC sounds like everything is going great for you! Good luck Thursday morning. I hope you get all 3 on Thursday! The dreaded 2WW soon approaches. Yay!


----------



## Leeze

just a quick check-in from me as I'm back from my 3 days away and waiting for a take-away - I'm feeling quite refreshed, it was lovely to be in the countryside and away from the city. 

Irish - I'm so so very sorry this has happened to you. It feels really unfair. If you need some time away to heal then that's totally understandable but please know that we're all here for you if you need some support. We know how much this means to you and I imagine you're really hurting right now. If you don't want to post publicly then feel free to private message me if I can be of any support right now. I'm sorry that your OH is away at the moment too, that really sucks. When I had the m/c last year my OH was away too and I remember how that felt. Sending you big big hugs :hugs::hugs:

TTC - that all sounds amazing and how wonderful you've got 5 fertilised eggs. That would be wonderful if they could use 3 of them - imagine, you could even end up with twins or triplets! I'm holding lots of good thoughts for you. You must be really excited and quite nervous too!!! :hugs::hugs:

Bann - hope everything is ok with you - it's sometimes hard to stay calm isn't it, and you feel every little cramp and ache and wonder what it could mean. I hope you get a chance for a break soon, it really made a difference to me to get away from home for a few days. :hugs::hugs:

C-Mum - I agree with the others, don't be a stranger!! We miss you on here!! :hugs::hugs:

Oh - my takeaway has just arrived some I'm gonna run and catch you all soon xx


----------



## Heat1019

Hi. I'm 39 and had first iui 8 days ago. Hoping for 1st child. Only recently started seeing RE as going it alone was certainly not working. Baby dust to all!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Hello Irish... I am so so so sorry. Gosh I know there are NO words to say that will confort you, but I just want you to know that my heart goes out to you it really really does.


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

AFM.... here I am in my TWW.... they transfered 3 beutiful little embies back to me on Thursday. They were good quality from what I understand but they were actually a little smallish... they like them all to be appx 8 cells each to give better chance of implantation. But my 3 were a 6 cell and two 4 cells... so yep a little tiny...but they said they have seen embies at this size still implant beautifully. So we shall see. This is litteraly going to be the LONGEST two weeks ever. I go for Beta test next Monday... I may very well take a HPT next Sat or Sun though : )


----------



## Leeze

Hi Heat :flower: - welcome and good luck with your IUI? I'm guessing you've been on quite a journey already. It took my 14 months to get my BFP and what I think did it in the end was having an HSG where they check to see if your tubes are blocked. Fingers crossed for you that the IUI gets you your BFP. :hugs:

TTC - that's so very very exciting that they transferred 3 little embies into you on Thursday. In terms of them being small, I guess they've got to start somewhere!!! Have you got any plans of how to distract yourself over the next couple of weeks? I hope you're able to relax as much as possible and take good care of yourself. You very much deserve this - I'm sending you lots of positive vibes and baby dust :dust: for successful implantation. How would you feel if you ended up with twins or triplets? I guess you'd have a ready-made family then? How exciting!! Keep us updated with how you're getting on!! :hugs:

Irish - sending you a big hug - and hoping you got some good support around you right now :hugs:

Bann - how are you feeling now? Any morning sickness? :hugs:

I'm actually starting to feel "normal" again - I'm almost at the 2nd trimester point now and it's really making a difference to my energy levels!! Mind you, I've been off work for the last 10 days too and had a lovely break - I'm not looking forward to going back tomorrow!!!

Bye for now :hugs:


----------



## Irish9yo

Hi Guys, been following just quite - TTC that is brill news about the transfer I am praying for you xxx

Bann & Leeze & Cmum hope yee are doing OK 

I don't really know what to do I am really broken if I am being honest. I really thought that this would be our time and that I was over the danger period. I had another missed (or silent) miscarraige which is only 1% of all MC's so they think something is wrong that is causing it. I have been walking around like a living tomb I really can't describe it I want to crawl out of my body and go away and never come back. I have the D&C tomorrow so hopefully that will help as it is cruel my body seems to be still producing all the hormones so my boobs are still killing me and I feel pregnant. They are going to investigate after the D&C so the embryo will go to be tested to see if they can determine what went so badly wrong. I am still in disbelief given I had seen the little hearbeat the week before and everything showed solid and normal. I know I have to accept it and move on or else I will go mad but it is such a bitter pill this time. I have been pregnant four times in just over 3yrs I am exhausted. Both myself and my OH are also going to be tested right down to a cromozonal level to see if there is something that is wrong with us. I don't think so though give I have a little girl already but maybe she was my little miracle.

Anyway girls I am thrilled for yee all that things are movign in the right direction for yee all and to be honest I feel that I am brining things down I hope to feel better after tomorrow physcially at least and that will be something. All we can do then is try again but it is all the waiting again that is really making me angry as they have recommended that we wait until all the tests are done and they put me back on a prescribed course of injections which could take months it feels like we have lost another year!

Baby dust to TTC xxx I hope it goes well and I will catch up soon - tks for all the kind thoughts it means a lot


----------



## Leeze

Aw - Irish, I think it's totally understandable that you feel like that. It feels really really unfair that you are having to go through this. Nature can be very cruel sometimes. It's good you're getting the tests done and hopefully they will be able to give you some answers and prevent anything like this from happening again. Please don't worry about feeling like you're bringing us down. Certainly for me (and I bet the others will agree too) - we've been on quite a journey together on here already - and if I can be of any support or help at all then I'm glad to be here. :hugs:


----------



## bann1126

Hi Ladies! 

TTC, I have everything crossed that your little one (or two or three) sticks!!! I really hope the 2WW goes as quick as it can for you!

Irish, please don&#8217;t ever think you are being a downer! We are here to help support you and you need as much support as you can get right now! I am so sorry you are going through this. It definitely does not seem fair! I know you are so anxious to get to trying again but testing is necessary to try and make sure it doesn&#8217;t happen again. How long will the testing take, did they say? I&#8217;m sure it all has to be timed just right between cycles so I can imagine how frustrating it is. Hang in there. Sulk as much as you want and need! We are here for you!

Leeze that is great you are feeling better, more energy! Enjoy it while you can! When is your next appointment? Are you going to find out what you are having or let it be a surprise?

As for me, I&#8217;m hanging in there. I have a doctor&#8217;s appointment this Friday. First time seeing my regular doctor again. I am anxious to see if they do an ultrasound. I find myself still needing reassurance. My boobs are not nearly as sore as they were and that has had me worried. I was cramping last night also. It woke me up out of my sleep. I am still tired and lately I have been starving. I mean I can eat and an hour later it is like I haven&#8217;t had anything for days. So maybe my symptoms are just changing a little further along I get. But I am really hoping to either hear a heart beat or get a scan so I can see everything is ok. I don&#8217;t know when exactly you can hear the heart beat using that doppler thing. But I want some kind of reassurance. 

Take care ladies. Lots of hugs out to everyone!...


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Hi Girls...

Irish... gosh girl... big hugs to you. Thanks so much for your well wishes. Happy you guys are going foward with some testing to see if something can be pinpointed here. and I think I said this before "no apologies" necessary. This whole TTC journey is full of UPs and DOWNS... litterally!!! and we are all here for eachother. I am hoping you are feeling a little bit better, hope hubby came home and was able to confort you as well. 

Leeze I dont know if I mentioned this before but I'll tell ya what your little picture there you use in your profile is just the "picture perfect" ultrasound pix!! so cute !! you can see the whole babe!!!! hope your week back at work wasnt so bad after being off for so long.. you lucky girl!!!

Bann---hey girl good luck on your appt tomorrow with the dr. I can tell ya all about trying to get pregnant and what to ask the drs at that time , but once I get there...I am clueless haha... thats where you guys will have to "school me"!!!

ok as for me... this TWW is really the worst EVER...not too many symptoms to even mention to be honest... I am on 3 progestrone vag-suppositories a day, which are known to give ya some pretty severe AF/Pregnancy type symptoms... so I yep I am feeling little cramps and twinges here and there...... but these are the same "things" I have felt the last several months I was taking these suppositores....so not feeling any thing different this month really....I am staying Positive though!! and really hoping and praying each night that this is my month!!! my Beta blood test is next Tuesday...but I may go in on Monday instead. Because I just cant wait any longer hehehe!!! I may do a home pregnancy test this weekend at some point...maybe on Sunday (mothers day...that would be a nice day to test huh?)

and and since you all are really Moms....either expecting Moms or "already" have some little ones at home... I am wishing all you fine ladies a very happy Mothers Day !!!


----------



## chysantheMUM

OMG Irish, so sorry to hear your awful news and that you had to go through that alone. I cant even begin to imagine what youre feeling, my heart goes out to you. I agree with what the other girls have said though, dont feel bad for how you are feeling, let it all out, you have to go through all the crappy bad emotion before you can move on :hugs:. Hope you get some answers from the tests etc they're planning, look after yourself hun and try to stay positive :flower:

TTC1st  thats fantastic, 3 possible babies, fingers crossed for you get your BFP this week btw I didn't get any much in the way of symptoms / changes during the 2ww, so that doesn't mean a thing :dust:

Leeze  hope things are still going well, the 2nd trimester is great isn't it, less symptoms, less stress, more energy :happydance: when will you be having your anomaly scan?

Bann  not long now till youre past the 12 week stage, its a weight off your shoulders to get to that stage. Dont worry too much about the changing symptoms, mine did that a lot and it was unnecessary worry. I found babies heartbeat with the Doppler from about 11  12 weeks but I know that isnt the case for everyone, so dont worry if you cant. 

Anyway things are still going well for me and LO and I'm just days away from V day (the 24 week stage when baby becomes viable) so I'm quite excited about that, another stage of relief. :happydance:


----------



## Leeze

Irish - I agree with what C-Mum says - let yourself feel all the crappy stuff because this is very important to you and it's a really big loss to have to experience - and I think it's important to let yourself grieve before you can be able to move forwards. Is your OH home yet? I hope there's somewhere there who can help you through this time and offer support and love :hugs: 

TTC - how are you feeling? When do you think you'll test - are you going to have a go tomorrow? I didn't really feel anything different the month I got the BFP - I had little cramps and twinges every month for about 4-5 months before that month - apart from feeling tired which I would have probably felt anyway because work was pretty stressful around that time - I didn't really feel any symptoms until about week 6 or 7. Thanks for your lovely words about the scan pic - the sonographer was pretty determined to get bub to move around for a good pic and kept poking him/her until there was a good photo opportunity!! Keep us updated on any developments, I really hope this is your time :hugs:

Bann - I agree with C-Mum, my symptoms have come and gone quite a lot. I would worry on the days where I felt cramps and twinges in case there was something wrong, then if there were days without cramps and twinges I worried that they'd stopped and that this might mean something was wrong too!!! Did you get an ultrasound on Friday? If not then I'm guessing you'll have one at around 12 weeks? I can't believe you're nearly at 12 weeks already - that's amazing! I hope you'll be able to relax a little more after 12 weeks :hugs:

C-Mum - great to see you're back with us again (and I want to say that I'm really sorry that if my comments a few months ago about people getting their BFP and sticking around on the thread seemed hurtful at all to you - I was going through an extremely difficult time with my best friend being pregnant and how much this affected me given she hadn't even been trying - and I was struggling with supporting her around this and this impacted on how I felt about here too. The other lovely girls on this thread have taught me that we can stick together and be there for each other even at different points - so I'm glad you're back here as you've been a big part of this group too). That's amazing that you're almost at the 24 week stage, that must be a lovely feeling. I bet you've got a lovely little bump by now!! I've been buying some maternity clothes off ebay and am very excited about growing into them! Keep us posted on how things are going with you :hugs:

I got my results today through the post about the Downs screening and the letter says I've got a 1 in 3121 risk of the baby having Downs! This is a pretty good statistic, I had thought it would be higher than this because of my age. It's funny because my OH and I had already agreed that whatever it said we didn't want to get the amnio test done and if we ended up with a Downs baby then so be it - we would do our best to adapt. My next scan is 20th June, that will be the 20 week scan and the anomaly scan - I'm practically counting the days until then because even though it's easy for me to give advice to others about not worrying it's not so easy for me to give it to myself and I've still got a bit of worry of things going wrong somehow. I'm definitely feeling a lot more relaxed about things though, and it helps a lot to be in 2nd trimester and to not be feeling so tired or nauseous!


----------



## Irish9yo

hi Guys thanks for all the kind words it has meant a lot to me been very up and down. I have had some bloods done already and have to have more tests done once i get my AF back so all waiting again but I suppose better to wait and see what they say in case there is something wrong.

Cmum, Bann & Leeze hope you are all getting on OK looks like you are all progressing well - Bann hope your appointment went well this week. Cmum never heard of getting results on DS before they don't really do that here unless you specifically go for amnio and you have to choose to consent to do that.

TTC have all my fingers crossed for you really hope the news is positive for you.

Anyhoo just popped on for a quick hello not back at work yet and got a virus on my computer so just on my own notebook at the mo so it is trying to find the time to log on. I am hoping that i feel a small bit better soon as my hormones are still all over the place and I still have a pot belly and many assorted blue veins acorss my tummy and chest which I hope will go down after this week when my cycle starts to kick in. Guys it has been so much harder this time as we were sure this was going to stick but obiviously there is another plan destined for us and this was not meant to be our baby or at least that is what I have to believe to get through the day. 

On a brighter note I watched a film yesterday "Eat, Love & Pray" which was really nice and easy to watch a heart warming story really but there was a brilliant line in it where Julia Roberts character is speaking with her friend who just had a baby and she asked the friend "did you know the exact moment you wanted a child?" her friend replied "Look deciding to have a child is like deciding to get a tattoo on your face, you would want to know that you are fully committed to the idea!" I just thought it was hilarious and a really true statement about wanting and having kids - I am happy to get the tattoo and hope to have my 2nd one soon. I hope to get through the next 6wks of testing etc... to get on our way again I am determined to be pregnant again before the end of the Summer God willing!!!!!!!!!!

Baby dust to TTC and warm baby wishes to the rest of you xxx thanks again for your support and very nice words xx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

ok so no good news to report... got a confirmed negative today via my beta and AF showed up this afternoon as well :( 

I actually took a couple HPT over the weekend, so was really really depressed all weekend...but it helped out a bit already "knowing" so I was prepped for the call today when they sadly reported we werent sucessfull...

I am very very sad... but luckly we had already decided to immediately start with another cycle if this one didnt work... and since AF came this afternoon... I go for my first CD3 blood work and ultrasound on Wednesday... here we go again !!! hoping for some nice CD3 hormone levels like last month.... 


Cmum-nice to hear from ya...sounds like everything is going well with ya...gosh and almost 24 weeks...time has litterally flown it seems

Irish-I have not watched Eat Pray Love yet... but I very well may do that this week. big hugs to you as you gain strenght through this tuff time :) 

Leeze-fantastic news on the Downs odds... wow how comforting huh!!! congrats

Bann-hope your friday appt was a good one..and hope all is well with you and the little bean


----------



## Irish9yo

TTC I know that it must be so disappointing for you but you seem to have the perfect attitude to move forward and try again which is really brilliant - hopefully the next round will be the one for you and you will get good hormone level results and ultimately successful implantation. xxxxxxx


----------



## lostnbabylove

hello ladies.....i have a quick question....i have been skimming through and i see robitussin has been mentioned a couple of times.....could someone explain that to me on how it helps.....please....im willin to try anything at this point.....im was diagnosed with pcos and my right tube is blocked. im 36 and u know dont have much time


----------



## Leeze

TTC - so sorry to hear it didn't work out this month and it's not surprising you feel sad - do you know anything about the clinic's success rates? I would assume they would have about 20-25% success rates - in which case then if you get another 3 little embies placed next month then hopefully the odds would be in your favour :hugs:

Irish - sounds like you're trying to be practical and forward-thinking. funny idea about the face tattoo! It's interesting what you say about this time round it not being destiny, that reminds me of my good friend who had 4 m/cs in total - 3 before her first daughter then 1 before her next daughter. Every time it was heart-breaking for her but now she wouldn't have it any other way because both of her daughters are so lovely and precious to her and she couldn't imagine being without them. Good luck with all the tests :hugs:

Hi to Bann and C-Mum :hi:

My good news today is that it looks like the sale of my OH's flat is definitely going through so we're now able to look for somewhere to buy to "grow into" - I know this can be quite stressful so I'm holding out some good positive thoughts for somewhere perfect to come along (in budget too!!!)

Speak soon, :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

lostnbabylove said:


> hello ladies.....i have a quick question....i have been skimming through and i see robitussin has been mentioned a couple of times.....could someone explain that to me on how it helps.....please....im willin to try anything at this point.....im was diagnosed with pcos and my right tube is blocked. im 36 and u know dont have much time

try this link - I actually bought the Guaifenesin tablets instead of taking the cough syrup - I think you start taking it about CD10 (or 4 days before O is predicted) and take it every day until you get your ovulation. I didn't really notice a big difference in CM to be honest and the month I got the BFP I didn't use it (I used pre-seed though which I think helped). Good luck

https://www.fertilitycommunity.com/fertility/effects-of-robitussin-on-fertility.html


----------



## bann1126

Hi everyone!...

TTC, so sorry it didn't work this time! I know it is so disappointing but so glad to hear you guys are moving forward with round 2! I know you are on that continuous emotional roller coaster. Doesn't seem fair at times but you are doing all that you can and it will be your time soon I'm sure. On the bright side you didn't have to wait around on AF and you get to move on quickly. Good luck with your blood work and ultrasound tomorrow!!!

Irish, I have been wanting to see that movie but my hubby will not watch it. I need to have a "me" night and rent it! I know it has been so hard. Let all your emotions out now so you can completely focus and be positive when you get to start trying again! Hope AF comes soon for you so you can move on!

Congrats on the DS test results Leeze! I go this Friday for ultrasound and blood work for that test. We also decided no matter the result we are not going to do the amnio test. Too many risks with that test. I am not willing to take those risks. And congrats on the sale of your hubbys flat! Good luck finding a place for your growing family! So very exciting!!!

CMUM it is V day for you! Woohoo!

Well my appointment went well last Friday. They did an ultrasound, got to see the heartbeat. But then Saturday night I was having major major cramping. I was crying all night Saturday night. I just could not calm down, it was really scaring me. But then since Sunday morning I have been fine. I think I just panic at everything and freak out and I need to learn how to not do that. But I have an appointment this Friday for downs testing and I will have another ultrasound so I am looking forward to again seeing and this time hearing the heartbeat and getting that reassurance. 

Well I have to run. Take care ladies. Chat soon! :)


----------



## Leeze

Quick check-in from me...

Bann - we decided against the amnio too, I don't want to do anything that carries any extra risk. Also I had some cramping around 12 weeks, and I think that it's meant to be mainly due to your uterus stretching a bit more and moving up a bit - and it's pretty normal. Still easy to get freaked out, isn't it?

We saw a lovely flat yesterday that I'm trying to convince my OH we should buy. He's not as sure as me because the garden is pretty small - but I think it would be good because it's low maintenance!!

Hope you're all having a good weekend and look forward to hearing from you all soon xx

:hugs:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

hello girls hope everyone and their beans are doing well...

just a quick check in from me...been off the boards for a while... all this TTC is starting to get to me... I was unable to start up my 2nd IVF as planned this cycle, as my CD3 Ultrasound, showed I had 3 left over cycst from last month. From what I am told that is common with IVF, and I need to skip a month to get them to pass, and generally they do pass with 1 cycle. Lets hope so...so that I can start in June... so this month I am not doing much... I did go for an HSG test today. My tubes are clear which is GREAT news of course.. BUT...the radiologist told me that I have a T shaped uterus, which is an "abnormality", he said women definately get pregnant with a T shape but it is can also contribute to early miscarriages or pre-term labor. I will know more once my Doc actually reviews the films. I have a phone consult with him on Wednesday so I am sure we will chat about that. 

Ya so a little disappointed this month, I believe the Dr will just have me use OPKs this month and send me for a few more ultrasounds so that we can "time intercourse" , then use the projestrone suppositires during my TWW. Only problem with moving on to IVF next month is ...who knows exactly when I will ovulate this month and then when will AF may come, and I am in a wedding the first week of July... so if AF comes too late in June I will not be able to start an IVF cycle until maybe August....ughhh... little sad and disappointed right now....please pray for my patience and for me to try to keep up-spirited....thats not where I am today though unfortnately.....


----------



## Leeze

Aw - TTC - that's a real shame you can't go for it this month. I guess it's good they checked for cysts though because if they didn't then it might have caused complications later. If you had to wait until August that would be a real bummer in terms of the next couple of months and having to keep on waiting - but remember if you got pregnant on your August cycle this would mean having a May baby - this would be a lovely time for your child/ren to have their birthday in the Springtime and the warmer months. :hugs:


----------



## bann1126

Hi everyone! :)

So sorry you are out a month TTC! Maybe it is not a bad thing. Your body has been going through so much maybe it is telling you it needs a short break. That and mentally it might be good for you as well. I know you are anxious to keep trying but between this month off and the HSG test maybe that will spark up what you need to make that little one stick!! Try and stay positive. Much easier said than done but take this month for you. Pamper yourself as much as you can! Enjoy it! 

Leeze, that is great that you have already found a place and it sounds like you have fallen in love with it already! We have a fairly large yard and I am telling you it is soooooo much maintenance! We can&#8217;t keep up with it! So I am all for low maintenance! 

Irish, hope you are doing ok. How is the testing going? 

How are you dong CMUM? 

I am doing good for the most part. My nuchal translucency testing came back good. I go back to the doctor on June 7th for an ultrasound to check my cervical lining. Since I have had some of my cervix removed in the past they are keeping a watch on that. So I&#8217;m excited to get another ultrasound before the 20 week one! We had already booked a private ultrasound on June 11th which we are going to keep. My husband can&#8217;t take off work to go with me to my doctor&#8217;s appointments so he is anxious to get to see the baby. We are hopefully going to find out what we are having at that ultrasound also.

I have been so busy at work and things have been crazy at home so I have not had much of a chance to get on here lately. Hope everyone has a fabulous week! Take care ladies!...


----------



## Irish9yo

Bann thrilled that your ultrasound went well and that you are moving along nicely.

TTC sorry that you are missing this cycle but I think it is good that they are monitoring you and that they will wait until everything is right before they start.

Leeze & Cmum hope yee are well feels like ages since I have been on.

Been very up and down have my first counciling session on Wednesday to try to sort my head out. I still have not gotten my AF and can't do any of the more comprehensive tests until then. I have no patience in general and this is all killing me I want to race off like a train but I know that they have to rule out any issues. I feel like there is definately apathy at the clinic I am at so I am going to write out all my questions and concerns before I go in the next time to ensure I don't get side tracked. I had my HCG tested last week and it was still 147 being tested again tomorrow. I really hope to get my AF before next week so we can get on to doing something again. I am going to try Reiki too it can't hurt.

Girls glad you are all doing well - TTC I know it doesn't feel like it now but all the waiting will be worth it in the end - that is what I am telling myself. xx


----------



## Leeze

just a quick one to say hi to everyone and I'm thinking of you all :hugs:

Irish - I hope the counselling sessions help, I personally really find it helpful to talk things through. I know that we don't often say this but I hope you AF hurries up. Reiki sounds like a good idea too, I think do whatever helps you to feel a bit better right now. I hope this next months gets you some answers when you start getting the next tests done. Sending you big hugs :hugs:

Bann - great news re the NC test and how lovely that you've got 2 chances in the next couple of weeks to see the LO again. :hugs:

TTC - I hope you're hanging on in there and taking good care of yourself :hugs:

I'm pleased to say we finally found a nice flat and have had our offer accepted on it. Now we need to start thinking about both having a big clear out over the next couple of months! xxx


----------



## bann1126

Hi Leeze! I have been anxious to hear from someone on here to see how you are getting along. Congrats on the new flat!!! Is it the one with the garden? I'm sure it is super nice and you guys are very anxious to get settled in! Lots of exciting stuff going on for you. That is great!

Irish and TTC, I think about you guys often! Hope you guys are doing well and things are progressing for you to start trying again very very soon, if you haven't already started.

I also think that seeing a therapist is a very positive thing. If I had the time and money I would see a therapist on a regular basis. It is great mentally and physically to let it all out and sometimes it is best to do that with someone that is not part of your personal circle.

I don't have a whole lot to report. Our summer here is going to be brutal! It is already 95 degrees. That is just crazy. Too soon to be that hot! I have ulcerative colitis and it has flared up so they doubled my meds. On top of that I have asthma which has gotten worse since the pregnancy. I don't like all these meds I am on but all my doctors have assured me that they will not harm the baby. Other than that things are really boring for me I guess. 

Well I guess I better get back to work. Take care ladies!!...


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Hello Ladies...

Leeze-congrats on the flat... you got all kind of fun stuff going on right now huh? 

Bann-looks like your coming along well too. Gosh I have ashma too...didnt know that pregnancy could make that worse... geeze... hang in their girl.

Irish-big hugs to you girl. I also have been contimplating going to "talk" to someone, but I am a chicken. 

As for me I dont have much at all to report....I Have to apoligize, have not been on here at all lately, I have stopped virtually all TTC "googling", as I have spent the last year doing all that research and driving myself nutz trying to learn all I can about having a baby...so have tried to give it a rest so to speak. I feel I have learned all I need to learn, researched all I need to research on TTC myths/tips...REs..procedures...supplement...positions... days to DTD etc... now all I need to do now is get pregnant. I have however continue to take my temp and logg it into fertility friend via my iphone, but other than that I virtually have ceased all TTC computer crap. But I wanted to stop on here and say hello to you as you all have been on my mind. 

I certainly havent given up on having a baby !! and I hope that day doesnt come as it will be very hard for me to handle to be honest. 

So this month is all natural with some progestrone supp in the the TWW. Next month we still havent decided what we are going to do...not sure if we are going to just do another month of natural... or still contimplating going to Philly again for an IVF, or maybe starting up with a new clinic I had a consult at...The Cleveland Clinic. IVF as we all know cost a lot of $$, but Cleveland is twice the amount as Philly....but they also have a doubled sucess rate... so we havent made a decision yet... will have to do that in the next couple days actually, as AF should be showing late next week... well of course unless I got preggers this month... but I really doubt it... but still fingers crossed...I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Irish9yo

Hi Guys<
Leeze congrats on the flat that is brilliant news thrilled that it is all working out so well for you.

Bann cricky you have been through a lot so I know you are tough I know it is alien to take the meds when you are pregnant but you also have to stay strong - they would put you on anything that would put you are the baby in harms way. But I am delighted that all is progressing otherwise so well for you.

TTC I think we are both on the same page I have given up on all the info overload I just can't do it any more. I so feel what you are saying and from my side anyway I don't think it is a bad thing b/c if I kept going on like the way I was I would have burnt myself out. I think you are very brave to admit it and to recognise it and change the way you are looking at things. 

From my side I did the counselling which was Ok I didn't get the relief that I was expecting. I know you might think I am mad but I did some Shamanic counselling and found it fantastic. I had a lot of anger built up and bascially she said that in order to bring life in to the world you have to have room and that if I was filled with anger, grief regret and worry that there was no room for anything else. I know that different things work for different people I would be quite spiritual as opposed to religious so this has worked for me. I really feel I have crosssed a bridge don't get me wrong I am still sad and think about all that I have been through but I have let those little souls go and I am ready to try again. 

I still haven't gotten my AF but I am really bloated I did take a HPT and it was Negative so I think that they will come shortly. I am off on holidays on the 15th of June and then I have my first appointment with the MC clinic where they will have my initial results. They will do further bloods on that day which will take another 4-6wks to come back these are all got to do with clotting and other elements of the womb. They told me not to try before we get these results which is hard but this time I am doing what I am told  totally foreign concept to me.

Anyway Cmum hope you are also doing well - hopefully I will be back on here at some point with good news but for the moment I am just going to take my time for a change and enjoy my life as really it has been passing me by. 

xxx sending out lots of hugs and baby dust to TTC


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hugs:

Bann - sorry to hear your asthma has got worse and about your ulcerative colitis. I've got asthma too but mine seems to be ok. I did have a few weeks where I gagged a lot of the time after taking the inhaler and I was a bit worried about that but it doesn't seem to have made things any worse. I am a little bit wheezy now and then, but generally ok. I hope you're able to rest and there's not too much stress in your life at the moment. :hugs:

TTC - sounds like a good idea to try to not be so focused on everything TTC-related. I know how much it can take over. Good idea to still keep trying naturally, you hear lots of stories of people getting pregnant naturally when they've started going for IVF. If not then maybe it's worth trying the clinic with double success rates if you can afford it - or at least having a chat with them to get a sense about what makes them so successful so this could help you in your decision-making. Good luck with whatever you decide and I'm glad you came back to keep us updated. :hugs:

Irish - my heart really goes out to you, honey. All this waiting for AF must be driving you crazy. I bet if it hasn't come by now then sods law would be that it comes on your first day of your holiday. I think that Shamanic counselling sounds good. Interestingly, I heard something similar from an acupuncturist, that somehow you need to let a lot of the bad stuff out before you can bring new life in. I know for me that the couple of months before I got my BFP were really hard because I felt so consumed with jealousy about my friend getting her BFP. I then reached a turning point with it and a couple of weeks later I got the BFP. Sorry to hear that you'll have to wait another 4-6 weeks after you get the tests back, but it does sound like it would be best to take their advice on it. Good luck with being patient! :hugs:

I'm doing ok, feeling pretty tired at the moment but work is quite full on and we've been so busy recently with mortgages, solicitors etc too - seems endless. The flat we've got is different to the first one I mentioned, it's got a slightly bigger garden and is South West facing which means it gets sun throughout the day and evening. My OH was obsessed with getting a South West facing garden because he wants to be able to come home from work in the evening and have a beer in the sun! In London the gardens are normally quite small and overlooked by a lot of other properties so it's apparently really important which direction it faces!! I think he's probably right although I wouldn't have even thought about it!! Bye for now xx


----------



## Leeze

just dropping by to see if there's any updates

hope you're all doing ok :hugs:


----------



## bann1126

I just wanted to drop in real quick and say hi to everyone. I think about you ladies often!!! Hope things are going ok for everyone! 

xxx :hugs:


----------



## bradsbeb

hello, i've been reading this thread and decided i need some buddies too :) i am 35, turning 36 in a couple of months, we've been trying for some time now for our 3rd and its not as easy as the first two were. we got pregnant back in dec only to mc late jan, we were heartbroken. we got pregnant sooo soon after i got my iud removed dec 8th, if fact that following cycle. now we have been ttc since the mc and now we are on cycle 7, i should be o'ing on or around the 6th july, so i am preparing myself by taking robitussin, fertilaid and we will be trying preseed for the first time aswell, i really hope this combo does the trick :) ttc is exhausting and seems like alot of work, sometimes it is just not fun! anyways its nice to meet you all and hopefully you can give me some advice along the way, thanks


----------



## Leeze

Hi Bradsbeb

I think most of the girls from this group are taking a bit of a break just now. I got my BFP in Feb after 14 months TTC - I'm happy to give you any advice that I can if that would be helpful. Otherwise good luck xxx


----------

